# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  صُدْفَه خُلِقَتَ لِتَجْمَعُنَا

## المحرومه

*((**صُدْفَه خُلِقَت لِتَجْمَعُنَا**))*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم وألعن اعدائهم ليوم الدين...*



*وقع أختياري على هذا المنتدى الرائع وأردتُ أن أنقلها لكم*


*لعل وعسى أن ألاقي منكم التقدير*




*همســهـ ..}*


*لا أعلم ماذا أقول ولا من أين أبدء..!!*


*فهذه الروايه أخذت من وقتي الكثير*


*عُشت من أبطالها خطوةً بخطوه وتفاعلت معهم* 


*فرحت لفرحهم وحزنت لحزنهم*


*متمنيه من العلي القدير أن تنال ولو بجزء بسيط على أعجابكم*



*فـ هذه أول تجربه لي في الكتابة*


*وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع*




*أترككم مع الرواية*


*تحياتي المحـرومه (إيمــان)*



*حقوق النشر محفوظه*


*ولا أُبيح من ينسبها إلى نفسه*


*وإن أردتم أن تنقلوها أنقولها كامله بدون تحريف*




*(((**طبعاً هذه الرواية حقيقية وليست من عالم الخيال وقد تحدث في واقعنا المُر**)))*


*الجزء الاول:*
*في بيت من بيوت القطيف, وبالتحديد الناصره,*
*دخل جاسم البيت اللي كان فخم نوعاً ما*
*تقريباً البيت مايل للبنفسج والذهبي وطالع روووعه وأنيق مررررره*

*" جاسم: عمره 22 سنه أكبر واحد بالبيت, يدرس بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن في الظهران, إنسان مرح وحبوب, وجداً جداً طيب وحنون طبعاً هذا مع الكل, يحب يساعد الغير لو كان محتاج شئ من دون أي تردد, اجتماعي, والكل يشهد برجولته وحبه لفعل الخير, يحب أصحابه واجد ونفس الشئ هو قريب لكل واحد منهم, طول عمرة يتمنى إنه يحب بس ما لقى الإنسانة اللي تستاهل بنَظَره.. طول وقته يقضيه في الجامعة ولما يرجع يدخل النت, يحب يدخل الشات ويسولف طبعاً بإحترام ومع الشباب بس, وسيم وجميل يجذب أنظار البنات, طويل وفيه جسم, ابيض ولون عيونه مايله للعسلي, شعرة مو طويل عادي بس حلوو عليه ومطلعنه قمرر, خشمه مثل حد السيف زي مايقولوا "سلالي" خخخ, فيه كعب خفيف وطالع دوخه ابن اللذينا هع هع, يحب خواته وخاصة فاطمة اللي تكون فاهمته من دون مايتكلم وهذا الشئ يخليه يتعلق فيها ويحبها أكثر دون أخوته (حسن وساره) وانشالله راح تتعرفوا عليهم مع الاحداث.. "*

*جاسم: اففففففففففف كالعادة مافيه أحد والحل وياهم هذولا (وبصراخ) سااااااااااااااره وينش ساروووووووه فطمووووووووووه وينكم تعالوا*

*نزلت ساره وهي تركض على الدرج ومن سرعتها انزلحت وطاحت*
*ساره بألم : آآآآآآآآي (وتبرك على رأسها وظهرها)*
*هني جاسم من شاف منظرها وهي طايحه أنهد عليه ضحك*
*جاسم ويكركر ضحك: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ويش فيش يالخبلااا كأنه لاحقنش أحد , حسبي يالله عليش (ويكمل ضحك) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ساره عصبت على الاخر ووقفت على طولها: أيا الحمار تناديني وأني مختلعه وتخليني أطيح بسبايبك ,أخر شئ تقعد تضحك وتكركر ضحك عليي, لكن ماعليه الشرهة مو عليك الشرهة عليي اللي جايه لك يلاااااااا روح ول*
*جاسم وفاتح عيونه على الاخر : نااااااااااااا حشاااااااا ويش صاير عفر , هذا أنا بس ضحكت وأنهديتي فيي جذي بـــل ماصارت , خلاص خلاص هونت ما أمباش*
*ساره ورافعه حاجب: مدري عنك ماسكها ضحك ومسخره عليي هذا بدال ماتجي وتقول سلامات , عسى ماتعورتي , عساه فيني ولا فيش, جاي وتضحك هااا*
*خلاص أني زعلانه <<ماعليه يلعن أبو التغلي ياشيخ خخخخ*
*جاسم ويسايرها: بصراحه كل شئ ولازعل حبيبتي ساره, انتي العزيزه والغاليه, أنا كل شئ عندي ولا إنك تزعلي أو تضايقي عليي, أزعل الكون ولا أزعلك, هذا وأنا جاي عندي لش خبر يسوى مليوووون ريال.*
*ساره بستهبال: احلللللف خلاص جيب المليون ماأمبى الخبر. (ومدت إيدها له)*
*جاسم ويضربها بخفيف على رأسها: عطيتك وجه أشووف (ويتخصر)*
*ساره وتحط إيدها مكان الضربه وهي عابسه: اففففف قووول وشوو الخبر*
*جاسم: توقعي*
*ساره: يلاااا عاد جسوووم قول بسررررررررررررعه أبي أعرف بليييييييييز*
*جاسم ويحرك حواجبه: طيب وش تعطيني*
*ساره وعصبت: اللي تمبى بس قووول وخلصني رفعت ضغظي*
*جاسم وحاط ايده على لحيته: اممممممممممم نروح باسكن وتشتري ليي ملك شيك على حسابك وبعدها اممممممممم نروح الكورنيش وتأخذي ليي من دربي, وش قلتي!!*
*ساره بنفاذ صبر: خلاااااااااااااص صار*
*جاسم بفرحه: أوكي مدام إنش وافقتي راح أقولش*
*أمي وأبوي وحسنوووه أخوي بيجو الساعة 5 من السفر*
*ساره بنفعال: احلللللللللللللللللللللف قول والله!!*
*جاسم: شدعوه مو مصدقتني*
*ساره بفرحه: ألااااااااااااااي وناسه عجل خلني أروح أقول لفطموووه , أكيد راح تستانس (وراحت عنه تركض)*
*جاسم ويناديها بصوت عالي: هييييي تعالي وين رايحه, الله يرجش والله انش خبلااا*

*" ساره: أصغر من جاسم بـ 4 سنوات يعني 18 سنه في ثاني ثانوي أدبي, هي متأخرة بسنه لإنها دخلت المدرسة متأخرة، إنسانه عاطفيه لأبعد حد, أخلاقها مرره حلوه بس أحياناًَ تحسها إنطوائيه وتغبي الشيء اللي يضايقها بداخلها,*
*اقرب الأشخاص لها فاطمه أختها وهنادي بنت عمتها, مدمنة مسنجر يعني طول وقت فرآغها تشوفونها مع صديقاتها عليه, يعني حدود النت عندها مسنجر وبس,*
*أكره شئ عندها الخداع وبمجرد إن شخص يبيعها هي بعد تبيعه وبالرخيص, واهم شئ عندها كرامتها وكرامتها فوق كل شئ , حلوه بس مو زي حلاوة فاطمه ونعومتها, بيضاء وعيونها واسعة ولونها اسود, حتى شعرها اسود سواد الليل ومخصلتنه بالعنابي وطالع جنااااان عليها ويوصلها لعند كتفها, خشمها حلو ومناسب لها, جسمها ممتلئ بعض الشئ بس عاطنها مظهر رائع وأنيق وحلو بنفس الوقت, أما طولها متوسط مابين الطويله والقصيره,وتجذب الواحد لها ^_^ "*

*..................................................  ...............*

*في بيت علي (شخصيه من شخصيات الروايه)..*


*كانت زهره وايمان متجمعين على التلفزيون يتابعوا " باب الحارة " ومتفاعلين مع الأحداث, دخل عليهم علي, لما ما شاف احد منهم جايب خبره أو عبره حلف إلا يخرب عليهم الإندماج , وراح شال فيش التلفزيون*
*ايمان وزهره بصوووت واحد من القهر: علوووووووووووووووووووووه*
*علي بستهبال: خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وناسه أشكالكم*
*هني نطت زهره في الوسط ومدت لسانها وهي مستحمقه فيه: هي وش فيك أنت ياغفيف ويلاويه تسوي جذي هااااا ياثقيل الدم, خربت علينا ووجع انشالله*
*علي وفاتح عيونه متفاجئ من تهجمها: بل بل بل وش صاااير مو معتز هذا اللي مطير عقلش من صاااااااااااااقعه*
*زهره بكل ثقه: طبعاً أبو العز والأجر على الله <<< يا ذا أبو العز اللي مطير عقول الشباب والبنات خخخخخخ*
*ايمان ومقهوره: هي راااحت نص الحلقة وأنتون قاعدين تشابقوا, أقول حطوووه لا أدفنكم, يلاااااا*
*علي ورافع حاجب: أنزين أنزين عاد أكلتوني حشاااااااا مو باب الحاره اللي لآحس عقلكم ( طنشهم وركب غرفته)*
*طبعاً زهره شغلت التلفزيون من جديد وشافته خلص*
*ايمان بقهر: اففففففففففففف ماني ماني خلص, هالنحيس روحه علينا*
*زهره ونفس الشئ مقهوره: ماني أمبى أعرف وش صاااااار*
*ايمان بنفعال: اتصلي لفطيموه صاحبتش وشوفي وش صار في النهايه, أكيد تابعته مستحيل ماتكون تشاهده*
*زهره ونطت للتلفوون: أي والله الحييييييين طيرااااااان*
*ايمان: ماعليه هين ياعلووه باراويك خربت علينا الأحداث*
*زهره كانت رافعه السماعه وحاطتنها على أذونها ويرن ويرن ولاحد يرفعه وبعد جهد جهيد رفعوووه*
*فاطمه: ألوو*
*زهره: هلاااااا شحالووووش؟!*
*فاطمه: اهلييييييييييين تمااام وانتين شحالش؟!*
*زهره: ماعليش مني الحين بسرعه وش صار في باب الحاره من النهايه*
*فاطمه: ههههههههههههههههههههه الاويه ماشاهدتيه*
*زهره: هذا نحيس الخلقه اللي مايستحي علوووه طفاه علينا أني وايمانوه, هالنحس*
*فاطمه: خخخخ الاويه سوى جذي شكله خطييييير يحب العناد زي حسنوه*
*زهره وعصبت: أووووه الحين بتقولي وإلا لأ, لا اطلع لش من التلفون وأكفخش*
*فاطمه وعبست: أنزييين لاتزفي.. وش صار وش صار << أونها تفكر يعني هع*
*ايييييييييييييييييييييه " وقالت ليها الأحداث "*
*زهره وبتصيح من القهر: ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني أهئ أهئ راحت عليي*

*(وبعدها قامو يحشو طول المكالمه على باب الحاره وايمان مسكينه قاعده على نار , تمبى تعرف وش صار من أحداث بس زهره طنشتها وقعدت تكلم صاحبتها خخخخ)*

*" علي: عمره 25سنه أكبر واحد بالبيت, إنسان عصبي لكن حبوووب ورومنسي لأبعد حد, يكره الظلم وأكَره ما عليه أحد يسيطر عليه أو يفرض رأيه,*
*مدلع خواته ويخاف عليهم لإنه هو المسئول عنهم بما إن أبوه وأمه ماتوا*
*يعني تحمل المسؤليه برغم من صغر سنه*
*فيه طول بس مو بزياده يعني طوله حلوو, اسمر على خفيف جداً يعني حنطاوي يدل إنه خفيف دم خخخخ*
*شعره ناعم, مش طويل ولا قصير تقريباً لفوق أذونه ولونه أسود ومايل للبني ونفس الشئ لون عيونه أسود ومايل للبني وعيونه أساساً ذباااااحه جناااان*
*جسمه حلووو مع إنه معصي بس طالع جناااان عليه ولايحتاج له إنه يمتن شوي ولاشئ, لإن صار له فتره يشيل حديد بس لما مآتوا أهله ترك هالشئ ولحد الحين باين على جسمه وهذا اللي خلآه يحلى جسمه أكثر*
*يشتغل مع عمه صالح بالشركة وعلآقتهم علاقة عمل لا أكثر ولا كأنهم نسايب ويربطهم دم ولحم واحد, وهذا كله طبعاً من العم نفسه مو من علي, ومع هذا علي يحترمه ويقدره كثير ولا مره قَل أدبه عليه يعني بالمختصر علي يحب عمه لإنه أخو أبوه واللي بقى له من أهلة بس عمه ولا هامنه ولا حتى يراعيهم مجرد إنه يتمصلح له عشان الشغل بما إن علي شاطر بالشغل وفي التوب وصالح مايمبى يخسره "*

*"ايمان: اصغر من علي وترتيبها بين أخوتها الثانية عمرها 20 سنه, حبوبه ومرحه وأخلاقها ولا أحلى, طيبه لأبعد حد وطيبتها أحياناً تخلي الغير يستخدمها لصالحه, كل شئ تقدر عليه تعطيك إياه من غير أي تردد*
*بعض الأحيان يكسيها الحزن بس ما تظهره عشان تكون قويه قدام أخوها وأختها ولاتهزهم. دائماً تخاف على أخوانها بما إنها المسئولة على البيت من بعد أمها وأبوها الله يرحمهم يعني تقريباً هي وأخوها علي يتحملوا نفس المسئولية بما إنهم الكبار وزهره الصغيرة, تحملت هم يهد جبال مع هذا ما أشتكت وصارت لهم الأم الحنون وهي اللي توها تعدت العشرين*
*مدلعه أختها أخر دلع لإنها أخر العنقود ومفتقده الحنااااااااان مبكر, جميله بمعنى الكلمة, بيضاء, جسمها ولا أحلى, طولها حلوو, شعرها قاتل وناعم وحرير حده مصبوغ كامل أرجواني وطالع عليها جناااااااااان ويوصل لنص ظهرها, عيونها ذباحه لونها بني غامق, وخشمها متوسط الطول ومو عريض وطالع حلوو مع تقاسيم وجهها, مخلصه ثانوي وجالسه بالبيت عشان أخوانها وعشان إنها ما جابت نسبه تدخلها الجامعة بسبب وفاة أمها وأبوها "*

*" زهره: ترتيبها بين أخوتها الثالثة والأخيرة يعني أخر العنقود عمرها 16 سنه تدرس بأول ثانوي شطووووووره بالمدرسه ودائماً من الأوائل, إنسانه مرحه بس جديه بنفس الوقت يعني وقت الجد جد ووقت المزح مزح, مفتقده حنااااااان الأم والأب بس الله عوضها بعلي وإيمان اللي مو مقصرين معاها بشيء مع هذا بنظرها ما في أحد ولا مخلوق يعوض عن الحنااان اللي فقدته, متعلقة في صديقاتها مرررة تحب تتجمع معاهم وتروح معاهم الأسواق أو أي مكان ترفيهي,*
*علاقتها مع علي مررره قويه وزهره من النوع اللي تخلي الشخص يتقرب ليها ويحبها, اجتماعيه, دمها خفيف وجميله ملامحها طبق الأصل من علي أخوها*
*شعرها أسود مايل للبني وطويل لعند أردافها ناعم وحلو ومطلعنها قمــر, عيونها واسعة ولونها بني غامق, خشمها وشفايفها مره صغيره ونعوووومه يعني كيوت, واللي يشوفها يقول هذي مو بالثانوي من كثر ما ملامحها بريئة ونعوم بيبي فيس, مافي شئ عندها أسمه حب ولا إعجاب ومن هالأشياء أهم شئ عندها بالحياة دراستها عشان تحقق حلم أمها وأبوها الله يرحمهم وتدخل الطب أو المجال اللي أمها حلمت فيه وهو طب الأسنان "*

*..................................................  ........*

*يتبع*

*\*
*/*
*\*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  ........*

*(نرجع للقصة)*



*بعد ما خلصت فاطمه مكالمتها ويه زهره بدقايق أتصلت عليها ريناد بنت خالتها وصاحبتها في نفس الوقت*
*فاطمه بمزح: هاااااااا ويش تمبي*
*ريناد بعصبيه: وييييييييع باي باي هذا وأني جايه لش بعد ياالكلبة*
*فاطمه نقعت من الضحك : تعالي أمززززح*
*ريناد بنفاذ صبر: أقووووول أفتحي ليي الباب بس, طلعت ريحتي من الشمس حسبي يالله عليش يافطمووه*
*فاطمه وتمبى ترفع ضغطها: عجل ما أمباش لاتخيسي بيتنا*
*ريناد بجدية: هيييييييييي بأمووت وأنتين قاعدة تنكتي يلاااااا لا ألطخش خلص رصيدي*
*فاطمه: أنزييييييييييييين (وسكرته)*
*طلعت فاطمه ليها عشان تفتح الباب إلا وريناد مفوحـــه حـــر وتنافخ هع*
*فاطمه من وراء الباب: رنووود طلبتش*
*ريناد وواصله معاها للأخر: افتحي الحين وبعدين اطلبي*
*فاطمه: لا اضمن مستقبلي بالأول, طلبتش رنووود لا تكفخيني*
*ريناد: اففففففففف إيه مررره إلا أني اللي أقدر عليش*
*فاطمه وهي تفتح الباب : أيوووه الحين طلعتي رِجَاله << يعني رجال بالمصري خخخخ*
*ريناد وتضربها على خفيف: رِجَاله في عينش يا العميه كل هاالأنوثة ورجال مالت عليش وعلى وجهش وبعدين كان لا فتحتي ليي الباب وخليتيني أتنقع أكثر برره*
*فاطمه: يابعد جبدي الحين أخليش تطلعي تكملي يلااا بره (ودزتها)*
*ريناد وتباعد إيد فاطمه: آآآهوو بلا هبال تباعدي عن وجهي*
*فاطمه: خخخخخخخخ همشي (ودخلوا ثنتينهم)*
*إلا وجاسم في وجهم*
*فاطمه: هااا جسووم على وين!!*
*جاسم ورافع حاجب: لا عاد ومن متى تسألي ياحظي..!*
*فاطمه بمزح: لا تكذب أني كله أسأل بس للأسف الشديد ماحد يجاوبني*
*جاسم طنشها ودار لريناد: هااا أشوف رينادوه عندنا, أبد لا سلام ولا كلام*
*ريناد: جه أختك تعطي مجال وتخلي الواحد يسلم يادافع البلااا, المهم شحالك وش أخبارك*
*جاسم ببتسامه: زين ماشي حالنا.. يلااا أخليكم رايح أجيب الأهل من المطار*
*فاطمه: أووه صح الساعه 4 وأني أقول وش صاير طالع هالحزه وانت توك جاي من بررره خخخخخخ نسيت*
*جاسم: أقول بلا هدره ودخلوا داخل ترى طلعت ريحتكم ( ويحرك حواجبه)*
*وطلع من عندهم وهو يكركر ضحك*
*فاطمه وعصبت: صحيح خااااااااااااااااايس*
*ريناد وترفع حواجبها: كما تدين تدان, وزي ماوجهتي ليي ذي الكلمه دكو وجهها لش خخخخ*
*فاطمه: أقول أخلصي وبلا هدره*
*وراحوا الغرفة وقعدوا يحشو في خلق الله وبعدها شغلوا الاستيريو ورقص وأغاني والبيت هازينه هززز*

*" فاطمه: أخت جاسم وساره عمرها 16 سنه بأول ثانوي, شخصيتها مررره حلووه, إنسانه طيوبه وحساسة نوعاً ما, محبوبة بين الكل لدرجة إن كل من يتقرب لها يحبها ويتعلق فيها علطول*
*رومنسيه, تعشق الحب وتؤمن به, الحياة عندها كوول ومسخرة بس وقت الجد جد, عيبها الوحيد إنها إذا حبت حبت وإذا كرهت كرهت*
*فتشوفها إذا حبت شخص تضحي له وتوفي له بعد وتحبه أكثر من نفسها ودائماً تخاف عليه من أقل شئ, تحب صديقاتها زهره وريناد واااجد وهم أصدقاء من لما كانوا صغار ولحد ألحين ما يفترقوا عن بعض, تحب أمها وأبوها بجنوون, وحتى أخوانها*
*بس حسن أخوها الصغير هي وياه كل شباق وعناد ودائماً يتضاربوا <<زيي أني وأخويي ههههه, يعني بصفه عامه فطوم تنحط على الجرح يبرى, تحب تكشخ وتتعدل واهم شئ عندها إنها تكووون حلوووووووووه بنظر الكل,*
*طويله شوي, بيضاء, شعرها ناعم وحرير أسود مايل للبني ويوصل لعند أردافها, جسمها حلوو وعيونها ذباااااااااحه بمعنى الكلمة واللي يخليها جذي إنها شوي ناعسه, لونها بني فاتح شوي, خشمها فيه طول لكن مو بدفاشه على خفيف ومناسب تقاسيم وجهها ومطلعنها نااعمه وجميله لأبعد حد "*

*" ريناد: عمرها 16 سنه بأول ثانوي مشاغبه لأبعد حد ولسانها مررره طويل بس حبوبه ومرحه, الحياة عندها كله رقص ومسخره, طبعاً صديقاتها زهره وفاطمه اللي تصير بنت خالتها بنفس الوقت, هي البنوته الوحيده بالبيت ماعندها أخوات بس عندها أخو واحد اسمه مازن وقليل إذا إحتك فيها أو إحتكت فيه يعني علاقتهم ببعض شبه معدومة, أبوها متوفي من زمان وعايشه مع أمها, مجننه أمها جنووون مو طبيعي يعني على الطالعه والنازله مطوله لسانها ولا همها إذا كانت أمها وإلا شخص ثاني, وأمها مره مره تعبانه منها..*
*ريناد نعومه شعرها أسود بس مو ناعم ولا خشن يعتبر زين وحلو يوصل لعند كتفها, عيونها حلوه وحتى خشمها, وتقاسيم وجهها يعني بصفه عامه حلووه وناعمه, جسمها حلو بس عسقوله شوي وفيها طول اممممم بس عفر خخخ "*

*..................................................  .*

*جت الساعه 6 المغرب في بيت أبو جاسم وكانوا ريناد وفاطمه قاعدين بالصاله*
*وفاطمه رايحه جايه تحاتي أهلها*
*فاطمه وعاقده حواجبها ومتوترة: ياااااربي جت الساعه 6 ولاجئ جاسمووه مع أهلي والحل, والمشكله اتصل عليه ولا يرد هالمصفع*
*ريناد: وش فيش أنتين أكيد زحمه المطار جه في دقيقتين بيوصلوو وبعدين جاسم مارد عليش إلا لإنه مشغووول ياحظي*
*فاطمه وتقعد جنب ريناد: يمكن*
*وبعد فترة قصيرة ما تجاوزت الثواني : تدررري بأتصل الحين وبشوووف*
*(واتصلت) وبعد أقل من أربع رنات رفعها*
*فاطمه بنفعال: جسووووووووم وينك خوفتني*
*جاسم ببرود: هلا تومه*
*فاطمه وحارقه أعصابها: وينكم فيه وليش ماترد وأمي وأبوي وحسن وينهم جوو..!*
*جاسم: نايبه تهفتش أجاوب ويه وأخلي ويه أنا*
*فاطمه: يلااا عاد بلا مصاخه*
*جاسم: أدحنا جايين يلااا باي (وسكره في وجهها) << اكره عليي هذي الحركه تنرفزني ما أحبها ولا طيقها خخخخخ مو تسووها فيني*
*فاطمه وعصبت: أيا الزفت تسكره في وجهي, خلني بس اشوفك <<كانت متحلفه فيه*
*ريناد: عساش انشالله في هالحال وأردى يالملقوفه, قلت لش أصبري أكيد مشغول ماسمعتي الكلام*
*فاطمه وتناظرها بنص عين: أقول بتنطمي وإلا أبلعش الريموت*
*في هذي اللحظة رن جوال فاطمه نغمة الناس حرموني*
*(أوووووووووووووووه**, جومجوبالا*
*الزول تعبان كليموه شويا ...... تعال**خزان كليموه شويا*
*التوم كاندا تقول موش جايا..... النيس زاندا تقول موش**جايا*
*هيييييييييييييييه*
*الناس حرموني سياقت المنجا ... اللوري الشاحي ركبوني**التنجا*
*ابوي سباظ جان ابيع**المونجا ..... اجيك يالسومبا السومبا الرومبا*
*و**الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار وين النار جوه النار*
*شباب**النار , سمار النار , وين الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار) <<كتبت ليكم الأغنية خخخخخ (فضاااوه)*
*فاطمه وتناظر الشاشه: يؤيؤيؤ زهرووه متصله الله يستر الحين بتكفخنا لإنش هني ولا علمناها*
*فاطمه وترفع الخط: هلااااااااا والله << تمبى تبين طبيعيه ههههه*
*زهره: اهلييييييين*
*فاطمه: هلا بيش*
*ريناد بلقافه: هاااااااااي زيزي*
*زهره بنفعال: يلعن أشكالكم متجمعين من ورايي هااا, أما أنكم ما تستحوا صحيح لا وتقول هاي بعد*
*فاطمه وتكلم ريناد: ياحيوانه فضحتينا (وتكلم زهره) زهرووه ما عليش ترى ماشفتها إلا طابه عليي وقسماً بالله ماكذب*
*زهره: إيه إيه علينا, أصلاً أنتون كلاب وكل مره تسووها*
*فاطمه: ياعلييييييييي, يلاا انجبي عطيتك وجه شكلي, أصلاً بسكر منش شكل أمي وأبوي جو من المطار*
*زهره: أنزين أنزين حسابكم بعدين باااااي*
*فاطمه: خخخخخخخخ بايات ( وسكرته )*
*توها مسكرتنه إلا تشووف أمها وأبوها وجاسم وحسن داخلين من الباب*
*علطوووووووول طيرااااااااااااان راحت وحضنتهم بحرارة وسلمت عليهم وبعد ما خلصت من أمها وأبوها راحت لحسن*
*فاطمه بفرحه: هاااي يالدب وحشتني ووووواجد " وباسته في خده "*
*حسن: وييييييييييع ألف مره أقول لش لا تبوسيني وعمى انشالله*
*فاطمه: حاصل لك يالدبه يالبرميل (وبحلست عليه) <<مجانين*
*جاسم: حشا ما صار ليكم دقيقتين من شفتوو بعض قمتوا تشابقتو, الله يعينا عليكم*
*هني جت ريناد وسلمت على خالتها وزوج خالتها وتحمدت ليهم بالسلامة وتعافت ليهم,*
*وبعدها سلمت على حسن*
*أم جاسم: عجل وينهي ساره..!*
*فاطمه: أتوقع نايمه لإن البارحة مواصله على النت*
*أبو جاسم: هالبنيه كله على النت صااايره عليه إدمان*
*أم جاسم: إيه والله وأنت الصادق*
*فاطمه: تعرفوا بعد أنتون, الأمس الأربعاء إجازة الأسبوع (الويك إند) يعني لآزم تقضيها نت*
*أبو جاسم: الله يعين, شكلها بتلبس نظاره والسبه هالكمبيوتر*
*أم جاسم: يلااا يا أبو جاسم خلنا نروح ننام نرتاح لينا كم ساعة.*
*فاطمه: هداويه أماه ماشبعت منش ولا من أبويي*
*أبو جاسم: نرتاح شوي وبعدين نقعد ونتجمع*
*( وقاموا أثنينهم وراحوا غرفتهم يرتاحوا)*

*(طبعاً أم جاسم وأبو جاسم رايحين لعلاج في إيران, أبو جاسم عنده فشل كلوي وراح عشان يزرعوا له كليه وفعلاً سوو العملية ونجحت, وأخذوا وياهم حسن مع إنه عنده دراسة إلا لأن حسن مايتقعد بروحه بالبيت مع خواته لإنه شري ويحب العناد ويموووت إذا ماعاند أحد فـ أبو جاسم أبعد عن المشاكل وأخذه معاه وهذا الشئ فرح حسن واجد وكبر رأسه على باله رايح سياحة الأخ خخخخخخ)*

*جاسم: وأنا أقوم أشبك عن مقابل وجوهكم << بمزح*
*حسن وفاطمه بصوت واحد: يكوون أحســـــــن*
*ريناد: خخخخخخخخخخخ والله إنكم فله*
*فاطمه: نقطينا بسكاتش أحسن*
*حسن: ويييييييييييو فشلوها ههههاي*
*ريناد وتناظره: طاحت طبقة وجهي وأنت الصادق*
*فاطمه: قومي بس قومي خلنا نروح الغرفة ونهيص*
*حسن فرح ونط في الوسط: خذوني وياكم أكيد وناسه جوكم*
*فاطمه وتناظره: احلللللللف مع وجهك, أقول يازينك وأنت ساكت (وراحوا عنه)*
*حسن بقهر: اففففففففف أرويش يالبطه*

*" حسن: أصغر واحد بالبيت وأخر العنقود ,دلوع أمه وأبوه عمره 14 سنه بثاني متوسط, شطووور بالدراسة بس أحياناً يتكيسل ويخمل مع هذا علاماته كلها فوووق "يعني ذكي" , طلباته طبعاً مستجابة من قِبل أمه وأبوه وأخوه جاسم, يحب العنااااااااااااااااد يتلذذ إذا عاند أحد من خواته, يحب ينقل الأخبار اللي ترفع الضغط يعني اللي تخص أخوته, يحب يلعب كرة قدم وموووته البلاي ستيشن, ملامحه بريئة وحلوو نسخه مصغره من جاسم أخوه "*

*..................................................  ...*


*في بيت علي*
*وبالتحديد بغرفة إيمان*
*إيمان ومعصبه: أفففففففففف ملل, بأموووت من صاقعه, وهالمنتدى الخايس صاير مره سخييييييييييف لا أعضاء زي الناس ولا ردود عدله*
*وهي قاعده تتصفح المنتدى طلع ليها مربع صغير ومكتوب عليه*
*(دردشة "........" الكتابية)*
*ايمان وعاقده حواجبها: يوووه هذي الدردشة اللي تدخل فيها أملوه صاحبتي واللي تكلمت لي عنها, انشالله ادخل وأشوف..!*
*ودخلت إيمان الشات بنك نيم (( سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني )) <<نفس نك مسنجرها*
*دخلت وشافت نك نيمات واجد متنوعه واستغربت*
*ايمان ومو مستوعبه: لهدرجه الشات حليوو..!*
*اللي يخلي هالأسماء ذي كلها موجودة << توها جديدة مسكينة حتى تعبيرات الشات ماتعرفهم بدل ماتقول نكات تقول أسماء هع*
*ايمان بعجب: لكن تعال أني ماعرف له, يلااا أجرب لين ما أعرف, ماحد طلع من بطن أمه عالم*
*ايمان وهي تكتب في العام: السلام عليكم*
*.......... الكل مطنش ..........*
*ايمان: صاقعه حتى السلام ما يردوا عليه..!*
*وكتبت: السلام لله على فكرة*
*.......... برضو ما في أحد رد ..........*
*ايمان عصبت من تطنيشهم وكتبت لهم بالعام: هدااااااااويه مافي أحد يرد السلام حشاااا*
*وفي هذي الأثناء طلع ليها مستطيل أصفر يطلبها, بس هي مافهمت وشو هذا*
*ايمان بخوف: يمممممممي شكلي بطلع ويشوو ذا الأصفر, أخاف هكرز, لا لا خليني أضغط دكو مكتوب وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يعني يرد على سلامي..!*
*وضغظت على المربع وانفتحت ليها المحادثه*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: هلا*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: اهلين شحالك..؟*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: وش دراك أني ولد..؟*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: ليش أنتي بنت..؟*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: لا ولد ولا بنت*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: حلووه دي , عجل إنت جني..!*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: هي إحترم حالك ها لا تغلط عليي*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: ماعلينا.. المهم شخبارك ووش مسوي ومن وين أنت أو أنتي..؟*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: أنا الحمد لله بخير .. وأنا من القطيف*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أوه أوه أبو الشباب طلع من قطيفنا الحبيبة*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: هي أنت لا تصدق حالك ترى أني بنيه*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أهاااا*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: أني ألحين طالعه أشوفك مره ثانيه باي*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: لحظه لحظه*
*لكن ايمان ما عطته مجال إنه يتكلم وعلطول طلعت من الشات وطفت الكمبيوتر بكبره وقامت*
*طلعت بره غرفتها وشافت كومة غسيل*
*ايمان بملل: أففففففففففف هذولا مايحسو فيني, مايجيبو الثياب إذا يمبى ليهم غسيل, لااااا يجمعوهم مره وحده ويخلوهم عند الحمام عشان التكسيررره عليي تطلع عدله, ياربي (وراحت تغسلهم وهي تتحرطم على أخوانها)*

----------


## المحرومه

*............................................*
*في بيت أبو جاسم*
*الكل قاعد بغرفته وأم جاسم وأبو جاسم بعدهم يريحوا من تعب السفر*
*إلا فاطمه كانت توصل ريناد لعند الباب لإنها بتروح بيتهم خلاص.*
*ودعتها وعلطول راحت غرفة أخوها جاسم, دقت الباب ودخلت علطول بدون أي مقدمات*
*فاطمه ببتسامه ومدخله رأسها داخل الغرفة: ممكن أدخل..؟!*
*جاسم ورافع حاجب: الحين أنتين مع وجهش جايه تقنعيني إنش مادخلتي لحد الحين..!*
*فاطمه بدلع: يلاااا عاد غير أني فطوووم*
*جاسم: المهم ويش عندش..؟*
*فاطمه: أفااا أني تومه وش عندي ماهقيتها منك ( وسوت روحها زعلانه خخ )*
*جاسم ورافع حاجب: ترى الزعل مايلوق عليش مع هالفيس*
*فاطمه: انزييييين عاااااااااااااااد*
*جاسم: إيه الحين طلعتي على حقيقتش*
*فاطمه وطنشت كلامه: وش قاعد تسوي عفر..؟*
*جاسم بملل: ياشين اللقافه, يعني وش تشوفي قدامش, قاعد على النت*
*فاطمه وتتمصلح عند أخوها: أقول جسوم ليش مانطلع والله ملل, اليوم الخميس إجازة من بعد عناء الدراسة, طلعني شوي نغير جو الله يخليك جسووم ونروح دربي بعد, عشان أخذ لك عصير ليمون بالنعناع اللي تحبه (وترفع حواجبها)*
*جاسم: أوه مدام فيها دربي وليمون بالنعناع طيرااااااان, وقولي لساروه وحسنوه جان بيجو ويانا..!*
*فاطمه بنذاله: لا لا مافي بس أني وأنت*
*جاسم: أنزين خلصي, لش 10 دقايق بس, زين*
*فاطمه: ياخوفي إنت اللي تتأخر*
*جاسم: أقول بلا كثرة كلام وروحي*
*( وراحت غرفتها تلبس وتجهز )*
*مرت 7 دقايق وخلصت فيها فاطمه لبس, أما جاسم فبعده ماخلص وراحت له*
*الغرفة تشوفه*
*فاطمه وهي تدق الباب: هاا جسووم ماخلصت له*
*جاسم ويمشط شعره: أنزين أنزين الحين جاي*
*وبعد دقيقه طلعوا أثنينهم من البيت وركبوا السيارة وحطوا أغاني ولو على ودهم رقصوا, يعني لو ما الحياء الناس يمكن تشوفهم كان علوووم خخخخخخخخخ*
*فاطمه: جسوووم ودينا قبل باسكن تكفى نفسي في توفي*
*جاسم: تشتري ليي لكن*
*فاطمه بمزح: أمري لله شكلك اليوم بتفلسني*
*جاسم: مدام طلعتش تحملي ياغناتي*
*ووصلوا باسكن روبنز ونزلوا أثنينهم يتشرو*
*( أثناء ماكانوا قاعدين يختارو )*
*فاطمه بصوت واطي: جسوم جسوم*
*جاسم ويقرب رأسه لعندها: هااااا*
*فاطمه: طالع ذاك الصبي اللي هناك, اللي لابس بلوزه أورنج*
*جاسم بعصبيه: أيا قليلة الحيا..........*
*فاطمه وتقاطعه: بلا بهامه, أقصد شوفه هذا علي أخو زهروه صديقتي, روح سلم عليه له*
*جاسم: حلوه دي ما يعرفني ولا أعرفه ما أشوف نفسي إلا رايح له ومسلم عليه*
*فاطمه كانت بتتكلم بس شافت علي جاي لعندهم وسكتت*

*علي: السلام عليكم ( ومد يده عشان يسلم على جاسم )*
*جاسم: وعليكم السلام ( ومد يده هو الثاني وسلم عليه )*
*علي ببتسامه ذباحه: أكيد بتقول في نفسك منهو هذا اللي يكلمني صح..!*
*جاسم ورد له الإبتسامه: هو بصراحة بيني وبينك أنا ما أعرفك, بس أختي قالت لي إنك أخو صديقتها وكنت باسلم عليك بس ترددت << يلعن أبو الشلخ*
*علي: حصل خير (وأبتسم)*
*أنا علي الـ ........*
*جاسم: وأنا جاسم طبعاً تعرف عايلتي مايحتاج اقولك خخخخ*
*علي: هههههههه تشرفنا أخ جاسم وفرصه سعيدة إني قابلتك*
*جاسم: يزيدني شرف بمعرفتك وأنا أسعد وربي*
*علي: المهم أنا الحين أتركم تأخذو رآحتكم لا أعطلكم, وإنشالله نلتقي مره ثانيه على خير, يلااا مع السلامه*
*جاسم وصافحه: على خير يابو الشباب مع السلامه ( وراح علي بعيد وطلع من المحل بعد ماأخذ طلبه )*
*فاطمه بعبط: هاا وش صار بينكم, عرفك..؟ << تسوي روحها ماسمعت شئ وهي اللي قاطه أذونها من أول كلمه لأخر كلمه ههههههههه*
*جاسم: لا بس جاي يسلم ويعرفني على نفسه, والله شكله مرره أخلاق وتمام*
*فاطمه بفخر عشانه أخو صديقتها: طبعاً مو هو أخو زهرووه صاحبتي*
*جاسم ويناظرها بنص عين: أقول خلصينا عشان نروح الكورنيش ولا نتأخر*
*فاطمه: أنزين أداني خلصت*
*" وبعدها أخذوا الطلب وطلعوا من المحل وطيرااان للكورنيش وطبعاً راحوا دربي وطلبوا ليهم ليمون بالنعناع مع كرواسون وقعدوا على البحر يسولفوا "*

*(مر اليوم على خير وجئ يوم جدييييييييييد)*

*العصر الساعة 4 ونص في غرفة إيمان, كانت تكلم أمل صاحبتها على تليفون البيت*
*ايمان: أملوووه ماقلت لش*
*أمل بحماس: وشوو بسرعه قولي*
*ايمان: دخلت الشات اللي تدخلي عليه*
*أمل بفرحة: حلللللللللللفي, ماصدق, وأخيراً, ها وش صار قولي ليي بالتفصيل المُمِل..!*
*ايمان: ماصار شئ مهم,أصلاً الشات عادي جداً, بس كلمني واحد أسمه (فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه)*
*أمل بغير تصديق: كذاااااااااااااااااااااابه, بالله كلمش؟؟!!*
*ايمان ومتفاجئة من ردة فعل أمل: والله العظيم كلمني, ليش يعني وش فيه..؟*
*أمل بنفعال: هذا مايكلم بنات ولا يعطيهم وجه أصلاً.. غريبة كلمك, أساساً أني متفاجئة ماني مصدقه*
*ايمان: أصلاً أني دخلت الشات ولا أدري وش صاير ولا أعرف كيف يستخدموه, ماشفت إلا حاجه صفرا طالعه ليي في مستطيل, مادري وشي هي, من البدايه أفتكرتها هكرز وإلا شئ وبعدين مادري وش اللي خلاني أضغط عليها وعلطول أنفتحت عندي محادثه مدري صفحه المهم ورديت عليه وبعدين قمنا نتكلم, هذا اللي صاار*
*أمل وميته ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يرجش والله إنش نكته, ياحظش إيمانوه, إني لما أكلمه وإلا أتعيلف فيه مايرد عليي ولاحتى يعطيني وجه وكله يعطيني أقنور*
*ايمان وعصبت: تكفي عاد مادري ليش ذابحه روحش عليه خله يولي زين*
*وبعدين في النهايه يبقى ولد والمفروض إن عاداتنا ماتسمح لينا إن نكلم صح*
*أمل وتسايرها: إيه صحيح, صح كلامش*
*( وظلوا يسولفوا ويحشوا وبعدين سكروا )*

*بعد ماسكرت ايمان من عند أمل قعدت تفكر في اللي سمعته منها,*
*ايمان وتكلم نفسها: معقولة ما يكلم بنات ولا يعطي وجه, بس وش اللي خلاه يتكلم ويايي..؟*
*أكيد الفضول ذبحه يبمى يعرف أني بنت وإلا ولد عشاني أني أول مره أدخل*
*هـ الدردشة بهالأسم, لا لا أكيد .... , وأني ألحين ليش أعور رأسي بكلام فاضي وماله داعي, وأصلاً وش عليي منه كلم بنات وإلا ماكلم باللعنه اللي تلعنه*
*( وقامت من على سريرها وطلعت بره غرفتها إلا وتلاقي علي بوجهها )*

*ايمان مختلعه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*علي ومتخسر: لا والله, وش رأيش بعد تقرأي المعوذات في طريقش, شايفه قدامش جني مع وجهش*
*ايمان بمزح ودلع: أحلى جني بعد ههههههههههههه*
*علي: بعد تضحك ( وأبتسم لها إبتسامه ذباحه ) <<علي في وجهه غمازه وحده على جهة اليمين,(زي غمازة ملحم زين تعرفوه), إذا أبتسم تصير ابتسامته ولا أحلى ذبااااحه بمعنى الكلمة وتجذب الواحد, <<واااااي أموووت على الغمازات ياليت فيني وحده هع*
*ايمان واستخفت على ابتسامته: وي وي وي تهبل علووووووووه ويه هالغمازه, ياليتها فيني ولافيك, تذبح صاقعه تصقعك*
*علي ويبتسم وبعدها يضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايمان وسطلت على غمازاته: ياعلي, هذا اللي بيذبحني بس خلااااااااص لا استخف الحين*
*علي وسكت من الضحك: والله إنش خبلااااا, الله يغربلش أنا أخوش مو رجلش عشان تقولي ليي جذي وتتغزلي يالحماره*
*ايمان بدلع: يلعن يومك والله لو أنت زوجي وبهالحلاوة, كان وربي أحبسك في البيت ولا أطلعك, أخاف عليك من المعجبين خخخخخخ*
*علي: أقول روحي ولي زين عطيتش وجه الظاهر, أصلاً أنا جاي البيت مو عشانش أنا جاي بأخذ جوالي نسيته بالغرفة وبارد أطلع*
*ايمان: أنزين عاد لاتزف يلااا روح خذ غرضك باااي*
*علي وهو رايح لغرفته: باي*
*ايمان وتنزل من الدرج: وهذا كله جذي إذا غازلته يزفني, خخخخخخخ الظاهر يستحي الأخ ( وراحت الصالة تشاهد لها مسلسل أو فلم حلو )*
*بس تفاجئت إن زهره قاعده بالصالة وتحوس بجوالها وكل شوي ماحطت أغنيه شكل, وبعدها ثبتت على أغنية العقربة لحسام الرسام*
*" يمه قرصتني عقربه..يمه قرصتني عقربه يا يمه لو شفتيها سبحان اللي مسويها .. يا يمه**لو شفتيها سبحان اللي مسويها من رأسها لرجليها تقتل يا يمه هالمره .. ..يمه قرصتني عقربه من رأسها لرجليها طرب طارب طرب طارب " <<اقوليكم فضاوه هع*
*ماشافت ايمان إلا وزهره قايمه في وسط الصالة وقعدت تهز وترقص, والصوت اللهم ياكافي يفقع الأذاين وموصل لأخر الدنيا ( جوالات الجيل الثالث* *n95** كأنها استيريوا يفقع الدنيا بصوته ولا بعد الأرضيه بلاط, الصوت فيه يكون ولا أحلى عاااالي ورفيع حددده )*
*ايمان وتقرب ليها: هي أنتين ويش فيش..؟*
*وين قاعده في ديسكو على غفله؟!؟ ( وبصرخه ) هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*
*سمعت زهره صرخة ايمان وطفت الأغنية علطول*
*زهره معصبه: أنتين ماتخلي الواحد يرقص على كيفه!!, أفففففففففففففففففففففففففف منش خربتي عليي الجو*
*ايمان ومتخسره: زهروه هذي سوآيا تسويها!!, حشااا قاعدين في مرقص مو بيت هذا*
*زهره: وش فيها لو حطيت أغنيه ورقصت عليها..!! بتنقلب الدنيا يعني..!!*
*ايمان: أقول نزلي على الصوت ترى علي الحين نازل وإن شافك جذي بيهزئش*
*زهره وانقهرت: افففففففففففففف أروح غرفتي أحسن ( وراحت )*
*ايمان وتناظرها إلين ما أختفت: ويش فيها هذي أكيد أستخفت ( وضحكت على حركة أختها )*
*علي ونزل من الدرج: يلاااا باي أنا طالع مو تتصلوا ليي إذا فيه عشاء لأني بكون عند أصحابي*
*ايمان وتفتح التلفزيون: أوكي (وطلع عنها)*

*..................................................  .....*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  .....*

*مر يوم الجمعة بسرعة وجئ يوم السبت يوم دراسي للكل <<أكرهه وخاصة إذا قعدت من النوم غصب خخخخخ*
*رن منبه جوال زهرة على الساعه 5 ونص الصباح*
*زهره وأوتعت من النوم منزعجة: أوووووه والحل ويه هالمدرسة يعني لآزم نقعد من صباحة الله خير أفففففففف كان زين لو في دراسه الليل كان بجد راحه*
*زهره وتتحرطم بعد ماقامت بصعوبة: أفففففففف لو أني زي ايمانووه لا شغله ولا مشغله، نايمه في سابع نومه تصقعها صقاع <<حاسدين الفقير على موتت الجمعه*
*( غسلت وجهها وتمسحت وصلت وبعدها أخذت الإستشوار واستشورت شعرها على الطاير ومشطته ولبست مريولها وجزمتها (والجميع بكرامه) وحطت من عطرها كوكو مودموزيل)*
*في هاللحظة أندق عليها الباب*
*علي من ورى الباب: زهروووه خلصتي لو بعدش*
*زهره: هلا علي, أيه أداني جايه وراك*
*علي: أنزين يلااا لا تتأخري, ألحين الساعه 6وربع*
*زهره: أوكي*

*" راح علي لسيارته* *Toyota Camry SE 2.4. 2007** اللي أعطاه إياه عمه صالح عشان المظاهر الكذابه بس, ركبها وشغلها عشان تسخن على ماتجي زهره "*

*بعد 5 دقايق نزلت زهره وقاعده تتنطط وتغني, فتحت الباب ودخلت السيارة وهي بعدها على حالها*
*علي ورافع حاجب: الحمد الله والشكر أحد يغني من صباحت الله خير*
*زهره بتطنيش: عاااااااادي أخوك لا تكبر السالفة*
*وظلوا مناقر ألين ما وصلوا المدرسة*
*طبعاً زهره وفاطمه وريناد يدرسوا في نفس المدرسة*
*(المدرسة الثانوية الأولى بالقطيف)*
*ولا بعد كلهم في فصل واحد عشان الخراب والدمار خخخخخخخ*
*" الله يعين المعلمات عليهم "*
*توها بتطلع من السيارة إلا وفاطمه جت ليها من ورا وخلعتها*
*زهره ومختلعه وحاطه إيدها على قلبها: الله يلعنش تونا صباح خير خلي الهبال بعدين*
*فاطمه: خخخخخخخخخ عادي عادي*
*ودخلوا ثنتينهم داخل المدرسة بعد ما وصل ضحكهم لأخر الشارع, وطبعاً علي قبل ما يمشي سمع ضحكهم العالي وتحلف في زهره, (بعدها مشى راح لشغله)*

*..................................................  ....*

*من جهة ثانيه كانت ساره تنتظر سواقها لحد الحين ماجاها*
*( طبعاً ساره سواقها غير فاطمه أختها مع إنهم في نفس المدرسة إلا أن ساره رفضت تكون معاها لأن تعرف هبالة أختها وحركاتها )*
*ساره بقهر: أفففففففففف وهذا النحيس ما جاني لحد ألحين, نقعني في الشمس, والحل وياه, ماليي إلا أتصل عليه*
*دخلت داخل البيت وأخذت جوالها من غرفتها ودقت عليه لكن ما في فايده, يرن بس ما يرفع*
*ساره وعصبت من قلب: هيين ياطلالووه تحقرني ولاتمر عليي بعد, هالخايس روّح عليي الأمتحان لكن ماعليه*
*صفعت بالجوال على السرير وبدلت مريولها وردت نامت*

*..................................................  ....*

*( في المدرسة قبل الطابور وبالتحديد الفصل )*

*زهره: فطيموه وش فيها رينادوه ماجت للحين..؟*
*فاطمه: وش دراني عنها, أما لوتطلع غايبه كان أكفخها*
*ماشافو إلا وحده جايه وصافعه بالباب*
*.......... : تحشو في من؟*
*فاطمه مختلعه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, طيح الله حظش خلعتينا*
*زهره ونفس الشيء مختلعه: انعالله وجهش يالسباله هاذي سوآيا تسويها شعري طفر من الخلعة*
*ريناد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله أشكالكم تضحك وأنتون مختلعين ولا عاد زهرووه كأن شافطنها كهرب*
*تررررررررررن تررررن <<صوت الجرس (الطابور) خخخخ*
*فاطمه ومنقهره: هاا شفتي يانحيسه تأخرتي ودكو صفرت مامدانا نتكلم ونحش*
*ريناد: وأنتين كل حش في خلق الله*
*زهره: يلااااا قوموا بس*
*ريناد: إي صح قوموا لا تهزئنا كتكوت*
*زهره وفاطمه بصوت واحد: من هي كتكوت..؟!*
*ريناد وفاطسه ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه المشرفة في غيرها*
*فاطمه وزهره من سمعوا جذي تدحنوا من الضحك, بعدها نزلوا وهم يتسابقوا <<خبلان ماينشره*
*مر الوقت بسرعه وأنتهى الدوام والكل راح بيته*
*..................................................  ......*
*(في بيت أبو جاسم وبالتحديد غرفة ساره)*

*كانت نايمه في سابع نومه ما شافت إلا وحده داخله غرفتها وصافعه بالباب*
*ساره وقامت مفزوعه: وش صااااااااااااااااير <<مسكينه مختلعه*
*فاطمه ومتخصره: حق ويش ما جيتي المدرسة اليوم..؟ نذاله هي..؟*
*ساره: بلا غباء كله من طلالووه الدبه ما جاني خلاني أتنقع في الشمس*
*فاطمه: حجه في حاجه, وبعدين والله ماحد ضربش على إيدش وقال لش ماتروحي وياي في نفس السواق*
*ساره: ويييييييع تمبيني أروح ويااش في سواق واحد عشان تفشليني, بصراحه ماأتحمل هبالتش قدام الناس*
*فاطمه وعصبت: عجل تستاهلي أكثر من جذي ( بحلست عليها وصفعت بالباب وراحت غرفتها )*
*أما ساره بعد الخلعه تأكدت إن ماراح يجيها نوم فقامت تسبح وتنزل تحت تقعد مع أهلها قبل الغذا*
*...........................................*
*في سيارة علي راجع البيت مع زهره*
*علي ومنرفز: ياهبله لويش في المدرسة يوم بتدخلي قمتي تضحكي بقوه أنتين واللي معاااش هاااااااااا...؟؟*
*زهره وتتعيبط: أني..! أصلاً ماذكر إني ضحكت*
*علي: لا والله ومن هي هذي اللي كانت وياش..؟*
*زهره: هاااا إيه هذي فاطمه صاحبتي*
*علي: أوه فاطمه الـ......... صاحبتش اللي أخوها جاسم..؟!*
*زهره ومتفاجئه: ليش أنت تعرفه..؟*
*علي: مره شفته مع شباب يعرفوني وسألتهم وقالوا لي أسمه وطبعاً عرفت إنه أخو صاحبتش من نفس العائلة, وغير جذي يوم الخميس تقابلت معاه في باسكن ورحت سلمت عليه وكانت معاه أخته بس مدري منهي هي*
*زهره: أهااا أكيد عجل هذي فطموه لإنها تمووووت على شئ أسمه باسكن*
*علي: أممممممم , (وبعد ثانيه تكلم) بس مره ثانية إن شفتش تضحكي في طريق أو أي مكان شقيت حلقش فاهمه*
*زهره وخافت: أنزين*

*( ووصلوا البيت ونزلوا )*
*..................................................  .............*

*العصر الساعه 4 ونص*
*ايمان كانت بغرفتها وقاعدة على السرير وزهقانه حددددها*
*أفففففففف ملل وش هالحاله, كل يوم نفس الروتين طبخ ونفخ وتنظيف وحريقه زهقـــــت*
*وتكلم نفسها ( ليش ما أدخل الدردشة يمكن ألاقي ذاك الولد وأقعد أتكلم معاه وأتسلى شوي بدل قعدتي في هالملل, بس تعاااال هذا ولد والمفروض إني ألزم حدودي, لا لا أصلاً أني خوب بتكلم وياه كتابي ماراح أكلمه بالصوت )*
*وأخذت اللآب توب ودخلت الشات علطول بنفس النك نيم*
*" دورته بس مالقته موجود "*
*ايمان وتكلم نفسها: ياربي هذا مو موجود والحل..؟ , تدري أطفيه أحسن ليي*
*وتوها بتطلع إلا وتشوف المستطيل الأصفر يطلبها << أقصد إن كلمها خاص*
*ايمان إستانست من قلب ليش ماتدري وعلطول كلمته*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: هلا والله باللي وحشونا*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: هلا بيك شخبارك*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: بخير جعلك بخير*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: تعال ماقلت لي أنت أسمك وشو..!*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أسمي عبد الله وأنتي..؟*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: عاشت الأسامي, بس أني ماراح أقولك أسمي*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أفااا بس أفااا ليش طيب, أقلها أسمك المستعار شئ ماشيات*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: سميني شوق*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أحلى الأسامي شوق*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: تسلم*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أمممممممم ألحين أنا مضطر إني أطلع لإن توني جاي من الجامعة, ممكن إذا حابه تعطيني إيميلك, وبصراحة أنا أرتحت لش واجد وودي أني أتكلم وياش أكثر وكلامنا بيكون أخوّي من أخ لأخته*
*ايمان في نفسها " يوووه والحل هذا يمبى إيملي "*
*أعطيه وياه لا لا لا مو عدله, أففففففففف مالي إلا أملوه راح أتصل عليها وأشوف وش رأيها..!*
*وفعلاً أخذت جوالها ودقت على أمل*
*أمل: مرحباااا*
*ايمان ببتسامه: هلا ومرحبا شخبارش*
*أمل: تمام وأنتي كيفك*
*ايمان: تمام, أسمعي تذكري فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه..؟*
*أمل: وهذا شئ ينسي, طبعاً أذكره معذب قلوب البنات خخخخخخ*
*ايمان: كلمني ألحين وطلب ايميلي, أملوه ماني عارفه وش اسوي محتارة أعطيه وإلا لأ*
*أمل بنفعال: شئ أكيييييييييييييد تعطيه وياه ومن غير أي تردد*
*ايمان بحزن: بس أحسها مو عدله و........*
*أمل وتقاطعها: ياغبيه حاصل لش واحد ثقل مثله ومعذب اللي في الشات, والله لو طلب ايميلي ماترددت لحظه وحدة يامصفعه*
*ايمان وشبه اقتنعت: أنزين يلا باي*
*أمل بفرحه: بايات وخبريني عن التفاصيل (وسكرته)*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه (عبدالله) باح صوته وهو يكمها ولا شاف منها رد: ألوووووووو شوووق وينش, ليش حاقرتني*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: هلا سوري بس كنت أفكر في اللي طلبته*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: إذا مو موافقة عادي ترى ما أجبرك*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: لا عادي أني راح أعطيك وياه بس أمانه أوكي*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أوكي ولا يهمش*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: xxxxxx@hotmail.com*
*فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه: أوكي الحين راح اضيفك يلااا باي وانتبهي لنفسك*
*سأقتل الملل قبل أن يقتلني: يلااا باي (وسكرته)*
*ايمان حست بإحساس الذنب مع هذا حاولت بقد ماتقدر إنها تتغلب على إحساسها..*
*...........................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*...........................................*
*بالليل:*
*في بيت أم مازن*
*البيت يعمه الهدووووء, كانت بسيط جداً من أثاث ومن كماليات ومن ديكورات ويغلب عليه اللون البني والبيج, ناااعم لأبعد حد, مستواهم المادي جداً بسيط عشان الوالد متوفي من زمان ومازن مايشتغل والطريقة الوحيدة اللي تسد طلباتهم وتعيشهم هي إن أم مازن عندها عمارة فيها شقق ورثتها من رجلها المرحوم الله يرحمه وصار مصدر المعيشه لهم ويسد إحتياجاتهم وهذا غير راتبه حق التقاعد لإنه قبل مايموت تقاعد وبعدها بسنتين توفى يعني كان كبير شوي في السن, مع إن أبو جاسم بعد مو مقصر ويعطيهم مبلغ حلو كل بين فترة وفتره عشان لايحسسهم بإنهم أقل مستوى من غيرهم..*
*أم مازن كانت طالعه بالعزيه ومازن بعد طالع وبالبيت بس ريناد, قاعده ومستمله حدددها وكل شوي ماتغير في محطات التلفزيون ومو لاقيه شئ يسليها*
*ريناد بضجر: أفففففففففففففففففف ياربي وش هالحاله مافي إلا أني في هالبيت*
*لو أدري إن السالفة جذي إن كان رحت لفطموه أو زهروووه بدل ماقعد مع الطوف وأكلم روحي*
*وفي هذي لحظه دخل مازن الصاله وهو مروووق على الأخر, وقاعد يدندن أغنية ماجد المهندس " أقدر"*
*(اقدر اتحمل كل شي يوقف دمي وما يمشي**وخل عيني تزاعل رمشي وخل بيه كل شي يصير لكن من تبعد عني احس روحي انفصلت مني غيابك**عني يجنني ما اعرف دربي وحيد)*
*مازن وأنتبه لريناد وهي تناظره متفاجئه: هااااااااااااااااااااااااي*
*ريناد متعجبة ورافعه حاجب: هاااياااااات*
*مازن ويقعد على الكنب: ليش قاعده بروحش غريبه يعني*
*ريناد بنفعال: وأني من متى أقعد ويه أحد ياحسرتي*
*مازن بضحكة: بل قوووووووووويه*
*ريناد وتتمصلح <<تستغل مازن عشانه مروق خخخ: والله ملانه برووحي, وصار ليي أكثر من ساعتين لوحدي, عااااااااااااااااااد مازن بليييييز طلعني فغت جبدي*
*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام <<قالتها بكل قهر هع*
*مازن وبعده مروق: هالمره بس يا أختي العزيزه راح اطلعك لإن بصراحه كسرتي خاطري*
*ربناد وتتنطط من فرحتها: احلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف ألاااااااااااااااااااااااااااي وناااااااااااااااااسه ياهوووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*مازن: بس تعالي ذاكرتي أنتي..؟!*
*ريناد بلعت ريقها: أيييه أفا عليك ذاكرت من زمان << يلعن أبو الشلخ*
*مازن: يلاا أنا بره في السيارة, وإن طولتي ياويلش*
*ريناد وفرحانه: أفا علييييك دقايق وأني عندك (وراحت عنه)*

*"مازن: أكبر واحد بالبيت وبالمفروض يكون مسؤول عن أمه واخته بعد وفاة أبوه الله يرحمه بس الخيابه خلته بليد, عمره 26 سنه عاطل باطل لاشغله ولا مشغله, اخلاقه زززفت ومايحترم أحد وصاااايع درجه أولى, غراااامه شي فيه بنات, كل يوم قز بخلق الله, مايحترم أمه أبد ويعامله معامله جافه حتى أصدقائه يعاملهم معامله أحسن من اللي يعاملها أمه, الشي اللي يميزه أنه وسيم مرره وجميل وهذا سبب غروره وانحرافه, طوله حلو .. شعره طويل لعند رقبته .. عيونه لونها أسود ومكحله رباني (يعني من الله) .. اممممم بس ماراح اتعمق واجد بشخصيته وانشالله مع الاحداث راح تكتشفوها"*

*طلع مازن بره البيت وراح سيارته الموستنق البنفسجيه, ركبها وشغلها وعلطول حط أغنية بستناك لـ أليسا*
*(لية اسمع كلامة واحلم معاه وانشد لية*
*فجأة الغرام يطلع كلام عشمني بيه*
*و**مين عارف أكيد قابل غرام تاني*
*و ايه تاني هواه مخبيه*
*ليه أرضى بعذاب قلبي**اللي داب من عشقي ليه*
*أيام جميلة في عمرنا و هانت عليه*
*حرام ينسى اللي كان**بيننا و ينساني*
*و انا بس اللي افكر فيه.....إلخ )*

*جت ريناد وقعدت جنبه: هي وش صاير نزل على الصوت فضحتنا*
*مازن ويطالع فيها بقوه: إذا ماسديتي حلقش, بلغي الطلعه وبخليش تخيسي في البيت*
*ريناد وخافت من تهديده: لا لا لا خلااااص كلش ولا هذي السالفة إنطمينا (وتحط إيدها على بوزها)*
*وبعد فترة صمت*
*ريناد بتردد: مازن وين بنروح..؟*
*مازن ويسوق ولا ألتفت ليها: الكورنيش بعد وين..!*
*ريناد بفرحه: ألااااااااي وناسه*
*مازن ويهز رأسه بأسف: ولا رايحه جزر المالديف*
*ريناد: خخخخخخخ إحنا يالبنات أقل شئ يفرحنا حتى لو رحنا البقاله*
*مازن وفطس من الضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يثبتكم بعقلكم*

*(ووصلوا الكورنيش ونزلوا من السيارة)*

*من جهة ثانية كان جاسم مع حسن وساره وفاطمه في الكورنيش نفسه (كورنيش المجيدية)*
*..............*
*ساره: جاسم تكفى خلنا نقعد أكثر*
*جاسم ومتخصر: لا عاد أحلفي, صار لينا أكثر من ساعتين ولا شبعتي, وبعدين إحنا مو أيام الويك إند إحنا بأيام الأسبوع وورانا دراسة ياعاقلة*
*ساره: حرام عليك جسوم ماقعدنا شئ والدراسة لاحقين عليها خوب توها الساعه 8 ماجت لسه 12*
*فاطمه بتَدَخُل: إيه جسوم عاااااااد نمبى نقعد أكثر بليييييييز غناتي*
*حسن ويعارض عشان يقهرهم: لا لا لا مافيه خلينا نمشي نرجع البيت, اليوم ما لعبت بلاي ستيشن أمبى ألعب.*
*ساره وعصبت عليه: ماااالت عليك يالبطه أحد يحصل له بحر ويروح يلعب بلاي ستيشن وبعدين اللعب في السوني لآحق عليه*
*حسن بقرف: ويييييييييييع مادري أنا قاعد في جزر هاواي على غفله*
*فاطمه وترص على أسنانها: حسن حبيبي إنت, ممكن تنقطنا بسكاتك*
*حسن: نووووو واصلاً.............*
*جاسم وقاطع شباقهم: أوكي راح نتقعد خلااااص وبلا هدرة وشباق*
*وبعدها ألتفت على ساره ورفع حاجب: تعاليييييييي ساروه وين وعدش يالدبه..؟*
*ساره ومتفاجئه: أي وعد..! (وبعدين تذكرت) إييييييييييييييه صح وعد الباسكن ودربي*
*جاسم: لا والله وتسوي روحش ناسيه بعد*
*ساره: لا بجد راح عن بالي, ألحين أشتري لك أفااااا عليك بس*
*(وراحوا كلهم لعند دربي يشتروا ليهم)*

*فاطمه وفاتحه عيونها متفاجئه: رينادوووووووووووه يالدبه وش هالصدفه*
*ريناد بفرحه: فطموووه هلا والله أي والله وش هالصدفه خخخخ*
*ساره: هلا رينادوه شحالش*
*ريناد وتسلم عليها: تمام شحالش أنتين*
*ساره ببتسامه: تماااااااام*
*جاسم: هلووو*
*ريناد: هلوهاااااااات*
*حسن: منهو جابش أشوفش بروحش*
*فاطمه وتناظره بنص عين: طَلعت عنصر اللقافه أخ حسن..!*
*حسن بنحاسه: مو شغلش يالبطه فاهممممه أنا أكلم ريناد*
*ريناد بتدخل: خلاص خلاص, مازنوه اللي جابني ودكو مناك ويه صديقه (وتأشر عليه)*
*فاطمه ومتفاجئه: حلللللللللللفي مازنوه اللي جابش ماصدق*
*ريناد بضحكه: أني نفسي ماني مصدقه تمبيني أحلف لش مع وجهش*
*الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جاسم: بروح له*
*" إلا بجية مازن لعندهم "*
*مازن بإبتسامه: هلااااااااااا جاسم*
*جاسم ورد له الإبتسامه: أهلييييييييييين شخبارك*
*مازن: تمام أخبارك أنت..؟*
*جاسم: بخير بشوفتك ياولد الخاله, إلا وينهي خالتي ماشوفها..!*
*مازن: تعرف بعد النسوان كله مهاوم من عزيه لعزيه ما يتواجدوا في البيت أبد إلا نادر*
*جاسم: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وتموا يسولفوا بالدقايق مع بعض*
*ومن الجهه الثانيه ريناد مع فاطمه وساره وحسن قضوها سوالف وضحك بعد*
*( بقولكم شئ نسيت ماعلمتكم وياه.. أحم أحم خخخخخ طبعاً ساره وفاطمه وريناد مايتغطوا مجرد حجاب << لإنهم متعودين على ذا الشئ من الصغر وأهلهم عادي عندهم لإن أهم شئ عندهم الإحترام مو بالضرورة تتغطى دامها محترمه نفسها وجذي, وحتى زهره وايمان بس يتحجبو)*
*مازن: يلااا أبو الشباب أنا أستأذن*
*جاسم: وين تو الناس خلوكم معانا ما شبعنا منكم*
*مازن: من عمرك بس إحنا تأخرنا وتعرف بكره مدرسه ورينادوه ورآها دراسة بكره مانمبى نتأخر أكثر من جذي*
*جاسم: أهاا حتى اللي عندي المفروض أنا مرجعهم من زمان البيت بس سوو ليي هدره إلا يمبو يقعدو أكثر*
*مازن: خخخخخ يلا عجل أشوفك على خير*
*جاسم: على خير وسلم على خالتي واجد*
*مازن: يوصل ( ولف على جهة البنات عشان ينادي ريناد إلا وشاف فاطمه وساره معاها )*
*مازن ويكلم نفسه وهو مفهي*
*" ياويلي منهو هذي القمرر..! هذي منو فاطمه وإلا ساره..؟!!!*
*بس على ما أظن هذي ساره لإن يبان عليها إنها أكبر من اللي وياها*
*أكيد هذي ساره أنا إحساسي يقول جذي, آآآآآخ ياخالتي مادريت إن عندش بنت قطعه جذي "*
*جاسم: وين رحت أبو الشباب*
*مازن وأنتبه لجاسم: هااااا لا بس سرحت شوي في موضوع كنت ناسينه وتذكرته*
*جاسم: أهاا*
*مازن وينادي بصوت عالي وشوي فيه دلع <<مايولق, ولد ويدلع صوته هع: رنووود حبيبتي يلااا عشان نمشي*
*ريناد وفاتحه عيونها على الأخر من معاملة مازن لها: أنزين ألحين جايه*
*( وراح عنهم بعد ما ودع جاسم, مشى رايح لسيارته وفكره كله في بنت خالته اللي شافها, يموووت ويعرف منهي دي اللي سحرته وعلقته وخلته شاااارد الذهن بسببها )*
*" سلمت ريناد على البنات وهي بعدها مو مستوعبه اللي صاير معاها معقوله مازن يدلعها ويعاملها بلطف..! ماتدري إن المعامله العدله ورآها مصلحه "*
*مشت عشان تلحق مازن وتروح السيارة, طبعاً هي تمشي ومفهيه وبالها مو وياها عشان جذي صقعت في شخص قدامها وبغت تطيح من قوة الصقعه لولا ستر الله ومسكها من إيدها بحركة لا إرادية*
*ريناد من الخلعه صرخت صرخه: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي*
*هني توازنت ريناد ووقفت عادي بس اليد بعدها ماسكتنها*
*ريناد حمّر وجهها من الموقف اللي صار لها ونزلت عيونها*
*جاسم تدارك الموقف وعلطووول شال يده بسرعه عشان لا يحرجها أكثر*
*جاسم ومستحي منها ولأول مره: أسف ريناد ماكان بقصدي*
*ريناد بعدها ماهي مستوعبه الوضع وطول الوقت منزله رأسها وخجلانه وظلت ساكته ما لها وجه تتكلم*
*جاسم حس إن لآزم يمشي عشان لا يحرجها أكثر فـ مشى عشان لا يحرجها أكثر من جذي*
*جاسم وهو ماشي ومنزل رأسه: السموحه وأنتبهي في طريقك عشان لا تطيحي مع السلامه*
*وصل لعند أخوته وطبعاً كل شئ شافوه وماتوا من الضحك والمسخره عليهم*
*جاسم متفشل: وجع انشالله وش هالضحك يلااا مشينا*
*فاطمه وميته ضحك: والله إنكم تحف وأنتون مستحيين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه*
*حسن ويمبى يستفزه: لو أنا مكانها كان كفختك, عجل تمسك إيدها*
*جاسم وعصب: سيد حسن إذا كنت مكانها حبيبي لاتقصر زين*
*حسن تفشل وسكت*
*ساره وتكركر ضحك: ههههههههههههههه حلو الموقف*
*فاطمه وبعدها تضحك: خخخخ أول مرة أشوف رينادوه الدبه جذي مستحيه*
*العادة لسانها يلوط أذانها, الظاهر إنها كانت مصدومه*
*حسن + ساره + فاطمه:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه*
*جاسم ورافع حاجب وبنرفزه: يلااااا همشووو الظاهر السالفه ماراح تنتهي*
*عندكم*
*كلهم خافو من نبرة صوته ومشوا بعد مابلعو ريقهم*
*في سيارة مازن*
*كان الصمت سيد الوقف*
*ريناد مررره متفشله من جاسم وظلت تدعي على روحها من الفشله <<ياعلي لو أني مكانها أمووووت*
*مازن وقطع الصمت: أقول ريناد*
*ريناد وأنتبهت له: هلا*
*مازن: ماقلتي ليي لويش تأخرتي على ماجيتي..؟*
*ريناد في خاطرها: ياربي أمبى أنسى أني الموقف وهذا يمبى يذكرني به أفففففففففففف*
*مازن: رينادوه أكلمش*
*ريناد ومتوتره: هلا بغيت شئ..؟*
*مازن ويرفع نبرة صوته عشان تسمعه: أقولش لويش تأخرتي على ماتجي..؟*
*ريناد بغصه: ماتأخرت بس سلمت عليهم وجيتك علطول*
*مازن ويتمصلح: طيب ريناد حبيبتي منهو هذيك من بنات خالتش اللي بجهة اليمين*
*ريناد وعاقده حواجبها: هذي ساره بنت خالتي, ليش تسأل..؟*
*مازن طااااااار من الفرح لإن إحساسه صاب: لا بس مجرد سؤال, تعرفي أنا ماعمري شفت بنات خالتي ولا أعرف أشكالهم فحبيت أسأل*
*ريناد بعدم تصديق: أهاا*
*وحط أغنية كارول سماحه (يما ليالي)*

*(أول مرة في حياتي بعيش حياتي أنا من جديد*
*وبشوف قمري الليلادي وقف أصادي ومش بعيد*
*معرفش أنا جرالي إيه ...أنا بحلم ولا إيه واليوم ده حلو ليه*
*ليليليليليليلي وكأنه عيد*
*ده عمري النهار ده بس أتولد عمري أتولد عمري*
*وأنا حبيت السهر على شان بشوف قمري أه بشوف قمري*
*.....إلخ)*





*انتهى الجزء بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*


*اتمنى من الله أن أُلاقي من جميع القُراء التفاعل*

*واتمنى أن أرى الأعجاب أو الأنتقاد بين سطوركم*

*/*

*\*

*/*

*وان لقيت تفاعل وانشالله راح أنزل الجزء الثاني*

*إلى الملتقى......*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد 
بدايه جميله و رائعه أختي المحرومه
لاول تجاربك القصصيه  
نحن بانتظار بقية الأجزاء 
موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير
تقبلي مروري وتحياتي لكِ

----------


## المحرومه

> اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد 
> 
> بدايه جميله و رائعه أختي المحرومه
> لاول تجاربك القصصيه 
> نحن بانتظار بقية الأجزاء 
> موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير
> 
> تقبلي مروري وتحياتي لكِ



 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

لا أعرف كيف أعبر عما بـ داخلي

فعلاً لقد أدخلتي بداخلي روح الحمــاس
لكي أُكملهــا

 
كيف أُقدم لـ شخصكِ الكريم كلمات الشكر
لتشجيعكِ لي ..!!

اتمنى من الله أن تنال أعجاب باقي الأعضاء لكي أتشجع أكثر وأكتب الأجزاء الباقيه

دمتي بود عزيزتي

والتوفيق لي ولكِ غاليتي

أشكُركِ جداً  :amuse:

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد 
العفو اختي المحرومه ما سوينه الك شي 
يستحق هذا الشكر كله 
القصه فعلا اعجبتني اتمنى انك تضعي بقية الأجزاء باسرع وقت ممكن 
فان متحمسه لبقية القصه لا طولي علينه 
وموفقه لكل خير 
مع تحياتي لكِ
 :rolleyes:

----------


## المحرومه

> اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد 
> 
> العفو اختي المحرومه ما سوينه الك شي 
> يستحق هذا الشكر كله 
> القصه فعلا اعجبتني اتمنى انك تضعي بقية الأجزاء باسرع وقت ممكن 
> فان متحمسه لبقية القصه لا طولي علينه 
> وموفقه لكل خير 
> مع تحياتي لكِ



 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*بصراحه*
*لإنكِ أول شخص يحمسني ويشجعني لكتابتها*
*وأني مستغربه من باقي الأعضاء لويش ماردو*
*لا بإعجااااب ولا بإنتقاد*
*والمشكله أن يُعتبر عدد كبير قرئها*
*اني باشوووف صراحه إذا في ناس شجعوني مثلك راح أحط الجزء الثاني من عيوني*
*يعني أنتو مايرضيكم تعبي لأجل سرااااااااااب*
*كل انسان يجتهد يبي يحصل على محصوده*
*وأني تعبت في كتابتها وأخذت من وقتي وبالأخير ألاقي أقنوور من الكل.. يعني ماحد يرضى*
*اتمنى من القُراء الأعزاء أن يعلقوا على الروايه وماراح أزعل لان هذا رأي شخصي وانا احترمه وأكيد ماحد معصوم عن الأخطاء واني أمبى أعرف أخطائي عشان أتفادها*

*وانشالله ألاقي منكم التفاعل*

*تحياتي لكم وتحياتي لكِ أختي أول دمعة*
*شكراً جزيلاً*

----------


## شموخ عزي

*حلوووه القصه عجبتني مررررره*

*اتمنى أكمالها يالمحرومه*

*بإنتظارش*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المحرومه

> *حلوووه القصه عجبتني مررررره*
> 
> *اتمنى أكمالها يالمحرومه* 
> *بإنتظارش* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
*مشكوووره غناتي أحلى دلوعه*

*تشجيعكِ هذا جعل أبتسامتي تظهر من جديد* 

*انشالله أكملها ولا يهمك خيتي*

*بإنتظار تشجيع باقي القُراء*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المحرومه

*وها أنا أعُود من جديد بثاني جزءً لي متمنيةً من الله أن ينال على إعجابكم ورِضائكم*


*وبالرغم من عدم تفاعلكم معي بالبارت الاول إلا أنني جئتُ بالجزء الثاني وكلي أمل أن يعجبكم*


*وأُلاقي هذه المره منكم كل التقدير والتشجيع لرفع معنوياتي*


*اتمنى من الله ان أُشبُعكم أعجاباً ورضا*


*لا تبخلوا عليّ بالردود*

*تحياتي* 
*الجزء الثاني:* 
*مر أسبوع وايمان مادخلت المسنجر من لما أخذت إيميل عبدالله اللي تعرفت عليه من الشات, كانت خايفه من اللي قاعده تسويه وندمانه إنها أخذت إيميله بس وين مدام ورآها أمل وتشجعها على هذا الشئ مافي مفر أبد*
*ايمان وتكلم أمل على البيت: ماني ماني*
*أمل بعصبيه: أنتي غبيه لاتضيعي الفرصه من إيدش*
*ايمان بضيقه: لا أمل أصلاً أني تحسفت وتندمت أني عطيته إيميلي وربي تحسفت*
*أمل بنرفزه: أكلم في من أني هااا....!*
*ايمان بعصبيه: أمل أفهميني أني بنت وهو ولد يعني في حواجز كبيره بينا, لا عاداتنا ولا تقاليدنا ترضى بهذا الشئ, وبعدين علي أخوي لو عرف وش بيصير..؟! أكيد راح اطيح من عينه وراح يذبحني*
*أمل بلا مبالاه: لحووول شفيش أنتي إحنا في القرن الواحد والعشرين وفي عصر كل شئ فيه يصير يعني مافيها مشكلة إذا البنت كلمت الولد أو العكس, أفهمي يا هبله, وبعدين أخوش وش دراه عن اللي إنتي تسويه..!*
*ماعتقد إن الشئ اللي إنتي بتسويه راح يعرف به وإنتي سوي كل شئ بدون ماحد يدري يعني لامنشاف ولا مندري*
*ايمان بتوتر: بس....*
*أمل وقاطعتها بصرخه: خلاااااااااااص عاااااااااااااد , الحين الحين تسكري من عندي وعلطوول تشبكي وتكلميه فاهمه*
*ايمان بحزن: انزين*
*أمل بفرحه: إيه الحين أنتي ايمان صديقتي الحلوه, ولاتنسي اللي وصيتش عليه أوكي*
*ايمان ومغمضه عيونها حزينه: أوكي باي*
*أمل وطايره فرح: باااااااااااااااي*
*سكرت ايمان من عند أمل بعد ماقنعتها وبعد مازنت على رأسها طول المكالمه*
*ايمان بتوتر وخوف: يلااا بتوكل على رب العالمين وبدخل*
*( فتحت الاب توب وعلطول شبكت ودخلت المسنجر )*
*شافت إضافه من عنده وقبلتها وأنتظرت حوالي دقيقه وحده ولاشافته دخل*
*ايمان من داخلها إستانست وإرتاحت إنه مادخل لإنها ماكانت متطمنه من الموضوع وبعد أقل من ثانيه شافت إيميله تسجيل دخول*
*(**·# ·$25* *إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25** ] !**)*
*ايمان قلبها دق بقوه وتمنت إنها ماسمعت كلام أمل ولا ضعفت قدام كلامها*
*وظلت ترتجف من الخوف والرعب*
*(**·# ·$25* *إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25** ] !**): هلاااااااا والله تو مانور مسنجري* 
*(انا** [c=10]**طموحآتي** [/c]**لهآ**[c=12]* *اهداف**[/c] [c=6]**وابعاد**[/c]..**لكن** [c=7]**زمآني** [/c][c=5]**حطني** [/c][c=45]**شخص عآدي**[/c]**): أهلين, تسلم <<كانت مرررره خايفه ومتررده حتى إنها ترد عليه وإلا لأ* 
*(**·# ·$25* *إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25** ] !**): شدعوه عاد كل هذا تغلي, من ضفتش من أسبوع ماشفتش..!!* 
*(انا** [c=10]**طموحآتي** [/c]**لهآ**[c=12]* *اهداف**[/c] [c=6]**وابعاد**[/c]..**لكن** [c=7]**زمآني** [/c][c=5]**حطني** [/c][c=45]**شخص عآدي**[/c]**): لا بس كنت مشغوله شوي وماكنت فاضيه أدخل النت* 
*(**·# ·$25* *إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25** ] !**): أهاا, طيب شخبارش أنشالله تمام*
*(انا** [c=10]**طموحآتي** [/c]**لهآ**[c=12]* *اهداف**[/c] [c=6]**وابعاد**[/c]..**لكن** [c=7]**زمآني** [/c][c=5]**حطني** [/c][c=45]**شخص عآدي**[/c]**): بخير الحمدلله* 
*عبدالله في نفسه: مدري ليش احس بشعور غريب إتجاه هذي البنت, أحسها غير اللي أشوفهم في الشات*
*ايمان في هذي اللحظه ماقدرت تتحمل وفجرتها صياح من كثرة الضغط النفسي وعصبت على نفسها باللي قاعده تسويه*
*ايمان ودموعها سيلان: أني وش قاعده أسوي, كيف سمحت لروحي أني أسوي جذي, وش هالغباء اللي لآزمني آآآآآآآآآه ياربي ساعدني يااااااااااارب* 
*(انا** [c=10]**طموحآتي** [/c]**لهآ**[c=12]* *اهداف**[/c] [c=6]**وابعاد**[/c]..**لكن** [c=7]**زمآني** [/c][c=5]**حطني** [/c][c=45]**شخص عآدي**[/c]**): لوسمحت خلاص أحذفني وأمسح إيميلي, ماله داعي أكلمك وتكلمني, وبعدين أني بنت وأنت ولد.* 
*عبدالله تفاجئ من كلامها وظل مسبه ماهو عارف ويش يقول ( وبعد فترة صمت بين الأثنين )*
*(**·# ·$25* *إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25** ] !**): مدام هذا كلامش ليش عطيتيني إيميلش من البدآيه* 
*( ايمان ماقدرت تتحمل وقالت إلى عبدالله كل السالفه من الألف إلى الياء وكيف أمل صديقتها أثرت عليها.. )*
*هني عبدالله أنبسط واااجد من كلااااااااام ايمان وكبرت في عينه وتأكد أن الشعور اللي حسه بتجاة هذي البنت طلع كله صح* 
*(انا** [c=10]**طموحآتي** [/c]**لهآ**[c=12]* *اهداف**[/c] [c=6]**وابعاد**[/c]..**لكن** [c=7]**زمآني** [/c][c=5]**حطني** [/c][c=45]**شخص عآدي**[/c]**): والحين ممكن أطلع أحس نفسي مخنوووووقه* 
*(**·# ·$25* *إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25** ] !**) <<بترجي: أوكي بخليش بس أرجوش لاتحذفيني, أبي أشوفش من جديد وأكلمك في موضوع* 
*ايمان حست بإنها مخنوقه وااااجد, فما قدرت تسوي شئ غير إنها تسكر المسنجر في وجهه من غير ماتقوله حتى (باي)*
*زاد صياحها أكثر وأكثر وأفكارها صارت مشوشه من كل جانب ماتدري اللي سوته هل هو صح وإلا خطأ..!!!!*
*ايمان تصيح ودموعها أنهار وتتكلم بصوووت عالي ومبحوح من كثر الصياح:*
*آآآآآآآآآآه أني وش سويت ليش ضفته وكلمته, وش اسوي ألحين آآآه..؟*
*تمت طول الوقت تلوم نفسها وتفكر في المحادثه اللي صارت بينهم*
*ايمان وتمسح بعض من دموعها اللي تنزل: ياترى وش راح يكون مصيرنا ووش راح يصير لو ألتقيت معاه مره ثانيه..؟! آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*..................................................  ....*
*في بيت أم مازن*
*ريناد قاعده تذاكر على الطاير لإن هي أكره ماعليها المذاكره وهالاشياء ذي*
*دق جوالها بنغمة أصاله نصري (لاتخاف) "بمقطع"*
*(لاتعذّر بإحتياجك كلنا ناقص حنان*
*كلنا طفل تمنى أي شخصاً يحضنه*
*نبني**الدنيا وحنا نوقف بنفس المكان*
*للأسف ينقص وفانا مع مرور**الأزمنه)*
*ريناد ببتسامه: هلااا والله*
*فاطمه بتوتر: هلا وينش أنتين..؟*
*ريناد واختلعت من نبرة صوتها: بسم الله وش صاير*
*فاطمه بعجله: بسرعه أنتي عند تلفونكم..؟*
*ريناد وقلبها يدق: أيه بتدقي*
*فاطمه: أوكي باي (وسكرته وعلطول دقت على البيت)*
*فاطمه وتصيح صياح: رينادوه ألحقي عليي*
*ريناد ودقات قلبها طبول: ويش صااااااااااااااااااير..؟*
*فاطمه ظلت تصيح وتصيح وريناد متفاجئه من اللي قاعد يصير*
*ريناد بخوف وعيونها دمعت لا إرادي: خوفتيني ويش فيش وش اللي صاير, فيهم شئ أمش أو أبوش أو أحد من أخوانش..؟! تكلمــــــــي*
*فاطمه ودموعها تنزل أكثر وأكثر: رينادوه تخيلي زهروه ماترد على إتصالاتي, مدري ليش حاسه إن فيها شئ*
*ريناد بخوف: حلللللللفي, بس يمكن تكون مشغوله أو شئ*
*فاطمه وتمسح من دموعها: لا ماأعتقد إن هي مشغوله أكيد صاير ليها شئ أكيد*
*ريناد وتهديها: لاااا انشالله بعيد الشر*
*فاطمه: خلاص أني باروح وباشوفها عشان أتطمن عليها بنفسي, بتجي ويايي..؟*
*ريناد: إيه خلاص تعالي مري عليي بس بقول إلى أمي وبجهز*
*فاطمه: أوكي خلاص باي إذا بجي بدق عليش*
*ريناد: أوكي باي ( وسكرته )*
*علطول قامت ريناد تلبس وتستأذن من أمها عشان تطلع لبيت زهره صاحبتها*
*أما فاطمه مسحت دموعها وعلطووول طلعت من غرفتها وركض على غرفة جاسم أخوها*
*طق طق طق <<أندق الباب*
*جاسم: أدخل*
*فاطمه وملامحها ماتطمن من الخوف: جسوم بلييييييييز وصلني بيت زهره صاحبتي*
*جاسم ومختلع من ملامحها ويناظرها بنظره غريبه: أنزين أوديش بس وش في وجهش متغير جذي..!*
*فاطمه بعجله والعرق يتصبب من جبينها: جسووم بعدين, بقولك في السيارة بسرعه ألبس وخلص لإن في طريقنا بعد بنمر على ريناد بنت خالتي*
*جاسم وقلبه يدق من التوتر: أنزين يلا مشينا لإني لآبس مايحتاج ألبس*
*فاطمه ودموعها خانتها: دقايق ألبس عباتي عجل*
*جاسم ويناظرها بخوف: أوكي* 
*( في الطريق بسيارة جاسم لومينا* *2007 ss-v**) <<أحبها دي السيارة أموت عليها ياليتنا نسوق وأشتريها (أحلامي واسعه)* 
*" قالت فاطمه لأخوها جاسم كل السالفه "*
*جاسم وأرتاح جزئياً: الله يغربل بليسش إنشالله*
*فاطمه وتمسح بعض من دموعها المسكوبه: لييييييييش..!*
*جاسم: يمكن البنت نايمه أو مشغوله, ليش تحطي السلبيات في مخش..؟!*
*فاطمه وغمضت عيونها وكأن قلبها قابضنها: لاااا جسوم أني قلبي حاس إن فيها شئ لو نايمه كان ردت عليي هي ماتحطه سايلنت*
*جاسم: يلا انشالله خير, تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه*
*فاطمه: أتمنى*
*وظلوا ساكتين لين ماوصلوا لبيت ريناد وأخذوها وبعدين أتجهوا إلى بيت زهره*

----------


## المحرومه

*أخيراً وصلوا البيت ونزلوا ودقات قلب الثنتين في تزايد أكثر وأكثر*
*فاطمه وتمسك إيد ريناد: رينادوه أني خايفه*
*ريناد وتتظاهر إنها شجاعه: يلااا خلنا ندخل أكيد مو صاير إلا كل خير*
*وفعلاً دقوا الجرس وفتحت ليهم ايمان الباب بعد ماعرفت إنهم صاحبات زهره أختها*
*ايمان بفرحه: ياهلا والله حيا الله القاطعين شخباركم ( وسلمت عليهم )*
*ريناد وفاطمه بتوتر: بخير*
*ايمان وبإبتسامه: حياكم داخل ليش واقفين*
*ودخلوا فاطمه وريناد داخل وبعدها سكرت ايمان الباب الخارجي*
*ريناد بخوف: إلا زهره وينها..!!*
*ايمان ولسه إبتسامتها الحلوه على محياها: والله أهي حالياً في غرفتها, على ما أظن منبطحه على سريرها وحاطه ليها موسيقى هادئه خخخخخ الظاهر تمبى تعيش جوو*
*فاطمه ودق قلبها بجنووون: عجل ليش ماترفع جوالها..؟!*
*حتى أتصلت على تلفون البيت ماحد رفع بعد*
*ايمان: والله مادري عنها, وأني كنت أغسل الثياب وماحسيت أن التلفون رن أبداً*
*زاد خوف فاطمه وحست في هذي اللحظه إن قلبها راح يطلع من مكانه*
*ايمان وتمبى تهدي الأوضاع: أكيد غفت عيونها وهي منبطحه*
*ريناد بخوف وتوتر: أوكي خلينا نروح نشوفها*
*ركبوا فوق لغرفتها وقلوبهم شوي وتتوقف من الخوف*
*ايمان وتدق الباب بتوتر: زهره, زهره, أفتحي جو لش صديقاتش زهررررره*
*فاطمه هني تأكدت شكوكها وظلت تدق الباب بقوه أكبر عشان تسمعها زهره*
*لـــــكـــــــن*
*لا حيــــاه لمـــــن تنـــــــــادي*
*هني الكل نزلت دموعه وأولهم فاطمه وظلت تصرخ وتدق حتى إن صوتها باح من كثر الصريخ*
*ريناد بصياح: ايمااااااااان شوفي حل*
*فاطمه بصرخه ودموعها أنهـــار: زهرررررررررررررررررره*
*..............................*
*ألحين نجي لجاسم لما وصل فاطمه وريناد وقف ينتظرهم على مايدخلوا البيت*
*في أثناء أنتظاره أنفتح الباب, هو لا إرادي طالع منو اللي فتحه عشان يشوف إذا علي وإلا لأ بس اللي أتضح له إن اللي فتحته بنت, كان بيشيل عنه بس جمالها سحره وخلاه يناظر غصباً عنه*
*ايمان الثانيه ماكانت تدري بوجود أحد بره لإن السياره كانت شوي بعيده عن الباب وما انتبهت إن في أحد موجود فيها فأخذت رآحتها وهي تسلم والباب مشرع خخخ*
*(طبعاً تعرفوا الشباب إذا شافوا بنت يقزوها قز من فوقها لتحتها)*
*فهو دقق في ملامحها وأنسحر والشيطان شاطر هع*
*جاسم ويتنهد: آآآآه ياويلي عليها نعومه مررره وملامحه طفوليه وتجذب الواحد لها ولا عاد شعرها ذبااااااااااااااح وجسمها حلوو آآآآه ياويل حالي أنا, مدري ليش أحس بإحساس غريب إتجاها أحس إن أعرفها أو شئ*
*سكت شوي وأخيراً حس لنفسه: أنا وش قاعد أخربط يااااربي وش هذا أنا اللي سويته, أستغفر الله ربي, أستغفر الله ربي, الله يلعنك يابلببببببببس ألف لعنه عليك*
*ومشى بالسيارة راجع البيت وصورة ايمان ماتفارق خياله وهو بس يستغفر ربه ويلعن بليس لحد ماوصل بيتهم ودخل داخل*
*جاسم ببتسامه: مســـاء الخــير يالغالين*
*أم جاسم وأبو جاسم ببتسامه حلوه: مســـاء النــور*
*أم جاسم بإهتمام: ويش فيك جاسم, أحسك تعبان ملامحك أبد مو مرتاحه*
*جاسم ببتسامه: لا أبد أماااه بس أنا البارحه مواصل ولانمت وتعرفي بعد جامعه وحاله*
*أم جاسم وعاقده حواجبها: وهذا اللي ذابحنك ياولدي قلة النوم*
*أبو جاسم بتدخل: ويش عليش منه ياوفاء خليه على رآحته, ولدش كبر وصار رجال وأكيد يعرف مصلحة نفسه*
*أم جاسم بحزن: مهما يكون هذا ولدي ولآزم أخاف عليه من أي شئ يضره*
*أبو جاسم بقلة حيله: بكيفش أنتين اللي بتعلي روحش ( يعني بتجيبي العله لروحش خخ )*
*جاسم أبتسم على حوار أمه وأبوه وبعدها أستأذن منهم عشان يروح ينام ويريح بدنه التعبان*
*..................................................  .......................*
*من الجهه الثانيه كانت ايمان تدق الباب بدقات سريعه وقويه ولسه مافي أي رد ولا في أي أمل ترد عليهم أو تفتح لهم*
*فاطمه وهي قاتله حالها صياح: ياربـــي أكيد فيها شئ,( وتزيد صرآخها وهي توجهه نظرها بكل حرقه ناحية ايمان ) ايمان أرجوش شوفي حل, أتصلي على أخوش أو عمش خليهم يجو بسررررررررررررررررررعه <<طبعاً عمهم راح تعرفونه بالاجزاء الجايه*
*ايمان بتوتر وخوف واضح: أنزين أنزين الحين رايحه أكلمهم*
*وعلطول ركضت لغرفتها وأخذت جوالها بإيد مرتجفه دقت على أخوها علي*
*ايمان ودمعها تطيح: لاا لاا مابي أفقدها أنا فقدت أثنين كانوا كل دنيتي مابي ألحين أفقد أكثر قلبي ماعاد يتحمل لاااااااااااااا ياربي لاااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*ورفعها علي بهذي اللحظه: هلاااا وغلاااا <<وسمع صوت صياحها وقلبه صار يدق*
*علي بخوووف: وش فيييييييييييش ايمانووووه*
*ايمان وذابحه عمرها صياح: علي ألحقنااااا زهره مقفله عليها باب الغرفه وماترد علينا, مادري وش فيها تعاااااااااااااااااال شوفها تكفــــــى تعااااااااااااااااااااااااااال مابي أفقدها زي مافقدت أغلى أثنين في حياتي تعااااااااال أرجوك لاتتأخر (وزادت صياح)*
*على وبان عليه الخوف الشديد حتى إن قلبه طاح في بطنا: وش تقوووووووووووووولي أنتييييين*
*ايمان بين شهقاتها: تعال أنت ألحين وألحق عليها, بسرعــــــه*
*علي وعرق جبينه من التوتر: أنزين أنزين مسافه الطريق وأنا عندكم يلا باي (وسكر)*
*طلعت ايمان من غرفتها وزين إن رجايلها شالوها لحد ماوصلت لعند غرفة أختها*
*ايمان ومغمضه عيونها وشهقات تطلع منها: ألحين جاي ألحين*
*فاطمه من كثر الخوف والتوتر إنهارت أعصابها وطاحت على الأرض وصارت تصيح بصوت عالي ويطقع القلب*
*ريناد كانت تصيح بس نزلت لمستوى فاطمه عشان تهديها: فاطمه قومي لاتسوي في روحش جذي*
*فاطمه كانت أفكارها متشتته ماهي قادره تستوعب الوضع الحالي وكل تفكيرها موجهه لعند شخص واحد إلا وهو زهره صاحبتها, وتدعي ليها أن مايصيبها شئ*
*وأن اللي صار كله يكون حلم مو حقيقه*
*ايمان وتمسح دموعها بتثاقل: أففففففففففف وش فيه علي تأخر (وتناظر ساعتها)*
*وبعد أقل من دقيقه*
*" سمعوا صوت باب الصاله يتسكر بقوه "*
*ايمان وقلبها طبول وهي رايحه عند الدرج: هذا أكيد علي*
*وصلت لعند الدرج وشافته يركض بأقصى ماعنده*
*علي وجبينه يتصبب منه العرق: هااا ويش صار فتحت لك الباب*
*ايمان وهي تصيح: لااا لحد ألحين*
*راح علي لعند الباب ومن كثر ماهو خايف على أخته وأفكاره كلها متشوشه ما أنتبه على فاطمه القاعده على الأرض ولا على ريناد الجالسه بقربها,*
*كانت كل حواسه في زهره أخته ووش صاير عليها وبس ..*
*فاطمه لما حست بوجود علي علطول تباعدت بعيد وريناد لحقتها بدون أي مقدمات*
*وعلي أبد ماحس لوجودهم من الأساس*
*علي ويدق الباب بقوه: زهره أفتحي .. زهره تسمعيني .. زهررررررره (ويزيد صراخه)*
*ايمان بدون وعي قامت تصرخ: وش تنتظر ياعلي أكسر الباب*
*علي ومتوتر: أنزين أنزين تفاسحي بعيد*
*وظل علي يدز في الباب بصعوبه مره ومرتين وثلاث وخمس وعشر وحط كل قوته بس مافي فايده*
*وبعد عدة محاولات أنكسر الباب بكل صعووووبه*
*ودخلوا كلهم الغرفه وقلوبهم تدق بأقوى ماعندها*
*وكانت المفاجأه صعبه بالنسبه ليهم..*
*..................................................  ................*
*في بيت أم مازن*
*كان مازن بغرفته ومنبطح على سريره ويفكر ويفكر وغايص بأفكاره بساره بنت خالته, يتذكر ملامحها وكيف كانت تضحك وتسولف وكيف كانت نظراتها له لما كان يكلم ريناد ويناديها عشان يمشو, حس أن قلبه بيوقف من كثر ماهو ميت عليها وعلى جمالها*
*مازن ورايح فيها مفهي: آيا ويلي على هالبنت مجننتني, أمبى أوصل ليها مانا عارف كيف..؟!*
*افففففففففففف كان زين لوتحبني جان أذلها وأعذبها في حبي وأخليها متيمه في هوآي خخخخخخخخخخ , آآآآآآآآآآآخ عليها الحماره حليوووووووه*
*رن جواله وكان صديقه خالد المتصل:*
*مازن: هلا والله*
*خالد ببتسامه: أهليييييييييييييين مزون أخبارك*
*مازن بقرف: مع فيسك المعفن وش هالتدليعه (ويقلد على صوته) "مزون" كلش ماتناسب*
*خالد وفطس من الضحك: ههههههههههههههههههاي*
*مازن وعصب شوي: أخلص وش عندك داق عليي يالمزعج*
*خالد وطنش كلامه: أقول مازن خلينا نطلع, ونروح نشيش لينا شوي*
*مازن ورحب للفكره: أوكي خلاص صار, وين لكن .. نفس ذاك المكان..؟*
*خالد: إيييييييييه نفسه ويلي على ذا مقهى عجيييييييييييب*
*مازن: خخخخخخخخخخ إيه والله*
*خالد: يلااا لاتتأخر طيب بااااااي*
*مازن: أوكي يالحبيب باي*
*سكر مازن من عند خالد وعلطول قام يلبس*
*طق طق طق <<الباب يندق*
*مازن بعد ماخلص لبس: أدخل*
*أم مازن وهي داخله: هااااا أشوفك لآبس وين رآيح عفر..؟*
*مازن وهو يمشط شعره: طالع ويه خالد بغيتي شئ..؟ <<كانت يتكلم بأسلوب عادي كأنه يكلم أصحابه مو أمه*
*أم مازن وتضايقت من أسلوبه في الكلام: لا أبد بس كنت أبغيك تجيب عشى من المطعم, اليوم أني تعبانه وماطبخت شئ*
*مازن بكل برود ولاحتى سألها وش فيش تعبانه: الله يخلي خدمة التوصيل بالمطاعم ماخلت أحد يحتاج إنه يتعنى للمطعم ويأخذ الطلبيه, وبعدين دكو عندش رينادوه ماتستحي ولا شئ لسانها طويل خلها تدق على المطعم وتوصف ليهم البيت*
*أم مازن وتضايقت صحيح: مشكور على أعطاء أرائك وماتقصر وريناد اصلاً في بيت صاحبتها زهره وبعد شوي بتجي*
*مازن بكل برود: لين جت قولي ليها تتصل (ومشى عنها وطلع بره رايح لسيارته)*
*أم مازن وعصبت على حركته: ياعلييييييييي هذولا أولاد هذولا, مايستحو على وجهم يكلموا أمهم بهذي اللهجه, حسبي يالله عليكم من أولاد, ماعليه لكن اللي يتعنى ليكم ويشوف طلباتكم, بس حزة ما تبغوا فلوس تجو طياره ليي لكن بتشوفوا هالشهر إذا ماخليتكم تخيسو ماني أمكم يالحمير (وطلعت من الغرفه وهي ميته قهر)*
*..................................................  ....................*

----------


## المحرومه

*نجي لســاره كانت تكلم جوال وسوالف وغرفتها كانت مررررررره هدوء*

*ساره وفرحانه من قلب: أوكي حياتي أني ألحين بخليك ماقدر أطول معاك أكثر*
*......: أوكي حبيبي إنتبهي لنفسش ماوصيش*
*ساره بحيا باااان على وجهها: من عيوني حمودي وانت بعد اوكي*
*محمد: تسلم لي عيون بعد قلبي*
*ساره ومستحيه: مع السلامه*
*محمد: يحفظك ربي من كل شر (وسكر)*
*بعد ماسكرت ساره من عند محمد مَر شريط ذكرياتها معاه كله*
*تذكرت كيف تعرفت عليه وكيف تطورت علآقتهم مع بعض وكيف حبته وحبها*
*( انشالله راح تعرفون قصتها مع الأحداث الجايه )*
*..................................................  ...................*
*وبعد عدة محاولات أنكسر الباب بكل صعووووبه*
*ودخلوا كلهم الغرفه وقلوبهم تدق بأقوى ماعندها*
*وكانت المفاجأه صعبه بالنسبه ليهم..*
*( تتوقعون كيف كانت زهره ووش فيها )*
*كانت طايحه على الأرض ومغمي عليها*
*الكل كان في صدمه ويناظروا زهره وعيونهم سيول من الدموع*
*والوحيده اللي تحركت فيهم هي فاطمه*
*من شافت منظر صاحبتها, تجاهلت الكل وخصوصاً علي وراحت ركض لعندها ودموعها تطيح*
*علي تفاجئ من اللي شافه هو أصلاً ما أنتبه على أحد معاهم, وماتوقع وجودها بالأساس وألحين يشوف قدامه وحده تركض لعند أخته دق قلبه بصوره مو طبيعيه*
*فاطمه وقعدت على الأرض وحطت رأس زهره على حجرها: زهره أرجوش ردي عليي, أني فاطمه صديقتش, تكفي لاتخليني أني تومــه اللي تحبش*
*"حضنت فاطمه زهره بقوه وصاحت بأعلى صوتها"*
*وبعدها صرخت صرخه خلت اللي حواليها يوتعوا من اللي هم فيه*
*فاطمه بين شهقاتها: أنتوا ويش قاعدين تسوو تعالوا بسرررررررررررررررعه خلنا نشيلها عشان نوديها المستشفى (وبصرخه أعلى عشان يتحركوا) يلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*علي أوتعى من الحلم وعلطول تحرك بكل أرتباك وجئ لعند زهره عشان يحملها*
*ايمان ماتحملت الموقف وعلطول راحت غرفتها تلبس عبايتها وتروح معاهم المستشفى*
*أما ريناد فكانت تصيح صياح وماهي عارفه وش تسوي <<مسكينه مرتبكه حدددددددها*
*فاطمه ساعدت علي عشان يشيلوا زهره ويودوها السيارة, وللحظه نست إنها لآزم تبعد عشان علي وهي بالنسبه ليهم غريبه*
*بس هي تجاهلت كل شئ وحطته ورآها عشان صاحبتها وخويتها, وهي لآزم توقف معاها وتساعدها في مثل هذا الظرف الشنيع اللي هي فيه..*
*حتى علي نسى وللحظه أن فاطمه غريبه .. وساعدوا بعض ووصلوا زهره لعند السيارة, وبعدها شالها علي بروحه ونيمها على السيت الوراني*
*فاطمه كانت جداً متضايقه وحزينه وتحاتي صديقتها وكان بودها إنها تروح معاهم المستشفى بس تعرفوا السيارة مستحيل تكفيهم دام زهره منبطحه وراء وايمان بتقعد قدام مع علي, فأضطروا ريناد وفاطمه إنهم يظلوا في البيت بعد ما ايمان طمنتهم وقالت ليهم بإنها راح تكلمهم إذا الأمور أتضحت عندهم..*

*جاسم كان نايم في سابع نومه ولاهو حاس بالدنيا من التعب*
*رن جواله وكانت فاطمه هي المتصله وبما إنه حاطنه سايلنت ماأوتعى أبد*
*فاطمه بعصبيه وتصيح من القهر: أووووووووه ويش فيه جاسم بعد مايرفعه..؟*
*ريناد وتهدي فيها: لاتحاتي أكيد هو طالع ويه أصاحبه أو مشغول في شئ*
*فاطمه ومتنرفزه: خلني أدق على البيت أشوف وينه*
*( دقت ورفعتها أمها )*
*أم جاسم: ألوو*
*فاطمه بنفعال: ألوووو أماااااااه*
*أم جاسم: هلا فطوم*
*فاطمه: ويش فيه جاسم مايرد عليي..؟! هو في البيت الحين لو طالع..؟*
*أم جاسم: جاسم نايم بغرفته, جئ من بره وعلطول نام يقول مواصل وتعبان*
*فاطمه وعصبت: اووووه هذا وقته ألحين <<تضايقت حدها لإنها كانت تمباه يوصلهم المستشفى*
*أم جاسم: ليش غناتي تمبيه..؟ وويش فيش معصبه جذي صاير شئ وأني ما أدري عنه..؟*
*فاطمه: لا بس..... ( وقالت إلى أمها كل السالفه )*
*أم جاسم وحزنت على زهره لإن تعتبرها زي بنتها: وعلى عمري بنتي وش فيها ووش اللي صار فيها من صاقعه أكيد عيون ماصلت على النبي*
*فاطمه بحزن: مادري أماه مادري أني ألحين في بيتهم ويه ريناد وأمبى أحد يوصلنا المستشفى*
*أم جاسم ومتضايقه: مادري غناتي حتى أبوش مو موجود بالبيت, طلع ويه صاحبه, أنزين دقي على مازن ولد خالتش شوفيه يمكن مايخالف.*
*فاطمه وكأن الأمل بدى يظهر من جديد: أوكي الحين بنتصل يلا مع السلامه*
*أم جاسم: يحفظكم ربي ياغناتي وطمني قلبي عليها زين*
*فاطمه: انشالله أماه دعواتش (وسكرت منها)*
*سكرت فاطمه من أمها وعلطول قالت إلى ريناد تتصل على مازن وبالفعل أتصلت عليه*
*كان مازن في المقهى مع الشباب ومع الهدره والسوالف ماحس إنه جواله رن أبداً*

*ريناد بحزن: مايرفعه..!!*
*فاطمه بعصبيه وفقدت الأمل: أفففففففف هذا وقته يعني والحل ألحين..؟*
*ريناد وحايره: مدري فطموه*
*( وبعد فترة صمت )*
*فاطمه وخايفه وقلبها يتزايد نبضاته: أقول رينادوه أتصلي في ايمان وشوفي وش صار بليييييييييز, أنا خايفه مافيني حيل أتصل*
*ريناد ومسحت دمعه خانتها: أوكي*
*..................................................  ........................*
*من جهه ثانية كانوا ايمان وعلي بره في الإنتظار صار لهم أكثر من ربع ساعه,*
*ايمان قاعده على كرسي قريب وهي تدعي لربها أن أختها تقوم بالسلامه ولايصيبها شئ, أما علي فكان متوتر ويحاتي أخته ورايح وراد على طول المَمَر*
*.......... وأخيراً ..........*
*طلعت الدكتوره المشرفة عليها*
*علي من لمح أحد طالع علطوووول طيران عشان يطمن قلبه على أخته*
*وأما ايمان ففظلت تبقى مكانها عشان لا تنصدم بأي خبر لو كان محزن*
*وظلت تدعي وتدعي لأختها من قلب..*
*علي وملامحه مختفيه من كثر الخوف: هااا دكتورة بشري وش فيها أختي..؟*
*الدكتورة ببتسامه: لا تطمنوا ماعليها شر بس هبوط في الدم والسبب قلة الأكل والأهتمام بالجسد وعدم راحته*
*علي وعاقد حواجبه: طيب هي بخير حالياً وإلا لسه تعبانه..؟!*
*الدكتورة وطمنتهم: حالياً هي بخير وتقدرو تأخذونها بعد مايخلص المغذي اللي حطيناه عليها, بس هاااا الراحه ثم الراحه ثم الراحه وبقد ماتقدرو خلوها ترتاح وتغذي نفسها بالمأكولات المفيده, خلي جسمها يعوض عشان يرتاح ويستعيد نشاطه*
*علي ببتسامه إرتياح: مشكووووووووورة دكتورة ماتقصري والله*
*الدكتورة وردت له الإبتسامه: العفووو ولووو ماسويت أنا إلا الواجب ( وراحت عنهم )*
*مشى علي براحه وراح لمكان ماقاعده ايمان ولقاها تكلم جوال*
*ايمان يوم شافت علي جاي ليها استأذنت من ريناد إنها تسكر وتطمنها أول ماتعرف الأخبار*
*ايمان ونزلت الجوال على حجرها وبان عليها التوتر أكثر وأكثر:*
*هااا وش صار و.... زهره فيها ..... شئ ( وبلعت ريقها )*
*علي ببتسامه: لا تخافي أمون قالت لي الدكتوره هبوط في الدم والسبب قلة الأكل وهالحاجات وإنها ماتريح بدنها ومهمله حالها على الأخر*
*ايمان وتطمنت نوعاً ما: جــد يعني مافيها شئ خطير..؟!*
*علي: أبداً أبداً, أدري عنها الحماره ماتأكل شئ, أنا ملاحظنها هالأيام لا غذى ولا عشى كله بغرفتها السباله, تفكر هذا الشئ من صالحها ماتدري إنها تقضي على نفسها تدريجياً*
*ايمان: هي أكيد تسوي جذي عشان الأختبارات, تعرف ألحين النظام الجديد مافي أختبارات شهريه وحطوا ليهم النظام إن كل يوم يختبروا بدل نصف السنه*
*علي وعصب: هذولا مجانين..؟ كل يوم والثاني مصعبين الدراسه على هالمساكين الطلبه والله حررررررررام, جه على بالهم عقولنا كمبيوتر تتبرمج على كيفهم,*
*والمصيبه فوق كل هذا مافي جامعات تقبل أحد, وإن بغيتي تدرسي في جامعه أهليه والناس الغلابه من وين يصرفوا على أولادهم وبناتهم إذا مصاريف الدراسه مأخذه الأكو والماكو, يالله عجل فرج إمامنا المهدي وسهل مخرجه وإجعلنا يالله من الموالين والمناصرين له (تنهد تنهيده طويله) يالله رحمتك يالله, فرج عنا يالله*
*ايمان ببتسامه: يلااا مالينا إلا الدعاء ياخوي وربي يسهل,*
*( وتضرب جبينها وكأنها تذكرت شئ ) يوووه بتصل في فاطمه وريناد بطمنهم, نسييييييييت صحيح أني مفهيه*
*" ودقت على جوال ريناد "*
*ريناد وتناظر الشاشه وبكلام مقطع من الخوف والتوتر: هذ.....ي أيـ...مـ.....ـان ( وكان قلبها يدق بطريقه غير طبيعيه )*
*فاطمه وطاح قلبها في الأرض وتوترت: جيبيه أني برفعه (ورفعتته بعد مابلعت ريقها من الخوف وغمضت عيونها بستقبال الخبر اللي يا أما يرد فيها الروح أو أن ينهيها من على الوجود)*
*فاطمه وبعدها شاده على عيونها: ألوو*
*ايمان براحه: هلاا فطوم*
*فاطمه وحست لنبرة ايمان الفرحانه وفتحت عيونها بأمل إن تسمع الخبر اللي يرد ليها روحها: أهليييين ايمان وش صار على زهره تكفي طمنيني هي بخير وإلا (سكتت وهي تبلع غصتها)*
*ايمان وما مسكت فرحتها: هههههههههههههه ويلي*
*فاطمه وبدى لون وجهها يختفي: ويش فيش تضحكي..؟*
*ايمان: لإن مافيها شئ مافيها إلا العافيه والحماره خلتنا كلنا على أعصابنا*
*فاطمه وبدت الفرحه تتغلل بداخل جسدها: جـــد*
*ايمان: إيه قالت الدكتوره (وقالت لها اللي صار بالتفصيل المُمل)*
*فاطمه وأرتاحت نفسياً: الحمدلله, الحمدلله ياربي*
*ريناد ومتحقرصه وودها تعرف وش اللي صار .. مسكت عباية فاطمه وظلت تجرجر فيها عشان تعيرها إهتمام*
*فاطمه وشالت الجوال بعيد عن أذونها: صبري يالصخله ماتشوفيني أكلم بعدني ماأخلص*
*وردت على ايمان: متى طيب بيطلعوها..؟*
*ايمان: على مايخلص المغدي وتكتب ليها الدكتوره على أدويه ومقويات ومن هالأشياء*
*فاطمه: أهااا يلااا تمام, بس تعالي بتطولوا..؟!*
*ايمان: على حسب متى بيخلص المغذي مدري صراحه, أقول فطوم وش رأيش لو أخلي علي أخوي يجي ليكم ويوصلكم بيوتكم لإن إحتمال زهره تطول وأنتوا بروحكم في بيتنا وغير جذي بيكون تعب عليكم وانشالله لاطلعت دقو عليها وتطمنوا*
*فاطمه وهي بحيره: اممممممممممم مدري أخاف نكلف عليكم لإن أخوي نايم وماراح يقعد وأبوي طالع يعني مافي أحد*
*ايمان: أفاا عليش فطوم ويش هالكلام وإحنا وين رحنا, إحنا أهل وأعز وأنتو وقفتوا معانا وقفه عمرنا ماراح ننساها ليكم*
*فاطمه انحرجت من كلام ايمان وصار وجهها أحمر من كثر الحيا: شدعوه أمون إحنا ماسوينا شئ مقابل شكرش, زهره أخت لي قبل ماتكون صديقتي وهي عزيزه وغاليه*
*ايمان بفرحه: مشكوووووووره وااااجد وتأكدي إن زهره تبادلكم نفس الشعور وماعندها أغلى ولا أعز عنكم, ويلااا ماطول عليش تجهزوا عشان يجي علي ويأخذكم أوكي*
*فاطمه بحياا: أوكي يلا مع السلامه*
*ايمان: ربي يسلمش (وسكرت من عندها)*
*فاطمه قعدت تفكر في حالة زهره وقطعت حبل أفكارها ريناد بصرختها*
*ريناد بعصبيه: تيسه اللي قدامش أمبلى تيسه (وتتخصر)*
*تمثااااااااااااااال أني عشان تحقريني له*
*فاطمه وتضحك على حالة ريناد المعصبه: هههههههههه*
*ريناد وتعطيها ضربه خفيفه على رأسها: صحيح كلبـــه*
*فاطمه وهي تظاهر بالألم: يلا يلا مناك اححححححححح يعور يلعنش*
*( وبعدها قالت فاطمه لريناد كل اللي صار بالتفصيل )*
*..................................................  .....*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  .....*
*طلع علي من المستشفى وعلطول ركب سيارته وطيران للبيت عشان لا يتأخر على البنات*
*وأخيراً وصل للبيت نزل وراح عند الباب ودقه*
*علي بإحراج: يالله يالله (دخل ولقاهم قاعدين على الدرج)*
*قرب لهم وصارت بينهم مسافه شوي معقوله*
*علي ومنزل رأسه مستحي: مسامحه تأخرت عليكم*
*فاطمه+ريناد: عــادي*
*(طبعاً ثنتينهم متحجبين)*
*علي وبعده منزل رأسه: زهره بخير لا تحاتوها*
*فاطمه وقالت بحيى وبإحراج: أتمنــى*
*دق قلب علي من سمع صوتها ولا إرادياً رفع رأسه وتلاقت نظراته بنظرات فاطمه الخجلانه*
*شئ شد حواس علي في هذي اللحظه, حس بإن قلبه ينبض بقوه, والعرق بدى يتصبب بوجهه من أرتباكه, نظراته كانت تحمل معنى ونظراته بعد بالمقابل*
*وأخيراً حس لنفسه وضبط حاله ونزل رأسه من جديد: أحم اممممممم ... أنا في السيارة أنتظركم*
*"ماترك لهم المجال في الرد وعلطوووول طلع بره"*
*فاطمه كانت بعالم ثاني, نظراته كانت بمثابة السحر, سحرها بنظراته لها,*
*حست بشعور غريب يوم تلاقت نظراتهم ببعض وكأن العيون كان كفيله بالتعبير عن مشاعرهم اللي فجئه حسو فيها..*
*(ريناد شافت اللي صار قدامها بس ماعطت أي شئ أهميه لإنها أفتكرت عادي يعني مجرد إنه رفع رأسه بالصدفه مو بالقصد فـ طنشت..)*
*ريناد وهي ماشيه: يلااا لا نتأخر على الصبي (ودارت ورآها عشان تشوف فاطمه ووقفت لما لمحتها واقفه مكانها ونظراتها لسه ماتغيرت وكأنها تمثال)*
*ريناد ورايحه ليها: فطموووووه يلا له الصبي ينتظرنا*
*وأخيراً فاطمه فاقت من الحلم اللي ماتعدى الدقايق: هااا إيه يلااا جايه ( ومشت مع ريناد طالعين لسيارة علي )*
*في السيارة كان علي سررررحان على الأخر ويفكر بفاطمه*
*وكل شوي مايسلل عيونه ويراقب المرآيا عشان بس يشبع نظره باللي سحرته.*
*علي في نفسه: غريب جداً, ألحين فاطمه صاحبة زهره من أيام الطفولة وكانت دائماً تجي بيتنا وتقعد مع خواتي, كيف ما أنتبهت ليها ولا حسيت بوجودها إلا ألحين..؟!*
*آآآه شكله كل شئ مقدر ومكتوب, وربي كانت لي ألحين بالذات إني أعجب فيها وأحس لوجووودها*

*فاطمه حست لنظرات علي ليها وقلبها عاااااد يخفق ويخفق من التوتر والرهبه بما إن أول مره يصير ليها ذا الموقف, ووجها حدث ولا حرج من الحيااااااااا*
*وكأنه تفـــــاحه خخخخخ*
*فاطمه وتدز ريناد من كتفها: هي رينادوه <<كانت تهمس مو تتكلم من كثر ماهي متوتره*
*ريناد بنزعاج: هاااااااااا*
*فاطمه: من بيوصل أول شئ..؟!*
*ريناد وتطالعها بنص عين: قاعده في فكره أني, وش دراااااااني*
*فاطمه وعصبت عليها ورصت على أسنانها: أنزين سكتي فضحتينااااااااا*
*ريناد وبايعتها: أسأليه له..!*
*فاطمه وفاتحه عيونها على الأخر من هول الصدمه باللي سمعته: وشووووووووو!!!!!!!!*
*ريناد وفيها الضحكه: خلااااص خلااااص أني بسأله*
*ووجهت السؤال لعلي: لو سمحت بتوصل من بالأول..؟*
*علي وهو يناظر الطريق: أول شئ بوصل بيت (........) وبعدين بيت (........)<<هو مايمبى يقول بأسمائم منعاً للإحراج*
*فاطمه من سمعت جذي قلبها طاح في بطنها وتحس إن مشاعرها وإحساسها بدت بالتضارب وتلون لون وجهها*
*وأخيراً وصل بيت ريناد*
*ريناد وهي نازله: مشكووور*
*علي بدون مايلتفت وهو منزل رأسه: العفووو*
*" وأنتظرها ليمن تدخل بيتهم وبعدين تحرك "*
*طول الوقت كان الصمت سيد الموقف إلين ماوصلوا لبيت فاطمه*
*فاطمه بحياا وخجل وهي تفتح الباب: مشكووور رحم الله والديك*
*علي ومنزل رأسه وطااااااااير من الفرحه: والدينا ووالديش والمفروض أنا اللي أشكرش على وقفتش معانا, بصراحه ماقصرتي*
*فاطمه وضاعت من الحيااا حتى إن ملامح وجهها أختفتت: هذي أختي (وسكرت الباب وراحت داخل البيت وعااااد قلبها واااااااااو صار مثل الساعه يدق ويدق بدون توقف)*
*علي في قلبه: أياااا ويليييييييييييي, ويني أنا عنها طول هذي المده صحيح أنا أعمى ماشوووووووووف, (وبعد فتره من وقوفه) هي أنا وش قاعد أقول, أستغفر الله صحيح أنا مفهيييييييييي, أرجع المستشفى أحسن لي الظاهر مخي حاط فيه بلوك اليوم (ومشى راجع للمستشفى)*
*..............................................*
*(في المقهى)*
*كان مازن وخالد وشله من الشباب يشيشون ورايحين فيها مع السوالف, مازن ويقرب رأسه لخالد ويكلمه أشبه بالهمس عشان الشباب لا يسمعهم: هي خالدوه ويش رأيك نروح الكويت ورى بكره..؟!*
*خالد ونفس الشئ يهمس: أنا من جهتي عااااادي, بس تدري لآزم نأخذ إذن الحكومه اللي بالبيت*
*مازن وفطس ضحك على مسماه: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله يرجك حكومه مررررررره وحده (ورد ضحك من جديد) هههههههههههههههههه*
*خالد ورافع حاجب: مع فيسك, أقول أخلص خلنا نرجع قبل لا توهقني معااااااااااك ترى تأخرت وأنا قايل للحكومه إني ماراح أتأخر*
*مازن بنظرات تفحصيه: تخااااااااااف من الماما وإلا البابا وإلا الدادا*
*خالد وعصب: أقووووول عن الهدره الفاضيه وقوووووووم همش خلنا نمشي*
*مازن: انزيييين همش يلااا يلااا (وهني طلع مازن جواله من جيبه ولقى مسد كولين من عند ريناد وطنشهم لإنه متوقع إن بتكون هدرتها فاضيه)*
*(أستأذنوا من الشبااااااااااب وعلطووووول طيران للسيارة عشان يمشوو)*
*خالد وهو يقعد على الكرسي: أقووول مازنوه لويش ماتغير هالموستنق صارت قدييييييييمه*
*مازن ويناظره بنص عين: مو أنا قاعد على بنك أبوك يالحبيب*
*خالد: وشدعوه عااااااااد*
*مازن ويشغل السيارة: مادري عنك مع مخك المتنك, اللي يشوفني مليونير مادري كيف أصرف الفلوس اللي عندي من كثرهم, أنا بروووووووحي عاطل لا شغله ولا مشغله وصاير عاله على المجتمع السعودي, (وبكل ثقه وبرود) خووو أمي اللي تصرف عليي أنا وأختي من* *العمارة اللي فيها شقق** حق أبوي الله يرحمه, أنت عارفني أنا ما أصلح لشئ أبد فاااااااااااااااااشل طالع عليك, مثلك بالضبط*
*خالد: خلااااااااااااص يبااا أكلتنا بقشورنااا*
*مازن بضحكه: يلاااا شوووف البابا والماما وش رأيهم ورد عليي أنزين*
*خالد: أنزين بس أنت لا تحن عليي اففففففففففف*
*مازن بضحكه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*.........................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*.........................................*
*نرجع لساره*
*مازآلت قاعده بغرفتها وشريط الذكريات يمر في مخيلتها*
*ماكأنه الشئ صار من سنتين لااا وكأنه صاير الشئ الحين وفي هذي اللحظه*
*(في يوم كانوا مع ساره بنات عمتها ابتسام*
*وهم: هنادي أكبر وحده في البنات وعمرها 21 سنه ,تدرس سنه رابعه بجامعة بالرياض "إدارة أعمال", أما ندى فهي أصغر من هنادي بسنه وعمرها 20 مخلصه دراسه الثانوي من سنتين, ومادخلت الجامعه لانها تكرهه المدرسه والمذاكره والحاله, ففضلت إنها تجلس بالبيت على إنها تكمل دراستها, هي يالله كملت للثانوي لو على كيفها وصلت للابتدائي وزين منها بعد للمتوسط وطلعت خخخخخ.....*
*(في صالة الطابق الثاني)*
*هنادي بنفعال: ساروووووه دخلتي منتدى الـ..... , تراه رووووووووووووووعه*
*ساره ورافعه حاجب: أصلاً أني مادخل منتديات حدي مسنجر*
*هنادي: ياهبله المنتدى هذا يجنن تحطي مواضيع, وفيه أعضاء مميزين ومحترمين وفي مشرفين وفي مواضيع ولا احلى من خواطر ومن مواضيع عامه و و و و ......ألخ وتقدري تطلعي ضيقش فيه, تسلي ويه الأعضاء في قسم الفرفشه كله ألعاب ونكت (وقعدت تشرح ليها)*
*ساره شبه اقتنعت: جـــد, يعني عادي أسجل..؟*
*هنادي بضحكه: أكيد تقدري, أني مسجله بنك (نملة كشخه)*
*ساره بتفكير وفيها الضحكه: عجل أني بسمي نفسي (هديه بنت بزه) <<عرفتوها اللي في الشريب بزه خخخخ*
*(وكملت ضحك) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هنادي وماتت ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه ياعلي بموووووووت ماقلتي إلا هذا النك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ساره وبعدها تضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا جد جد بسمي أممممممممممممممممم(وبعد فتره صمت ماتعدت الثواني) إيييييييييه (رومنسيه بس منسيه)*
*هنادي: أيوووووووووه مرررررره حلوووووووو*
*ساره ببتسامه: أوكي عجل سجلي ليي أني ماعرف لهالسوالف وعلميني عليه*
*هنادي بفررررحه: أووووكي بس أنتي جيبي اللاب توب وأني أسويه لش كل شئ وأعلمش*
*ساره وهي قايمه: أوووكي*
*وبعد 3 دقايق جت ساره ومعاها العدة خخخخ*
*ساره وتقعد مكانها: هذا اللاب توب وجبته*
*ندى اللي كانت في الصاله مع النسوان جت ليهم الصاله الفوقيه اللي بالبيت:*
*هااااااااااااااااااااااي*
*ساره وهنادي: هاااااااااااااااااي*
*ندى: وش تسووو*
*هنادي وتشغل اللاب توب: بندخل المنتدى*
*ندى بقرف وهي تقعد: ويييييييييع عاااد من زين المنتديات الحين*
*هنادي وتشبك نت: سكتي سكتي أنتين وش فهمش*
*ساره: كل واحد ورأيه, إنتي مايعجبش بس إحنا يعجبنا*
*ندى: بــل أكلتوني بقشوري*
*هنادي وساره: هههههههههههههههههه*
*ندى وهي واقفه: أرووووح للنسوان واجد أبرك ليي*
*ساره بضحكه: تعالي وييييييييين رايحه نمزح وياش*
*ندى ببتسامه: أدررري ياخبله بس تحت أحسن على الأقل أشاهد ليي شئ مو هني منتديات داخلين وش ليي بهم أني (ونزلت)*
*هنادي وتعابل على الكمبيوتر: ماعليش منها هالخايسه خلينا هني, وركزي عشان تتعلمي* 
*\*
*/*
*\* 

*أنتهى الجزء بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بإنتظار التفاعل من جميع القُراء* 

*إلى المُلتقى*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
و أخيراً أختي المحرومه حطيتي الينه الجزء الثاني 
الجزء كان مره رووووووووووووعه الاحداث الي فيه 
مرررررررررررررره مؤثره . مو تتاخري علينه في الجزء الي بعده 
اني انتظره 
و الله يعطيكٍ العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و موفقه دائما لكل خير 
تقبلي تحياتي :amuse:

----------


## أحلى زهر

خيتي المحرومة


يعطيكـ ألف عافية



اجزاء في قمة الروعة



انا هنا من المتابعين


صار لك زمان خيتي لا تطولين علينا

----------


## المميزة

رووووووووووووووعة بانتظار الاجزاء الباقية

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد
وينك أختي المحرومه من زمان ونحن ننتظر الاجزاء الباقيه من القصه 
شكلك ما تبغي اتكملي القصه نتمنى ان ما يكون في شي يمنعك 
انك تحطي الينه بقية الاجزاء و عسى المانع خير انشاء الله 
مع خالص تحياتي لكِ 
ودمتي في حفظ الباري

----------


## المحرومه

عذراً لـ تأخري هذا 
فـ اللذي منعني من التواجدُ هُنا 
هو عذراً طبياً 
منعني الطبيب من التواجد على جهاز الكمبيوتر لأسباباً ما 
وها أنا أعودُ من جديد لكي أكتبَ لكم الأجزاء الباقيه وأعوضكم عن تأخيري

أول دمعه - احلى زهر - المميزه

أعذروني 

أسعدني تواجدكم هُنا

وأشكركم على تشجيعكم لي

لاحرمني الله من تواجدكم العطر
 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## المحرومه

*ها أنا أعودُ من جديد* *بـ الجزء الثالث*


*متمنيةً من الله أن ينال* *ولو بـ جزء بسيط** على أعجابكم*


*لاتبخلوا علينا* *بالردود*


*/*
*\*
*/*


*شكر خاااص** للذين شجعوني ودعموني لكتابة المزيد*

*لكم مني كل التقدير والإحترام* 

*الجزء الثالث:*
*ساره: هناديوه يلا علميني له*
*هنادي وتلف الاب توب على جهتها: يلااا شوفي (وقعدت تعلمها من الألف للياء)*
*" وبعد جهد جهييييد "*
*ساره: بسيييييييييييط حده*
*هنادي ورافعه حاجب: بعد ويه صار بسيط من صاقعه تصقعش*
*ساره: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,وش اسوي بعد توني نيوو على المنتديات وش عرفني*
*هنادي ببتسامه: يلا عجل دكوو عرفتي كل شئ ماعليش إلا إنش تدخلي وتكتبي مواضيع وتردي على الأعضاء أوكي*
*ساره وتغمز ليها: أوووكي* 
*جئ الليل والكل رجع (العمه ابتسام وهنادي وندى)*
*ساره أخذت اللاب توب وقعدت على المنتدى أول شئ سوته زي ماقالت ليها هنادي إنها تكتب ترحيب (وكتبته)*
*وبعدها قامت ترد على المواضيع اللي يعجبوها في مختلف الأقسام* 
*وبجذي مرت الايااااااااام تقريباً إسبوعين, والكل عرفها في المنتدى وصارت مميزه والكل يعرفها بخفة دمها ومشاغبتها مع هنادي اللي مسجله بنفس المنتدى بعد,*
*في يوم من الايام*
*كانت ساره قاعده على المنتدى تتصفح المواضيع الجديده كعادتها*
*وبلحظه جتها رساله على الخاص*
*ساره وعاقده حواجبها: من ذا اللي راسل لي على الخاص؟؟!!*
*خلني افتحها يمكن الخبله هناديوه (وفتحتها)*
*ساره وجلست تقرأ العنوان والمرسل: ليش راسل لي هذاا ووش يمبى؟؟!*
*(فتحتها وبدت تقرأ)*
*( السلام عليكم.. كيف الحال انشالله بخير*
*أسف على الإزعاج ..*
*أممممم أنا لأول مررره أرسل على الخاص لأحد وأتكلم معاه*
*إنتين أكيد تعرفيني في المنتدى .. إني ماتكلم ونادر إن شفتيني مع أحد*
*وكله بس أحط مواضيع وأرد وأطلع يعني مالي بأحد ولا شئ ..*
*فأنا بصراحه أبي منش شئ ومستحي مررره .. لإن يمكن إنش ترفضي طلبي بما إنك ماتعرفيني أبد*
*بس صدقيني أنا أعجبت فيش وفي إسلوبش وبكل شئ فيش حتى إحترامش مع الكل والحدود اللي تلتزمينها بالكلام مع أي أحد*
*بإختصااااااار*
*أنا أبي أكون أخ لش وأتكلم معاش وأفضفض لش .. لإني محتاااااااااج أحد يسمعني ويتكلم معاي*
*تكفي خيوه مابيش ترديني.. أرجوووش لاني بجد محتاااااااج أتكلم مع أحد*
*وأنا أخترتش بالذات لإنش الوحيده اللي عجبني أسلوبها بالكلام ..*
*أحم أمممممممممممم أبي إيميلش إذا ماكان عندش مانع وشكراً جزيلاً*
*أتمنى ألاقي منش رد*
*أخوش " شايل جروحي بروحي "* 
*ساره وحكت رأسها من شدة الإستغراب: وش يمبى ذااا, ياربي ويش اسوي فيه أففففففففف والله بلوى*
*شوي إلا ردت عليه*
*(وعليكم السلام أخوي أنا بخير*
*بصراحه فاجئني طلبك ومحتاره ومتفاجئه ليش أخترتني أنا بالذات؟؟!!*
*وبصراحه أكثر أنا مالي معاك أي صلة قرابه كيف تبيني أكون أخت لك وقريبه منك .. السموحه ماقدر)* 
*وبعد ثلاث دقايق وصلتها رساله على الخاص وعلطول فتحتها*
*( أرجوووش خيوه أنا محتاااااج أحد أتكلم معاه بليييييز لا ترفضي طلبي .. وربي أنا مابي منش أي شئ مجرد إنش تسمعيني .. أنا أتعذب ومالي أحد في هذي الدنيا أرجووووش حني عليي وأسمعيني .. وإن قليت أدبي معاش وتعديت حدودي احذفيني..*
*بلييييييييز وربي محتاج لأحد يسمعني وأفضفض له .. أنا ماعندي أحد في هذي الدنيا جد أحس نفسي أموووووووووووووووووت)* 
*نزلت دموع ساره بمجرد قرائتها لكلامه حست بصدق بين سطوره المعبره*
*عورها قلبها عليه واااااجد حتى إن خلاص اتخذت قرارها النهائي.......*
*ساره وتمسح دموعها اللي تنزل مثل المطر: ياربي بجد عور قلبي خلاااص اني لازم اتكلم معاه حرررررام والله حررررررررام ماله أحد اكيد يتيم .. ابعطيه ايميلي وإن حسيت إنه كذاااااب ومو صادق علطول بعطيه ديليت وانا ماني متكلمه معاه إلا وأنا بصفتي أخته مو شئ ثاني ايه خلاااص بعطيه ايميلي*
*(شوي إلا ورسلت له ايميلها وهو علطول ضافها)*

----------


## المحرومه

*(شوي إلا ورسلت له ايميلها وهو علطول ضافها)*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** : <<شايل جروحه بروحه*
*السلام عليكم*
*·$15يكفـي إن عيني ·$(255,069,060)// دمعـت // .. ·$15يكفي شـفتك فوق جرحـي ·$(255,069,060)[ تبتسـم : ]**<< ساره (رومنسيه بس منسيه)*
*اهلين وعليكم السلام*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** السموحه أكيد ضغطت عليش وانتين رافضه بس صدقيني أنا محتاااج اتكلم مع أحد وربي ,أحس نفسي بضيييييييع إن بقيت بدون إنسان يسمعني ويساعدني ويوجهني لطريق الصح*

*·$15يكفـي إن عيني ·$(255,069,060)// دمعـت // .. ·$15يكفي شـفتك فوق جرحـي ·$(255,069,060)[ تبتسـم : ]** لهدررررجه!!!*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** أنتي ماتعرفي وش قد عذااااااابي..*

*·$15يكفـي إن عيني ·$(255,069,060)// دمعـت // .. ·$15يكفي شـفتك فوق جرحـي ·$(255,069,060)[ تبتسـم : ]**طيب تكلم أني أسمعك ..قول.. فضفض.. مو أنت أعتبرتني أختك يلااا أني كلي لك وأسمعك*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** أنا أسمي محمد عمري 21 سنه..قاعد بالبيت..رافض إني أشتغل لإني مقدم على برنامج الإبتعاث لأمريكا وأنتظر النتيجه..حياتي عاديه جداً..أحس بالغربه حتى مع أهلي..أحس إني ضايع في حياتي بجد أحس نفسي ضايع..ماعندي أحد ينصحني ولايقول لي وين الصح..حتى ماعندي أحد يوقف معاي ويساعدني..أحس نفسي وحيد في هالدنيا..أبي من يمسح دمعتي ويطبطب عليي ويهديني ويصبرني..حتى أقرب الناس لي بعدو عني عشان أشياء تاااافهه*

*ساره من لما قرت كلامه عورها قلبهااااااا واااااااااجد حتى دموعها نزلت*
*الإنسان ذا عور أفادها وحست من كلامه إنه من جد يبي من يوقف معاه*
*ساره ودموعها تطيح من شدة التأثر: ياررررربي معقوله في ناس عايشين جذي..حتى أهله يحس بالغربه معاهم يالله لهدرررررجه..*
*شوي إلا شافت محمد طالبها على المسن*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** شكلي خيه غثيتش بكلامي السموحه وعن إذنش مع السلامه*

*·$15يكفـي إن عيني ·$(255,069,060)// دمعـت // .. ·$15يكفي شـفتك فوق جرحـي ·$(255,069,060)[ تبتسـم : ]**لااااااااا أخوي وشدعوه عاااد وش هالكلام هذا..أني سكت بس لإن أهلي كانوا معاي وماعرفت أرد عليك*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** بس أنا صج غثيتش بكلامي السموووحه خيه*

*·$15يكفـي إن عيني ·$(255,069,060)// دمعـت // .. ·$15يكفي شـفتك فوق جرحـي ·$(255,069,060)[ تبتسـم : ]**لااااااا وشدعوه عاد أخوي..أنت تكلم وفضفض وأني بسمعك بكل رحابة صدر وتأكد إني بكل ماأقدر عليه راح أساعدك..أني صحيح ماعرفك إلا توني بس حسيت بالصدق والراحه من كلامك*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** تسلمي خيه وهذا يدل على طيب أصلك..أنا ماعندي خواات بس أنتي بحنيتش وطيبش وبوقفتش معاي راح أعتبرش أختي وأعز..أختي اللي ماجابتها أمي*

*·$15يكفـي إن عيني ·$(255,069,060)// دمعـت // .. ·$15يكفي شـفتك فوق جرحـي ·$(255,069,060)[ تبتسـم : ]**ألحين صحيح ماعندك خوات؟؟!!*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** إيه والله ماعندي خوات أبد..بس عندي أخو واحد وأكبر مني بسنه عمره 22 سنه*

*·$15يكفـي إن عيني ·$(255,069,060)// دمعـت // .. ·$15يكفي شـفتك فوق جرحـي ·$(255,069,060)[ تبتسـم : ]**أهااا وعلاقتك معاه أوكي وإلا لأ؟؟!*

*[c=1]**ناس**.°.[/c][c=14][**تضحك**][/c][c=1].°.**وناس**[/c][c=14][**تصيح**][/c][c=1].°.**أهـ**[/c][c=14][**من**][/c][c=1].°.**الزمن**[/c][c=14][**الغريب**][/c]** :** علاقتي معاه ياطويلة العمر جداً عاديه هذي الفتره..بس لما كنا صغار كانت علاقتي معاه روح في جسدين*

*وظل محمد يتكلم عن حياته وعن نفسه وساره كانت المستمعه وتحاول إنها تسانده وترفع من معنوياته بقد ماتقدر*
*ومرت الأياااام وكلاً من محمد وساره في تأقلم..كل يوم يكلموا بعض مسنجر والأثنين مرتاحين من بعض ومستانسين من هالأخوه اللي كانت تربطهم*
*وفي يوم جئ محمد وصارح ساره بمشاعره المفاجئه اللي أفحمت ساره وقتها وخلتها مثل الصنم من شدة ماهي متفاجئه ومصدومه*
*سكتت عن الموضوع وحطت حاجز لهالمشاعر دي اللي ماتدري كيف تطورت*
*لكن محمد مايأس وصار كل يوم يقنعها بعلاقتهم وبحبهم البرئ اللي راح تكون نهايته الزواج*
*ومن كثر ماصار يفتح إياها الموضوع*
*تفجرت العواطف عند ساره وصارت غصباً عنها تحبه وماتقدر تستغني عنه*
*وبجذي تطورت علاقتهم من علاقه أخويه إلى حب (من حبيب إلى حبيبته)*
*وبعدها طلب محمد رقم ساره وساره طبعاً بما إنها تحبه ما مانعت وعطته إياه بكل رحابة صدر*
*وشوي شوي طلب منها إن يشوفها وهي من زود ثقتها فيه علطووول حطت صورتها بالمسنجر*
*وبعدها هو رسل ليها مجموعه من صوره*
*وبجذي أثنينهم شافوا بعض وإعجبوا أكثر وزااااد حبهم أكثر وأكثر*
*وكبرت علاقتهم شوي شوي حتى إن ساره دائماً تشجعه على إنه يحسن علاقته مع أمه وأبوه وبالفعل قدر إنه يستسمح من والدينه وإنه يسترجع علاقته معاهم وهذا كله يرجع لله ثم ساره وإلحاحها ...*

*وجئ اليوم اللي انقبل فيه محمد على البعثه وصارت الفرحه فرحتين والكل انبسط على الخبر وأكثرهم ساره لإنها تتمنى السعاده لحبيبها وتتمنى إن تشوفه إنسان ناجح وبإيده الشهاده اللي تشرف00*

*هني بس أوتعت ساره من شريط ذكرياتها مع محمد ونزلت دمعه من عيونها شووووق له ولهفه لإن مر على علاقتهم سنتين بذا اليوم فكان قلبها يشتعل شوووووق وحنين ووله*

*ساره وتتنهد: ااااااااه يامحمد..ياترى وش راح تكون نهاية قصتي معااااااااك,*
*كل عام وأنت نبض قلبي يابعد كل هالناس..*
*(وبعدها طفت الشمعه اللي شغلتها وقامت تستعد إنها تنزل لأبوها وأمها وتجلس معاهم شوي بدل قعدتها بروحها)*
*.............................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*.............................................*
*في الصالـــه*
*كانوا أم جاسم وأبو جاسم يشاهدو الأخبار كالمعتاد*
*نزلت ساره وعلطول طيران لأبوها وأمها وباستهم على جبينهم*
*ساره: قوه*
*أبو جاسم وأم جاسم: يقويش ربي*
*ساره وتقعد على الكنبه وتناظر التلفزيون بملل: أوووه هدويش أنتون كله أخبار 24 على 24 ما استمليتوا له*
*أبو جاسم بكل وقار لكبر سنه: مو أحسن من هالمسلسلات اللي تشاهدوها وهالبرامج اللي مامنها فايده ولا عايده ولا بعد كل شئ كوم وهالستار اكاديمي كوم فاني(ثاني) كل إختلاط وأغاني ورقص ومسخره وقلة أدب*
*أم جاسم وتكمل كلام رفيق دربها: اييييه والله هالجيل هذا بس للمسخره وقلة الأدب علطوووووووول ركضه, وييييييييع حتى ويييييييييييييع دام هذا اللي تتابعوه*
*سارررره ماااتت ضحك على كلامهم وبعدها قالت: أماااه خوب هذي البرامج والمسابقات للتسليه, تسلي الواحد عن الملل اللي هو فيه*
*أم جاسم: وأنتين الصادقه إلا تغوي الإنسان عن الصلاه وذكر الله عزوجل وتخرب العادات والتقاليد اللي إحنا متعودين عليها من سنين*
*أبو جاسم: صح كلام أمش, هذولا كفار ومسوين هالبرامج ذي حق يغزو بها أفكار الشباب المؤمنين والمسلمين ويخربوا تفكيرهم ويغيرو عاداتهم وتقاليدهم*
*ساره بملل: ياربي عورني رأسي من هالمحاضره وش ليي أفتح السيره ذي*
*خلاااااااااااااااااااااص شاهدو الأخبار وأني بعد باشاهد وياكم هدويش أكلتوني بقشوري*
*أم جاسم: إيه كلام الصدق والنصايح اللي بتفيدكم هي اللي تعور رأسكم, واللي على حق يصير عدو ليكم يهالجيل..*
*أبو جاسم: خلاص عاد ماخلصتو من هالمناقر, خلونا نشوف وش بيصير في العراق وش مابيصير ليهم أهوو*
*ساره بألم: ربي يفرج عنهم انشالله وينصرهم على الأعداء, اللهم آمين*
*أبو جاسم وأم جاسم بحزن: اللهم آمين*
*............................................*
*بالغرفه كانت فاطمة منسدحه على السرير وتفكر باللي صار مع علي*
*فاطمه وتتكلم مع حالها :*
*ليش علي يناظرني بهذي النظرات ؟*
*بالمفروض يستحي أني صديقة أخته ؟*
*والمفروض بعد يسوي ليّ قدر وحشيمة !! بس ......*
*يمكن ماقصده شي ؟ وأني ظلمته ,, لاااااااااا أبداً هو كان قاصد يناظرني*
*اييييييييييه أصلاً نظراته مكشووفه مو عليّ أني*
*خليني أقوم أشوف سارووه وينه هي اليووم بكبره ماقعدت وياهاااا ..*
*(( قامت فاطمة ودورت إختهاا بغرفتها بس مالقتها وعلطوول نزلت تحت*
*وشاافتهاا قاعده مع أبوها وأمها ))*
*فاطمه وتناظر ساعتها : واااال الساعه 11 ولسه قاعدين امي وأبوي ؟*
*خلني أروح ليهم ..*
*فاطمه بصووت عااالي : ياسلاااااااام وش هالخيانه ( وتتخصرر )*
*ساره وانتبهت لصوت فاطمه : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ؟ من وين طلعتي !*
*أم جاسم : وانتيين ماتعرفي تتنحنحي ؟؟ علطووول فقيتي بووزش ؟*
*أبو جاسم : يلا عااااااد إلا فطووم حبيبتي ما أرضى عليها حدكم عاد*
*فاطمة وترمي نفسها بحظن أبوها : إيه هذا اللي فاهمني مو أنتووون ( وتبحلس عليهم )*
*أم جاسم : فطووم ووجع إنشالله ,, هذا لي هااااا !*
*فاطمه برتباك : هااااا لا أماااه هذي الى سارووه (تقصد البحلووسه )*
*وصار الكل يضحك عليها وعلى هبالتهاا ..*
*وبعدها قاموا وناموا*
*" طبعاً حسن ماتكلمنا عنه لأنه كان يلعب بلاي ستيشن ومن تعبه نام*
*مكاانه من المغررب "*
*.......................................*
*علي اللي توه واصل البيت ..*
*فتح باب السياره لزهره وايمان عشان ينزلوا*
*علي وهو يمسك إيد زهره : ها زهوور صرتي أحسن ؟*
*زهره بصوتها المبحوح : الحمد الله*
*بعدهاا دخلوو البيت والكل راح غرفته ينام ويرتاح*
*من بعد يوم متعب زي هذا*
*وطبعاً زهره اتصلت على فاطمه وريناد*
*وطمنتهم عليها ..*
*..........................................*
*في بيت أم مازن ..*
*ام مازن بصريخها : رينادووووووووه ووجع قومي*
*طفي هالصاقعه التلفزيون وناامي باجر وراش مدرسه*
*ريناد بتأأفف : اففففففف امااه بعدهييه وقت توها إلا الساعه 12*
*أم مازن ودقت الصدرر : هذي الي بتذبحني , رينادوووه الوقت متأخر وانتي*
*تقوولي بعدهيه وقت , قومي تقمقمت اعظامش لا أذفنش اللحين في الزراعه*
*ريناد بعصبيه : انزيييييييييييييييين عااااد ( ركبت ريناد غرفتها وسكرت بابها بقوووه من كثر ماهي مقهووره )*
*ام مازن من سمعت صوت الباب نقزت :*
*حسبي الله عليش يارينادووه كانش بنيه تجيب الضغط والسكرر*
*توها مخلصه كلمتها الا بدخول مازن ...*
*مازن : هااااي ( ويأشر بيده ويتمايل كأنه يرقص ) <<يادافع البلاااا*
*أم مازن :وشوو هااي دي بعد , تعلم الأدب وقول السلام*
*مازن وهو يضحك : هههههههههههههههه أمااه هاااي يعني مرحبا*
*بالعربي*
*أم مازن :وش له تتكلم بالعنقليزي جه انت اجنبي ؟*
*وش حلات العربي اذا تكلمت* 
*مازن : أووه امااااااااه " السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته "*
*ام مازن : ايه جذذي وش حلاتك وانت تنطقها مو من شويه*
*كانك إلا ويييه !*
*مازن : إنزيين وينهي رينادووه ؟*
*أم مازن : راحت تناام جه الساعه كم اللحين تفكر*
*مازن وهو يتلفت إنتبه على جوال ريناد موجود على الطاوله ,*
*راح له وأخذه* 
*أم مازن وانتبهت : يووووه ماأخذته وياهااا*
*مازن : شكلها نسته انا طالع أعطيها ويااه*
*أم مازن : يلا أني بطلع انام ولا تنسى تتطفي ليتات التهويه والبيت زين*
*مازن : أأوووووووكيه*
*حااس مازن في الجوال وطرى على باله انه ياخذ* 
*رقم ساره منه , وفعلاً أخذ يدوور بالاسماء لين مالقاه*
*وعلطووول سيفه بجواله وطلع لريناد عشان يعطيه وياهاا*
*ولا كأنه مسوي شي ..*
*..........................................*
*مر يومين بدوون ذكر أي احداث لأبطالنا ..*
*...............*
*ايمان كان مرره ضايق خلقها حتى إن هي ملت من التفكير*
*بسالفه عبد الله* 
*ايمان وتدور الافكار براسهاا ..*
*معقووله اخوون ثقة علي فيني !!*
*وغير جدي لو درى عمي صالح بالسالفه وش راح يصير فيني ؟*
*أكيد راح يدفنني واني حيه , واختي زهره وش بيكون*
*موقفهاا مني ساعتها ؟ أكيد راح أطيح من عيونها !*
*أأأأأأأأخ وش اسوووي أكلم عبدالله وأكمل ويااه ؟*
*ولا أأحذفه ؟ ويا دار مادخل الشرر ؟*
*ليش ما اشبك معاه واشوفه وش يمبى فيني ؟*
*ماأبي اكلمه علطوول بس ابي اعرف سالفته وبعدين أحذفه ..؟*
*يعني بيكون الموضووووع عاادي ( وقامت ايمان من سريرها وهي في دوامه من أفكارهاا ونزلت تحت تشرب مااي )*
*وفجــأه !!!!!*
*سمعت صوت جررس بيتهم يددق ,,*
*إيمان وهي رايحه عند الباب ,, من الي جاي لينا في عز الظهر ؟*
*الله يسترر !!*
*إيمان : مــن ؟؟*
*صالح : أنا عمش صالح* 
*ايمان وبدت تتوتر وبقلبها قالت " ياويييلي توني جايبه سيرته ونط لي " :*
*هلا عمي تفضل (وفتحت له الباب )*
*صالح : لا كان نقعتيني بعد صار لي ساعه ادق وينكم .؟*
*ايمان : تعرف عمي اني أجهز الغدا بالمطبخ ومانتبهت للجرس*
*وعلي وزهره للحين ماجوو من برره*
*صالح : انزين دشي خليني ادش*
*ودخلو ثنينهم وقعدو بالصاله*
*ايمان : تشرب شي عمي ؟*
*صالح : انا جاي ابي منش شي* 
*ايمان بدت تخاف من نبرة صووته : خير عمي في شي ؟*
*صالح : جدتش من زمان وهي تحن عليي تمبى تجي وتسكن عندكم*
*وانا مطنشنها بس بالأخير قررت اجيبهاا ليكم لأن تدري*
*انتو ماعندكم احد كبير وتحتاجو لأحد معاكم فقلت اجي اليوم واخبركم*
*عشان تاخذو إحتياطاتكم وتجّهزو لجدتكم غرفه تضفها*
*هي وقشهااا* 
*ايمان بابتسامه مصطنعه : شدعوه عمي البيت بيتها وبيتك*
*واذا ماشالها المكان نشيلها بعيونااا*
*صالح : عجل خلاص خلال هذا الاسبوع هي عندكم*
*" وهو قايم " يلا انا رايح* 
*ايمان : تو الناس تغذى معانا* 
*صالح : مانا فاضي لش عندي شغال لفوق راسي*
*ايمان : حياك الله عمي البيت بيتك تجي بأي وقت*
*وطلع صالح من دون أي كلمه ومشى ..*

----------


## المحرومه

*في المدرسه*

*لما طلعو فاطمة وزهره وريناد من الفصل*
*سمعوو صريخ كأنه أحد يتشابق*
*فاطمة عرفت الصووت  وقلبها صار يدق*
*فاطمة : مو كأأنه صوت سااااره ؟*
*زهره : أي والله* 
*ريناد : امشوو خلنا نشوف وش السالفه ..؟*
*راحوو لمصدر الصووت ولقوو ساحة حرب قايمه بين ثنتين*
*والبنات متلايمين عليهم ماشافو الا فاطمه طابه بوسطهم*
*وهي تصاررخ بصووتهاا العالمي : هيييييييييييييييييي وش صااااااااير*
*البنت : خذ لك جت الثانيه كملت اللحين* 
*فاطمة بنظرات : نعم نعم نعم يا أخت وش قلتي*
*البنت : اظنش سمعتي !*
*ساره : انتين هيييي مالش شغل في أختي فااهمه لا اللحين انعل خيرش*
*البنت بصرييخ : ها ها ها هزززززززززلت ساره تمد إيدها علي هه*
*خبتِ الأمل راكبه جمل ..*
*فاطمة ومااتت من الضحك وقالت باستهزاء :*
*وش تهرربدي مع هالكشه* 
*وصاروو البناات يضحكوو ويتمسخرو على جملتهاا*
*البنت وجهها ولع من الفشيله وعصبت اكثر وصارت تصارخ :*
*شوفي عاااااد انتييين واختش مو مسويين لي حزب اذا اهلكم ماعرفوو ييربوكم اني باربيكم تفهمووو*
*فاطمة وساره خلاص وصلوو حدهم لأنه جابت طاري*
*أهلهم : هييي انتييين ياحقيره احترمي نفسش ابونا وامنا*
*ربونا احسن تربييه محنا محتاجين لتربيتش الوسخه*
*( وقعدو يتشابقو )*
*زهره وريناد من لما شافو الضرب قايم تدخلو وصارو مع ساره وفاطمه*
*( تعرفو عاد مايقدرو يسكتو وهم يشوفو صاحبتهم بهالموقف ولا يفزعو لها )*
*طول ماهم يتشابقو كل وحده حالتهاا شتى .. اللي تجر شعر الثانيه*
*واللي ترفس برجولها .. واللي تعطي كفووف .. والحاله قايمه*
*لين ماجت ليهم المشرفه "كتكوت" وفكتهم من بعد مده من الصريخ*
*وقفوو كلهم وصارت اشكالهم تموت ضحك كل وحده شعرها قايم*
*ومنفووش كأن شافطنهم كهررب والشماميخ على افا من يشييل*
*هزأتهم المشرفه وأجبرتهم يقولو السبب*
*ساره وتتكلم : اني قاعده امشي ماشفتها الا جايه وتشابقني مدري على وشو*
*المشرفه : وانتي ليش شابقتيها .؟*
*البنت : لأنه المعلمه تفضلها علينا وكأنه في الفصل مافي الا هي*
*واني بصراحه انقهررررت* 
*فاطمة : حلووووووووووه دي عااد*
*وساره وش دخلهاا انشالله*
*المشرفه : سكتي انتي مالش شغل*
*وروحي انتي وصديقاتش عن وجهي*
*وتدور الى البنت : وانشالله انتي لويش ماتصري زيهاا مميزه بدل الشباق والمهانه هاا ..؟*
*...........( وبدت المحاظرره ) ..........*
*وبعدهاا كتبت المشرفه على البنت تعهد بعدم التعرض لأي بنت بالمدرسه*
*وكل وحده طلعت لمكانها اللي متعوده توقف فيه بنهايه الدوام*
*ساره شافت الشله من بعيد وعلطول راحت لهم*
*ومن شافو بعض فجروهاا ضحكه على اشكالهم التحفه*
*فاطمة بضحكه : صاقعه تصقعها صقاع وش هذااا ولا صبي* 
*حشششششششاااا مجررررفه*
*زهره : ادرري عنهاا هالسخييفه ( وتحط ايدها مكان الشموخ ) يلعن يومها على دي ايد شمختني السنووره*
*رينااد وهي بعدهيه ميته ضحك : سكتوووووو اني اكثر وحده تشمخت بوجهي الله يستر من امي بس شكلها بتسوي لي وقايع اليوم*
*ساره : ياعلي صحيح وش بتسوي اللحين ؟ آسفه رينادووه*
*ريناد : ويييييييييع مايناسب اقوول سكتي لا اكمل عليش* 
*ضحكووو كلهم* 
*ساره : خخخخخخخ والله ماقصرنا فيهاا ضربنيها ضررب* 
*ماتحلم فيه ..*
*بعدهاا طلعو كلهم من المدرسه ( طبعاً متأخرين )*
*علي من زمان واقف ومفووح عالأخرر من تأخير زهره*
*ومتحلف فيهاا مررررره , شوي الا شاف 4 بنات طالعين*
*ولمح من بينهم فاطمه لأنها ماتتغطى وكان وجهها أحمر وعيونها حمره*
*كأنها تصيح وانصدم لما شافها بهالحاله* 
*زهره وانتبهت الى سيارة علي : ياويلي اللحين علووه متحلف بي والحل ؟*
*فاطمة وساره وريناد بصوت واحد : راااااحوو عناا سواويقنااا !!!!!*
*زهره من سمعت كلامهم إنهد عليها ضحك وتذكرت تهديد علي لها وسكتت*
*زهره : وش فيكم ياهبلان تعالو اني باوصلكم* 
*فاطمة : حرام عليش زهرووه صايرين كله نكلف على اخوش مافيه بنروح مشي*
*ساره : صحيح يلا امشو نروح مشي من بعادت البيوت يعني*
*ريناد : من صدقكم انتوون مستحيل اروح بهالحرر جان يغمى عليي*
*توها زهره بتتكلم الا سمعت هرنات سياره علي*
*زهره : ويلي ويلي اليووم مشيوته مشيوته*
*أقوول لا تتحركوو بارح لعلي وباجي ليكم*
*علي : زهرووووه ووجع ساعه لاطعتني بالشمس*
*زهره : شسووي اني بعدين بقولك السالفه كلها مالي خلق الحين*
*المهم صديقاتي وياي راحو عنهم سواويقهم شرايك توصلهم*
*" ورفعت حاجب "* 
*علي فرحان ومو شايلته الدنيا : ايه طبعا عادي خلهم يجوو*
*وقال بداخله: " يابعد عمري هالنعوومه باكحل عيوني بشوفتها "*
*زهره راحت لهم بسرعه واخذتهم كلهم من اياديهم ولا عطتهم فرصه*
*إنهم يتكلمو أو يرفضو ودخلتهم السياره بدون أي نقاش*
*ساره وفاطمة وريناد : السلام عليكم*
*علي ومنزل راسه : وعليكم السلام*
*زهره بضحكه : مع وجوهكم داخلين الفصل بالغلط* 
*" وفقعتهاا ضحكه "*
*علي عصب على خبالها وطلع فيها بنظرات خلتها تبلع ضحكتها*
*وصل أول شي ريناد وبعدها فاطمة وساره " طبعاً طول ماهو يسوق وعيونه مانزلت من المرآيه " <<قلة حيااا هههههههههه*
* وآخيراً وصلو البيت بعد ماعلي لعب بخامسها على المسخره الي تمسخرتها*
*بس مسرع ماضحكوو وقامو يسولفو عن الي صار ليهم بالمدرسه*
*وطبعاً علي أعجب باللي سوته فاطمة للبنت وأعجب بشخصيتها أكثر*
*(بعدها دخلو البيت)*
*علي بابتسامه : مررحباا*
*ايمان اللي كانت تشاهد : هلا والله كأنكم تأخرتوا ؟*
*زهره وتفسخ شنطتها وتشدخهاا بالارض :كان زين لو اني زيش*
*لا شغله ولا مشغله وقاعده بالبيت , آآآآه شعوور حليوو أنش تكوني*
* (وصرخت صرخه) بدووووون قيوووووود*
*إيمان اللي عصبت من كلامها: أقووووول سكتي والي يرحم والديش اللي يشوفني يقول هذي 24 على 24 قاعده عطاليه بطاليه وماعندها شي*
*لا طبخ ولا تنظيف ولا غسيل ولا حاجه مع وجهش*
*زهره وماتت من الضحك على كلام اختها وعصبيتها :*
*أعصابش ايمانوه لا ينقطع لش عرق وتموتي علينا ونبتلش*
*سكتت عنها ايمان لأنها تدري إن زهره تمزح معاها وتمباها بس تعصب*
* أما علي فكان المستمع بينهم وقاعد يضحك على عنادهم مع بعض*
*........................................*
*(في بيت أبو جاسم وبالتحديد بالمطبخ)*
*فاطمه: أمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه حطي الغذى جوعااااااااااانه حد الدعسه*
*أم جاسم: ياربي عليش صبري شوي هدويش انتين كله مستعجله*
*فاطمه بترجي: أماااااااااااااااه أرحميني ماأكلت شي بالمدرسه, أكلهم حددده معفن مايمدي أحد يفطر به*
*أم جاسم وتتوعد فيها: إذا ماسكتي الحين وذلفتي غرفتش تبدلي مريولش باخليش تتغذي ويه جاسم رجعته من الجامعه*
*فاطمه ومدت البوز شبرين: خلااااااااااااااص سكتنا*
*(وهي طالعه) بس حطي في بالش إني زعلانه*
*هني ضحكت أم جاسم على بنتها وعلى دلعها وباشرت في تجهيز السفره*
*حسن شاف فاطمه طالعه من المطبخ وشات الكوره بالقوه عليها وصابتها على الرأس*
*فاطمه بألم واضح: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي ووجع ياحيوان عورتني يالأعمى*
*"هني حسن مات من الضحك على شكلها"*
*فاطمه وعصبت: تعاااااااال خلني أراويك يالحماااااار*
*ولحقت فاطمه حسن من مكان لمكان وحسن ميت ضحك لين ماصادته وكفخته تكفخ بنعال المطبخ خخخخخخخخ << صار أكشششن*
*..................................................  .*

*ايمان تكلمت مع علي بخصوص الجده وعلي ماقال شئ ورحب بالخبر وقال ليهم يجهزو ليها الغرفه اللي تحت عشانها*
*أما زهره فعصبت لإنها متأكدددده مليووون بالمئه إنها ماراح تأخذ راحتها وإن جدتها بتحط ايدها في كل شي ولابتخليهم براحتهم ....*

*وأخيراً*
*جئ الليل بعد مادرسوا الكل وخلصوا دراستهم ومذاكرتهم*
*.........*
*في بيت (أم مازن)*
*كان مازن في غرفته ومررره متردد يتصل في ساره أو لأ وبعد جهد جهيييييد تشجع وأتصل....*
*من جهه ثانيه كانت ساره تسبح ومخليه جوالها سايلنت*
*عشان جذي ماردت*
*وحضرت مازن قاتل حاله اتصالااااااات بس لايوجد رد...............*
*مازن وعاقد حواجبه: هذي وينهاااا ليش ماترد؟؟*
*أكيد ماترفع أرقام غريبه عشان جذي, يابعد قلبي بنت الخاله ثقــل ماشالله عليها, أتصل فيها وقت ثاني يمكن ترفع بالغلط (وقام انسدح على السرير)*
*طلعت ساره من الحمام (والجميع بكرامه) وكانت لابسه بيجامه وحاطه على شعرها الفوطه, شالتها وقامت تنشف في شعرها وتجففه*
*قعدت على التسريحه ومشطت شعرها ولمته وبعدها حطت في وجهها وجسمها كريمات <<عاد تعرفوا سوالف البنات هع هع*
*ورشت عطرر وترست حالها تراس خخخخ*
*ويوم حطت العطر على التسريحه لفت إنتباها الجوال وأخذته ويوم شافت المسد كولات تفاجئت...*
*ساره وفاتحه عيونها: وااااااااااااااااو 15 مسد كوول, ههههههههه أكيد هذا حمووود بعد عمري*
*وفتحتهم وتفاجئت أكثر إنه من رقم غريب*
*ساره وقلبها يدق متفاجئ: من هذا اللي داق عليي كل هالمكالمات, يااااربي انشالله صاير شئ, لاااااااااااااااا أكيد واحد أو وحده غلطانه*
*كانت بتتصل بس باللحظه الأخيره تراجعت وطنشت*
*وحطت جوالها بجيب بيجامتها وطلعت بره غرفتها..*
*....................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*....................................*
*في بيت أبو أحمد (العم صالح)*
*كان أبو أحمد في غرفة أمه عشان يشوفها جهزت أغراضها أو لأ*
*وعاد أمه تشيل وتحط في الغرض وهو محمق عليها حدددده*
*(أنتون عاد تعرفوا إنها راح تعيش في الوقت الحالي ببيت علي وايمان وزهره فـ لآزم تجهز نفسها وتجهز أغراضها)*
*أبو أحمد: هااا أماه ماخلصتي له*
*أم صالح (أمه) : اييييييه أداني خلصت بس باقي كرتونه تجي تشيلهم, هذي مادري لويش جايبينها كله لا شغله ولا مشغله*
*أبو أحمد: أمااااه أسمها كاترينا مو كرتونه جه كرتوون أغراش ماي صحه هي*
*أم صالح بعصبيه: إلا هي مايخالف بس يالله روح عيط عليها, أستمليت وأني أشيل وأحط في هالقش خلها تجي تحلل معاشها هالكافره*
*أبو أحمد وماسك أعصابه: انزييييين بس انتين لاتقعدي تصرخي ترى أولادي عليهم مدراس ونايمين ما أمبى أسمع حس عشان لا يقعدو فاهمه*
*وطلع صالح من عند امه وهي قعدت تتحرطم لحالها لين ماتعبت ونااااااامت في سابع نومه, حتى ما أنتظرت الشغاله تجي تعاونها (وأصلاً الشغاله ماجت لإن الوقت ليل الساعه 12 وهي نايمه)*

*قعد صالح في الصاله ينتظر ولده أحمد*
*أبو أحمد: هذا ويش فيه تأخر الحيوان, ألف مرررررره مفهمنه الساعه 10 ونص بالكثير 11 يكون بالبيت, بس أنا أكلم في حماااار مو أدمي يسمع وينفذ, هييييين يا أحمدوه تعال وشوف وش يصير لك*

*أعرفكم على شخصية صالح...*
*صالح عمره50 متزوج من 21 سنه, زوجته مافيه زيها, حنونه .. طيبه .. وتحب الخير للكل, عكسه هو متمرد وعنود وقلبه قااااااسي وحجررر مع الكل ومتسسسسسلط لدرجه كبيره حتى مع أولاد أخوه بصفته ولي أمرهم بعد أخوه المتوفي..*
*عنده من الأولاد أحمد: أكبرهم وعمره 20 سنه يدرس بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن سنه ثانيه*
*بعده تجي رحاب: عمرها 18 سنه بثالث ثانوي علمي*
*وبعدها مصطفى: عمره 17 سنه بثاني ثانوي شرعي*
*وأخر العنقود فيصل: عمره 14 سنه بثاني متوسط*

*((وانشالله راح تتعرفون عليهم مع الأحداث))*

*ظل صالح ينتظر أحمد ولده أكثر من نص ساعه ولسه مابين وتوعد فيه أكثر من قبل*
*أم أحمد اللي كانت قاعده معاه في الصاله وخايفه حدها من حالته: خلاص يا أبو أحمد ألحين بيجي, ماله داعي قعدتك هني, قوم تعوذ من الشيطان وسمي بالرحمن وحط رأسك على المخده ونااااام ومن أصبح أفلح*
*أبو أحمد وعصصصب عليها ووقف من كثر العصبيه وصار يأشر بيده عليها تهديد: إنتي جب ولا كلمه وتروحي تنقلعي غرفتش أحسن لش لا أحط الحرقيه فيش فاهمه ومو إنتي اللي تعلميني وش أسوي فاااااااااهمه*
*توه مخلص من كلامه إلا وأحمد فاتح باب الصاله وداخل وعلى محياه خوووف كبير وعاد قلبه صار مثل الساعه طق طق طق*
*أحمد وملامح وجهه مختفيه من الخوف لإن عارف إن أبوه ماراح يعديها له: السلام*
*صالح من شاف أحمد علطول ثارت أعصابه أكثر وأكثر وراح لعنده: أنت خليت فيها سلاااااااام ياحيواااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
*(وطرررررررررررررررررررررررررراخ)*
*عطاه ذاك الكف اللي من قوته ماعرف يتوازن وطاح على الأرض*
*أم أحمد ورايحه لعند ولدها: حرررام عليك هذا ولدك خاف الله فيه, حررررام اللي تسويه فيه حررررررررررررام*
*(وحضنت أحمد وضمته لصدرها الحنون الدافي وعيونها مليانه دموع)*
*أبو أحمد وتنرفز من اللي صاير قدامه: إنتي سكتي ولااااااااكلمه وروحي الغرفه لا أجي وأكمل عليش*
*" ووجه كلامه لأحمد " : وأنت يالجلب وين كنت وليش متأخر لهذي الحزه هاااااااا, ما كأني مفهمنك إن الساعه 10 أو 11 بالكثير تكووون مرزوز بالبيت <<قال كلامه بكل صريخ وعصبيه*
*أحمد أنتفض من صراخ أبوه وظل ساكت بالع ريقه ماهو عارف وش يقول له*
*أبو أحمد وزيرانه طالعه ويزيد من نبرة صوته: ماتتكلم انمحى صوتك عسااااك الماحي*
*أحمد ومنزل راسه وامه ضامته: كنت مع صاحبي مهند طالعين*
*أبو أحمد ورفع حاجب مستنكر اللي سمعه: يا سلاااااااام ومن مين أخذت الإذن انشالله؟؟!! .......... (وصرخ) ماتتكلـــــم*
*أحمد وبعده على وضعيته: أنا عطيت أمي خبر قبل لا روح*
*أبو أحمد وجئ لعنده وباعد إيد أم أحمد عنه بالقوه ومسكه من بلوزته ورفعه لعند مستواه: لا والله وش رأيك هالمره تأخذ إذن جدتك يكون أحسن بعد*
*وإلا أقولك أخذ هالمره الإذن من كاترينوه عن لا تتعب نفسك*
*أحمد بخوف: مو بقصدي بس........*
*وقطع كلامه كف ثاني وخلاه مرمي تحت رجوله*
*أبو أحمد ومفول من العصبيه: مره ثانيه إن شفتك عايدنها ماتلوم إلا نفسك فاااااااهم, يلااااااا انقلع روح غرفتك وأخمد لعنة والديك يلااااااااااااااه*
*(ومشى عنهم رايح لغرفته لإن الوقت متأخر الحين)*
*شالت أم أحمد ولدها من على الأرض وساندته ومشته لين ماوصلوا لعند غرفته*
*وش أقول ليكم عن حال أحمد....*
*كان منهار من معاملة أبوه له, متضايق ومقهووور, حس إن شخصيته كولد كبير قدام أبوه وقدام الكل ممحيه, وكره الساعه اللي جئ فيها على هالدنيا*
*أم أحمد وتقعد أحمد على السرير: خلاص يايمه ماعليك منه أنت عارف أسلوب أبوك وطبعه مايتفاهم إلا بالضرب والصريخ والإهانه ماعليه أمي ماعليه أستحمله عشان خاطري يابعد جبدي*
*ماقدرت الأم تشوف ولدها البكر وهو ينهان من أبوه بهالطريقه وقامت تصيح بحرقت قلب وتدعي ربها أن الله يهدي صالح ويغير حاله مع أولاده ومعاها.....*
*............................*
*يوم ثاني المغرب في بيت علي وبالتحديد غرفة ايمان*
*كانت قاعده على سريرها وحاطه الاب توب على حضنها ومتردده إنها تدخل مسنجر أو لأ, طبعاً هذا كله عشان عبد الله*
*ايمان ومررره متضايقه حدهاا: ياربي أحس إن هذا الإنسان ماعنده لا لف ولا دوران وفي نفس الوقت أني مو مقتنعه باللي أسويه*
*والحل ياررربي والحل, يلاااا بتوكل على ربي وبشبك وأمري لله*
*وقالت بصوت أشبه للهمس: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وترفع إيدها للسماء: يااارب إذا السالفه شر ليي إبعدها عني ولا تكتبها ليي*
*وإذا السالفه خير ومافيها أي مضره يارب أسترها معي*
*وعلطووول فتحت المسنجر بخوف وتوتر ومن حظها شافته أون لاين**وعبدالله من شاف تسجيل دخول* *(فرجــك يارب العالميــن)**علطوووول طلبها وهو متلهف عليها ومشتاق يسولف معاها..**·$1* *انشغالي في·$4 \\ غرامك \\·$1**لحظه انطرها وابيها ·$4,,·$1 لو·$4 [ تفتش ] ·$1في ضلوعي تلقى نفسك·$4 انت·$1 فيها : مرحبااااااااااااااا**(فرجــك يارب العالميــن) : اهلين**·$1* *انشغالي في·$4 \\ غرامك \\·$1**لحظه انطرها وابيها ·$4,,·$1 لو·$4 [ تفتش ] ·$1في ضلوعي تلقى نفسك·$4 انت·$1 فيها : هلااا ومرحبا كيفش شوقوووه وينش أنتي حرام عليش من زمااااااااان ماشوفش أون لاين**(فرجــك يارب العالميــن) : سوري بس كانت عندي ظروف عائليه منعتني**·$1* *انشغالي في·$4 \\ غرامك \\·$1**لحظه انطرها وابيها ·$4,,·$1 لو·$4 [ تفتش ] ·$1في ضلوعي تلقى نفسك·$4 انت·$1 فيها : أهااا يلااا أهم شئ شفتك الحين وتطمنت عليش**(فرجــك يارب العالميــن): تسلم**وظلوا يتكلموا بأشياء كثيره وعبدالله فتح ليها قلبه وصار يسولف عن حياته الخاصه**....................*

----------


## المحرومه

*....................**في غرفة زهره...**زهره اللي دقت على فاطمه صاحبتها**فاطمه بفرحه: هلااااااااااااااااا وغلااااااااااااااا**زهره ببتسامه: أهلييييين يالدبه شحالش**فاطمه ورافعه حاجب: يمبى لش تلبسي نظاره على هالحساب**زهره وفيها الضحكه: حق ويش أني نظري فُـل 6 على 6 خخخخخخ**فاطمه: حق ويش هاااا, عجل تقولي ليي دبه اللي يشوفني فييييل ما أطلع من الباب زيش**هني زهره ماقدرت تمسك نفسها وضحكت بصوت عالي:ههههههههههههههههههههه**فاطمه وعن قولت عصبت: وش عندش أخلصي لويش متصله؟؟!**زهره وتتمصلح: احم أقول فطوم**فاطمه: هااا قولي**زهره وعدلت صوتها: ويش رأيش نروح أني وأنتي ورينادوه بكرة المارينا مول, من زمااااااااااان ماطلعنا جميع وتعرفي يعني بكره ماعندنا مدارس**فاطمه بستنكار: وإنشالله من اللي بيودينا وبيقعد معانا؟؟**زهره: ماعليش من ذا الشئ باخلي علوه أخوي**هني فاطمه من سمعت أسم علي تخزبقت وتغيرت ألوانها**زهره: هااا وش قلتي؟؟**فاطمه وتتلعثم في كلامها: باقول لأمي وأبوي وأرد عليش**زهره اللي حست عليها إنها مو على بعضها: ويش فيش عفرر؟**فاطمه وبالموت طلع صوتها: هاا ولا شئ بس بطني عورني فجأه مدري ويش فيه**زهره: أهاا ماتشوفي شر يلااا قومي بس وقولي لأهلش وردي**فاطمه وبعدهي على نفس الحاله: أوكي الشر مايجيش باي (وسكرررت)**فاطمه وهي طالعه من غرفتها وقاعده تكلم نفسها: ياااربي مدام علي بيوصلنا وبيقعد معانا أضمن وأتأكد مليووووووووووون بالمئه راح يصير فيني شئ من نظررراته اففففففففففففف مالي خلق أني بس ويش أسوي لآزم بروح وإلا زهروه بتدفني (وصلت لأمها بالمطبخ)**فاطمه وتقرب لأمها: أقول مامي**أم جاسم بإشمإزاز: وجــــع وشوو مامي دي بعد أحس نفسي وأنتين تقوليها ليي كأني لآبسه شورت من صواقع**هني فاطمه تدحنت من الضحك وخلاااااااااااااااااص بغت تموووووووووووووت**أم جاسم وضحكت على خفيف: تي خلاص له**فاطمه وبعدها تضحك: ههههههههههه عجبتني عجبتني ههههههههههه والله إنش ياأم جاسم عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل ههههههههههههههههههههه امووووووووووواح (وباستها بخدها)**أم جاسم: ههههههههه غربل الله بليسش يلا مناك وقولي ويش كنتي تمبي**فاطمه وعدلت من وضعيتها: إيه صح, بكره أني وزهره وريناد بنروح المارينا مول ويش رآيش؟؟**أم جاسم: يوووووووه وحق ويش تروحوا, أنتون بنات ومايصلح تروحوا بروحكم الدمام**فاطمه بنفعال: لاااااااا أماه علي أخو زهره بيروح ويانا علشان ماعندنا رجال**أم جاسم وارتاحت: إيه مدام علي بيوديكم وبيقعد وياكم روحي بس هااااا لاتتأخري, إيه هداني قلت لش, والله لو ماعرف إن علي ولد خلوق ومأدب وولد أجاويد إن كان ماخليتش تروحي أصلاً**فاطمه وتخصرت معارضه للكلام اللي سمعته: لاااا والله يعني مافيه ثقه أبد**أم جاسم: هدويش فاطمه الثقه موجوده بس أنتون بنات وإذا صار ليكم شئ لا سمح الله وأنتون بروحكم وماعندكم أحد ويش بتسوو حزتها؟؟؟**فاطمه ومبوزه: أنزين خلاص فهمنا, إيدش على ألف ريال**أم جاسم: صواقع لويش ألف؟؟ وبعدين وين بطاقتش الصراف؟؟ لويش ماتستخدميها؟؟**فاطمه: اوووه أماه مابي أخرج فلوسي باخليهم وقت الحاجه, يلا يلا إيدش إيدش**أم جاسم: دكو بوكي بالصاله تحت التلفزيون, أخذي الألف مو أكثر فاهمه**فاطمه وقامت تتنطط فرحانه: الااااااااااااااااااااااي ونااااسه**وعلطووول تحركت عشان تطلع من المطبخ وهي طبعاً تسرع فصقعت بجسم حسن**حسن وتنرفز: وجـــــــع ماتشـــــوفي**فاطمه ورافعه حاجب: أمبلى أشوف بس متعمده, (وغيرت نبرت صوتها) يعني بالله عليك لو شفتك بصقعك؟؟ أقلها بخاف على نفسي من الصقعه**حسن ومتخصر: لااااا والله, أحلفي بس أقووووووول أقلبي وجهش.**وراحت عنه فاطمه وهي بعدهي تتنطط ومستانسه حدددها وركبت فوق وعلطول على غرفة اختها تحمصها إنها بتروح وهي لأ, فدخلت عليها الغرفه حتى وماستأذنت وساره من شافتها علطول تفاجئت وتغيرت ملامحها**فاطمه مستغربه من حالت أختها: سارووه وش فيش؟؟**(ساره كانت تكلم محمد وهي تصيح ولما شافت أختها داخله فجأه تخزبقت حدها وسكرت الخط)**ساره وتمسح دموعها: لا مافيني شئ أبد**فاطمه وجلست بجنبها: أفااا خيوه تغبي عني (وتأشر على نفسها بصبعها)**ساره: لا شدعوه بس متشابقه ويه صاحبتي أحلاموه**فاطمه ببتسامه: طيب حاولي أنش تتفاهمي وياها مو تقعدي تصيحي, لإن الصياح عمره لا يقدم ولا يأخر**ساره ومنزله عيونها: إنشالله**هني طلعت فاطمه من الغرفه وقلبها مقبوض على أختها ماتدري ليش حاسه إن ساره فيها شئ أكبر من سالفت صاحبتها**........**ساره قعدت تصيح وذابحه حالها صياح, أتصل فيها محمد مره ومرتين وثلاث بس ماردت عليه وبالنهايه بعد ما حرق محمد جوالها إتصالات ردت وهي ساكته وصوت شهقاتها الكفيله اللي تعبر عن حالتها..**محمد بترجي: ساره أنا فاهم موقفك ومقدر بس وربي ما بإيدي شئ أسويه**ساره ساكته ومغمضه عيونها بقوه ودموعها تنزل مثل الأمطار**محمد بترجي أكبر: تكلمي تكفي لا تحسسيني بالذنب أكثر والله مانا ناقص, اللي فيني مكفيني, والله أحس قلبي راح يوقف**ساره وانفجرت أخيراً: وش تمباني أســـوي لك مثلاً؟؟**تمباني أكون شاهد على زواجـــــــــــــك!!!**محمد بحزن: سارونه حياتي, أنتي تدري أن هذا الزواج رافضنه ومستحيل يتم, لاتخافي وربي ما أسويها دامي لسه أتنفس هووواش, راح أرفض وبتم أرفضه لأخر يوم بعمري, بس إنتي وقفي معااااي لاتصيري ضدي عاد, كفاية أمي وأبوي يمبو إلا غصب يخطبوا ليي الزفته بنت خالتي وأنا اللي ما أشتهي  حتى أناظر بوجهها, بليييييييز ساروووووه وقفي ويايي وأوعدش ما أتخلى عنش أبد**ساره بعصبيه: أبي أفهم شئ واحد بس!!!**كيـــــــــــف يزوجوووووك بنت خالتك وأنت ماتشتغل ولسه تدرس واساساً ماكونت نفسك لسه؟؟**كيــــف فهمني كيـــف وغصب بعد ياليت جت من نفسك؟؟ (وزادت من صياحها)**محمد: حبيبي هم يبمبوا بس يحجزوها ليي وإن رجعت السعوديه نتزوج والشغل مضمون في شركة أبوي, بس هذااااا مستحييييييييييييل يصير لو على جثتي, وهذا وعد مني لش يابعد عمرررري أنتي**(ساره أرتاحت شوي من كلام محمد ليها بس بعد يبقى شوية خوف وألم)**ساره وتمسح دموعها المتساقطه: طيب خلاص أني باخليك ألحين, أحس بتعب**محمد بكل حب: عمرررري تكفي مابيش تحطي في بالش إني ماراح أكون لش صدقيني النصيب انشالله بيكون معاش, بتمسك فيش لو ويش يصير أنا مالي غنى عنش, إنتي كل شئ بالنسبه لي, إنتي هووووواي اللي أتنفسه, بالله عليش أنا كيف أعيش بدوون هوووواي؟؟**ساره وأرتسمت إبتسامه خفيفه على محياها: ربي لايحرمني منك**محمد بفرحه: ولا مننننننننننك ياقلبي أحبببببببببببببببببش**ساره وملامحها أختفت من الحيا: وأني بعد <<كأنها تهمس**محمد بخبث: أنتي وشوو؟!!**ساره وضاعت بين ملابسها من كثر ماهي مستحيه: أحبك**محمد وفرحاان حيييييل: أياااويليييييييي**( وصارو يسولفوا إلين ما أرتاحت قلوبهم ورجعوا مثل قبل)**................................................**طلعت الشمس وأعلنت للملئ بدء يوم جديد**(بعد مرور ساعتين بالضبط)**علي كان نايم على السرير, رن المنبه علطوول أوتعى**على يتحرطم وهو يتمغط: أففففففف يعني لآزم اليوم شغل, مايصير أخذ ليي إجازه أسبوع على الأقل**قام ودخل الحمام (والجميع بكرامه) بعد ما أخذ له ملابس داخليه, أخذ شاور سريع وطلع وعلطول لبس ثوبه ومشط شعره ولبس شماغه ورش له من عطره العود, بعدها لبس ساعته وأخذ نظارته الشمسيه ومفاتيح سيارته وطلع من الغرفه <<كان شكله رهييييييييب بالثوب والشماغ رزه والنظاره بعد طلعته قمه في الجماال**قرب من غرفة زهره وفتح الباب لقاها نايمه طبعاً عشان اليوم الخميس فما في مدارس**بعدها راح لغرفة ايمان كان بيفتحها بس تردد وغير طريقه ونزل الدرج, حس إن البيت فاضي من دون أبوه وأمه, تذكر أيام ما كان بالثانويه يصحى من النوم ويلاقي أمه تجهز لهم الفطور وأبوه قاعد بالصاله يقرأ جريده اليوم ومندمج وإذا جلس معاه يقعدو يسولفوا ويضحكوا وكأن أخو يتكلم مع أخوه, ما كانت بينهم حواجز أبد, تذكر دعوات أمه له بالتوفيق أول مايطلع من البيت وحس أن صوتها لسه يرن في أذونه وكأنه يسمعه الحين ماهو من سنيييين**كانوا مو مقصرين معاهم أبد بس حكم القدر وكتبت رب العالمين أن أختارهم أثنينهم بيوم واحد لما صار عليهم الحادث...**(تنهد تنهيده طويله وبعدها أبتسم أبتسامه بارده وهو يمرر عيونه على أركان البيت اللي صار فيه ذكرى أبوه وأمه وطلع)*
*..................................................  ......*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  ......*



*في بيت أم مازن*


*وبالتحديد غرفة مازن*


*كان نااايم ويشاخر نوووم أتصل عليه صاحبه خالد أكثر من مره بس مازن يعطيه بزي عشان يبي يكمل نومه*


*مازن وفول على الأخر: يلعن أبووووه هالحيوان مايخلي أحد يرتاااااااااااااااااااااح (ورفعه)*


*مازن بعصبيه: نعم خييييييييييييير يابو الشباب وش اللي صاير ترررررررررررراك أزعجتني صحيح حمار ماتفهم شوف الساعه كم عندك؟*


*خالد بلا مبالاه: مزووون ووجعه قوووووووم أمباك في شغله ضروريه*


*مازن ويتأفف: يالله صبااااح خيييير, أخلص وش عندك مانا ناقص تفاهاتك*


*وش عندك أخلص*


*خالد: مزووون قوم تعال لي المقهى وبعدين أعلمك يلااا ضروري*


*مازن ويتثاوب: أبوووك يالكلب مانمت عدددل بس يلااا أبجي وبشوووف وش عندك, والله إن طلعت السالفه سخيفه لألعن خييييرك وأكسر عظامتك بالدب*


*خالد: يلا أنا في المقهى بلا كثرت كلام*


*مازن ورافع حاجب: نااايبه تصقعك حتى الصباح تروح المقهى صحيح فاااااضي, أدانا جاااي يلا أقلب وجهك (وسكره في وجهه)*


*..................................................  ..................*



*في الطريق*


*كانوا ثلاث بنات يمشون وباين عليهم متجهين لسوبرماركت لإن في نهاية الطريق موجود, وهم ماشين مَر عليهم مازن وطبعاً ماخلاهم في حالهم*


*مازن ومد رأسه بره النافذه: أقوووول يالحلوين إذا محتاجين أوصلكم مكان مني مناك ترى أنا بالخدمة لايردكم شئ (وغمز ليهم)*


*البنات ساكتين وباين عليهم الخوف لإن خطواتهم كانت سريعه*


*مما خلى مازن يتمادى وسوى حركه خلى البنات يصرخون من قمة رأسهم: هو إنه طلع يده وضربهم من ورى بمنطقه حساسه وخلاهم مثل المصدومين بحركته*


*بس في بنت منهم قامت تسب وتلعن فيه وهو يضحك ويضحك بهستريه ولا جاب خبرهم ولا خاف ربه ولاحتى خاف على سمعته من الناس...*


*رمى عليهم الرقم بعد ماشبع ضحك ومشى بسيارته وفحطططططططط على أكبر المكان وغبر العالم*



*في المقهى:*


*مازن ويقعد جنب خالد: هاااااااااااي*


*خالد بشمإزاز: ياكرهك وأنت تقول هاااي أحسك نفيه <<نفيه = بنت دلوعه*


*مازن: أقوول أبو الشباب بلا هدره فاضيه وقول وش عندك من صباح الله خير؟؟*


*خالد بعبط: توقع!!*


*مازن وعصب على تفاهته: تفضل , ياشين الغباوه والتفاهه أقوووول أخلص وقوووول بلا توقع بلا هم*


*خالد ورفع حاجب: أنزييييييييييين عاد, أصلاً أنا الغلطان اللي جايبنك وأمبى أسولف معاك وأقولك الخبرية*


*مازن بتأفف: لحووووووول وش فيك أنت اليوم بالع راديو, أخلص وقووووول تراك غثيتني*


*خالد: أنزييييييين عاد, أبوي وأمي وافقوا أروح معاااك الكويت*


*مازن: لااااااااا لاتقول, من جدك, الماما والبابا وافقوا ياخي من قدك*


*خالد ورفع حاجب: ولو إني أشم ريحة طنازه بس يلااا ماعليه مقبوله*


*مازن ومعصب حددده: ألحين أنت مقومني من صباحة الله خير ومخليني أجي المقهى على ((ويقلد صوته)) أبوي وأمي وافقوا أروح معاااك الكويت*


*((ورجع على صوته)) صحيح حمااااار ومتنك يعني بالله عليك مافي أختراع أسمه جوااال تقولي فيه على بشارتك؟؟*


*خالد: ياخي فرصة أشوفك ونقعد نسولف, فيهااا شئ يعني؟؟*


*مازن: أنطم واللي يرحم والديك بس, وأطلب لي قهوة تعدل فيها مزااااجي, مافطرررت والسبب أنت ياالحماااار*


*خالد: ولايهمك يالخوي أحلى قهوة راح تجيك*


*...............................*



*مر الوقت بسرعه وجئ الظهر الساعه (وحده)*


*ايمان كانت لسه نايمه بغرفتها*


*أما زهره قعدت من النوم وتمسحت وصلت وبعدها سبحت ولما خلصت نزلت الصاله*


*تفاجئت إن الصاله مافيها احد والانوار مطفيه*


*زهره ومتفاجئه: غريبه!! العاده ايمان هالحزه تسوي الغذى*


*(راحت للمطبخ ونفس الشئ مالقت أحد)*


*زهره واتجهت للدرج وفيها خوف: وينهي ايمانوه مو من عوايدها, العادة أشوفها في المطبخ أو في الصاله تريح, شكلها الخبله راحت عليها نومه*


*(وصلت زهره لغرفة ايمان أول شئ دقت الباب ولما ماشافت رد دخلت علطول ولقت الانوار مطفيه والمكيف باااارد يشتغل وايمان نااايمه بسابع نومه)*


*زهره وقربت على سرير ايمان وشالت البطانيه عنها: أمووون وش فيش لهالحزه نايمه؟؟*


*أوتعت ايمان على حس زهره وقالت بصوت مبحوح: الساعه كم؟*


*زهره: اتوقع دخلت على 2 إلا ربع*


*ايمان وتحط ايدها على جبينها: اففففففف نمت واجد انزين الحين اني قايمه اسوي الغذى*


*(وتوها حاطه رجولها على الارض وواقفه إلا وتطيح على السرير من جديد وكأنها ماتوازنت من التعب)*


*زهره بخوووف فضيع: اسم الله عليش ويش فييييش خيوه*


*ايمان بتعب: تعبانه شوي ااخ احس رأسي داير*


*زهره وتبطحها على السرير من جديد: نامي وارتاحي والغذى يتدبر ماعليش*


*ايمان: علي الحين بيجي من العمل مافي غذى حراااام خليني اقوم اسوي على الأقل شئ خفيف*


*زهره: ماعليش من علي قلت لش أني باسوي له شئ ياكله بس أنتي أرتاحي*


*ابتسمت ايمان ابتسامه باهته وبعدها غمضت عيونها من التعب*


*......................*


*في بيت أبو جاسم الكل كان قاعد بالصاله ماعدا أم جاسم اللي كانت تحط ليهم الغذى مع الشغاله وتجهز السفره وجاسم اللي جاه أتصال وطلع بره يكلم*



*فاطمه اللي كانت قاعده جنب أبوها: أقول أبويي*


*أبوجاسم: هلااا*


*فاطمه بتردد: بغيت أستأذنك الليله بروح مع ريناد وزهره المول بالدمام*


*أبوجاسم بستنكار: بروحكم!!!*


*فاطمه: لاااااااا أبويي معانا بيكون أخو زهره (علي) وأني طبعاً أستأذنت من امي وماخالفت*


*أبوجاسم ببتسامه: عجل توكلوا على الله وانتبهوا لنفسكم*


*فاطمه وتبوس جبين ابوها بكل حب: مشكووووووووور يالغالي*


*ساره: اييييييييه مسوى العياره*


*فاطمه تجاهلت كلام ساره وظلت ساكته هي ماتمبى تطول لسانها وابوها يغير رأيه عن الروحه ففظلت السكوت*


*ساره وتعاندها: أقول فطووووم وش رأيش تأخذيني وياكم؟؟*


*حسن ويتدخل بالموضوع: سارووووه من صجش بتروحي مع هذولا, ترى يفشلوا الواحد, مادري كيف أخو صاحبتها بيتحملهم*


*فاطمه ورافعه حاجب من قهرهااا: لاتكفـى طوال الوقت ساكت ومنطم ويوم تكلمت بصراحه أبدعت, وأنتي هي سارووووه أخذي بنصيحة هالدلخ حسنوه ولاتجي أوكي, سلاااااااااام (ورفعت ليهم إيدها ومشت رايحه المطبخ)*


*أبوجاسم: حسن, ساره جوزو عن أختكم*


*ساره وحسن: انشالله*

*........................*

----------


## المحرومه

*........................*

*جئ علي من العمل ودخل البيت ... كان هدوووء حده مافي لاصوت ايمان ولاصوت زهره*

*أستغرب علي من اللي قاعد يشوفه وراح قعد على الكنب من التعب وبصوت عااااالي نادى على ايمان*

*زهره من سمعت صوته علطووول نزلت له وهي متخصره: هااااااااااااا ويش فيك تصارخ حشااااا كله بيت صغير يبان الصوت حتى لو كحيت لويش الحين قاعد تصارخ بقوه*

*علي ورافع حاجب: أفااااااا ويش فيها أخيتي الحلوووه مزاجها مش ولابد*

*زهره بحزن: ايمانوه تعبانه*

*علي وخااااااف حده: ايماااااااااان!!! وش فيها؟؟*

*وقالت زهره لعلي اللي صار معاها*

*علي بخوف أكثر: طيب روحي ليها ولبسيها عباتها وانا بروح السياره عشان نوديها المستشفى*

*زهره وحزينه على أختها: قلت ليها جه ماقلت ماهي راضيه قالت إن مرضها نفسي مو جسدي*

*علي وتفاجئ: نفسسسسسسسي!!!*

*زهره ودمعت: ايه لو شوفها علوه مررره تعبانه وكاسره خاطري لو نجيب شغاله إيجار تساعدها أحسن, أعتقد ماراح تكلفنا شئ*

*علي: خلاااااص أوكي بس أهم شئ راحت ايمان وان كانت غاليه راح اضغط على نفسي, انا الحين راكب ليها (وقام وطيرااااان على غرفة ايمان)*

*علي ودق الباب ودخل ومعاه زهره*

*علي ببتسامه: يقولوا الحلوو تعبان عسى ماشر*

*ايمان من شافت علي عدلت من نومتها وصارت قاعده على السرير وابتسمت له رغم تعبها*

*علي بكل حنيه وجلس جنبها: وش فيش خيوه وش اللي متعبنش؟؟*

*بدت ايمان تتغبن ومن كثر ماهي منهاره وتعبانه ضمت علي وقامت تصيح بدموع حاااااااره وبشهقات*

*زهره يوم شافت الوضع جذي ماقدرت تتحمل وعلطول طلعت بره الغرفه ودموعها كفيله تعبر عن ألمها على أختها ايمان*

*.....*

*ايمان كانت حاضنه أخوها بالقووووووووه حتى أن علي حس بشعورها بالحزن وبالتعب وبالقهر لإن يبااااااان عليها من طريقة صياحهاااا*

*علي بهدوء وبكل حنية العالم: أمونه حياتي وش فيش!!*

*وش اللي مضايقنش؟؟ أنا علوووي أخوش اللي يخاف عليش, اللي يحبش, أفتحي قلبش غناتي ليي وتأكدي راح أساعدش بكل مافيني*

*لكن ايمان كانت لسه تصيح وكاتمه كل شئ بقلبها*

*هني علي قام يمسح على شعرها بحناااااااان وشوي شوي بدء صياحها يخف ماعدا الشهقات اللي تطلع*

*حست بررررراحه فضيعه لقرب أخوها ولحضنه وشوي بعدت عنه وهي تمسح دموعها المُره*

*علي وباين عليه إنه مره متأثر: خيوووه غناتي وش اللي متعبنش قوووولي؟*

*ايمان بصوت مبحوح وفيه شوية شهقات خفيفه: تذكرت أمي وأبوي, تذكرت موتهم, تذكرت ذكرياتنا معاهم, تذكرت ايام ماكنت بالثانوي من اربع سنين لما كنت بثالث كنت أكرررف وأكرررف عشان بس أجيب نسبه فووووق أرفع بها رأس أبوي وأمي وأخليهم يفتخروووون فيني, تذكر لما وصلني خبر موتهم وأنا كنت بالاختبارات النهائيه تذكر كيف كانت صدمتي, تذكر كيف إنهياري لحظتها, كنت رافضه أروح المدرسه بس أنت حنيت عليي وصرت واقف بجنبي لين ماقنعتني أكمل وفعلاً كملت بختبارات الحاملين وأنا قمه من أحزاني وللأسف نسبتي طااااحت بالقاع, تذكر علي وعد أمي وأبوي لي وهم يقولوا لي أن جبت نسبه حلوه راح يخلوني أدرس بأمريكا تذكر!!!*

*تذكر كييييييييف كنا وكيييييييييييف صرنا*

*آآآآآآآخ على هذي الأيام صارت كلها ذكرى مُره, ماني قادره لحد ألحين أستوعب أني فقدتهم وإلى الأبد, فقدت شخصييييين بيوم واحد, فقدت روووحي بفقدي ليهم, ماني قادره أصدق أني لحد الحين عايشه بلاهم, هم روحي وهم قلبي وهم هوووواي اللي اتنفسه, من عقب فقدهم أنا ولا شئئئئئ ولاشئئئئ ولاشئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ (وزاد صياحها أكثر من المره الاولى وعيونها تورمت من كثر الصياح وصارت حمرا)*

*علي ماهو مصدق الكلام اللي سمعه من اخته, توقع إنها نست أو بالأحرى شالت الذكريات الأليمه من بالها بس في هذي اللحظه أكتشف إنها لسه تذكرهم ولسه في بالها ذكرياتهم, كانت تبين إنها شامخه ومافي شئ يهزها بس أتضح العكس إنها ضعيفه مهما كابرت وبينت قوتها*

*ايمان اللي عاشت حياتها مع امي وابوي وحالتها جذي هذا كيف زهره اللي فقدتهم وهي بعز أحتياجها ليهم وهي اللي كانت بسادس ابتدائي؟؟*

*محتااااااااااجه حنانهم أكثثثثر منا!!*

*وبهاللحظه ضم ايمان بكل حب وحسسها بالحنان والأمان*

*تكلم معاها وشاركته هي بالكلام إلين ماهدئت وبدت تتناسى ذكرياتها المؤلمه مع أعز ماتملكه أمه وأبوها...*

*باس خدها وتركها بعد ماوعدته إنها ماعاد تهمل نفسها وراح تكون قويه مثل ما كان يشوفها*

*راح غرفته ومن تعبه وأرهاقه ناااااااااااااااام حتى بثوبه...*


*.............................*

*في بيت أم مازن..*

*كانت ريناد كالعاده تشاهد تلفزيون وأمها وياها قاعده وكلحين وماتقول ليها غيري هالقناه وغيري هالبرنامج وهالمسلسل <ريناد إذا ماتشاهد تحس حياتها ناقصه خخخ*

*(كانت حاطه برنامج"مع جويل احلى" في ام بي سي )*

*ريناد قاعده وتتحرطم: أماااااااااااه شوفي وش صاااار سووها تهبببببببل الله يأخذها الحماره على هذا جماااااااال, قبل كانت تيييس والحين طاؤوس, يارررربي شوفي امااااااااااه كييييييييييف!!*

*أم مازن ومعصبه: ويش فيش انتين هذا كله جمال مزيف بلا هبااال عليي هذا كله اصباغ وحاله وصاقعه جه تفكري ويش!!*

*ريناد ورفعة حاجب: اماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وش فيش في هذا الزمن مافي حاجه اسمها جمااال طبيعي, على قولتش كله مزيف الحين, اصباغ شعر وميك آب وعمليات تجميل, هذي هي الموضه*

*أم مازن بقرف: واللي يرحم والديش سكتي بس, ترى حلاة البنت تكون على طبيعتها بلا مكياج بلا اصباغ وصواقع, بهالزمن وين هيفاء ووين مادري وش اسمها هذي ايه صح نانسي ركضضضضضضضضه وراها وييييييع شباب أخر زمن اللي يركضون ورى عمليات التجميل اللي ماوراه الا الامراض*

*سكتت ريناد عن امها وغيرت القناة وصارت على اغنية نانسي عجرم اخاصمك آه*

*ريناد وتضحك وتناظر امها بنص عين: أتحداااااااش اماااااااااه ماسويتي لأبويي الله يرحمه زي نانسي عجرم في هذي الاغنيه بليلة الدخله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه (وتسدحت ضحك)*

*أم مازن من سمعت كلام ريناد عصبببببت بقوووه: أيا قليلة الحيااااااا والأدب يا باصقققققققه ياللي ماعرفت اربيش, حررررريقه تحرقش حراااااااااق يالخايسه, هذا كلام تقوليه لأمش يالنحسه ياللي ماتستحي على وجهش, صحيح إني ماعرفت اربيش ويمبى لش تربيه من أول وجديد, صحيح اللي قال ان بنات هالزمن لا تربيه ولا أدب قووووووووووومي آهو عن وجهي لا اقوم لش واحط ايدي عليش ترى قسما بالله مابرحمش يلاااااااااااااااااااااااا على غرفتش ولعنة الله عليش*

*ريناد استغربت هالإندفااااع اللي ابد ماتوقعته لإنها ماكانت تقصد إلا بالمزح*

*علطووووووول قامت وركبت غرفتها خوفاً من العقااااب <خخخخخخخخ*


*الساعه 7 بالليل..*

*زهره كانت بغرفتها تلبس عشانها مواعده فاطمه وريناد يروحوا المول*

*خلصت لبس وتمشطت ورشت ليها عطر خفيف وبسرررررعه طلعت من غرفتها وراحت لغرفة علي دقت الباب ودخلت*

*علي كان قاعد على كرسي المكتب ومرتخي وحاط ايده ثنتينهم حول رقبته ومغمض عيونه وكأنه قاعد يفكر*

*قعدت زهره على المكتب وقالت: علوي ويش فيك؟*

*علي وفتح عيونه: مافيي شئ بس حاب اقعد مع نفسي شوي!*

*زهره وتحك رأسها: كأنها ضربه عشان اطلع!!*

*ابتسم علي ابتسامه عريضه وعدل من قعدته وقرب الكرسي وصار هو وزهره فيس تو فيس: مشكلة اللي ماعندهم ثقه في نفسهم ومايعرفوا معزتهم عندي!*

*زهره: ههههههههههه ياقلبي علاوي , ادري عنك تحبني ولو أطلب رووووووووحك ترخصها عشاني*

*علي ورفع حاجب: من قااال؟!*

*أصلاً رووووحي غاليه كيف اعطيش اياها وأنا كيف اعيش مع وجهش!!*

*زهره بزعل: افااااااااااااااا طلع الأخ يخاااف على عمره!*

*علي: اكيييييييد هو الانسان بيعيش مره وحده مو أكثر من مره*

*أموت وافقد الدنيا وانتين تستمتعي فيها لاااا والله ماسويتها*

*زهره وطنقرت: اممممممممم اوكي انا رايحه (وقامت متوجهه لباب الغرفه)*

*علي ومسكها: ههههههههههههههههه اقولش ماعندش ثقه في نفسش, الحين انتين مع وجهش ماتعرفي قدرش عندي يالسباااال, أكيد يرخص لش كل غالي انتين وامون انا من ليي غيركم بهالدنيا انتو اللي باقيين ليي*

*زهره وابتسمت: ياقلبييييييييييي علوه والله اني أحبك*

*علي ورفع كلر قميصه: أحم أحم هههههههههههههههههه*

*زهره: ههههههه سبااااااال, (وبعد نظرات متبادله) اقول علوي متى بنروح المول؟!*

*علي: اوووووووه صح انا نسيت سالفة المول, خلااااص روحي اجهزي واتصلي لصديقاتش وخبريهم*

*زهره بفرررررررحه: طيرااااااااااان*

*راح علي لغرفة ايمان وسألها كان بتروح وياهم بس هي قالت ان نور صاحبتها بتجيها وهو طلع بعد ماتطمن عليها*

*...........................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*...........................................*


*علي كان ينتظر زهره في السياره وحاطه اغنية الجسمي (حلو على قلبي هواكم)*


*جت زهره وركبت السياره ومشوا بعدها متجهين لبيت فاطمه*


*علي: زهوره يلا اتصلي على فاطمه وقولي ليها تجهز ادحنا وصلنا*


*زهره: اوكي (واخذت جوالها واتصلت عليها) الووووووووووووو يلا فطيموه ادحنا وصلنا عند باب بيتكم اطلعي يلاااا*


*علي بحركت نذاله رفع على صوت الاغنيه وكأنه يقول لها اسمعي <<آبو الحركات*


*زهره وعصبت: علوووه نزل على الصوت ماسمع وش فيك انت استخفيييت!!*


*فاطمه وش اوصف ليكم عن حالها حمّر وجهها: انزين يلا جايه (وسكرته)*


*زهره ودارت لأخوها متنرفزه:وبعدييييين وياك انت!! نززل الصوووووت فضحتنا*


*علي طنشها وصار يرقص على الاغنيه من فرحته انه بيشوف فطوم وصار يسوي ليها حركات وهي تضحك بسطحيه وتتحمد ربها على نعمة العقل*


*فاطمه وركبت السياره: السلااااام <<كانت منحرجه*


*زهره وعلي: وعليكم السلام*


*نزلت فاطمه رأسها من كثر ماهي متخزبقه ولا عارفه وش تسوي*


*زهره وتدور ورى: هااااي وش اخبارش حجيه*


*فاطمه ببتسامه: تمااااام وانتي اخبارش؟*


*زهره: تمااام تمااام*


*طبعاً علي يناظر المرآيا وذاااااااااب على ابتسامتها*


*(وبعد 10 دقايق وصلوا بيت ريناد وزهره اتصلت عليها عشان تطلع)*


*ريناد كانت تشابق مع امها في هاللحظه*


*ريناد ومفوحه: امااااااااااااه أرجوش.. أترجاااااااش.. بليييييييييز.. اتوسل لش خليني اروووووح <<جميع انواع الترجي هههههههههه*


*أم مازن ومعصبه على بنتها: لأ يعني لأ عشااااااان هالمره تحاسبي على كلامش ياقليلة الحياااااااا*


*ريناد وماسكه إيد أمها: توووووووووبه أعيدها والله توووبه صدقيني ما أعيدها من جديد بس خليني أروووووح عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد*


*(ويرن جوال ريناد للمره الثانيه)*


*ريناد وفيها صيحه: هاااااااااااا*


*زهره ورافعه حاجب: وعمى انشالله وش هالاخلاااااق الزفت, المهم يلا اخلصي ادحنا بره نحارسش تطلعي سندريلا ريناد*


*ريناد بعجله: انزيييييييين دقايق (وسكرته)*


*ودارت لأمها ودموعها نزلت من القهر: اماااااااااااااااه ارجووووش خليني اروووح ماراح اعيدها صدقيني, اعترف إني غلطت وامباش تسامحيني واللي يرحم والديش سامحينيييييييي*


*ام مازن كسرت خاطرها بنتها الوحيده وقررت تخليها تروح: ذلفي روووحي بس ياويلش يارينادوه ان عدتي قلالة حيااااش من جديد لأقطع لسانش فااهمه*


*ريناد من سمعت موافقة امها باستهاااا بالقوه وطلعت طيرااااااان للسياره*


*في الطريق.....*


*زهره وتناظر ريناد بنظرات: حق ويش نفسش خايسه يوم أكلمش هااااا!!!!*


*ريناد: سكتوا سالفه طويله في الموول باقولها ليكم*


*وظلوا ثلاثتهم يسولفوا ويهدرو*


*أما علي فـ بين الوقت والثاني يسرق النظرات ويشبع عيونه بشوفت فاطمه حبيبته*


*...............................*


*في بيت علي....*


*كانت ايمان تجهز عشان صديقتها بتجيها بعد شوي*


*ورن جوالها بهالحظه*


*ايمان: هلااااا*


*نور: وغلااااا*


*ايمان: هههههههه شخبارش*


*نور: تماااام أخبارش انتي وش مسويه*


*ايمان: تمااااااااام ياغناتي عال العال*


*نور ومتفشله: أقول امونه شكلي ماراح اقدر اجيش, يمكن اخليها وقت ثاني لان ماعندي أحد يجيبني, والله اني متفشله منش بعد ماوعدتش*


*ايمان وتضايقت: افاااا هذا وانا متجهزه ومجهزه كل شي عن حساب بشوفش مااااااااااني*


*نور وتضايقت هي الثانيه:شسوي حبوبه, أبوي غافي نايم واخواني طالعين وخطيبي ويه اصدقائه, خليها وقت ثاني عفيه امووونه لاتضايقي مني*


*ايمان: والله يالكريهه وحشتينييييييييييييي*


*نور: وربي انتي اكثر واحشتني بس الظروف جت كذا*


*ايمان: خلاص هالمررره بس سماااح*


*(وظلوا يسولفوا على الجوال)*


*واخيرا انتبهت ان عمها حااااااارق جوالها اتصالات وهي على الانتظار وعلطول سكرت وقلبها يدق خوووف*


*ايمان وبلعت ريقها: الووو*


*أبو أحمد (صالح) بصريخ وعصبيه: انتي قاااااااعده تكلمي من صار لش ساااااعه ولاطعتني على الخط هاااااااااااااااااه*


*ايمان وضاقت بها الدنيا: اكلم صاحبتي نور عشان اهي كانت...........*


*أبو أحمد وقاطعها: لااااااااااااا حلفي على بالش باصدددددددق*


*ايمان تجمعت الدموع في عيونها: والله العظيييييييم اكلم نور صاحبتي واقسم بالله*


*أبو أحمد ومعصصب: مو الحين حسابش حسابش بعديييين ياحلوه, المهم جهزي لجدتش غرفه تحت لان بكره هي عندكم فاهمممممه, انا اتصلت في أخوش بس لقيت جهازه مغلق ومن حسن حظي دقيت عليش عشان اعرفش على حقيقتش يالكلبه (وسكره)*

*.......................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*.......................................* 

*مازن كان يدوور في الشوارع بلا هدف فخطر على باله يتصل على ساره وفعلاً أخذ جواله وأتصل عليها....* 

*من جهه ثانيه...* 

*كانت ساره جالسه على المسنجر مع صاحباتها وبنت عمتها هنادي* 

*رن جوالها وأخذته وتفاجئت إنه رقم غريب لان نااااادراً ان فيه رقم غريب يدق عليها* 

*ساره وتفكر وعاقده حواجبها: هذا الرقم اني كأن مار عليي, اييييييييييه صح هذا اللي اتصل عليي قبل فتره واني كنت اسبح اييييه خلني ارد اشوف من!!!* 

*(ورفعته)* 

*ساره: الوو* 

*مازن من سمع صوتها واااااو طار من الوناسه: هلاااا والله* 

*ساره وعقدت حواجبها: نعم بغيت شي اخوي!!!* 

*مازن: بغيييت ساره (وبخبث) مو انتي ساره والا انا غلطان!!* 

*ساره من سمعت اسمها نزلت عليها صدددددمه مابعدها صدددددمه وفتحت عيونها على الأخر حتى إنها بغت تموووت وقالت بكلمات مرتجفه: مـ....ن انـ.......ت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*وكيـ....ف أخـ...ذت رقمـ...ي؟؟؟* 

*مازن ببتسامه خبيثه: شوي شوي هّدي ياغناتي تررى مايسوى ان انقطع لش عرق هههههههه* 

*ساره بعصبيه: صحيح سسسسسسسسسسخيف ووقح بعد, اخلص وش تمبى؟؟* 

*مازن: انا واحد معجب, شفتش واعجبت فيش وبجمالش وبكل شي فيش (وغمز) <<كأنها تشوفه هالخبل خخخخخخخ* 

*ساره ورافعه حاجب: وين شفتني!!* 

*مازن: مايهم وين, المهم إني شفتش وأعُجبت فيش وحبيتش* 

*ساره من سمعت كلامه خافت ودموعها طاحت وعلطووول سكرت الخط بوجهه* 

*أما مازن من بعد ماسكرت الخط صار يبوس بالجوال ورايح فيها الأخ: يابعدددد قلبي يابنت خالتووو على هذا الصوت صحيح نااااعمه وكلها نعومه* 

*.......................* 

*نجي الحين للشله المشاغبه .. زهره .. فاطمه .. ريناد* 

*طبعاً وصلوا من حوالي الثلث ساعه وقعدو يدورو ويدخلوا المحلات والبضاعه اللي ماتعجبهم يحطو فيها حط ويتسمخرو عليهاا ويقوم الضحك* 

*فاطمه: هههههههههههههه شوفوا دي البلوزه تقولوا حق جزر هاواي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*زهره: هههههههههههههههههه أي خلنا نأخذ ثلاثتنا ونطقم فيها ونزووور الجزيره ونرقص مثلهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*ريناد وميته ضحك: ههههههههههههههه ونحط هههههههههههههه فوق رأسنا فواكه بعد زي الافلام ههههههههههههههه ويلي ماني قادره هههههههههههههه فطموووه خلنا نطلع بموووووووت* 

*فاطمه: هههههههههههههههههه خلينا نشتريها بليييييييييييييييييز* 

*زهره: هههههههههههههههه روحي ويلي انتين اشتريها بروحش هههههههه* 

*(وهني جئ بياع المحل لعندهم وصار يناظرهم)* 

*ريناد وبلعت ضحكتها: يمي شوفوا ذا يطالعنا خلنا نطلع ههههههه* 

*وطلعوا ثلاثتهم وهم متسدحين ضحك* 

*ريناد: لعنته حس لينا ثقيل الدم ههههه* 

*فاطمه: خساره ما شريناها البلوزه جان صرنا عرضه لأهل القطيف ههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*زهره: ههههههه أقول فطموه خلينا نروح السواني دكو شكله جايب بضاعه جديده* 

*ريناد وتخصرت: اشووووف اني محذوفه من القائمه هاااااااه!!!!!!!!!* 

*زهره وتناظرها بنظرات: مع وجهش أقول خلنا نمشي بلا هدره* 

*فاطمه: رينادوه صحيح فاضيييييييييه همشي بس* 

*وهي تطالع في ريناد انتبهت على نظرات وكأن تراقبها وبالفعل لما انتبهت على الشخص الموجود اتضحت عندها الصوره واتضح انه علي جالس بعيد ونظراته كلها على فاطمه شكله رايييييح فيها* 

*في هاللحظه هذي راحوا ريناد وزهره وبقت فاطمه مفهيه ورايحه عالم ثاني بنظرات علي ليها* 

*...........: أقول الحلوه سجلي عندك رقمي 05×××××××× أنتظرك اليوم تدقين اوكي ياقلبي والله انك خقيتيني من اول نظره* 

*اوتعت فاطمه من سرحانها على صوت الولد وصارت تناظره بنظرات اشمئزازيه ودورت حواليها مالقت لا زهره ولا ريناد ودب الخوف داخلها وقررت تروح المحل لانها متأكده انهم راحوا عنها وفي داخلها تسبهم ومتحلفه فيهم على انهم تركوها (ومشت)* 

*هني بس تمادى الولد أكثر وعشان ماشاف معاها أحد مسكها من ايدها وعطاها ورقه* 

*الولد: هذا رقمي الوقت اللي تكونين فيه فاضيه دقي عليّ انا استناك وصدقيني ماراح تندمين* 

*هني فاطمه صرخت: اترك ايدي يالحيوان يالكلب* 

*واخيراً انتبه علي على اللي صاير لانه كان خاقها وتحرك وراح لعندهم وهو جان جنونه وراح بكل قوووووته ومسك الولد من رقبته وسدحه في الارض وصااااااااار الضرب بينهم والناس كلها تجمعت عليهم* 

*اما فاطمه فـ من الصدمه راحت بعيد عنهم ودموعها خانتها وصار جسمها كله يرتجف من الموقف اللي صار* 

*جو السكرتيه وصاروا يباعدوهم ولا في فايده وكل ماجئ للشبقه تزيييييد اعظم والسب قااااايم والضرب يلعب* 

*الولد وينافخ من الضرب: ابتعد عني يالحقييييييييييييير* 

*علي وعصبيت العالم فيه: ما أخليييييييييييييك يالحيوان عايش عجل تتعدى على بنات خلق الله وتتطاول عليهم انا اعلمك يالخااايس* 

*الولد: ومن أنت عشان تدافع عنهااااااااااااااا!!!!!!!* 

*علي وعطاه بكس قوي على عينه: أنا خطيبهاااااااا يالكلب يالواطي* 

*هني فاطمه من سمعت كلمته خلاااص الدنيا افترت فيها وماعرفت وش تسوي غير انها تصييييييح وتشاهق* 

*السكرتيه: خلااااااااص قوم انت وياه على الإداره يلااااااااااا* 

*علي وبعده يضارب: والله ماخلي هالقذر عااااااايش* 

*وصاروا السكرتيه يهدو فيهم ويباعدوهم وهم ولاجايبين خبر* 

*زهره وريناد اخيراً افتقدو فاطمه بينهم فطلعوا يدوروها ويوم طلعوا لقوا الشباق قايم والصريخ شايل المجمع شيل والعالم متجمعه واللي فاجئهم أكثر وجود فاطمه قريب من موقع الشبقه ذابحه حالها من الصياح ومنهاره* 

*وبسرعه جنونيه راحوا لعندها ومسكوها وسألوها بصوت واااااااحد: وش صاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااير!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!* 






*أحم أحم توقعاتكم* 


*تتوقعون وش راح يصير؟!*


*وكيف بتكون حالة فاطمه بعد اللي شافته وسمعته؟!!*

*وهل راح تتحرك مشاعرها بمجرد إنها تحس بالذنب عشانها سبب في اللي صار؟؟!*

*أو راح تتحرك مشاعرها بسبب ثاني؟!!*

*وإلا ماراح تتحرك مشاعرها بالمره ولا راح يحرك فيها ساكن؟؟!* 


*انتهى الجزء بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 


*اتمنى من الله أن أُلاقي من جميع القُراء التفاعل* 

*واتمنى أن أرى الأعجاب أو الأنتقاد بين سطوركم* 

*/* 

*\* 

*/* 

*وان لقيت تفاعل وانشالله راح أنزل الجزء الثاني* 

*إلى الملتقى......*

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو رووووعة 
ماني ابي اقرا الاجزاء الباقية  :sad2: 
بليييييز نزليهم بسرعة :embarrest:

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد
هلا والله اختي المحرومه طولتي الغيبه 
وسلامات ما تشوفي شر انشاء الله 
و أخيرا ما بغينه انشوف تكملة القصه  
ليش وقفتي اهنه كملي القصه احسن الش  :mad: 
وتوقعاتي حول حالة فاطمه اممممممممممممممممممم  :huuh: 
اتوقع ان فاطمه بتتحرك مشاعرها لانها في الاساس هي بعد معجبه بعلي 
واتمنى ان تكون نهايتهم حلوه ويكونو لبعض 
اما عم ايمان مرررررررررره ثقيل دم وكريه ودي  :rocket:  :rocket: 
بسرعه ابغى اعرف بقية القصه
لا تطولي علينه هالمره نتمنى تحطي الينه بقة الاجزاء بسرعه 
نحن بالانتظار 
وشكرا لكي على هذا لمجهود الرائع  :signthankspin: 
تقبلي تحياتي  :embarrest:  
و دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## المحرومه

> يسلمووو رووووعة 
> ماني ابي اقرا الاجزاء الباقية 
> بليييييز نزليهم بسرعة



 
*حضوركِ هذا هو ما شكلَ الروعه* 

*أنرتي صفحتي وبعثتي بـ داخلي السعاده لتواجدكِ العطر*

*أشكركِ جداً*

*وماننحرم منكِ*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المحرومه

> اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد
> 
> هلا والله اختي المحرومه طولتي الغيبه 
> وسلامات ما تشوفي شر انشاء الله 
> و أخيرا ما بغينه انشوف تكملة القصه  
> ليش وقفتي اهنه كملي القصه احسن الش 
> وتوقعاتي حول حالة فاطمه اممممممممممممممممممم 
> اتوقع ان فاطمه بتتحرك مشاعرها لانها في الاساس هي بعد معجبه بعلي 
> واتمنى ان تكون نهايتهم حلوه ويكونو لبعض 
> ...



*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*أعتذر عن التأخير لسبباً ما*

*والآن سأضعُ بين يديكم الجزء الجديد لعلهُ ينال على أعجابكم*


*\*
*/*
*\*

*هههههههههههههه توقعاتكِ أختي جميله تدلُ على متابعتكِ بشغف* 

*وعم أيمان لآزم يسوي أكشنات بالقصه خخخخ*

*يلا ماعليه هذي بداية الأحداث وانشالله تشوفي المفاجئات*


*أنرتي صفحتي أختي*

*دائماً ترسمي على محياي الإبتسامه*

*ماننحرم منكِ*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المحرومه

*وها أنا أعودُ من جديد وبجزءً جديد*


*لأجلِ كل من شجعني وحمسني لكتابةِ المزيد*


*أتمنى من الله ان ينال على أعجابكم*


*ولاتنسوني من الردود*


*الجزء الرابع:*
*وبسرعه جنونيه راحوا لعندها ومسكوها وسألوها بصوت واااااااحد: وش صاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااير!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!*

*فاطمه كانت منهاره حدها وحابسه شهقاتها بالقوه, أكتفت أنها ترفع يدها وتأشر على المتجمعين وقالت بصوت مرتجف ويالله ينسمع مع الشهقات :علـ.....ـي هنـ......ـاك*

*راحت زهره لأخوها وقلبها طايح بالأرض وشافته في حاله الله العالم كيف هي*

*زهره بشهقه: علـــي!!!!!!*

*وبسرعه راحت لعنده ومسكته من جسمه عشان يتراجع بس علي كان ماهو في وعيه وصار يباعدها ويشيل ايدها من عليه وهو يسب الولد*

*زهره ودموعها طاحت: علييييييييي خلااااااااااااااااااص قووووم عنه خلاااااااااص الولد بيمووووووووت*

*علي بصوت عااااااااااااااااالي: انتين مااااااااااااالش شغل فيني انقلعي عن وجهي منااااااااااك يلاااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*خلاص هني زهره ماقدرت تتحمل وصرخت بوجه السيكرتي: وش قاعدين تنتظرو شيلووووووووه بيذبحه*

*وعلطول تدخلوا السكرتيه من جديد وصاروا يفاككو فيهم*

*وبالأخير علي استسلم من التعب وقام من على الأرض بعد ما عطى الولد بكس خلى وجهه يتورم منه*

*علي: وقسماً بالله لو أشوفك من جديد قدامي وتعيد نفس الحركه ماتلووووم إلا نفسك يا......... <<تشفير هعهعهع*

*السيكرتي وماسك علي: يلااا تعال انت وياه على الاداره يلاااااااااا*

*(مسكوهم السكرتيه اثنينهم وعلطووول ودوهم على إدارة المجمع)*

*ريناد وزهره وفاطمه ماقدر اوصف ليكم حالتهم دموعهم كافيه عشان تعبر باللي داخلهم من خوف وخاصة فاطمه عشانها هي السبب في اللي صار حامله الذنب وخايفه على علي وطول الوقت صابه تفكيرها عليه وتدعي له من قلب إن مايصير فيه شي كبير بسببها*

*وبعد نص ساعه جئ ليهم علي بعد ما كتبوه الاداره تعهد بأنه مايتعرض لحد في المجمع والولد حولوه على الهيئه يشوفوا صرفه وياه*

*علي كان حالته حاله بلوزته متبهدله وشعره معفس وطلع منه دم على خفيف بخشمه, جئ ليهم وهو ماسك ايده تعوره من اللي صار: يلا مشينا*

*زهره بخوف: علي انت بخير؟؟ وش صار!!*

*علي بنرفزه: زهرووو مالي خلق تحقيقاتش ويلاا قدامي مشينااااااااا*

*هني البنات صخو خايفين من عصبية علي وبدون نقاش مشوا وراه لين ما وصلوا السياره وبجذي مشوا*

*………………….*

*بالبيت*

*ايمان كانت جالسه بغرفتها وفاتحه اللاب توب وجالسه تسمع أغاني وفي داخلها خايفه من عمها حز في خاطرها كلامه وحست انه جرحها واجد بإتهامه الغير مباشر ليها نزلت دمعه وتلتها دمعه ثانيه وبهاللحظه اندق الباب*

*ايمان خاااااااافت حدها, طفت الاغاني وراحت لعند الباب ويدها ترتجف: مـ......ـن!!*

*علي بصوت أنثوي وفيه دلع: اني صديقتش لمتى بتخليني واقفه على الباب يابووش تكسرت رجايلي اففففففف*

*ايمان ضحكت وفتحت الباب بعد ما مسحت دموعها: اهليييييين*

*علي وبنفس الصوت متخصر: جذي تسوي فيني خربتي مكياجي من الخياااس في الحر, آآآهو تفاسحي ابدخل اتهوى شوي*

*ايمان: هههههههههههههههههههه (وانتبهت على وجهه اللي باين انه مضروب على خفيف وتكلمت بخوووف) وش فيييييييك علوي؟؟ شكلك متشابق ويه أحد!! وصح وش فيكم رجعتوا بدري؟؟*

*وهني قال لايمان السالفه كلها وايمان من سمعت اللي صار حزنت*


*وبعدها طلع من غرفتها وراح غرفته يأخذ له شاور وهو يدخل الحمام (والجميع بكرامه) تذكر اللي صار له بالسياره لما وصل فاطمه عند باب بيتهم*

*(((فاطمه وفتحت باب السياره, وقالت بصوت حزين: أسفه كل اللي صار بسببي ماكان بودي اسبب لكم مشكله عن جد اسفه (تكلمت بصيغة الجمع منعاً للإحراج)*

*علي ومنزل رأسه: حصل خير لا تحطي في بالك, اللي صار مو انتي السبب فيه, السبب هو الشباب التافهين اللي يمشوا ويقزوا في خلق الله*

*فاطمه وخلاص بتسكر الباب: مادري كيف اعتذر منكم مشكوووورين (وسكرت الباب)*

*وطبعاً علي طاااار من الفرح ونسى سالفة الشباااااق وفرح لانه ثبت لفاطمه اعجابه..)))*

*علي وفصخ ثيابه مستعد للسباحه: اااااااااه مدري كيف اكون لما اشوفك اتوووووه واسرررررح بعيييييد, (وابتسم) شكل القدر طيحش عليي ههههههه الله يعين ناقص انا ااااااااخ توه قلبي مابرد جرحه*

*.........................................*

*فاطمه كانت بغرفتها ومتفشششششله حدها على اللي صار وتلعن بنفسها على هالإحراج*

*وبين ماهي متعمقه بالتفكير راودتها هذي الافكار*

*(احس ان علي فيه شي له يجذبني..نظراته..حركاته..حتى وسامته تجذبني..امممممممم احس انه يامعجب فيني يايحبني لانه واااضح من غيرته ومن تصرفاته واليوم اللي صار ويه النذل الصبي أثبت ليي هالشي اللي كنت ماني متأكده منه آآآآآآآآه وش اسوي اني أحين!!)*

*وابتسمت ابتسامه تذوووووب: مادري وش الشعور اللي أحسه بتجاهك ياعلي, أحس نفسي معجبه فيك وانجذب لك بس بنفس الوقت أحس نفسي أنفر منك, يمكن عشاني ماعرف شخصيتك عددددل ولا تعمقت فيها...*

*هني قامت وأخذت ليها ملابس ودخلت الحمام (والجميع بكرامه) تأخذ ليها شاور.........*

*...............................................*

*مر شهر من الأحدااااث وكأنها دقائق معدوده*

*مرت بسررررعة البرق والكل ماهو حاس للأيام اللي تمضي*


**حدث مميز في حياة فاطمه وأكتشفته في هالشهر اللي مر عليها,*

*أكتشفت أن بـ داخلها حُب لـ علي ليس بـ ِإعجاب*

*أكتشفت أن علي قابع بـ داخل أعماقها ومتغلل*

*في هالفتره بس حست إنها عايشه حيااااه ثانيه حيااااه حلوه تجمعها هي مع علي اللي صارت تعتبره الحبيب بحياتها اللي حبته بكل عذريه وطهاره*

*التفكير فيه علقها واعجابها فيه جذبها وبجذي حبته وزرعت حبه داخل أعماقها........*


**ريناد كل يوم يمر عليها تذكر وقفات علي ويزيد اعجابه فيه وبشخصيته بما إنها فاقده الأب وفاقده إهتمام الأخ فـ لجأت لهذا الشي وحطت علي في بالها ووجهت مشاعرها له والمصيبه ماتدري أن فاطمه صاحبتها وبنت خالتها عاشقه نفس الشخصيه*


**أما بالنسبه لـ إيمان زادت علاقتها بـ عبدالله يوم بعد يوم وصارت شبه يومي تكلمه على المسنجر وصاروا يأخذو ويعطوا مع بعضهم بحدود الأدب وماتعدوه أبد*


**أما زهره فـ هي طول هذي الفتره مكرسه حياتها للمذاكره وبس لان الأختبارات على الأبواب*


**وجاسم راح تعرفون تطورات حياته انشالله مع الأحداث والأجزاء هع*


*وطبعاً قربت الأختبارات وكان الكل مستعد ليها*


*(نسيت ماقلت ليكم نقطه مهمه جداً هع: صالح أبو أحمد قرر يودي الجده لبيت أولاد أخوه بعد الأختبارات وعشان بعد مايتغير الجو على زهره بسبب دخول جدتهم حياتهم بالوقت الحالي فقرر جذي عشانهم)*


*.............................................*


*فاطمه اللي كانت تكلم ريناد على التيلفون:*

*افففففففففف ماباقي شي على الأختبارات ياربي فقع رأسي*

*ريناد ومتأزمه حدها: سكتي خايفه حد حدي*

*فاطمه ومو أقل منها: اني بعد خااايفه, أول ثانوي صععععععععععب واحس اذا طرى ببالي أن الأختبارات قريبه يعوووورني بطني بقوه اففففففففففف, ماني قارده أحس اني بنخسف بسبة هالأختبارات*

*ريناد: خخخخخخخ المدرسه والإختبارت مسويه فينا رعـــب*

*فاطمه: هههههههههه لعنتش هذا وقت مسخرتش, أتمنى والله تعدي هالأيام وتمشي بسرررررعه واتخرج من هالمدرسه القرف واروح أدرس في كندا (وغيرت نبرتها لتفاعل) وااااااااااااااااااو حلم حياتي هذا*

*ريناد ورافعه حاجب: مصدقه روحها الأخت!!!!*

*فاطمه بنرفزه: وليش ما صدق حالي!!! ناقصني شي لاسمح الله؟؟؟؟*

*ريناد بعصبيه: سكتي واللي يرحم والديش, حدش الدمام ويخب عليش بعد*

*فاطمه بستخفاف: ها ها ها خفيفة دم صايره*

*ريناد وفيه الضحكه: أقول يا أم الأحلام السعيده باسكر أمي تمباني بااااي*

*فاطمه وعصبت منها: انقلعي يلااااا باي (وسكرته)*


*أم مازن ومعصبه حدهاااا: وخناااااااااااااااااااااقه قومي لا اسدحش احين قووووووووومي ذاكري ولعنه*

*ريناد وجايه من بعيد ورافعه ايدها: وش صاااااااااااير بوش هاجم علينا!!!*

*أم مازن ومتنرفزه: وريييييييح انشالله بوش اللي يسدحش بصاروخ وأفتك منش قووومي بدل هالقرقره في التلفونات وذاكري لش كماًَ كلمه تنفعش*

*ريناد وتخصرت: أمااااااااااااااه وش فيش رجائاً يعني أني اعرف كيف انظم وقتي للمذاكره مايحتاج تقولي ليي قومي وماقومي ترى ماني جاهله اني*

*أم مازن وراحت عنها لان عارفه ان الكلام وياها ضايع: حسبي يالله عليش من بينه, آآآآآخ ياقلبي منش معذبتني في عيشتي, ياربيييييييييييييي*

*ريناد: اييييييييه بدل ما تدعي ليي بالتوفيق قاعده تدّعي عليي هيييييه*

*ام مازن ودخلت المطبخ: الكلام وياش ضااااااايع انتين, انقلعي لا أرتكب فيش جريمه (ودخلت داخل)*

*..................................................  ............*

*زهره اللي كانت طول يومها تذاكر وتدرس بجديه وبجهد كبير ولاتمللت لان كلام أمها وأبوها الله يرحمهم لسه يرن بأذونها أن يبونها تكون طبيبه من لما كانت صغيره وهذا الشي كانت دافع ليخليها تدرس وتجتهد وتحقق حلمهم*

*..................................................  ............*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  ............* 

*جئ وقت الأختبارات وكان الكل خايف ويدرس ويجتهد باللي يقدر عليه* 

*زهره الحمدلله كل يوم تطلع من القاعه مستانسه حدها بإنها تحل عدددددل وفاطمه بعد تحس نفسها اوكي تمام بس متخوفه واجد* 

*أما ريناد فكانت تزفت بعض الأحيان وبعض الأحيان أوكي,* 

*أما بالنسبه لساره فمستواها شوي نزل عشانها كانت تكلم حبيبها محمد ولاتتركه وبجذي صارت تهمل دروسها على حساب هالحب* 

*..................................................  .............* 

*مرت الأيام ببطئ جداً على الطالبات بمختلف المراحل وجئ أخيراً اليوم الأخير لختام الأختبارات* 

*فاطمه وتفلت الكتااااب بعيد مستانسه: وااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وأخيراً خلصنااا ياهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو* 

*زهره: ههههههههههههههههههههه والله خبلااا فضحتينا* 

*ريناد ومتوتره: ياربي الله يستر من النتيجه* 

*فاطمه: ايه لو تذاكري زي الناس عدل ولا تنشغلي بالنت والجوال جان احين انتين واثقه من نتيجتش* 

*ريناد وعصبت منها: تكفففففي عاد اللي يشوفش انتين ملااااااااك طول وقتش مقابله الكتاب* 

*زهره وتسكتهم: ولعننننننننه سكتوا خلاااص* 

*ريناد طنشت كلامهم وصارت تلعب بالرمل وتكتب كلام مو مفهوم وتشخبطه* 

*وهم جالسين قربت منهم بنت ونادت على فاطمه* 

*فاطمه وتناظرها مستغربه: تقصديني (وهي تأشر على نفسها)* 

*البنت: ايييه ممكن شوي من بعد إذن صاحباتش* 

*فاطمه وتناظر زهره وريناد بدهشه: دقاايق بس (وقامت)* 

*البنت: خلينا نمشي اذا مايضايقش* 

*فاطمه وبعدها مستغربه: أوكي* 

*زهره وتجر مريول فاطمه: هييي فطموه تعالي دقيقه* 

*فاطمه وتنزل لمستواها: هاااا وش تمبي* 

*زهره وريناد: منهي دي تعرفيها!!* 

*فاطمه ومنزله صوتها عشان لاتسمعهم البنت: لو أعرفها جان قلت ليكم ياخبلاااااااان* 

*ريناد ببتسامت خبث: أكييييييد معجبه* 

*فاطمه بشمإزاز: لو معجبه بجي بفلتها عليش, هذا اللي قاصر بعددد (وراحت عنهم مع البنت)* 

*البنت ببتسامه: امممممممم انتين أكيد مستغربه من أني وليش بغيت أتكلم وياش صح؟؟* 

*فاطمه بإحراج: بصراحه إيه ماتوقع إني أعرفش ولا صار بينا كلام عشان جذي متفاجئه يعني من وين تعرفيني!!!* 

*البنت: عارفه ومقدره موقفش خخخخ, اني اعرفش بس انتي ماتعرفيني وهذا كل الموضوع* 

*فاطمه وعقدت حواجبها: خير في شي مادري بس حاسه ان في شي صاير ومخوفني بالموضوع* 

*البنت بنفعال: لاااا لاااااااااا لا تخافي والله ماصاير الا كل خير شدعوه غناتي لايروح فكرش بعييييد, اني بس حابه اتعرف عليش (ومدت ايدها) اني اسمي خلود الـ....... ادرس سنه ثالثه أدبي* 

*فاطمه ببتسامه: ياهلا والله خلود واني طبعاً تعرفي اسمي وإلا بس تعرفيني بالشكل بس* 

*خلود: خخخخخخخخ شدعوه إلا أعرف أسمش* 

*فاطمه وضحكت: ههههههههههه شكلش قاصه اخباري قص* 

*خلود: هههههههه لا مو لهدرجه بس عجبتني شخصيتش ومن زمان امبى اتكلم وياش بس ماتجي فرصه وخاصة اني لما امبى اكلمش دايم اشوفش مع صاحباتش وماحب اني اضايقش يعني* 

*وبجذي ظلوا يتكلموا ويسولفوا لين ماصفرت وفتحوا باب الخروج حق المدرسه* 

*خلود بإحراج: ممكن طلب؟* 

*فاطمه ببتسامه: أكيد تفضلي* 

*خلود: بما أن اليوم أخر يوم بالمدرسه وبعدها انشالله بتكون عطله, ممكن أخذ رقمش إذا الشي مايحرجش, يعني حتى لو تلفون البيت عادي بس اهم شي نتواصل لاني بجد ارتحت لش* 

*فاطمه انحرجت من داخلها بس بينت العكس وكتبت لخلود رقم بيتهم وعطتها وياه* 

*خلود: يلا مع السلامه وفرصه سعيده إني تعرفت عليش وانشالله بينا اتصال* 

*فاطمه: انشالله على خير غناتي (وسلمت عليها وراحت لزهره وريناد)* 


*هني زهره وريناد من شافوا فاطمه جايه لعندهم راحوا علطوول ليها واستلموها تحقيق* 

*زهره ومستحمقه: هالخايسه زين تركتش والله بعد لو ماصفرت جان كملت وياش, منهي هذي هااااااه؟؟؟* 

*ريناد: هذي معجبه صح؟؟* 

*فاطمه وضحكت عليهم: وش فيكم خلوني أبلع ريقي (شوي وقالت ليهم كل السالفه)* 

*زهره بغيره: وليش عطتيها رقمش انتين غبيه !!* 

*فاطمه: زهره اني عطيتها رقم بيتنا مو رقم جوالي افهمي عاااااادي* 

*ريناد: عاااادي زهرووه وش فيها خلي فطمووه لمعجباتها* 

*فاطمه: ههههههههههههه بلا خباله أي معجبه أي خرابيط هذي مجرد بنت تمبى تتقرب مني وتكّون صداقه لا أكثر* 

*(وهني لآحظت فاطمه شرود زهره وسرحانها بعيد)* 

*فاطمه: زهره احس الموضوع مو داخل مزاجش* 

*زهره: تمبي الصراحه اييييه* 

*فاطمه ورفعت حواجبها: لييييييييش؟* 

*زهره: فاطمه افهمي أولاً: هذي البنت توك تعرفيها* 

*ثانياً: أنتي ماتدري ولاتتعرفي أخلاق البنت ولاتصرفاتها ولاحتى تعرفي سمعتها, كيف رضيتي لنفسش إنش تقدّمي على هذي الخطوه؟؟* 

*فاطمه: زهره أفهميني أني عطيتها رقم بيتنا مو جواااالي في فرق* 

*ريناد: زهروووه لاتعقدي الأمووور ترى عااااااااااااادي* 

*زهره ولسه ماهي مقتنعه: والله بكيفكم* 

*ريناد: يلا ألبسوا عبيكم تأخرنا (ولبسوا عبيهم وعلطول طلعوا بره)* 


*علي كان جاي من زمان لزهره وجالس ينتظرها, ومن شاف ثلاث طالعين من الباب فز قلبه وخمن أن هم لانه عرفهم وقال أكيد أن فاطمه مع اخته زهره وان الثالثه ريناد* 

*علي وفي قلبه: واحشتنييييييييييييييي موووت من زمان ماشفتها من هذاك اليوم يوم تصير المشكله,آآآآآآآآآآآآخ ياقلبي ماتحمل, ياليتني بس أقدر اشوفها بدون حواجز* 

*فاطمه من لمحت علي بالسياره راحت بعااااااااالم ثاني ووجهها حمّر من ورا بوشيتها وزين أن هي متغطيه وإلا كان انفضحت* 

*وريناد بعد من شافته أنذبحت عليه وقلبها دق دق دق <<مشالله معجبين علي واجد هع* 

*زهره: يلا دكو أخويي جئ باااااااي بينا ألووو* 

*فاطمه وريناد مفهيين ولاردوا عليها* 

*زهره ورفعت حاجب ومدت ايدها ولوحت بها على وجوهم: هيييييييييييي أقولكم بااااااااااي حاقرين* 

*فاطمه وريناد وأخيراً أنتبهوا: بااااااااي (وراحت عنهم)* 

*.................................................* 


*ايمان كانت بالمطبخ تسوي الغذا وقاعده على أعصابها تحاتي زهره بالقوه* 

*ماشافت إلا الخلعه من وراها* 

*زهره: بووووووووووووو* 

*ايمان ونقزت: يلعن شكلش خلعتيني* 

*زهره: هههههههههههههههههه تفكري في من أعترفي* 

*ايمان: أكيد أحاتيش* 

*زهره بغرور: لاتحاتيني غناتي اني ماينخااااااااف مني أحم أحم* 

*ايمان ورافعه حاجب: تصقعش على هالغرور* 

*زهره: خخخخخخخخخ هذا مو غرور هذي ثقه بالنفس* 

*ايمان: مشكووووول, يلااا ذلفي روحي صلي على ما أحط الغذى* 

*زهره وكانت حدها جوعانه: ويشووو الغذا؟؟* 

*ايمان: بصراحه اليوم بما إنه أخر يوم في أختباراتش,قلت بادلعش شوي وسويت لش الأكلات اللي تحبيها* 

*زهره وفرحت وصارت تناظر الصحون: وشووووو..!* 

*ايمان أبتسمت وصارت تعدد: ورق عنب وستيك مشوي وبطاطس وتبوله وبيتزا و.....* 

*زهره وداخت من الجوووع: بسسسسسسسسس لاتكملي واااااااااااااه بيغمي عليي من الجوع اااااااااااااخ يادبتي , دقايق بس اروح اصلي واجي طيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اساعدش (وراحت)*  


*(ضحكت ايمان على كلامها وبدت تجهز السفره)*

----------


## المحرومه

*.................................................*

*في بيت أبو جاسم*

*الكل قاعد على السفره يتغذى ماعدا جاسم اللي يجي من الجامعه المغرب*

*....*

*فاطمه تكلم ساره وهي تأكل: فاااتش سارووه, اليوم جت لي وحده وسوالف وعرفتني على نفسها حتى رقم بيتنا أخذته*

*ساره وماليها خلق هدره لانها نعسانه وتمبى بسرعه تخلص إذا وتروح تكلم محمد: اممممممم تمام*

*فاطمه وتقلد عليها: امممممممممم تمام, (وترجع لنبرة صوتها) هذا اللي الله قدرش عليه ,ماااااااااااااالت*

*ساره بنرفزه: طسي عن وجهي*

*أم جاسم ومستحمقه: داويه أنتون كل نقااار حزة الغذا ئه مافي إحترام لا للنعمه ولا ليي ولا لأبوكم, يلااا سكتوا*

*فاطمه سكتت وصارت تأكل, وتعيلف فيها حسن أخوها: فطمووووووه مادريتي..؟*

*فاطمه: هااااااا وشوو؟*

*حسن بتفاعل ومرفع صوته: اليوم تشابقت ويه هذااااااك الدرام عبدالجباروه وفلعت رأسه الحمار وخليته يبنقح هههههههههههههه*

*فاطمه بحماااااس: والله , وش صاااااااار قوليي بسررررررررعه*

*أم جاسم: حسن وريييييييح انشالله توني اتكلم لخواتك احين جئ دورك يلا اسكت بعدين تكلم وياها, تغذى بس تغذى*

*أبو جاسم ويتدخل: وانت كل شباق ويه خلق الله, حشااا مذبحه مو مدرسه (وبنبرة تهديد) شووووف إن أستاد طلبني أستدعاء أو قالوا لي تعال شوف ولدك ماتلوم إلا نفسك فاااااهم*

*حسن وبلع ريقه: انشالله أبوي*

*فاطمه ومطنشه الكل: حسنوووووووه قول يلا وش صار لك*

*وصار حسن يقص عليها اللي صار وفاطمه واااااااو بجو حمااااس وشوي وتقوم تصفر وتصفق تشجيع لأخوها <<أستاده فطيم لهالسوالف هع هع*

*..................................................  ......*


*اليوم سفرة مازن للكويت وجالس يجهز أغراضه ولما خلص من التجهيز نادى على أمه وراح ليها وقال ليها إنه رايح للكويت سفره تغير جو*

*أم مازن ومعصبه: هذا أنت ياطايح الحظ وجودك والعدم واااااااااااحد, خنااااااااقه تخنقني يوم أجيبك, جيفا تروح بره وتسافر وتتركنا هني أني وأختك بدون رجال؟؟؟؟*

*مازن وعصب: وش فيييييش لا تزمخي عليي, وبعدين هذي مو أول مرره أروح فيها عشان تسويي ليي مناحه وش طوالتها*

*أم مازن ويأست من ولدها: رووووووووح الله يسهل عليك*

*ريناد وجت ليهم: وين بتروح أخوك*

*مازن وتأفف: خذ لك, وانتي وش لش من شغل يلا طسي عن خلقتي منااااااااااك*

*ريناد ورفعت حاجب: خوب أني أسأل وش سويت أعتقد إني ما أجرمت!!*

*مازن وراح عنها ومنرفز حدددده: روووووووووحي ولي ناقصكم أنا والله*

*ريناد وعصبت: اني لو عندي أخو زي الناااااااااااااس ما ذا حدددددددددددددي (ورجعت مكان ماجت)*

*أم مازن ودمعت عيونها: الله يهديكم أثنينكم يااااااااااااارب ياااااااااركريم*


*(بقول ليكم نقطه: مازن من ذاك اليوم لما كلم سارة بنت خالته وسكرته بوجهه وهو يتصل ليها شبه يومي بس هي مطنشتنه ولاجايبه خبره وكله تعطيه بزي وهذا اللي خلى مازن يتعلق فيها اكثر)*


*...........................................*

*جاسم كان بغرفته فاتح الاب توب على المنتدى والمسنجر بس مررره كان ملاااااااان ومتضايق وزهقاان حدددد ماعنده*

*بهاللحظه أندق عليه الباب..*

*جاسم ملل: نعم..!*

*أم جاسم: هذي اني غناتي*

*جاسم وشال الاب توب بعيد عنه وعدل من قعدته: أدخلي أماااااه الباب مفتوح*

*ودخلت أم جاسم وهي مبتسمه: قواك الله*

*جاسم وتنهد: الله يقويش أماااه, تعالي قعدي*

*أم جاسم: وش فيك إلا شكلك فيك شي..!!*

*جاسم: بس زهقاااام مالي خلق أطلع*

*أم جاسم: أنزين غناتي قوم وصلني بيت عمتك ابتسام, فشله كل بين فتره يزورونا وأني أحس نفسي مقصره, وفرصه تشوف عبدالعزيز ومحسن ورجل عمتك وتقعد تسولف وياهم*

*جاسم بملل: انشالله اماه اعطيني بس دقايق على ما ابدل*

*أم جاسم: انزين غناتي (وطلعت)*

*جاسم كان محتار وش يلبس راح لعند دولابه وطلع له تي شيرت أورنج وفيه كلام بالانجليزي باللون البيج والبني وطلع له بنطلون بيج وبعد مالبسهم راح ومشط شعره وأخذ مفاتيح سيارته وطيراااان للسياره ينتظر فيها أمه*

*جاسم كان محتار وش يلبس راح لعند دولابه وطلع له تي شيرت أورنج وفيه كلام بالانجليزي باللون البيج والبني وطلع له بنطلون بيج وبعد مالبسهم راح ومشط شعره وأخذ مفاتيح سيارته وطيراااان للسياره ينتظر فيها أمه*

*((بين ايديك انا بنسى روحي بين ايديك*

*صعب اعيش في الدنيا ديه الا بيك*

*كل يوم بيفوت عليه حبي ليك بيزيد شوية*

*محتجالك جنب مني اوعى ليله تغيبها عني*

*معاك رجعتلي ثاني حياتي ودنييتي*

*معاك بعيش حبيبي في الدنيا جنتي*

*وياك شفت بعيوني طريقي وسكتي*

*ماليش غيرك حبيبي معاك حاسة بامان*

*وطول ما انت معايا مابخفش من الزمان*

*محتاجه ليك حقيقي قرب مني كمان))*

*جاسم كان حاط رأسه على الديركسون ويفكر ومندمج مع الومسيقى وكلمات الأغنيه حس إنها ضربته على الوتر الحساس وتنهد من قلب*

*إلا بركبت أمه السياره وهو اساساً ما أنتبه ليها*

*أم جاسم وتحط أيدها على كتف ولدها: يوووه وش فيك عفر..!*

*جاسم أختلع من وجود أمه لان اصلاً ماحس ليها وعلطول طفى الأغاني: يلا مشينا*

*أم جاسم: لا باقي سارة أختك , احين بتجي*

*جاسم: أوكي*

*أم جاسم: وش حاط لينا ولدي الله يهديك, حط عزا وإلا مولد*

*جاسم ويأشر على الدرج: هـ دكو الدرج فيه الاشرطه شوفي اللي يعجبش في للشيخ حسين الأكرف وفي للملا باسم الكربلائي والسيد هاني الوداعي ومدري فيه كذا شريط مواليد*

*أم جاسم: ماليي كار بهم أنت شوف وحط ليي, أخاف أخذ شريط وأحطه يطلع ليي صوت واحد ينهق*

*جاسم: ههههههههههههههههه*

*إلا بدخله ساره السياره: هااااااااااااااااااااي*

*جاسم: هلا*

*أم جاسم: خناقه تخنق دي حاله وياش, كم مره أني أهزء فيش وأقولش قولي السلام انتين والصاقعه الثانيه فطموه, هاي وهاي مادري وشوو مستفيدين,* 

*أقلها قولي السلام جان تكسبي ثووووووواب*

*ساره وعقدت حواجبها: أمااااااااااه خلاص له كل مره هذي هي الأسطوانه*

*أم جاسم: ايه كلامي مايعجبكم أنتون (وظلوا مناقر لحد ماوصلوا بيت العمه أبتسام)*

*......................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*......................................*

*زهره اليوم مستخفه حدددددددددها ومستانسه وناسه مو طبيعيه*

*قاعده بالغرفه ومشغله الأستيريوا على الأغاني وترقص وتهز <<تقولوا قاعده في ديسكو*

*علي سمع صوت الأغاني وراح لغرفتها وفتح الباب وفتح عيونه من هبالتها وتخصر: هييييييييييييييييييييييييييي وعمى انشالله بلا هبل فضحتينا*

*زهره وتضحك راحت جرت أخوها ودخلته وبالوسط صارت ترقصه وهو يضحك عليها وشوي وشوي عجبه الوضع وصار يرقص ويحطمها بالرقص واندمجوا أثنينهم وكل واحد يطلع مهاراته بالرقص*


*ايمان كانت جالسه تحت تنظف سمعت صوت اغاني طالع وعصبت على زهره عشانها مرفعه الصوت حددددده وركبت الدرج وهي متحلفه في أختها لإنها دايم تفضحهم بالصوت العالي*

*ويوم وصلت للغرفه تفاجئت بوجود علي بعد وقاعد معاها ومعاوننها في الرقص*

*ايمان ورافعه حاجب: أستخفيتوووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟*

*علي من شافها علطول راح ليها ومسكها من ايدها وصار يرقصها بس ايمان ماتحركت ولارقصت وظلت تضحك عليهم وتركت ايد علي وراحت قعدت على السرير وتناظرهم وسكرانه ضحك عليهم*

*ايمان وتضحك: ياعليييييييييييييي فضحتونا أثنينكم خلاااااااص نزلوا على الصوت*

*علي وهو يرقص ومندمج: خليناااا نستانس ياشيخـــه*

*زهره: أي والله يوووووووووم بالعمر إذا طلعت طيورنا جذذذذي ههههههههههههههههههه (وقعدت ترقص وتحر ايمان وايمان تضحك عليهم وعلى خبالهم)*

*وبعد نص ساعه تعبوا أثنينهم وعلطول تسدحوا في الأرض وصاروا ينافخوا ويضحكوو على روحهم كيف كانوا وايمان ضررررب ضحك عليهم*


*........................................*

*في بيت أم عبد العزيز (ابتسام)*


*أم عبد العزيز وفرحانه: حيالله مرت أخوي هدويش من زمااااااان ماجيتينا*

*أم جاسم ببتسامه: الله يحيش, بعد تعرفي أشغال الدنيا وأختبارات الجهال بعد يعني شغلت الواحد*

*ساره ورفعت حاجب: اماااااه احين أحنا جهااال..؟*

*ام جاسم وتضحك: هههههههه وانتون ويش عجل؟؟*

*ام عبد العزيز: ههههههههههههههههه*

*هنادي وتضرب كتف ساره: يلا خذ صرتي من الجهال (وفقعتها ضحكه) هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ساره ورافعه حاجب: سكتي لا ألطخ على وجهش يالمعفنه*

*(ورن جوال ساره ولما طلعته وشافت المتصل حست بإرتبااااااااك فضيع وتوتر وحتى إن بطنها عورها)*

*أم جاسم وحست ليها: ويش فيش, جه منهو متصل عليش؟*

*ساره وتعلثمت: هذي هااه.... ايه احلاموه صاحبتي*

*أم عبد العزيز: عادي غناتي ردي عليها منتين في بيت غرب*

*ساره خلت جوالها سايلنت وحطته في شنطتها: لااااا مابي أرد, إن رديت عليها ماراح أسكر وهي هداره ولعايه يعني مافي أمل تسكر أقلها نص ساعه*

*أم عبد العزيز: وااااااااال عاد هو جوال مو تلفون عادي تهدر على راحتها*

*ساره: وش اسوي بعد هذا طبعها*

*هنادي: ايه أحين مافي تلفون كله يستخدموا الجوالات*

*أم جاسم ورافعه حاجب مستنكره: ياحلات التلفونات للضروره مو انتون جوالات وهدرتكم فاضيه صواقع*

*ساره وارتاحت داخلياً لان محمد كان المتصل, وااااااااااه الله يرجك ياحمود بغيت توديني في داهيه*

*هنادي وقطعت سرحانها: ساروه قومي فوق نروح غرفتي*

*ساره: أوكي*

*فرح وزعلانه: واني بالوح ياكم (وبرطمت) (واني باروح وياكم)*

*ساره وباستها: ياعمرررررررري أكيد تعاااالي* 

*هنادي بإعتراض: لا مافي فرحوووه أكيد بتسوي شطانه*

*فرح وتغبنت: اني ماثوي (اني ماسوي) (وطاحت دمعتها) اني ثاتره (اني شاطره)*

*ساره وحضنتها: ياقلبي خلاص لاتصيحي, ماعليش من هنادي, بأخذش ويايي*

*ام عبد العزيز: يلا عاد هنادي أخذي أختش لا تقعد تسوي ليي وقايع على أنها ماراحت وياكم*

*هنادي وتتحركم: اففففففف ناقصه اني (وتكلمت بصوت عالي) يلااا همشي فرحوه (وركبوا ثلاثتهم)*

*......................................*

*وعاد هني النسوان ضررررررررب حش وهدره على سوالف الفريق من فلانه تزوجت وفلانه ولدها جذي وفلانه رجلها أقشر وفلانه راحت هالسوق وفلانه رجلها طلقها عشان هالسبب وعااااااااااااااااد تعالوا أسمعوا خخخخخ*

*.....................................*

*جاسم من ورى الباب ويدقه: أحم يالله يالله*

*أم عبد العزيز وفرحت: خش مافي احد, خش غناتي*

*جاسم وهو داخل ببتسامته: السلام شحالش عمه (وباس رأسها)*

*ام عبد العزيز واستانست: هلاااا بالغالي ولد الغالي وعليكم السلام بخير بشوفتك ياقلبي (ومسكت إيده وقعدته جنبها)*

*جاسم ببتسامه: من زماااااااان ماشفتش قلت اجي أسلم عليش, انشالله بس ماقومت البنات*

*أم عبدالعزيز: لاااااا ماقومتهم ولا شي اصلاً هم فوق مو هني, وبعدين لويش قاطعني صاير ليي مقاطع كأني بضاعه أمريكيه*

*جاسم وضحك: هههههههههههههههههه لا شدعوه عمه بس تعرفي جامعه وهياته ويه الشباب وإلا انتين في بااااالي*

*أم عبد العزيز: ايه شلخ عليي*

*أم جاسم: ههههههههه لا والله صحيح أني يا أمه ماشوفه إلا قليل من هالجامعه*

*أم عبد العزيز: جه وينهم عبدالعزيز ومحسن ماشوفهم جو وياك يسلموا على زوجة خالهم*

*جاسم: عزيز ماشفته اصلاً من جيت لإن شكله طالع ومحسن جئ له صاحبه وقعد وياه*

*أم عبدالعزيز وتفشلت: لعنته الحماااار يتركك ويقعد ويه صاحبه هالخايب..!*

*وأبو عبد العزيز وينهو طالع..؟*

*جاسم: عااااااادي عمه جه انا غريب لو تركني وراح لصاحبه, شدعوه عاد البيت بيتي وانا جيت ليكم دكو, ايه طالع مر عليه جاركم وراح وياه عشان مزرعه مادري ويش يعني جذي*

*أم عبدالعزيز وصحيح تفشلت: ياعليييييييييييييييي هذولا اللي يفشلوا وتركوك بلحالك بعد اللي مايقدروا*

*جاسم ومسك ايد عمته: عااادي عمه أنا مانا غريب..!*

*(وصاروا يسولفوا ويضحكوا وطبعاً جاسم ماخلاهم في حالهم وضرب نكت ليهم وهم متفجرين ضحك عليه)*

*.................................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*.................................................*


*في الكويت...*

*كان مازن وخالد يدورو بشوارع الكويت ومرفعين صوت الأغاني على الأخر وقززززز في البنات وماخلوا بنت إلا ورقموها وخااصة مازن أتوقع نص بنات الكويت عاطاهم اياه وبذاك اليوم أحس أن الكويت تأذت منهم خخخخخخخ*

*خالد: أقول مازنوه خلنا نروح الفندق أفتر رأسي من الدوراه*

*مازن ومستااااانس حده: روووووووووح ولي زين بلا لحسة مخ, الحين اترك هالقماره اللي هني بأشكالهم وانواعهم واروح ارتز في الفندق, مالك أمل*

*خالد بزهق: طيب أقلها خلنا نروح كوفي شوب هناك قز على أصول مو في الطرقات*

*مازن ورحب بالفكره: أوكـي (وراحوا لكوفي شوب قريب من الشارع اللي كانوا هم فيه)*

*......................................*

*في بيت أبو عبد العزيز وبالتحديد غرفة هنادي*

*فرح وبتصيح: هناتي هناتي (وتجر بلوزتها) امبى ألوح الهمام (هنادي هنادي أمبى أروح الحمام)*

*هنادي اللي كانت تكتب رد على موضوع عاجبنها: اففففف فاضيه لش انقلعي خلي ندى توديش*

*(فرح طالعت ندى ببرائه تنتظر ردها)*

*ندى: خخخخخ تطالع بعد يلا همشي (ومسكت إيدها)*

*ساره: خليها اني باروح وياها*

*ندى: لا عادي خخخخ اداني اني جذي لو جذي ابنزل تحت لان هي ماتحب تدخل الا الحمام التحتي*

*ساره ببتسامه: أوكي (وعطت فرح بوسه على الهوا)*

*نزلت ندى تحت وماكانت تدري بوجود شخص غريب على بالها بس مرت خالها*

*ندى: فرحوه في أحد أتصل فيني العصر؟*

*فرح: لأ اني صرت نايمه الأسر (لأ اني صرت نايمه العصر)*

*ندى: امممممممممممم*

*(وتوها داخله الصاله إلا وتشوف جاسم من بينهم وهي من صدمتها وقفت ماهي عارفه وش تسوي, من الصدمه خلتها جامده ونظراتها على جاسم)*

*(جاسم بالمقابل انصدم ماتوقع هالموقف يصير له واول ماشافها علطول نزل رأسه إحترام)*

*ندى وعيونها تخاطب اللي قدامها: معقوله أشوفك قدامي..!*

*معقول الحلم اللي كنت أتمناه يتحقق هاللحظه..!*

*حلمي اللي بنيته من سنين اشوفه قدامي..!*

*لااااااا ماصدق أكيد اني احلم*

*ولا انتبهت الا على صريخ امها: ندوووه وخنااااااااااقه انقلعي فوق اهني ولد خالش ماتشوفي عمييييه*

*أخيراً أنتبهت ندى للموقف اللي صار ليها وتجمعت في عيونها الدموع وركض على غرفتها تنهي الموقف وتعفي جاسم من أحراجه*

*جاسم: أعتذر عمتي أنا لو داري ماجيت جلست بالصاله*

*أم عبد العزيز: يوووووووه وش هالكلام اللي تقوله أنت مالك ذنب غلطتي إني أصلاً لإن المفروض أقول للشغاله تقول ليهم أنك موجود هني عشان يأخذوا إحتياطاتهم بس وش نسوي بعد خلاااااص اللي صار صار*

*وجت فرح لعد امها تصيح: ماما ماما أمبى ألوح الهمام (ماما ماما أمبى أروح الحمام)*

*أم عبدالعزيز: روووحي انتين له كبرتي وبعدش ماتعرفي تروحي يلا قدامي آهو*

*أم جاسم: عجل أحنا يلا نخليكم*

*أم عبد العزيز: يوووووه ماطولتوا, هداويش*

*أم جاسم: مره فانيه انشالله*

*أم عبدالعزيز: حياكم الله* 

*أم جاسم: بس اذا ماعليش أمر عيطي على ساره تنزل*

*جاسم بتدخل: لا عمه لاتتعبي نفسش انا خلاص ابتصل عليها تنزل*

*ام عبد العزيز وتوصلهم للباب: على خير يلا سالمه وسلمي ياغناتي (وسلموا على بعض)*

*...................................*

*في السياره...*

*كان جاسم سرحاااااااان حده ويفكر بالموقف اللي صار ويفكر في ندى بنت عمه*

*مشالله كبرت ندى وصارت تأخذ ملامح من ساروه, واااال أنا أخر مره شفتها بمتوسط وكانت مراهقه كله تجيب لي هدايا ورسايل حب خخخخخ وانا الأهبل أستقبل, امممممم ياترى لسه تفكر فيني والا نستني..!*

*ااااااااخ*

*وقطع عليه أفكاره صوت ساره: جاسم وقف عند البقاله ابشتري بطاقة شحن*

*جاسم: أنزيييييين*

*...................................*

*من جهه ثانيه ندى كانت قاتله حالها صيااااح, ماهي مصدقه اللي صار ليها, ماهي مصدقه إنها شافت جاسم حلم طفولتها .. جاسم اللي كانت تتمناه من سنين .. جاسم حبها اللي كانت تتمنى تشوفه كل يوم وكل دقيقه وكل ثانيه*

*تحس نفسها مستانسه وفي نفس الوقت متضايقه..*

*تحس بهاللحظه اللي شافته فيه تجدد حبه له, بس متفشله من الموقف*

*ندى وتنهدت بعد مامسحت دموعها: ماتوقعت أشوفك ياولد خالي بعد هالسنين, أحس نفسي بعدني أحلم..!*

*ااااااااااااااخ كبرت وصرت أحلى بواااااااااجد, خبري وياك من 5 سنين أو أكثر بعد, ياربي كيف الأيااام تمشي بسرعه, أحبك جاسم أحبك*

*...............................................*

*في بيت أم مازن وبالتحديد غرفة ريناد...*

*ريناد كانت قاعده على مكتبها اللي فيه كتبها حق المدرسه وحاطه رأسها على سطح المكتب ورايحه فيها بالتفكير وماهي قادره لدرجة إن دمعه من دموعها طاحت: ياربي ليش مشاعري تحركت لك ياعلي اففففف اني ناقصه عذااااب, هو كيف أوصل له عشان يعرف وش أكِن له شعور بداخلي, ياربييييييييييييييييييييي صحيح اللي قال إن الحب يعذب ولا يرحم ااااخ ياويل حالي, ياليت أقدر أقولك عن اللي في قلبي وأرتاح بس للأسف ماعتقد ومستحيل راح اقدر, (وبهاللحظه جتها لمبه حمرا) << هههههه يعني فكره .. أني ليش ماقووول لفطموووه واشوف وش رأيها وأكيد راح تساعدني, والله شكلي بقول ليها وبشوف وأكيد راح تعطيني حل مناااااااسب, وااااااااااااااااو متى يجي بكره عشان اقولها*

*..................................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................*

*في بيت علي وبالتحديد الصاله..*

*كانت زهره مع ايمان جالسين يشاهدوا مسرحية وضرب ضحك على المواقف اللي تصير*

*وبعد وخلصت المسرحيه دارت زهره لايمان وكلمتها: ايموو*

*ايمان وناظرتها: هلا*

*زهره بتردد: ماتلاحظي على علي إن كله ماله خلق لأحد, حتى مايجلس معانا مثل قبل..؟*

*ايمان وتفكر: اممممممم بصراحه لاحظت وبقوه بعد, حتى في مره كان جاي من العمل ويوم رحت له الغرفه عشان اودي له دشداشته شفته سرحااااان وبنفس الوقت مهموم ويوم سألته وش فيك جاوبني إنه من ضغوطات الشغل*

*زهره وتنهدت: يابعد قلبي أخويي والله إنه يتعب عشانا, اااه ياليتنا نقدر نساعده*

*ايمان بحزن: ما باليد حيله خيه, إحنا مابيدنا شي والا كان ماقصرنا*

*زهره وحزنت: هذا كله من عمي هدويش شغل شغل شغل ياخي إرحـــــم مو جذي..!*

*أكيد يكرفه كرررررررررف ومو مخلينه يرتاح أبد*

*ايمان وسرت رجفه بجسمها: سكتـي من أسمع طاري عمي أحس برجفه مو طبيعيه بكل جسمي وااااااااااااااااااه أحسه قدامي وبيكفخني*

*زهره: هههههههههههههههه حشا ولا دراكولا*

*ايمان: وش دراش مسبب ليي رعــــــــــب هالعم*

*زهره: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي والله هو صحيح شخصيته قويه علينا بس مايهز مني شعره*

*ايمان وناظرتها بنص عين: هه*

*زهره وطنشتها بس تمبى تغير الموضوع: والله مافي على زوجته طيببببببببه حدها وتجنن ورحابوه بعد نفس امها بالضبط والله إنهم ينحطو على الجرح يبرى*

*ايمان: لاتنسي الأولاد بعد مرره تمام سمعت علوه يمدح فيهم وفي أخلاقهم يقول طيبين كلهم وطالعين على مرت عمي الا فيصل طلع ابليس وشري على عمي إلا هو أبوه*

*زهره: مسوى الدلع اللي محصلنه من أبوه والا احمد ومصطفى لاعن خيرهم ولاجايب خبرهم وكل شي عنده الولد فيصلوه أي شي يطلبه وززززززززز صارووووووووووخ لباه له الطلب*

*ايمان: الله يهدي عمي ويصلح حاله وحال فيصل*

*زهره: مايصلح ترى الدلع الزايد يخرررررب مايعدل*

*ايمان: ادري بس وش بيدنا نسوي هذا أبوه وينجاز فيه*

*وبهالحظه جئ لزهره مسج*

*ايمان بخبث: مايذكرووووني كثر مايذكرووووووووش*

*زهره: هههههههههههههههه مشكلة الغيره (وفتحت المسج)*

*(بان على وجه زهره التوتر وايمان لآحظت عليها)*

*ايمان بخوف: خير وش فيش..؟ صاير شي..؟ من اللي راسل لش مسج..!!*

*زهره وبلعت ريقها خوف: بـ....كـ...ـره النتـ..يجـ..ـه*

*ايمان وتنهدت براحه: ياشيخه خلعتيني*

*زهره بتوتر: ياعلييييييييييي والحل..!*

*ايمان ببتسامه على تريحها: أحين انتين ليش خايفه دام انتي مقدمه أوكي في المواد كلها, توكلي على ربش وماخاب من توكل عليه*

*زهره: ياربي بطني بدى يعورني*

*ايمان: هههههههههه هذا انتي في أول مو ثالث عشان تخافي هالقد*

*زهره بعصبيه: أول ثالث نفس الشي عندي المهم النسبــــه أجيبها*

*ايمان: انشالله يارب تجيبيها والله الموفق يوفق جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*زهره وغمضت عيونها خوف: يارب <<قالتها بهمس*

*ايمان: خيوه قومي توكلي على ربش وخبري فاطمه وريناد إذا ماكانوا يدروا ونامي عشان بكره تجلسي من وقت وتروحي تستلمي نتيجتش*

*زهره وقامت: انشالله*

*ايمان: تعالي أني أفضل تخبري فاطمه وريناد الصباح قبل النتايج أحسن عشان لا يقعدوا على أعصابهم ويحاتوا*

*زهره وأقتنعت: أوكي أجل بكره قبل الموعد بدق عليهم, يلا تصبحي على خير*

*ايمان: وانتي من أهله (وراحت عنها)*

*جئ في بال ايمان عبدالله وابتسمت وقالت في قلبها تدعي له: يارب توفق جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وتوفق عبدالله ويتخرج بأمتياز يالله ياكريم بحق محمد وآل محمد*

*بعدها قامت طفت الأنوار وقبله التلفزيون وراحت غرفتها تستعد للنوم*

*................................................*

*طلعت الشمس وأعلنت ظهور يوم جديد للكل..*

*كان الهواء معتدل شوي .. ماكان حااار لدرجة الذوبان*

*من طلعت الشمس ونورت الدنيا بنورها بدئت حركة الناس في الشوراع واضحه وبدئ صوت الإزعاج في كل منطقه بالقطيف*


*زهره كانت نايمه من بعد تفكير ومحاتاه وقعدها صوت المنبه وبسرعه قعدت مختلعه من الحلمه اللي حلمتها وعاد إيدها على قلبها من الخلعه*

*زهره وتبلع ريقها: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم, ياعلييييييي وش هالحلمه, الله يلعنك يابليس الرجيم*

*(وقامت تأخذ ليها شاور)*

*وبعد ماخلصت لبست وتعديل, علطوووووووول راحت أخذت جوالها ودقت على فاطمه*

*فاطمه البارحه مسوى الفهايه والتفكير في علي نسيت مانزلت على صوت النغمه ورن جوالها بصوت عالي وفزعها من نومها قامت وهي مختلعه: واااااااااااااااااااااه بسم الله (وأخذت جوالها من الخلعه بسرعه وشافت إن زهره هي المتصله)*

*فاطمه بعصبيه: خيييييييييير اللهم جعله خيييييييييير وش صاير متصله هالحزه*

*زهره: هههههههههه نايبه تصقعش وش هالأخلاق من الصبح*

*فاطمه: ما تطالعي ساعتش يالغفيفه*

*زهره: ههههههههههههه وش اسوي طوال الوقت مانمت من كثر ما أفكر فيش ويوم جئ الصباح بصراحه ماقدرت أمسك نفسي وسيده أتصلت عشان أسمع صوتش ياقلبي*

*فاطمه ورافعه حاجب: بااااااايخه, خلصي وش تمبي, تدري إنش خلعتيني, كنت ناسيه مو منزله على النغمه ورن وفزع الدنيا من صوته قمت مختلعه حددددي*

*زهره: خخخخخ غلطتش ياغناتي*

*فاطمه وعصبت: خلللللللللللللصي خير وش عندش ..!*

*زهره بجديه: الساعه 9 النتايج*

*فاطمه وتغيرت ألوانها: تتكلمي جــد..!*

*زهره: وقسم بالله*

*فاطمه وتوترت وعورها بطنها: امممممم بتروحي..؟*

*زهره: أكيد*

*فاطمه: امممممممم*

*زهره: أقول بلا فهايه عليي لش نص ساعه تجهزي فيها لإني بمر عليش وعلى رينادوه عشان نروح جميع*

*فاطمه وأضطربت وعورها بطنها من جد لإنها بتشوووف علي وهذي المصيبة الكُبرى: انزين*

*زهره: يلا باي وأتصلي لرينادوه خبريها*

*فاطمه وماسكها بطنها من الألم: أوكي باي (وسكرته)*

*........................................*

*زهره أخذت جوالها ودقت على علي لانه بالعمل موجود وبالرنه الخامسه رد عليها*

*علي: هلا*

*زهره: هلا علاوي كيفك..؟*

*علي متفاجئ: بخير, غريبه قاعده هالحزه..!!*

*زهره: مو اني متصله عشان جذي*

*علي وعقد حواجبه:خير..؟!*

*زهره: امباك توصلنا المدرسه*

*علي استغرب وراح عن باله سالفة النتايج: مو انتي خلصتي مدرسه حق ويش بتروحي, وليش جامعَه وتتكلمي بالجُمله, ماقلتي وصلني وقلتي وصلنا, من بيروح غيرش..؟*

*زهره: خخخخخخخخ ياحظي اليوم الشهاده*

*علي: اهاااااااا قولي جذي, أصلاً راح عن بالي, أنزين ومن اللي بيروح معاش عشان تتكلمي بالجُمله..؟*

*زهره: بكل بساطه فاطمه وريناد*

*علي وطاااااااار من الفرحه بمجرد سمع طاري فاطمه: أوكي أجهزي على ماأجي لش وأتصلي لصاحباتش عشان يجهزوا*

*زهره: اني جاهزه بس بدق على فاطمه وريناد وبخليهم يجهزوا يلا باااااااي*

*علي: باي (وسكره وهو بقمة فرررررررحه)*

*............................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*............................................*

*في السياره..*

*زهره: فطموه مره مستانسه اليوم ومستخفه <<قالتها وليها غرضها وبالحقيقه هي لا مستانسه ولا شي*

*علي وابتسم بعفويه: ليش انشالله دوم تستانس*

*زهره بخبث: تقول إنها فرحااااااانه حدها*

*علي بعفويه قال: تدري حتى أنا اليوم فرحان و..... (وأنتبه لنفسه وعض على شفايفه من هالزله ودار بوجهه للجهه الثانيه)*

*زهره بخبث وتناظره: كمل*

*علي ولعن نفسه على هالزله: وصلنا أتصلي لصاحبتش وقولي ليها تطلع*

*زهره أخذت جوالها وقبل لا تتصل قالت: ترى يبان عليكم ياحلوين*

*علي أنصدم معقوله حاسه فيني اوووووف وليش تقول يبان عليكم يعني فاطمه تحبن..... لااااااااا ماتوقع, معقوله فطوم حبيبتي تحبني, أجل ليش زهره قالت إنه يبان علينا يعني واثقه وهي تقول لا لا هذا واجد عليي صراحه, وااااااااااااااااااو فطوم تحبني لااااااااا ماصدق (وسوى عرس بقلبه على هالكلمه اللي سمعها من زهره وعلى تأكيدها إن فاطمه تحمل لعلي نفس المشاعر)*

*أما زهره فـ كانت متأكده من اللي قالته لإنه أثنينهم يبان عليهم وهي حست بذا الشي من الطرفين وظلت ساكته وهي معزمه إنها تراقبهم*

*زهره وتكلم فاطمه على الجوآل: مرحبااااااااااااااا الساع*

*فاطمه متفاجئه بمزح: يميييييييييييييييييي من انتين..؟*

*زهره: ههههههههههه بلا عبط أقول*

*فاطمه: خخخخخخخخخخ مادري عنش قالبه ليي اللغه اليوم*

*زهره: عاااااااااااادي*

*فاطمه: المهم وين انتين..؟*

*زهره بعبط: احم احم أتمشى ويه حبيبي*

*علي وعطى زهره ضربه على الرأس: وجاااااااااااع تأدبي لا أدوسش*

*فاطمه من سمعت صوت علي تخزبقت وقلبها طبووووول: انتين عند بيتنا..؟*

*زهره بعصبيه: والله زين فهمتيها, يلا أخلصي ترى خلصتي رصيدي واني اليوم عندي ارتباطات واجد فـ مابستغني عن الجوال عشانش*

*فاطمه: ويلي على البيزنس*

*زهره وعصبت: اقوووووووووول عطيتش وجه يلا اطلعي بلا هدره باي (وسكرته في وجهها)*

*علي وتنرفز: وحريقه وش هالأخلاق الزفت*

*زهره وحطت صبعها على مخها: مزاااااااااجي*

*علي ورافع حاجب: سكتي بس يا لحسة المخ لا يجيش طرررررراق*

*وقطع كلامهم ركبت فاطمه للسياره: السلام*

*علي وزهره: وعليكم السلام (ومشى علي وقلبه يدق بطريقه مو طبيعيه)*

*زهره لآحظت عيون علي اللي تتوجه كل شوي للمرآيا وبقلبها تقول: معقوله علي وفاطمه معجبين ببعض..!*

*ماتوقع لا لا لا بس علي ثبت ليي هالشي, وإلا ليش معجبين يمكن حبو بعض وخلصوا, ياويلي عليكم يالنذووول من ورايي بعد*

*أصلاً الدليل إن كل ما أتكلم لعلي عن فاطمه يبان عليه إنه يسرح يفكر وفاطمه بعد نفس الحال.. يعني لا مجااااااال للنفي أثنينهم طايحين بالغراااااااااااااام واني متأكده مليووووووووووووووون بالمئه, بس أني وراكم والزمن طويل يالخاينين أجل من ورايي هاااااااه أوريكم*

*وقطع عليها صوت علي يقول ليها تتصل لريناد عشان تطلع لإنهم وصلوا للبيت وهم عند الباب*

*............................................*

*في الكويت*

*وبالتحديد الفندق....*

*كانوا خالد ومازن قاعدين يفطروا*

*خالد بملل: اووووووووف خلنا نطلع زهقت طفشت طقت جبدتي خناااقه مافي أحد عطاني وجه من جيت الكويت لحد اليوم هدويييييييييش حدي بس ثنتين*

*مازن وفطس ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههه مالت عليك يالبرمه, أنا يمكن رقمت سبع بنات ولااااااااا تقول للقمر أنزل وأنا أقعد مكانك اووووووووف وش اقولك وش اوصف لك ياخويلد مو بس جمال إلا فلوووووووس, يعني هي اللي تصرف عليي مو أنا ههههههههههههههاي وناااااااااااااااسه الحياة من جد*

*خالد وعبس: يابختك عطيني وحده منهم*

*مازن ورفع حاجب: تخسسسسسسسسي إلا أنت بعد هذا اللي ناقص والله, أنا مازن أتنازل عن وحده من حلواتي لك مااااااااااااافي أمل ولا خداج*

*خالد ويناظره بنظرات: أفااااا, دكو عندك بنت خالتك له, أشبع أبها*

*مازن وتذكر سالفة بنت خالته: اوووه صح نسيت أنا سالفتها من ذاك اليوم, خلني أدق عليها وأشوف (ومسك جواله)*

*خالد وضحك: ههههههههه غلطتي ذكرتك احين ويش يفكها منك خخخخ*

*مازن ويناظره بحتقار من فوقه لتحته: اقول أسكت والا ترى شفت هالجبنه باغصصها في حلقك*

*((خالد بلع ضحكته وصار يأكل فطوره وأتصل مازن لساره))*

*ساره كانت قاعده بالصاله وتهز برجولها متوتره وخايفه حدها قاعده تحاتي نتيجتها لان هي وصت فاطمه تأخذها ليها ولما رن جوالها ردت عليه من توترها بدون حتى ماتناظر من المتصل*

*ساره بلهفه: الوووووووووووووووووه*

*مازن أستغرب ردها بس تكلم: هلاااا وغلاااا والله*

*ساره بغت تموووت يوم سمعت صوت رجال غريب وعلطول شالت جوالها وعرفت من المتصل لان في عداد لمدة المكالمه وردت حطت الجوال على أذونها وقلبها يدق بقوه*

*مازن ومتفاجئ حده من تصرفاتها الغريبه: ألووووو ألوووووو!!*

*ساره بخوف: نعم*

*مازن ببتسامه: شخباااارش*

*ساره وعاقده حواجبها: خير أخوي بغيت من؟؟*

*مازن وتنرفز: لا تقووووووووولي أخوي, قولي أي شي إلا أخوي أوكي*

*ساره وعصبت: أخلص وش بغيت؟؟؟*

*مازن: أنا أحبش وأمبى أتقرب منش ممكن تعطيني طريقه*

*ساره ورفعت حاجب: أنت اللي دقيت عليي قبل هالمره صح؟؟*

*مازن: شطوووره حياتي قوة الملاحظه عندش قويه*

*ساره: انقلع ياحيوااااااان ولاتتصل فيني من جديد فاهم*

*مازن: أرجووووووووووووووووش أعطيني طريقه*

*ساره بعصبيه: روح حط على قناة سبيستون أحسن لك ترى من جد الكراتينات اللي فيها حليوووه*

*مازن وعصب: بلا سفاله فاهمه*

*ساره: اوووووه انقلع فاهم ماني ناقصتنك (وتوها انتبهت إنها قاعده بالصاله فـ علطول ركبت غرفتها وقفلت الباب)*

*ساره: امبى أفهم من عطاك رقمي؟*

*مازن بخبث: مايحتاج أحد يعطيني إياه, جئ لحد عندي بطريقتي الخاصه*

*ساره بنرفزه: أني الغلطانه اللي قاعده أخذ وأعطي وياك, وأسمع ان ماجزت عني وهونت عن أتصالاتك ترى من اليوم رقمك راح يكون عند الأماره وعاد وقتها قووووووول ياليتني ماقربت منها*

*مازن وفطس ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههاي اساساً مايهمني الرقم وبدله أطلع عشره أرقام وأكثر وللمعلوميه ماراح تستفيدي لو عطيتيه أمير الشرقيه لإن بكل بساطه رقمي بدون أسم ههههههههههه, ومعلومه ثانيه حطيها في بالش أوكي أنا أعرف كل شي عنش حتى بيتكم أدله, وترى أقدر أوصل لش حتى لو كنتي بغرفتش, لإن أهلش ماراح يمانعو وراح يرحبو فيني*

*ساره وفقدت أعصابها: تدري أنك حقييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ونذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذل انقلع (وسكرته وهي ميته صياااااااااااااااح)*

*ساره وذابحه عمرها صياح: اني ليش يصير فيني جذذذذذذذذي لييييييييييييييييييييييييييش ياربي ليييييييييييييييش اااااااااااااااااااه منهو هذا ووش يمبى مني وليش يسوي فيني جذذذي ومن وين يعرفني (ظلت على افكارها وكل دقيقه فكره تجيبها وفكره توديها)*

*................................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*في الساحه كانت مليانه بناااااااااااااااات وفوضى وقاعدين ينتظروا المعلمات ومربيات الفصول عشان النتايج لإن لسه ماطلعوا*

*وطبعاً زهره .. فاطمه .. ريناد, قلوبهم طبوووووووووووول وخايفين حدهم قاعدين مع بعض في الساحه وساكتين وبقلوبهم يدعوا*

*زهره وملت الإنتظار: حشااااااااااا صار لينا ربع ساعه ننتظر!!*

*فاطمه ومعورنها بطنها: سكتي لا أكفخش كفايه بطني بدى مفعوله*

*زهره ووقفت: افففففففف بروح أشوف وش صار*

*ريناد: اني وياش (ووقفت)*

*إلا بجيت وحده من البنات: بنااااااااااااات فصل أول ثانوي طلعوا نتايجهم اللي يمبى يأخذ شهادته*

*(هم من سمعوا جذي ركيييييييييييض لعند غرفة المعلمات)*


*من جهه ثانيه:*

*علي كان ينتظر بره في السياره ويحاتي وكل شوي مايدق على زهره مسد كولات, وتوه ماسك شريط بيحطه إلا ثلاث جايين وعرفهم علطول, ترك الشريط ينتظر زهره تجي وتبشره*

*زهره ودخلت السياره: مرحبااا*

*علي بلا مقدمااااات: هااااااااااااااا وش صااااااااااااااااااااار كيف نتيجتك و (كان بيقول فاطمه بس أنتبه على نفسه وسكت)*

*زهره: تمااااااااام جيد جداً 85%*

*علي وعصب عليها: مستااااااااااانسه بعد مع وجهش*

*زهره ببرود: الحمدلله عاجبتني*

*علي ومعصب حددددده: مسوى سواد الوجه يالسبااااااااااله*

*زهره وتناظره: يلا عاااااااااااااد عن الغلط*

*علي ولسه متنرفز: أقووووووووول نقطيني بسكوتش احسن*

*زهره وفقعتها ضحكه: هههههههههههههههههههههههاي* 

*علي بحتقار: ممكن اعرف ليش الضحك؟؟*

*زهره: هههههههههه ياغبي أحين أنت ماتثق بقدرات أختك حبيبتك, يعني فيك غباء مو طبيعي*

*علي ورفع حاجب: والمعنى..؟*

*زهره: يعني أني وبكل فخر يا أخي العزيز الأولى على المدرسه جبت ممتاااز*

*99.96%*

*علي وفرح حدددددددددددددده: والله ( وحضنها مطنش الكل من فرحته)*

*علي بفرح مو طبيعي: مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك حياتي*

*زهره وتضحك مستانسه: ههههههههه الله يبارك فيك*

*بعد ماأبتعد علي عن زهره لا إرادياً ناظر المرآيا وطاح نظره على فاطمه اللي كان وجهها أحمر*

*أبتسم علي على خجل فاطمه لما شافتهم يضمو بعض وهو مييييييييييت فرح لإن شاف بعيونها الحب والشوق له وتأكد من مشاعرها*

*زهره وتناظر ورى: خلاااااااااااص رنود السنه الجايه تعدي*

*ريناد وفيها صيحه: ايه وش عليكم انتي 99.96 وفطموه 95.6 مو اني 85.1%*

*زهره: يلاااااااااااااا شدي السنه الجايه وانشالله تجيبي مجموع احلى*

*ريناد وطاحت دمعتها: انشالله*

*علي من سمع ان فاطمه جابت هالنسبه فرررررررررح وتمنى لو إنها حليله له عشان يبارك ليها بطريقته*

*علي وهو يسوق ويناظر المرآيا: أقول زهور..؟*

*زهره وتشوف درجاتها بالشهاده عشان جذي ماهي منتبه على نظارته لفاطمه: هلآ قوول..!*

*علي: وش رآيش لو أخطب؟*

*زهره متفاجئه ورفعت نظراته له: ويشووو..؟ تخطب..!*

*علي ويناظر ملامح فاطمه اللي تغيرت: إيه فيها شي يعني*

*زهره وتعود نظرها للشهاده: لا طبعاً, بس ماعمري سمعتك حاط هالفكره في بالك, أشمعنى أحين؟؟*

*علي: بس جت في بالي الفكره فجئه (وهو لسه يمرر نظراته لملامح فاطمه المتغيره)*

*زهره: ومن بتخطب انشالله..؟*

*علي: ابيش تدوري ليي وحده حلوه وبيضا وعيونها........ (ماخلى ولا بقى من مواصفات فاطمه شوي ويقول ليها امبى فااااطمه خخخخخخ)*

*فاطمه من سمعت جذي وجهها فقع من الخجل وعيونها منزلتنهم في الأرض وحالتها حاله*

*وريناد منقهره حدها لأن الموصفات اللي حبيبها يمباها نصها مو فيها*

*أما زهره فـ عرفت قصده وعرفت وش مُراده وحبت تتعيبط عليه وتتليعن*

*زهره وسكرت شهادتها: واني أخر عمري أشتغل خطابه لك, عندك ايموو خلها تدور لك*

*علي ويناظر المرآيا: لااااااا أمباش أنتين*

*زهره: هه, واقووول يلا وصلنا بيتنا بسرعه ترى الشله معزومين عندي*

*فاطمه وريناد كانوا سرحانين في الكلام اللي قاله علي ويوم أنتبهوا على كلام زهره ثنتينهم نطقوا جميع: وشوووووووووووو*

*زهره هني تفقعت ضحك عليهم وعلي أبتسم على حركتهم*

*وأكتشف أن فاطمه تميل له زي ما قالت زهره*

*فاطمه بصوت هادي: زهرووو ماقدر أروح وياش, ماقلت لأمي ولا أبوي*

*ريناد: ولا اني ماقلت لأمي..!!*

*زهره وعصبت: يلااااااا عااااد أعتقد فيه أختراع أسمه جوال!*

*فاطمه: أوكي خلاص مافي مشكله*

*زهره وتناظرها بنظرات: لاااااااااا عااااااااااااااااااااد كنت أنتظر موافقتش!!!*

*وغصباً عنننننننننش بتجي أنتين وياها*

*فاطمه: ههههههههههههه حماره <<كانت تهمس*

*ريناد كانت تطالع علي وذااااااااااااايبه في هواه*

*علي أخذ شريط ماجد المهندس وحط على اغنية (من بين إيديا)*

*وطول ماهو يسوق يسرق النظرات لفاطمه بس ريناد الخبلا تفكر إنه يقصدها بنظراته ورايحه فيها وهيمانه خخخخ <<متنكه البنيه الحب عامينها*

*.......................*

*كانت أم جاسم رايحه غرفتهم عشان تنادي على إيدا الشغاله عشانها كانت تنظف الغرفه, وهي رايحه سمعت صوت غريب وكانه صياح وكأنه أحد يتكلم بصوت عااااااالي, أخذها الفضول وراحت لعند غرف البنات وسمعت صحيح فيه صوت طالع من غرفة ساره*

*فتحت الباب وشافت ساره قاتله حالها صياااح وتتكلم بصوت عالي من العصيبه*

*أم جاسم وراحت لعند بنتها: وش فيش غناتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ساره وشالت الجوال مختلعه دخول أمها المفاجئ: هااه لا قاعده أكلم صاحبتي*

*أم جاسم وعصبت: وش هالصاحبه دي اللي كل مره أدخل عليش فيها وأشوفش تكلميها وحالتش حاله؟؟ منهي دي من صاقعه؟؟*

*ساره ومسحت دموعها: لااا اماه لاتفهمي الموضوع خطأ أصلا اني الغلطانه عليها*

*أم جاسم: يوووه ياساره هذي صديقتش له المفروض ماتغلطي عليها ولا تزعليها منش, اني ماربيتش على الغلط*

*ساره من سمعت جملة أمها الأخيره أنفجرت من الصياح ( ااااه ماتدري إني حياتي صارت غلط بغلط)*

*ام جاسم: يلا غناتي أمسحي دموعش وصلي على محمد وآله وتفاهمي ويه صاحبتش بكل هدوء من غير انفعال*

*ساره وهزت رأسها: أنشالله أماه*

*أم جاسم: عفيه عليش يلا قومي, وصمايل صحيح (صمايل = على فكره)*

*وينهي فاطمه قالت الصباح إنها بتروح المدرسه عشان الشهايد وماجت لحد أحين..؟*

*ساره: ايه من ربع ساعه كلمتها تقول ان المعلمات لسه ماعطوهم اياها*

*أم جاسم: على خير, كل تأخيره وفيها خيره, الله يوفقكم انشالله (وراحت عن بنتها)*

*أما ساره فظلت منبطحه على سريرها بكل تعب ويدور في رأسها كلام محمد ليها*

*(طبعاً ساره قالت لمحمد عن أتصالات الشخص الغريب ليها إلا وهو مازن وهو عصب وهزئها ووصلت بينهم للشيطان الرجيم وصار الشباق والصريخ وبعدها دخلت أم جاسم عليها وهي سكرتها من الصدمه وقرررت الحين بينها وبين نفسها إن عقاب لمحمد ماراح تدق عليه إلين مايحس إنه غلط لما رفع صوته عليها)*

*................................*

*جاسم كان نايم لحد ألحين قطع عليه نومته صوت جواله يرن*

*جاسم وأوتعى: أوووووووووووه من ذا؟؟ أبتلشت يوم مانزلت على صوت النغمه اففففففففففففففف*

*وبصوت تعبان وكله نوووووم: الووووووووو <<حتي ماشاف من المتصل*

*أحمد: هلاااا وغلااا باللي مايشبع من النوم*

*جاسم: أحمدوووه ياخايس, البارحه مانمت حرااااااام عليك اتركني أنام*

*احمد: يالله قوووم بلا هدره عندك 15 دقيقه لا غير تجهز فيها لإن باجي لك بيتكم أوكي*

*جاسم وعصب: خيييييييير انشالله وش عندك تمبى تجي هالحزه..؟؟*

*أحمد: ناااااااااايبه تصقعك صقاااااااع جاااامل قوووم البيت بيتك تجي بأي وقت, تعطيها بوجهي جذي, حراااام عليك جاسموه حطمت مشاعري أهئ أهئ <<قالها بطريقه مزح*

*جاسم وغصباً عنه ضحك: ههههههههه أخلص وش عندك*

*أحمد: خخخخ بل على دي أخلاق, المهم عندي لك خبر وأمبى أقوله لك فيس تو فيس*

*جاسم وقام من على سريره لإن خلاص النومه طارت: انزين خلصني وتعال*

*أحمد: ههههه اوكي باي ياحلو*

*جاسم: باااااي (وسكره)*

*.................................*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

يسلموا ع الطرح
 القميل
تحيااااااااااااااااتي..سمورهـ

----------


## المحرومه

*.................................* 

*أحمد راح لعند أمه عشان يستأذن منها بيروح لجاسم* 

*أم أحمد بحزن: غناتي أني ماليي كار تقول ليي أتصل في أبوك وخبره عشان لا يعصب عليك* 

*أحمد بوجه خالي من المشاعر: من متى أنا أحب أتصل لأبوي وأستأذن منه..!!* 

*أرجوووش أماه لا تقولي جذي مره ثانيه* 

*أم احمد بحزن: حبيبي هذا أبوك مهما يكون ومهما قسى عليك يظل أبوك* 

*أحمد وتنرفز: أمااااه هذا أبو بالأسم بس أما بالحقيقه هو أبو فيصل حبيب القلب (وراح عنها)* 

*أم أحمد ونزلت دمعه من دموعها: الله يهديك يا أبو أحمد مدام أنك مكّره أولادك فيك, فرجك يا الله* 


*((طبعاً راح تسألوا وش جاب جاسم إلى أحمد وكيف تعرفوا على بعضهم وصاروا أصدقاء.؟؟ ألحين بجاوبكم خخخخ* 

*جاسم من طبعه إجتماعي ودمه خفيف ويأخذ على الواحد علطول من أول جلسه معاه, وغير جذي هو طيب مع الكل والكل يشهد بأخلاقه وسمعته الطيبه وشهامته كـ رجال.....* 

*في يوم كان أحمد قاعد بالكفتيريا لوحده وباين عليه حزين ومتضايق* 

*كان في سنه أول يعني لسه ماأخذ على المكان ولسه ماكون صداقات وهو الله يهديه رافض يحتك مع أحد..* 

*وكان في نفس الكفتيريا جاسم وشلته (مهند وحسين وعادل)* 

*طبعاً هذول أصحابه الرووووح بالرووووووووووح* 

*كانوا قاعدين يسولفوا إلا وعادل أنتبه لأحمد وملامحه* 

*عادل: شباب شوفوا ذاك المستجد, قاعد بروحه وشكله ضايقه به الدنيا, حتى من يومين قالي خليلوه اللي معاه بالمدرج انه انسان كتوووم ومايطيق أحد يكلم معاه ويرفض أحد يحتك فيه وكلهم محتارين ليش مايدرو, يقولوا والله أعلم أنه معقد وفيه شي* 

*حسين ويناظره: الله يعينه بس شكله حبوب مايبان عليه معقد* 

*عادل: والله الشباب يقولوا هالشي, أجل ليش رافض أحد يتقرب له؟؟* 

*مهند: خلوه في حاله مسكين ماعليكم منه, يعني انتون ماتعرفوا الشباب من يشوفوا شخص حطو فيه ألف عيييييب, ياخي يمكن خجول مايحب الإحتكاك بأحد مو بالضروره معقد وفيه حاله نفسيه* 

*الكل كان يتكلم إلا جاسم كان يناظر أحمد وسرحاااااااان* 

*حسين: جسوم وين رحت؟؟* 

*جاسم وأنتبه عليهم: هاااه لا ولا شي (وقام)* 

*مهند: وين رايح؟* 

*عادل: وين بتروح شوي وبنطلع* 

*جاسم: دقايق بس ما بتأخر (وراح)* 

*حسين: شووووف راح لهذاك؟؟* 

*عادل: يعني أنت ماتعرف جاسم !!* 

*مهند: خلوه على راحته (وصاروا يسولفوا)* 


*من جهه ثانيه..* 

*جاسم: ممكن أجلس معاك؟؟* 

*احمد ومتفاجئ: تفضل* 

*جاسم ومد إيده: أنا جاسم عبدالله الـ .......* 

*أحمد: يا هلا وأنا أحمد صالح الـ .......* 

*جاسم ببتسامه: والنعم فيك والله* 

*أحمد ورد الإبتسامه: ينعم بحالك* 

*(وصاروا يسولفوا ويتكلموا وأحمد أرتاح لجاسم بالقووووه وفتح له قلبه وقاله على معاملة أبوه له مايدري ليش حس إنه محتاااااااااج إن يتكلم ولقى جاسم مرحب لهالشي)* 

*اما شلة جاسم لما شافوه تأخر عليهم قرروا إنهم يمشوا وأن بغاهم بجيهم* 

*وبجذي صار أحمد مع جاسم أوكي وجاسم أخذ أحمد وعرفه على أصحابه بعد ما مشوا والكل أرتاح لأحمد وغيروا نظرتهم له* 

*بس أحمد لسه ماتخلص من صفة الخجل وماتعود عليهم بس جاسم شوي شوي غير من طبعه وخلاه عفوي معاهم* 

*وصاااااااروا كلهم أصدقاء مايتفارقووون أبد..........))* 

*..................................................  .....* 


*في بيت أبو أحمد..* 

*أبو أحمد بصراخ: أحمدددد!! أحمدوووووووووووووووووه وينك ووجعه يالزفـــت* 

*أم أحمد وخايفه: أحمد أستأذن مني وطلع ويه أصحابه عشان يروحوا يستلموا النتايج حق الجامعه* 

*أبو أحمد وعصصصصصب: خووووووووووووووووووووش خوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش ومن أذن له انشالله؟؟* 

*أم أحمد وغمضت عيونها: أني قلت له يروووح* 

*أبو أحمد وجن جنونه: والله حااااااااله, ليش أنا طرطوووووووووور, طوفه هبيطه بالبيت مايستأذن مني هالحيوااااااااااااااان, كم مررررررررره مفهمنه قبل لا يطلع يعطيني خبببببببر اكلم في جحش انااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* 

*أم أحمد وخايفه حدها من عصبيته: يوووه يا أبو أحمد انت كنت بالشغل وكل ما تصل لك أحمد يطلع له مقفل, هو كان مستعجل واستأذن مني وطلع <<طبعاً هذي خرطه عشان تسكته* 

*أبو أحمد: لااااااا والله قنعتيني صراااااااحه..!!* 

*أراويه الزفففففففففت إذا جئ (ومشى)* 

*أم أحمد: لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم* 

*الجده وطالعه من غرفتها: خنااااااااقه وصاقعه وش هالصراخ؟* 

*ماعرفت أقند رأسي بهالزقاره. دويه ماحد يرتاح من طامه؟؟* 

*وهالولد ده طالع على من؟؟ أبوه كان طيب ومايعصب وأخوه أبو علي نفس الشي طالع على من مايندرى من صواااااقع* 

*أم احمد بحزن: أدعي له عمه بالهدايه* 

*الجده: خناااااااقه وينهي دي كرتونه خلها تجيب ليي قطرة ماي, (وتصرخ) كرتوووووووونه تعالي وتعتعوبش للنار* 

*أم أحمد وقامت: خلاص عمه أني باقوم باجيب لش* 

*الجده: خلي هالكافره تجيب ليي جه وش شغلتها, بس تأكل وتنااااااام ئه,*  

*تحلل معاشها من طامه تطمها* 

*أم أحمد كانت مضايقه ماحبت تأخذ وتعطي وياها فـ راحت بدون ما تتناقش وياها وجابت ليها ماااي* 

*في هاللحظه جت رحاب ومعاها مصطفى وفقعو البيت من صريخهم*  

*رحاب وفرحاااااااااانه حدها ومصطفى وياها: أماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااه <<زلزلوا البيت من صوتهم* 

*الجده وعصبت: وطاااااااااااااااااااااااااامه تطمش أنتين والبقره اللي ويااش* 

*مصطفى: هههههههههههههه انا بقره ههههههه الله يسامحش اماااااااه* 

*الجده: طميتو أذوني خنااقه* 

*أم أحمد: تستاهلوا* 

*رحاب: اماااااااااه نجحت باركي ليي نجحت وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه* 

*(وصارت تتنطط فرحاااااااااااااانه حدها)* 

*أم أحمد وفرحت: افضل الصلاة والسلاااااااام عليك ياحبيييب الله محمد كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش (وحضنتها)* 

*أم احمد وتباعدت عنها: جبتي ويش عفررر* 

*رحاب بفرحه: 100%* 

*أم أحمد وفرحت أكثر وضمتها من جديد: مبروووووووووووووك غناتي*  

*رحاب: هههههههههه الله يبارك فيش اماااااااااه وااااااااااااااااااااه مستانسه* 

*مصطفى بزعل مصطنع: وانا مافي مبروك ووش جبت..!!!* 

*أم أحمد وحضنته بقوووه: ولاتزعل غناتي مبروووووك والله من فرحتي برحاب جايبه كامل ماني مصدقه* 

*مصطفى ويبوس رأس أمه: أمزح أمااااااه خووووب* 

*أم أحمد: وش جبت؟؟* 

*مصطفى: احم هو أنا طبعاً ما أجي تحت رحابوه, جبت ممتاز 90%* 

*الجده ومفهيه: وش تقولوا أنتون من صاقعه؟؟ ماني فاهمه عليكم* 

*مصطفى: اماه أنا ورحاب نجحنا* 

*الجده: على البركه على البركه أجل صرتوا دخاتره* 

*(وهني كلهم فطسو من الضحك على كلامها)* 

*الجده وعصبت: ورييييييييييح ياالمعالف لويش قاعدين تضحكوا* 

*رحاب: هههههههههههههههههه أماه ويشوو دخاتره لسه تونا متخرجين من ثانوي خخخخخخ* 

*الجده: آهووو واني ويش دراني* 

*مصطفى ويضحك: هههههههههههههاي دخاتره* 

*الجده وفولت: وطاعوووووووون يأخذ بليسك يالهيس أضحك عليي ياقليل الأداب والتربيه* 

*أم أحمد وتضايقت عشان عمتها عصبت: خلااااص أنت وياها يلاا تأسفو من جدتكم* 

*مصطفى ورحاب راحوا وباسو أمهم: اسفين أماااه* 

*توهم متفاسحين عنها إلا بدخول فيصل والكل ألتفت عليه يشوفوه* 

*أم أحمد: هلااا فصول هاااا ويش أخبار نتيجتك..؟* 

*فيصل برتباك وفيه خوف: هاااااااا, نتيجتي..!! اييييييييييييييييييه بكره مو اليوم* 

*مصطفى ورافع حاجب: بس أنا مو شوي مريت على مدرستكم شفت جيووووش طالعه وداخله وبإيدهم الشهايد* 

*فيصل: لااااااااا مو جذي السالفه, بس نتيجتي أنا اللي ماعطوني وياها يقولوا فيها خطأ وبكره بيعطوني إياها <<طبعاً الحقيقه هو راسب بأكثر من 5 مواد بس مايمبى يقول ليهم خااايف* 

*الكل صحيح ماكان مصدق فيصل بس قالوا بيصدقوه غصباً عنهم وعلى قولة المثل ألحق الجذااااب لباب الدار <<يعني خليك مع الكذاب وشوف وش أخرتها خخخخخخ*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  .*

*في غرفة زهره..*

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  و وناااااااااااااااااسه ماني مصدقه*

*فاطمه: خخخخخخخ ويش فيش زهرو لا يطير عقلش*

*ريناد ومره متضايقه: خليها مستانسه وش ورآها ممتاز والأولى وش تمبى بعد*

*زهره بمزح: تف تف تف تف تف عن لا أنصك عيييين*

*فاطمه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ريناد وتناظرها بنظرات: سخافتش يالسخيفه, ألحين أني أحسدش والله زمن*

*زهره وحضنتها: ياعمررررررررررررري الزعلانه, خلاص لاتهمي نفسش ولا شي احنا احين سنه أولى يعني لآزم ينزل المستوى مسوى الضغط عوضي في السنه الجديده ولا تنسي بتكون المواد أخف علينا*

*ريناد وتنهدت: انشالله*

*فاطمه: زهرووو جوعاااااااااااااااااااااااااانه حد الدعسه, أمبى شي ينأكل*

*زهره: همشو نسوي لينا فطور محترم وإلا تمبو نطلب من المطعم..؟؟*

*ريناد: لااااااا خلونا نسوي سينبون وموكا آيس..!!*

*فاطمه: أي صحيح اني باسوي الموكا آيس*

*ريناد: وأني السينبون*

*زهره: واني باساعدكم, يلاااا همشوو*

*ريناد: يحتاج نلبس عبينا..؟*

*زهره: لا مايحتاج مافي أحد بالبيت ايموو نايمه وعلووه في العمل وينكم وين ليجي البيت, بس مو تعفسو المطبخ وتجيبو العيد فيه*

*فاطمه وريناد: بنجيب الناصفه*

*(وضحكوا ثلاثتهم وطلعوا متجهين للمطبخ)*

*.................................................*

*في الكويت...*

*مازن: يابعد عمررررري والله متى بس أشوفش وحشتيني موووووووووووت*

*البنت: انت أكثر ياقلبي*

*مازن: ويش رأيش نتلاقى في المول بعد شوي مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااق حدي لشوفتش..!!!*

*البنت: لاااا ماقدر أهلي محافظين وشديدين مايرضوا لي اطلع بدونهم*

*مازن بصوت واطي عن لا تسمعه: الله والمحافظين عااااااااااااااد, مدري ليش مصيعه نفسش وتكلمي شباب*

*البنت بستنكار: شنو تقووول ما أسمعك..؟*

*مازن: اقول عشاني حااااولي تكفي مشتاااااق أشوفش*

*البنت: أمبييييييييييه أمي باااااااي*

*مازن وتنرفز: كمـلت بااااااااااااااااااااااااااي (وسكره)*

*هالبقره دي قالت ويش قالت محافظين ضحكت كرشتي بنكتتها*

*خالد طلع من الحمام (والجميع بكرامه) وكانت لاف حول خصره فوطه وجسمه كله مبلل: ويش فيك تتحرطم بعد..!! المشكله أن حظك قااااايم و24 ساعه مغازل في هالبنات مااالت عليي اللي ماحد راضي يعطيني وجه (وسوى مالت على نفسه ههههههههههه)*

*مازن وعدل قعدته: ويش أسوي لك مثلاً..؟*

*أنت من تشوف بنيه تلزق فيها لزقة عنزروط ولا تهدها وين البنيه تعطيك وجه من صاقعه تصقعك وانت صاير ليي بعد خفيف أثقل شوي عليهم* 

*خالد ويلبس بلوزته: ومنكم نستفيد*

*مازن: يلا ألبس بسرعه نمبى نطلع نفرفر في الطرقات ونرقم لينا بونيات حليوات خخخخ*

*خالد: هههههههههه أوكي عطني بس 10 دقايق*

*............................*

----------


## المحرومه

*............................*

*ساره كانت تحاتي نتيجتها بعد ماهدئت من سالفة مازن واللي صار وياها مع محمد وكل شوي تتصل على فاطمه بس ماترد*

*وحرقت جوال فاطمه إتصالات بس مافي فااااااايده وكله لم يتم الرد*

*...........................*

*فاطمه بإنجاز: وااااااااااااااو خلصت الموكا شوفوا شكله مغري هعهعهعهع*

*زهره: بصراحه فــــن ماتوقعت عندش هالموهبه خخخخخ*

*فاطمه وضربتها على رأسها بخفيف: جه وش شايفتني يالمعفنه*

*زهره: اوهووو ماحد يتكلم انتين اوووووووووف منش ومن إيدش حشاااا مو إيد (وتبرك بمكان الوجع)*

*ريناد: هي أنتون بلا شبااااااااق وزهروو تعالي ساعديني يلاااا*

*فاطمه وتضرب رأسها وكأنها تذكرت شي: اووووووووووه نسيت ما أتصلت على سارووه ياربي أكيد بتذبحني ولا ياحلاتي مخليه جوااااالي فوق وماجبته ويايي (وراحت تركض عشان تأخذ جوالها من غرفة زهره)*

*أخذت جوالها من شنطتها ولقت 21 مسد كول ومسجين*

*فاطمه وفتحت بوزها: باااااااااااااااال الله يخسش ياساروووه حرقتي جوالي, الحين الله يعيني عليها (وفتحتهم)*

*فاطمه ومختلعه: من عند من هالمكالمتين هذا رقم غريب مو مسجل في جوالي؟؟*

*والباقي من ساروه, خلني أشوف المسجات من عند من..!!!!!! (وفتحتهم)*

*المسج الأول كان من عند ساره*

*(هييييييي وينش ياحمااااااااااره مخليتني على أعصابي أحاتي نتيجتي)*

*وفتحت المسج الثاني وكان من عند الرقم الغريب*

*(السلام.. كيف حالش فطومه, أكيد رقمي غريب عليش وماتعرفيه, أني خلود اللي أخذت رقمش أخر يوم في الأختبارات, حبيت أسأل عنش وأسلم عليش بس أنتي مارديتي, خلاص أتصل فيش وقت ثاني وسوري للإزعاج, سي يوو)*

*فاطمه وعاقده حواجبها: هذي خلود ايه أذكرها اللي أخذت مني رقم بيتنا بس تعاااال كيف عندها رقم جوالي واني ماعطيتها وياها..؟؟؟*

*تجاهلت السالفه ودقت على ساره اللي هزئتها ولعنت خامسها على هالحرقة الأعصاب*

*ساره بحزن: انزين باخليش يلا باي*

*فاطمه: ساروووه خلاص له بالعكس حلوه نتيجتش 90.4% أوكي تجنن غيرش ماهو محصلنها, وبعدين أنتين الحين رايحه ثالث يعني النسبه فيها أهم من ثاني خلاص شدي على نفسش هالسنه وانشالله خير*

*ساره وبعدها حزنانه: انشالله, (وتذكرت شي) صح نسييييت أتصلت فيش بنيه على البيت واني رفعتها ولما قلت ليها أنش مو موجوده قالت إنها تمبى رقم جوالش وعطيتها وياها*

*فاطمه: أهاا واني أقول كيف أخذت رقم جوالي لإن عطيتها رقم البيت, يلا الحين بخليش بروح لمجاعة أفريقيا لا يخلصوا الفطوووور عني*

*ساره: هههههههههههههههههه من مجاعة أفريقيا هههههههه*

*فاطمه: خخخخخخخخ من بعد غير الملاهيف زهرووه ورينادوووه*

*ساره وفطست ضحك: ههههههههههههههههه ياعلي حرام عليش*

*(وبعدها سوالفوا شوي وسكرت عنها)*

*راحت عند المرآيا عدلت من شكلها ولفت أنتباها جلوس عجبها وحطت ليها منه وبعد ماخلصت أتجهت عند الباب عشان تطلع, وهي طلعه كانت تحوس في جوالها وتحط ليها نغمه في الاوضاع وتوها بتنزل درجه وحده إلا وتصقع علي بالقوووووووووه وبغت تطيح من قوة الصقعه بس علي مسكها وتدراك الوضع*

*(علي كان مستعجل وجاي البيت ناسي أوراق وسيديات تخص الشغل لما شاف ان المطبخ أزعاج قال أكيد أن شلة زهره كلهم هناك فركب بسرررررعه على الدرج يوم قرب يوصل صقع بجسم فاطمه اللي ماكان متصور إنها فووووووووق وعطول مسكها وهو هاااااااايم بشكلها لإن أول مره يشوفها بدون عبايه)*

*فاطمه كـ ردة فعل صرخة بقوه وقالت: شيييييييييل إيدك عني شييييييييييييييييييييييييل* 

*علي ونزل إيده من عليها: أسف*

*فاطمه نزلت دموعها وكانت بتنزل على الدرج بس علي وقفها بكلامه*

*علي بإحراج وبكل حب قال: أحبش*

*(فاطمه ماقدرت تتحمل تسمع هـ الكلمه وخاصةً إنها تعيش حاله من إضطراب المشاعر اللي تِكنها لـ علي, هي كانت صح تحمل له مشاعر وتحس إن علي يحمل لها مشاعر بالمُقابل بس ماتوقعت إن علي يبين مشاعره ليها وبهالطريقه, تلووون وجهها بالأحمر ونزلت دموعها بالقوه ومشت نازله على الدرج وزين أنها من الربكه ماطاحت وبداخلها تفجرت المشاعر وتحس أن قلبها راح يوقف من الموقف اللي صار بينها وبين علي, وعطلول قبل ماتدخل المطبخ مسحت دموعها ودخلت ولا كأن صاير شي بس صارت تسرح بين الوقت والثاني وزهره حست ليها, بس قالت بتسألها بعدين)*

*نجي لـ علي مسكين هو من الموقف اللي صار صار مرتبك وخاصةً لما صرخت فاطمه وقالت اترك يدي, مايدري ليش قال ليها هـ الكلمه يمكن عشانه تأكد من مشاعره إتجاهها وأول مره يشوفها بدون عبايه فـ تفجرت المشاعر عنده وحس إنه مايقدر يضبط نفسه وقال اللي قاله, بس بينه وبين نفسه تندم على اللي قاله*

*علي: افففففففففف أكيد راح تأخذ عني فكره غلط, وش هببت أنا من صاقعه ياربيييييييييييييييييييييي (وبعدها راح غرفته وأخذ اللي أخذه ورجع شغله)*

*..........................................*



*انتهى الجزء بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*



*يلا توقعاتكم..*

*بعد الإعتراف اللي علي أعترفه لفاطمه وش راح يصير بينهم؟؟*

*هل فاطمه راح تتقبل الشي وإلا راح ترفضه؟؟*

*وهل ريناد راح تخبر فاطمه بنت خالتها بمشاعرها لعلي؟؟*

*ولو خبرتها وش بتكون ردة فعل فاطمه؟؟*

*هل راح تتحطم؟؟ وتنسحب من حياة علي؟؟*

*وزهره؟؟ وش راح يصير ليها لما حست بمشاعر علي لفاطمه والعكس؟؟*

*هل راح تواجههم أثنينهم..!*

*وإلا راح تسكت عن الموضوع..!*


*وانشالله راح نشوووف كل شي بالجزء الجديد*




*اتمنى من الله أن أُلاقي من جميع القُراء التفاعل*

*واتمنى أن أرى الأعجاب أو الأنتقاد بين سطوركم*

*/*

*\*

*/*

*وان لقيت تفاعل وانشالله راح أنزل الجزء الجديد*

*إلى الملتقى......*

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو 
امممم اتوقع ان الخبلة ريناد بتقوول لفاطمة و اكيد فاطمة بجيلها احباط
واتوقع زهراء تواجه علي وفاطمة ويمكن فاطمة تنكر عشان لاتزعل ريناد
بلييز لا تطولي حطي الاجزاء الباقية بسرعة عشان يمدينا نقراهم خميس وجمعة

----------


## أموآج

يعطيش العافية خيتووو

ولا تطولي علينا بالتكملة 

بصراحة قصتش تجننن

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد
هلا والله أختي المحرومه كيفك انشاء الله بخير
 :deh: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو البكس عجبني 
وشفتي طلع توقعي صحيح وفطوم موبس معجبه بعلوي الا طلعت اتحبه بعد 
وريناد خير انشاء الله ليش جايه في الوسط طلعيها بس بر السالفه 
وزهور الخطيره حاسه بالسالفه بس من تحت لي تحت
 :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه وي علوي قتلني من الضحك طلعت جري مره كيف قدر 
وقال اليها احبش قويه هادي الصراحه  :embarrest: 
اما توقعاتي فهي كالتالي > ظريفه الاخت قاعده تجاوب على امتحان ههههههههه :bigsmile:  :cheesy: 
طبعا فطوم ما راح ترفض حب علي لان هي بعد تبادله نفس الشعور 
وريناد اكيد بتقول الى فاطمه عن حبها الى علي وفطوم اكيد بتنصدم من هاذ الشيء
واتمنى انها ما تتحطم ولا تسوي فيها مثاليه وتنسحب من حياة علي 
وزهره اتوقع انها بتواجههم اثنينهم في الموضوع 
يالله لاتطولي السالفه وهي قصيره وحطي بقية الاجزاء بسرعه  
و القصه كل جزء فيها يصير احلى واروع من الي قبله والحماس يزيد
و الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع  
مع خالص تحياتي لكِ 
و دمتي بخير

----------


## أموآج

وين باقي القصة خيتوو

----------


## أموآج

خيتوو المحرومة وين باقي القصة 

بلييز لا يطير الحماس

----------


## المحرومه

> يسلموا ع الطرح
> 
> القميل
> 
> تحيااااااااااااااااتي..سمورهـ



 
*مروركِ رائع ووجودُ كلماتكِ هُنا أروع من ذلك*

*ماننحرم منكِ*

*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## المحرومه

> يسلموو 
> امممم اتوقع ان الخبلة ريناد بتقوول لفاطمة و اكيد فاطمة بجيلها احباط
> واتوقع زهراء تواجه علي وفاطمة ويمكن فاطمة تنكر عشان لاتزعل ريناد
> بلييز لا تطولي حطي الاجزاء الباقية بسرعة عشان يمدينا نقراهم خميس وجمعة



*أسعدني تواجدكِ هُنا أختي الغاليه*

*كما عهدتُكِ ترسمين الإبتسامه على محياي دائماً*

*بـ تواجدكِ العَطِر*

*ماننحرم منكِ*

*\*
*/*
*\*

*أسفه على الإطاله بس لإني عندي مشكلة بـ عيوني والطبيب مانعني من التواجد عليه*

*بس اني عاندته وكتبت ليكم جزء بسيط اتمنى أن ينال على أعجابكم واوعدكم بأسرع وقت أنزل الفصل الثاني وراح تكتشوف أشياء جديده في حياة الشخصيات*

*ألتمس منكم العذر أحبتي*

*\*
*\*
*\*

*ههههههههههه حلوه توقعاتكِ بس ماراح أرد عليهم*

*لإن ابيكِ تتحمسين وتكتشفين بنفسكِ وش راح يصير*

*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## المحرومه

> يعطيش العافية خيتووو
> 
> ولا تطولي علينا بالتكملة 
> 
> بصراحة قصتش تجننن



 
*أسعدتني كثيراً بتواجدكِ هُنا بين سُطوري المُتواضعه*
*أنرتي صفحتي بطلتكِ الحلوه*
*ماننحرم منكِ أختي العزيزه*
*قصتي ليست أحلى من حضوركِ الرائع*
*وانشالله راح أنزل الجزء الخامس ولكنْ على فصلين*
*وقد ذكرت لكم السبب*

*ألتمس منكم العذر أحبتي*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## المحرومه

> اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد
> 
> هلا والله أختي المحرومه كيفك انشاء الله بخير
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو البكس عجبني 
> وشفتي طلع توقعي صحيح وفطوم موبس معجبه بعلوي الا طلعت اتحبه بعد 
> وريناد خير انشاء الله ليش جايه في الوسط طلعيها بس بر السالفه 
> وزهور الخطيره حاسه بالسالفه بس من تحت لي تحت
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه وي علوي قتلني من الضحك طلعت جري مره كيف قدر 
> ...



 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*::*

*تواجدكِ الدائم هُنا يرسمُ لي إبتسامه لا حدودَ لها*
*دائماً مُميزه بتواجدكِ بين سطوري المُتواضعه*
*أنرتي صفحتي بحضوركِ الراقي*
*ماننحرم منكِ أختي العزيزه*

*/*
*\*
*/*

*أسفه على الإطاله وذكرت لكم السبب*
*وانشالله الحين راح أنزل الجزء الجديد*
*وانشالله ينال على اعجابكم*

*::*

*ههههههههههه عجبتني تعقيباتكِ وتعليقكِ على التوقعات*
*ماراح أقول شي*
*بس*
*راح أخليكِ أنتي بنفسكِ تكتشفي الاحداث*

*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## المحرومه

> وين باقي القصة خيتوو



 




> خيتوو المحرومة وين باقي القصة 
> 
> بلييز لا يطير الحماس



 
*أختي العزيزه أمواج*

*أسعدني جداً حماسكِ وتشجيعكِ لي*

*ماننحرم منكِ أبداً*

*واتمنى أن أكون عند حُسنِ ظنكِ*

*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## المحرومه

*وها أنا أعُودُ منْ جديد بجزءً جديد*

*أضعو هذا الجزء بين يديكمْ*

*راجيةً من الله أن ينال على إعجابكم*

*ومتمنيةً أن يكون هذا الجزء قد يُشبعَ فضولكم بمعرفة تكملة الأحداث*

*وألتمس منكم العذر على إطالتي*


*تحياتي*


*الجزء الخامس:*
*الفصل الأول:*
*في أمريكا اللي كانت ملئيه بالحركه والفوضى..*
*كان االجو بااااارد وصقيييييييييييييع حد التجمد والثلج يطيح ومنظره كان روووووعه*
*محمد كان يتمشى بالشوارع بدون هدف وصاب تفكيره كله في ساره حبيبته,* 
*أشتاااق ليها ويمبى ينزل بأسرع وقت البلد عشان يتقابل معاها..*
*وبين الزحااااام والفوضى والناس رايحه وراده*
*طراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااخ*
*محمد بخلعه: أأأأأأأأأأأأأوش*
*البنت: اوووه أنا أسفه جداً <<هو الكلام طبعاً بالانجليزي بس أنا بكتبه بالفصحى هع*
*محمد بإحراج: أسف أنا الذي لم أكن أقصد ذلك*
*البنت بإبتسامه: لا بأس لم يكن ذلك مؤلماً*
*محمد: هل أنتي من دول الخليج, يبدو عليكِ هكذا..؟*
*البنت: نعم أنا بحرنية الأصل*
*محمد: هل لي أن أعرف أسمكِ..؟*
*البنت ببتسامه جذابه: لا أستطيع, المعذره أنا في عجله من أمري, إلى اللقاء*
*محمد وبادلها أبتسامتها: حسناً , إلى اللقاء*
*(طبعاً البنت كانت محتشمه في ملابسها ولابسه حجاب)*
*بعد ماراحت البنت محمد وصل للشقه وفكره في البنت اللي صادفها وحس إنها من عايله محافظه والدليل حشمتها في لبسها...*
*..........................................*
*العصر بعد ماطلعوا شلة زهره من بعد ماتغذو معاها..*
*ايمان كانت في المطبخ تشرب ماي*
*جاها علي ووجهه متغير*
*ايمان ونزلت الكأس على الطاوله: هلا علاوي قواك الله*
*علي بتعب: اهلين الله يقويش*
*ايمان وتقرب منه: شكلك تعبان عسى ماشر, اني بصراحه كنت بسألك على الغذا يوم نتغذى جميع بس قلت مو وقتها*
*علي ببتسامه باهته: لا لا تخافي بس تعرفي ضغوط العمل والحاله في الشركه هدت حيلي <<الحقيقه هو تعبان من التفكير على اللي سواه في فاطمه والكلمه اللي قالها بدون وعي*
*ايمان بحزن: الله يعينك علاوي*
*علي: أقول أمون أنا الحين رايح أجيب جدتي جهزي ليها الغرفه اللي تحت, خلاص الحين عمي قالي اروح أخذها وتجي تعيش ويانا*
*ايمان وفرحت: من عيوني ماطلبت شي وأصلاً أمي بنشيلها فوق روسنا*
*أبتسم علي براحه وايمان بادلته الإبتسامه ومشى عنها وفي طريقه صادف زهره توها نازله من فوق*
*علي: وينش انتين ما تبيني..؟*
*زهره: خخخخخ تعرف أختك انت إذا مسكت تلفون وجوال قرقر فيه ولا تهده هع هع هع وبعدين كانوا ويايي صديقاتي نسيت*
*علي: ههههههههه في هذي عاد صدقتي*
*زهره: شكلك طالع, وش رأيك أخوك أطلع وياك..؟ <<قالتها ورافعه حاجب تنتظر الجواب*
*علي ومشى: هذا اللي قاصر بعد, أقوووووووول روحي مكان ماجيتي, أنا مانا فاضي لش مع كشتش*
*زهره وتخصرت: أفاااااااا, ماعليه مقبوله منك يالدبه*
*علي: وغصباً عليش مقبوله, وبعدين ياهبله أنا رايح أجيب جدتي لإنها بتعيش هني وإلا نسيتي..!!!*
*زهره وضاقت فيها الدنيا: ياربيييييييي!!!!!*
*رحنا وطي أجل, اففففففف بدت الحنه والنصايح من ألحين, ياربي أمدنا بالصبرررررررر*
*علي: هييييييي أحترمي جدتش من الحين أقولش, ترى هي كبيره في السن وليها إحترامها فااااهمه*
*زهره ومتضايقه: أنشالله*
*علي وطلع: روحي بس جهزي الغرفه ويه ايمانوه بااي*
*زهره: انزييييييين*
*..............................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*..............................................*
*في بيت أبو أحمد..*

*الكل كان قاعد بالصالة مع جدتهم*
*(خبركم الجده خلاص راح تودع البيت وبتروح بيت ولدها علي يعني لآزم يقعدوا معاها عشان يحسسوها بغلاتها عندهم)*

*مصطفى بمرح: هااااااا أمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه نويتي تروحي وتتركينا مع السُلطات العليا*
*الجده بستنكار: دويه دي السَلطه (تقصد السَلطه اللي تنأكل ههههههه)*
*هني مصطفى ورحاب ماتوا من الضحك*
*أم أحمد وعصبت عليهم: مصطفوه,,رحابوه , يلا عاااد بلا مسخره أحترموا جدتكم*
*رحاب وكاتمه ضحكتها: أماااااااااه خليش ويانا والله تعودنا عليش, إذا رحتي من لينا غيرش أنتين نور البيت واذا رحتي بيظلم*
*الجده: وصاقعه جه وش ليي كار يظلّم, قالوا لش أني اللي أدفع حق الكهربا آآآآآهو طسي عن وجهي, تلعبي عليي انتين ياالخايسه*
*خلاااااااااااااص هني تعالوا دوروا مصطفى ورحاب وأم أحمد ماقدروا يتحملوا وكركر ضححححححححححك على كلامها وهي تناظرهم متعجبه*

*أحمد وهو داخل البيت سمع صوت ضحكهم*
*أحمد ويأشر عليهم: وش صااااااااير ضحكم لأخر الفريق..؟؟؟؟*
*أمة لا إله إلا الله سمعتكم*
*الجده ومتحمقه: تعاااااااال قول ليهم, أني كلما تكلمت حاجه قاموا يضحكوا ويتمسخروا عليي قليلين الحياااااااا والآداااااااااااااااب والتربييييييييييييييه*
*أم أحمد ومسكت نفسها: لاااااا عمه مو جذي السالفه إحنا مانضحك عليش, بس رحابوه قالت نكته وضحكنا هههههه <<تمبى تبرر موقفهم خخخخ*
*مصطفى: هاااااااااااه أحمدوووووه بشر وش نتيجتك..؟*
*أحمد ببتسامه: الحمدلله كل شي أوكي, أنا وأصحابي*
*أم أحمد وحضنت ولدها فرحااااانه: مبروووك ياولدي مبروووووووووووووووووك*
*أحمد وفرحان: الله يبارك فيش أماااااه*
*وجو له مصطفى ورحاب وباركوا له بالنجاح*
*الجده ورايحه فيها: مبروووك أحمدي ( التدليعه هع ) عجل صرت دختررررر*
*أحمد وماسك ضحكته: لا اماه وش دختر الله يهديش تو الناس على تخرجي من الجامعه وبعدين أنا تحصصي مو دكتوراه*
*الجده ومفهيه: وش تقووووووووووووول عفررر انت.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*رحاب: أووووه أحمدوه ماعندك سالفه, يعني أنت ماتعرف أمي كله تقول دختر ودختر مايندرى أدامن اللي بيطلع دختر لينا الظاهر فيصلوووووه*
*أحمد: هههههههههههههههههه إلا فيصلوه بعد وجهه وجه دكتوراه*
*الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه <<ماعدا الجده لإنها شخرت نوم من الفهايه*
*فيصل نزل من فوق وسمع أسمه: خيييييييييير جايبين طاريي؟؟؟؟*
*مصطفى بمزح: إذا طريت الجلب زهب له عصا*
*فيصل وعصصصصصصصصبت حده: ماجلب غيرك يالحقيييييييير*
*أم أحمد وحمقت: آهووو بدينا بالشباق والمناقر, خلاااااااااص عاد أحترموا وجودي ووجود جدتكم يلااااااا بلا شباق*
*مصطفى أستحى وراح لأمه باس رأسها: أسف أماااااااه مو قصدي*
*فيصل بكبرياء وغطرسه: والله عاد أنا بكيفي أسوي اللي أبغي أسويه ماحد له سُلطه عليي*
*رحاب وعصبت: فيصلوه يالزفت, أحترم أمك أحسن لك فاااااااهم*
*فيصل بلا مبالاه: مايهمني كلامش (طالعها من فوقها لتحتها وطلع بره البيت)*
*أحمد وفقد أعصابه على أسلوب فيصل: هذاااااااااا عمره ماراح يصير رجااااااااااال, لا إحترام أُم ولا إحترام جده ولا إحترام أخوه, هذاااااااا كله من دلع أبوي له هو اللي خلاه جذذذذذذذذذذذذذي, صدقوني هذا اللي راح يضيعه ويضيع مستقبله وبتشوفوووووووووو (خلص من كلامه وركب غرفته مصب وحالته حاله وهو اللي نادر إذا عصب بهالطريقه)*
*أم أحمد وتضايقت: وويش بيدي أسويه..!*
*أبو أحمد الله يهديه ماعنده حل وسط يا إنه يدلع أو أنه يقسى, يارب رحمتك يارب*
*الجده وأوتعت مختلعه: اااااااااااااااااااااه وين سراولتي...؟؟؟؟؟*
*مصطفى وضحك: هههههههههه إحنا ويه هالسرواله مادري متى بينقرضوا صار ليهم سنين وبنين عندش وبعدش تلبسيهم*
*الجده: وانت وش لك من كاااااااار, هذي من رحة الغالي جدك رحمة الله عليه, جه تفكر بستغني عنهم وبعطيك إياهم لو تحللللللللم يالصالقعه ماتحصل على واحد منهم*
*مصطفى: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يلا خذ, اللي يشوفني بدحن بس عشان تعطيني واحد منهم, كلهم معالف وش اسوي فيهم أنا*
*رحاب: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أم أحمد: يلا عاااااد أستحوا هاااااااااه وش هالكلام البايخ*
*(توها رحاب بتتكلم إلا وجرس البيت يدق)*
*الجده وأختلعت: وطااااااااااااامه*
*أم أحمد: رحابوه روحي شوفي من؟*
*رحاب: وهالدلخ هذا لويش مايروح محسوب لينا رجال على الطل!!!*
*مصطفى وكفخها على رأسها: أحترمي نفسش يالمعفنه فاااااااااهمه, وروحي ذلفي غرفتش أحسسسسسسسسسن*
*رحاب ومتخصره: مو أني قاعده على قلبك*
*مصطفى بعناد: وأكثـــــر*
*رحاب بحلست عليه وركبت غرفتها*
*أم أحمد: وصاقعه روح شوووووف من على الباب من زمااااان يدق وانتون حضراتكم تشابقوا يلااااااا*
*(علطول مصطفى تحرك وراح يفتحه)*
*.......................................*
*في بيت أم مازن...*
*كانت أم مازن قاعدة بالصاله وضايق خلقهاااااااا مره, ماتدري تلاقيها من مازن وإلا من ريناد, أثنينهم عنودين ومايجيبوا خبرها*
*ريناد اللي كانت نازله من غرفتها بعد مافزعت البيت من صوت الأغاني <<عشان جذي أمها متضايقه لإنه راحت ليها وهزئتها بس ريناد ما جابت خبرها وكملت ولا كأن أمها مستحرقه عليها*
*ريناد ومبسوطه: هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي*
*أم مازن كانت تهز رجولها من العصبيه ولا ردت عليها بس قامت تناظرها بنظرات شريره وريناد فهمت ده الشي*
*ريناد ورافعه حاجب: شدعوه أماااااااااه وش فيش!!!*
*أم مازن بعصبيه: لا أني أمش ولا أعرفش قومي فااااااااااارقي*
*ريناد وتقعدت على الكنب: أفااااا ليش الحلو زعلان*
*أم مازن وفولت على أستهتار بتها: لاااااااااا والله, من شوووووووووي أقولش قومي طفي هالزفت اللي ينهق ما أنتين راضيه ولا جبتي خبري والحين جايه تكلميني هيييييييييييه*
*ريناد ووقفت معصبه: آهووووو والله حاله لا أطلع من البيت ولا خناقه, 24 ساعه بين أربع جدرااااااااااان, وش تمبيني أسوي يعني..!!!!!!*
*(وهي رايحه) عيييييييييييييييييييشه تقصصصصصصصصصصصصصصر العمــــر*
*أم مازن خلاااااااص عصبت بجد من كلامها وبدت تنزل دموعها بهدوء*
*ريناد دارت قبل ماتركب الدرج وصعقها دموع أمها بس عشان هي بعد كانت مخنوقه طنشت وركبت غرفتها تصيح حظها اللي كانت دائم تقول إنه طااااايح*
*أم مازن وتضرب برجولها: حسبي يالله ونعم الوكيييييييل فيكم, جننتوني وطلعتوا ليي قرووووووووون, ماباقي شي من عمري خلاااااااااص انقصف منكم ياعساكم خنااااااااااااااااااااااااقه*
*.....*
*كانت دموع ريناد تطيح على خدها صحيح هي تصرفها خطأ بس بعد في نظرها هي معذوره يعني لا تطلع ولا عندها خوات ولا هم يحزنون وعندها اخو واحد مايجيب خبرها وش تسوي يعني !!!*
*دايم تحسد اللي حواليها عشانهم عندهم أب وعندهم خوات وأخوه وهي لأ!!*
*حتى فاطمه بنت خالتها دايم تناظرها على أن عندها أم وأبو وأخو كبير مدلعينها أخر دلع ويعطونها من حبهم وحنانهم*
*كله تحس أن هي ناقصه واللي حواليها كاملين ( والكامل وجهه )*
*وهني بس بدت تصيييييييييح بهدوووووووووووووووووووووووء*
*(هي بمجرد تذكر ده الموضوع تتحسس وتنزل دموعها وتتمنى أن أبوها عايش لحد الحين يمكن يعوضها عن الحنان ويدلعها مثل ما الباقي يدلعوا)*
*....................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*....................................*
*مصطفى بصرااااااااااخ: أماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااه علي ولد عمي بيدخـــــــل !!!*
*علي وصم أذونه: حشاااااااا ميكرفون!!!!!*
*مصطفى: خخخخخ تف تف تف لا تحسدنا*
*علي ودزه: رشحتني الله يخسك*
*(ودخل علي وسلم وعلى جدته ومرت عمه وأخذها ومشى , وطبعاً ما يخلى الموقف من الفلم الهندي = يعني صياح وحاله هههههههههه)*
*..................................*
*وصل علي البيت وعلطول دخل وأستقبلتهم ايمان بالأستقبال الحار*
*الجده وهي تقعد على الكنب: إلا وينهي زهروه طويلة اللسان!!*
*ايمان وفيها الضحكه: بغرفتها, بس أحين بتنزل أكيد سمعت حسش*
*علي وجئ من غرفتها بعد ماوده الشنطة داخل: يلااا أماه روحي غرفتش أرتاحي*
*الجده: يوووه حيفني (يعني توني هع) جايه مامداني أتنفس لاحقين على الدار*
*علي وهو ماشي: براحتش أماه, يلا أنا طالع باي*
*الجده بستنكار: حق ويش طالع حيفها ماظلمت الدنيا*
*على وقف وحاس ببوزه: إيه عدل بدى التحقيق*
*الجده وسمعت همس: ويشووووووووو*
*علي: لا أماه بس أنا بطلع مواعد صاحبي*
*الجده اللي انعدت من ولدها صالح: انزين بس هاه مو تتأخر عن أنصاص الليالي*
*علي ومشى متنرفز: حلووو حلووو, انشالله أماه (ويوجه كلامه لإيمان اللي كانت متسدحه ضحك عليهم) :سوي لأمش عشا بدون ملح وخلي زهرو تساعدش*
*ايمان وفاطسه ضحك: ههههه اوكي, ننتظرك على العشا أخوك!*
*علي وطلع: لاااا ماأمبى شي لإن بتأخر*
*................................*
*زهره سمعت حس جدتها بس مانزلت لإن مره متضايقه وقالت بتنزل بعدين لإن لاحقه على هدرات ومناقر جدتها, أخذت جوالها وأتصلت طوالي على فاطمه صاحبتها بس لقته على الإنتظار*
*زهره وعصبت: أففففففففف هذي تكلم من حضرتها أكيد رينادوه الدبه*

*من جهه ثانيه..*
*فاطمه بإحراج: بس أني ما أعرفش بعدني, هي مره وحده اللي تمشيت وياش فيها*
*خلود: أني أدري عشان جذي أمباش تجي بيتنا ونتعرف على بعضنا أكثر!*
*فاطمه وتفكر بداخلها: طيب ليش ماتجي ليي أنتين!!*
*خلود: أبوي مسافر ومستحييييل بيرضى ليي أطلع بره البيت إذا هو مو موجود*
*فاطمه: اممممممممم خلاص بقول إلى أمي وأبوي وباشوف إذا رضيوا*
*خلود: أوكي صار وانشالله يارب يرضوووووووووووووووا*
*فاطمه: هههههههههههههه متحمسه شكلش*
*خلود: ههههههههه فوق ماتصوري, والله حبيتش فطوم أحس براحه لما أكلمش*
*فاطمه: تسلمي غناتي, والله شعوري شعورش*
*خلود: يلا أتركش ألحين وأنتظر أتصالش على الموافقه*
*فاطمه: انشالله (وسكرت بعد ماودعتها)*
*شافت فاطمه إن زهره متصله عليها 3 مرات وقالت بتكلمها بعد ماتروح تشوف ساره من زمااان عنها ومن زمااااااااااان ما قعدت وياها*

*في غرفة ساره كانت قاعده على النت مع صاحباتها وحاطه المايك في أذونها*
*تسمع أغنية نانسي عجرم (حبك ليّا)*

*((حبك ليا غالي عليا أحسه بقلبي*
*وأشوفه بعيني*
*حبك ليا بيطمني بيعيشني أحلى سنيني*
*عمري ما خوفت في حضنك عمري*
*عمري ما حاعشق بعدك عمري*
*وكل الباقي في عمري يا عمري*
*حعيشه معاك معاك يا حبيبي*
*احساسي معاك صدقته خلاص** ....إلخ))*

*فاطمه دقت الباب أكثر من مره بس ماشافت رد*
*فاطمه وتكلم نفسها: وش فيها هذي ماترد خلني أدخل أشوف (ودخلت وشافت اللي شافته هع)*
*فاطمه وقربت لعندها: سااااااااااااروه وجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*
*بس ساره رايحه بـ عالم ثاني ومندمجة مع الأغنية وتسولف مع صاحباتها مسنجر*
*فاطمه عصبت وعطتها خفقه ( خفقه = ضربه هع ) على ظهرها*
*ساره وانفجعت وعلطول شالت المايك: وش صااااااااااااااااااااااااير!!!!*
*فاطمه: أسألي نفسش وش صاير, حشااااااااا من زمان أكلمش وانتين رايحه فيها*
*ساره وبعدها مو مستوعبه الموضوع: أنتين من وين طلعتي!!!!*
*فاطمه بستهزاء: من بطن أمـي!*
*ساره وعصبت: سخيفــــه*
*فاطمه وتنرفزت: إيه لإن من جزاتي جايه أقعد وياش, صار لي فتره ما أشوفش ولما جيت لش أكتسب أجر عليش تعامليني جذي هااااااااااااه*
*ساره وعصصصصصبت حدها: أنقلعي بره وأكتسبي أجر على واحد غيري ياحيوانه*
*فاطمه وخلاص فقعت: أوكــي معلش يا أخت ساره لكن أني الغبيه اللي أستاهل*
*(طلعت بره بعد ماصفعت الباب بقوه)*
*........................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*........................................*
*جاسم كان مع مهند يتمشوا بالسيارة .......*
*مهند: ويش رأيك نمر أحمدوووه*
*جاسم: مادري أخاف نروح ونلاقي أبوه الأقشر ويعطينا كماً كلمة تسم البدن*
*عاااااااااااد ويش يفكنا منه هذيك الحزه!!!!!*
*مهند وفيه الضحكه: لا ما أتوقع يكون موجود هالحزه, خلنا نروح نجرب حظنا*
*جاسم وغير طريقه: يلاا أمرك ولا أمر الحكومه*
*مهند: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه (وراحوا بيت أحمد)*

*.....*

*مهند: مو هذا فيصل اخو احمدوه*
*جاسم ويتلفت: وينه!!*
*مهند: داكو له, شوووووووووووف منااااااااااك (وأشر له بمكانه)*
*جاسم: إيه والله هذا هو الجحش, وياسلااااااااااااام قاعد ويدخن وهو بعده ما طلع من البيضه*
*مهند: خلنا نقوم ونشوف وش سالفته هذا*
*جاسم: يمكن أهله يدروا عنه, نروح إحنا ونرز الفيس على الطل!!*
*مهند: لا ما أعتقد يدروا أنت تعرف أبو أحمد موووووت شديد يعني أستحاله يرضى بذي الحاجات*
*جاسم: يمكن, يلا قوم (ونزلوا)*
*..................................................  ..*

*إيمان كانت قاعده بالصاله تنظف المكتبه رن جوالها اللي كان محطوط على الطاوله راحت له وأخذته ولما شافت المُتصل تفاجئت وقالت بصوت مرتفع: أمـــــل!!!!!*
*(هي من ذاك اليوم لما شيشتها على عبدالله وخلتها تكلمه تشابقت وياها على ذي السالفه وصارت علاقتهم منقطعه)*
*ايمان ردت ومن داخلها تردد: ألووو*
*أمل بدموع تماسيح: يعني هنت عليش إيموو, افا واني أقول إيمان صاحبتي مستحيــل تتركني ومابتهون عليها العشره اللي بينا*
*إيمان بحزن واضح: بس انتين تدري إنش غلطانه وتقعدي تحني عليي لين ما أسوي شي أني ماني مقتنعه أسويه*
*أمل بهمس: مسوى الغباء له*
*ايمان وماسمعتها عدل: وشوو تقولي!!*
*أمل: أقولش ماصار شي كبير عشان تعامليني جذي, حرااااااااااام عليش إيموو أني صاحبتش*
*ايمان بحِسن نيه: أنزين خلاص أمسحي دموعش ماله دااااعي تصيحي*
*أمل بخبث: أنزين أول شي قولي ليي أنش سامحتيني*
*ايمان وعلى نياتها: خلاص أوكي أنسي السالفه <<مسكينه على نياتها طيوووبه وبسرعه تنسى وماتشيل بقلبها على أحد وفي هالزمن الطيب مأكول حقه وضاااااااايع*
*أمل بفرحه على غباء ايمان وسذاجتها: يابعد روووووووووحي والله*
*(وظلوا يسولفوا ورجعوا مثل قبل)*
*..........................................*
*فيصل بعصبيه: انقلعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عني ماليكم شغل فيي فاهمين, هذا اللي قاصر بعدددد, حثالة أحمدوووه يتدخلوا في حيااااااااتي الخاصه*
*جاسم وماسك أعصابه: أحترم نفسك فااااااااهم وما حثاله غيرك يالحقير, انت ماعندك أحتررررررررام لا لصغير ولا لكبير!!!!!*
*مهند وماسك جاسم عشان لا يتهور وتصير وقعه بينهم: خلاص جسوم خلنا نمشي باللعنه اللي تلعنه خله يولـــي زييييييين*
*فيصل ومعصب: باللعنه اللي تلعنك انت يالحيوان <<طبعاً يقصد معند*
*مهند هني هو اللي فقد أعصابه ومسك فيصل من بلوزته وصار يسب فيه بس جاسم بَعْد مهند عن فيصل لإنه عارف إن مهند أن عصب يفقد حواسه ومايدري وش يسوي*
*جاسم ويباعد مهند عن فيصل: خلااااص مهندووه هذا كفو واحد يحرق أعصابه عليه خلاااااااااااااااص خله يولي*
*فيصل ووجهه أحمر: أعلى ما خيلكم أركبوه يالحثاله يا ..... <<تشفير هع هع*
*خلص من كلامه ورمى الزقاره على الأرض بتجاههم أستحقار ليهم وعلطوووووووول دخل البيت وماترك ليهم فرصه عشان يتكلموا من جديد معاه*

*مهند ومفول: صحيح قليل أدب ومو مربى عدل*
*جاسم وماسك رأسه من العصبيه: أنا أنا أنا اللي ذابحني إنه أخو أحمد الولد المؤدب الخلوق اللي الكل يحبه ويمدحه بأخلاقه وخجله*
*مهند وتنهد تنهيده طلعت من أعماقه: وش تسوي بعد لابُد من شجرة الشرر يطلع منها ثمار طيب , وهذا حالهم كلهم ينحطوا على الجرح إلا فيصلوه والأبو*
*جاسم: خلاص بلا حرقة أعصاب آهوو أتصل على احمدوه خله يطلع مالي خلق أروح وأدق الباب ويطلع ليي المحوووس*
*مهند: أوكي*
*....................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*....................................*
*علي كان قاعد مع رضا صاحبه عند باب بيتهم*
*علي: وهذي كل القصه*
*رضا وتحمس وفرح لصاحبه: ياعيني وش هالحركتات, بدينا نحب ياعلووي ها (وغمز له)*
*علي وتنهد: الحُب يارضا مايدق الباب .. الحُب يدخل بالقلب بدووون استإذان*
*رضا: بس ياعلي هذي واجد صغيره عليك, هي بعمر أختك الصغيره!!*
*علي ببتسامه: مو مهم العمر عندي المهم طريقة التفكير*
*رضا وأحتار: والله ماعرف ويش أقولك, بس تدري!!*
*يمكن يكون خير لك عشان تنسى الماضي وتنسى جرحك اللي بالقلب نازف*
*علي اللي تذكر الماضي بوقت قرر يدفنه للأبد: ااااااااه يارضا اتمنى حظي يعتدل*
*رضا: لا أكيد, صاحبة أختك من المؤكد تستاهلك وإلا كيف قلبك دق من جديد*
*علي وابتسم بألم: أكيد*
*(طبعاً راح تعرفوا ماضي علي أنشالله مع الأحداث الجايه)*
*...........................................*
*مر أسبوع بصعوبه بالنسبه لـ فاطمه اللي طول الوقت تفكر باللي صار ليها معاه وكلمة ( أحبش ) لسه ترن بإذنها وكأنه بوجهها ويقول لها بهاللحظه, ومشاعرها أتجاه علي تكبر يوم بعد يوم وتحس بالشوووق له بس تكابر*
*أما ريناد كل يوم تمبى تقول لـ فاطمه بنت خالتها بس تتردد , وخلت كل شي للأيام وقالت أكيد بيوم راح أخبرها حتى لو طحت من عيونها*
*أما علي فـ ألم الماضي صار يطارده يوم بعد يوم ويتذكر اللي صار له وكأنه صاير الشي الحين ماهو من سنييييييييييييين , بس إرادته وعزمه على إنه ينسى قدروا يخلوه قوي بحبه لـ فاطمه*
*(وزي مايقولوا الحُب زي ماينزف جروح .. يطيب جروح ويداويها) وهذا اللي صاير مع علي بحبه الجديد مع فاطمه!!!!*
*........................................*
*خلود ببتسامه: وأخيراً تنزلتي وزرتينا*
*فاطمه: هههههههه لا وشدعوه بس تعرفي لآزم أضبط أموري (سكتت شوي وقالت)*
*بس تدري لما قلت لأبوي ولأمي إني بزورش ماخالفوا وهذا اللي محيرني لا هم بالعاده لما أتعرف على بنت جديده وجذي يخلوها أول شي تزورني وبعدين أني أروح ليها, بس أنتين مادري كيف غيرتي الوزنه*
*خلود وضحكت: ههههههههههههههههههه عفر أني سحري غير وسحرهم (وغمزت ليها)*
*فاطمه بمزح: آآآآآآخ منش بديت أشك فيش*
*خلود: ههههههههههههههاي لا وشدعوه عاد يمكن أرتاحوا لي يعني أو شي*
*فاطمه ورفعت كتوفها: يمكن*
*خلود: صحيح قبل لا أنسى امي وخالتي يمبوا يشوفوش من كثر ما أهدر عليش عندهم*
*فاطمه وأستحت:ياعلي أستحي ماني خلودوه يالنحيسه, وبعدين حق ويش تحشي فيي عندهم هاه <<ترى فاطمه وخلود أخذوا على بعض لان صاروا يكلموا بعضهم يومياً فـ شالوا الحواجز وتعودوا على بعض*
*خلود: آهوو بالخير مو بالشر لا تخافي, يلا بروح انادي عليهم*
*فاطمه وضاعت بين ثيابها: أوكي (طلعت خلود مني وأخذت فاطمه شنطتها وعدلت من شكلها)*
*وهني أندق الباب ودخلوا ثنتين وحده صغيره بعمرها والثانيه كبيره في نهاية الثلاثينات*
*خلود وتعرفها على أهلها*
*خلود: هذي أمي رقيه خخخخخ أقول عمرش أماه*
*رقيه وتضرب بتها بمزح: عمــى مو تقولي بلا فضايح*
*فاطمه ووجهها أحمر: أهلين (وسلمت عليها)*
*خلود: ههههههههههه وهذي خالتي المصون دعاء, هاه خالتو أقول عمرش ئه*
*دعاء وتسلم على فاطمه: ههههههههههههه أحد ماسكنش الحمدلله بعدني ورده مفتحه في العشرينات*
*خلود: ههههههههههههههههاي قولي عمرش وفكينا*
*دعاء وضربتها بمزح: 23 ويش عندش*
*خلود وفاطمه: هههههههههههههههههههه*
*دعاء: بصراحه صاحبتش تجنننننننننن مو بس حليوه وصفش ولا شي بالنسبه ليها*
*فاطمه بخجل بان على ملامحها: تسلمي (ونزلت رأسها)*
*رقيه: يلا همشي دعاء نطلع حق يأخذوا راحتهم*
*خلود: ايه يلا الحين هوونا عشان نأخذ رأحتنا*
*دعاء ومره متحمسه: شدعوه خلينا شويه يالبايخه ندردش شكلها حبابه وتدخل القلب بسرعه*
*خلود وتخصرت: ياسلاااااااااااااااااااام, يمكن البينه ماتمباكم, أسألوها أول!!*
*رقيه: هاه عادي نجلس وياكم ئه..؟؟؟؟*
*فاطمه ببتسامه وماتدري ليش حست بالراحه: عااادي شدعوه البيت بيتكم*
*(وهني كلهم جلسوا)*
*رقيه: فطوم حبيبتي زي ما البيت بيتنا نمباش تعتربيه بيتكم أنتين بعد, خلاص الحين انتين صديقة خلود يعني مايحتاج نقولش تعالي أو نعزمش على جيه ترى بأي وقت ترفسي الباب وتدشي*
*دعاء: وأنا هكذا أقول <<بالفصحه*
*(وقاموا يسولفوا ويتكلموا بمختلف المواضيع وفاطمه ماتدري ليش مبسوطه معاهم وتحس بالراحه)*
*هني دق عليها جاسم وقال ليها إنه ينتظرها*
*فاطمه ووقفت: يلا اني أستأذن وبصراحه أنلبسطت وياكم وااااجد*
*رقيه: يوووه مستعجله*
*خلود ومسكتها: تو الناس فطوم ما شبعت منش*
*فاطمه بإحراج: لا أخويي جئ وينتظرني*
*دعاء: طيب قولي لجاسم يروح ويجيش بعدين عااادي*
*فاطمه وعقدت حواجبها: وش دراش أن أخويي أسمه جاسم...!!!*
*خلود وتداركت الموقف: مو أبوش أبو جاسم له*
*أني لما قلت ليهم بتجي ليي صاحبتي قلت ليهم بنت أبو جاسم الـ ..... وأسمها فاطمه هذا كل الموضوع*
*فاطمه وتفشلت من غبائها: يوه صحيح أسفه يلا أشوفكم على خير*
*(وطلعت بعد ما ودعتهم)*
*....................................*


*أنتهى الفصل الأول بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*تحياتي*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
الجزء كان مررررررررررررررررررررررررره جميل 
وكان مرررررررررررررررره قصيره
اني مقدره ظروفك و عاذرتنك وما تشوفي شر واسمعي كلام الدكتور احسن لك 
بس لا تتأخري علينه في بقية الاجزاء ترى القصه كل مره اتكون احلى واحلى من قبل
والحماس فيها يزيد و الاحداث يصير فيها اكشن 
ترى اني شاكه في سبب تعرف خلود على فاطمه احس ان ورى الموضوع شي
بس ما راح اقول 
والله يعطيك العافيه وما تشوفي شر انشاء الله 
مع تحياتي لك 
ودمتي بحفظ الباري عز وجل

----------


## أموآج

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

واني انتظر الي بعده  :bigsmile: 

اسمحي ليي تراني طماعة واحب اقرأ قصص وروايات :embarrest:

----------


## المميزة

سلامات غالية ماتشوفي شر  :amuse: 
الجزء كان روووعة بس مو كانه قصير :toung: 
يالله عااد خل نتوقع :huuh:  >>> مصدقة حالها البنية هع هع  :blink: 
والله شكل خلوود ناوية تخطب فاطمة لاخوها او واحد من نسباها  :mesb: 
بس انشا الله يطلع توقعي غلط  :mad: 
حرام علووي ما يستاهل  :angry: 
والله الحمااس يزيد مع كل جزء وناااسة كل جزء احلى من التاني :kaseh: 
في الانتظار :signthankspin:

----------


## المحرومه

> اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
> 
> الجزء كان مررررررررررررررررررررررررره جميل 
> وكان مرررررررررررررررره قصيره
> اني مقدره ظروفك و عاذرتنك وما تشوفي شر واسمعي كلام الدكتور احسن لك 
> بس لا تتأخري علينه في بقية الاجزاء ترى القصه كل مره اتكون احلى واحلى من قبل
> والحماس فيها يزيد و الاحداث يصير فيها اكشن 
> ترى اني شاكه في سبب تعرف خلود على فاطمه احس ان ورى الموضوع شي
> بس ما راح اقول 
> ...



*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*ايوه عارفه إني مقصره وكتبت جزء مره قصير بس وش اسوي بعد هذا اللي قدرت عليه غناتي*

*يلا ماعليه ألحين راح انزل الفصل الثاني وانشالله يعجبكم وينال على رضاكم*

*تسلمي غناتي والله*

*وانا مقدره اهتمامكِ*

*ومع الأحداث الجايه راح تعرفي الكثير من المُفاجئات*

*مشكوووووووره واجد*

*أسعدني تواجدكِ هُنا*

*ما انحرم منكِ*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المحرومه

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> واني انتظر الي بعده 
> 
> اسمحي ليي تراني طماعة واحب اقرأ قصص وروايات



 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*مشكوووره غناتي على هالمُتابعه الحلوه منكِ*

*يسعُدني كثيراً تواجدكِ هُنا*

*ولايهمكِ غناتي*

*الحين بنزل الفصل الجديد وانشالله ينال على إعجابكِ*

*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## المحرومه

> سلامات غالية ماتشوفي شر 
> الجزء كان روووعة بس مو كانه قصير
> يالله عااد خل نتوقع >>> مصدقة حالها البنية هع هع 
> والله شكل خلوود ناوية تخطب فاطمة لاخوها او واحد من نسباها 
> بس انشا الله يطلع توقعي غلط 
> حرام علووي ما يستاهل 
> والله الحمااس يزيد مع كل جزء وناااسة كل جزء احلى من التاني
> في الانتظار



 

*ربي يسلمكِ من كل شر غناتي*

*ايوه قصييييييير مره وعندي اسبابي بعد ويش أسوي*

*خلاص الحين بحط الفصل الجديد وانشالله يعجبكِ وينال على رضاكِ*

*ههههههههههههههههه حلو توقعكِ بس بخليكِ أنتي اللي تكتشفي إذا كان في سبب أو لأ*

*تسلمي غناتي هذا من ذوقكِ والله*

*روعة الجزء بروعة قرائها*

*أسعدني تواجدكِ هُنا*

*ماننحرم منكِ*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المحرومه

*عدتُ لكم من جديد بـ* *فصل جديد*

*متمنيةً** أن يكون هذا الفصلُ يحملُ في طياتهِ* *المفاجئات** لكمْ*

*اعتذر على إطالتي*


*تحياتي*

 
*الفصل الثاني:*


*زهره ومتنرفزه حدها: ما أخذت شي, تمبيني أحلف لش بوييييييييييييييش!!!!!*
*الجده ومستحمقه: عجل لوووووووويش داخله خناقتش دااااري أكيد أخذتي سراولتي, إيه أكيييييييييييييد تمبي تأخذيهم وتحريني عساش ريح في بدنش*
*زهره ووصلت حدها: يااااااااااااااااربي وش هالبلوى دي, (ورفعت صوتها) أقووووووولش ما أخذت شي وش أسوي فيهم أني أخذهم من زينهم, ياررررررررررربي اففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف (ومشت عنها)*
*الجده وتصارخ عليها: تعااااااااالي آهووو وتعتعوبش للنار جيبي سروالتي لأقووول إلى أخوووش علوووووووووه ينتف بدنش*
*زهره ركبت فووق وهي معصببببببه ومفوله حدددها حتى إن وجهها أحمررررررررررر من كثر ماهي معصبه, دخلت غرفة ايمان بكل قوتها حتى من دون ما تستأذن وايمان واااااااااااو أنواع الخلعه صارت فيها*
*ايمان وطفر شعر رأسها من الخلعه: واااااااااااااااااااااااه ويش صاااااااااير*
*زهره والدموع تجمعت في عيونها: بامووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووت <<قالتها بكل قهر*
*ايمان ومختلعه: انزين ويش صاير له خلعتيني..!!!!*
*زهره وقامت تصارخ: هذي أمش بتجلطني من جد, ماسكتني تحقيق إلا أخذت سراولتها, وقسم بالله تصلح تصير المحقق كونان, افففففففففف طفشت, زهقت, أستجنيت, ماني قاااااااااادره أتحمل افففففففففف*
*ايمان: هدّي وش صاير, الموضوع ترى مايستاهل ده كله*
*زهره ومفوله: لا والله حلللللللفي عاد, اقولش طلعت روووووحي*
*ايمان بحنيه: زهور أمي العوده مره كبيره في السن, تحتاج الحنان والكلمه الطيبه والمعامله الحليوه, تمبى أحد يوقف بجنبها يراعيها ويتحملها, أمي يمبى ليها عنايه خاصه ولا تنسي إنها مخرفه شوي يعني تحملي خيط وخيط اللي تقطه ولاتنسي إن وياها مرض السكر والضغط والشبقات والمناقر مو زين ليها وهي مو ناقصه, وتأكدي هي ماجت لينا إلا وهي متأكده إنها بتلاقي ويانا الحب والحنان والإهتمام مو زي عمي اللي مايحترمها وكله يغلط عليها يعني لو ما مرت عمي طيوبه وحنونه جان أمي الله أعلم بحالها*
*زهره وحست لنفسها إنها أنفعلت من لا شي: أوكي, بس هذي سالفة سروالتها ماني طايقتنها أبد, يعني بأخذهم وش باسوي فيهم باروح أبهم المدرسه مثلاً..؟؟! كلهم خلاقين أكلهم الدهر*
*ايمان: اوووه وش تونا قايلين؟؟*
*زهره ومشت رايحه لعند الباب وهي رافعه إيدها للسماء: فوضت أمري إلى الله*
*ايمان ضحكت على اسلوب زهره وجت في بالها أفكاااار ((يعني لو ما وجود أمي العوده الله يطول في عمرها إن جان مادري كيف بصير, أحس أمي عوضتني حنان أمي الله يرحمها وملت مكانها, تسولف وتشاهد ويايي يعني أحسها نورت البيت وأحيته بعد امي وابوي رحمة الله عليهم, الله يحفظش جدتي ويطول في عمرش ياااارب))*
*.........................................*
*في الكويت..*
*مكان تواجد مازن وخالد...*
*خالد ومتملل: مازنوووووه منته ناوي نرجع ترى مصخنيها, وعاد أمي وأبوي أذوني في عيشتي كل شوي أتصالات متى بترجع ومتى بترجع زوعوا جبدي*
*مازن وعصب عليه: انزيييييييين لا أدعس رأسك في الأرض, بكره بنرجع فكنا ترى من جد لحست مخي أنت وأمك وأبوك هالمره مانا جاي ويااااااااااااااك*
*خالد: بعد أنت تعرف بقوانينهم الصارمه, لو عليي ما شافوا رقعة وجهي*
*(ورن جوال مازن وكانت بنت من البنات اللي يكلمهم)*
*مازن ومبسووووووووط وهو رافعنه: هلاااااااااا بهالصوت هلا هلا*
*البنت: هلا وغلا كيفك ياقلبي..؟*
*مازن ورايح فيها: دامني أسمع أحلى صوت بالدنيا أنا بألف خيييير*
*خالد ويقرب من أذون مازن وتكلم بنذاله: عن العياره أبو الشباب*
*مازن: عمري دقايق بس خليش على الخط (وشال جواله ودار لخالد) وش عندك راز الفيس يالحيوااان هاااه وش هالنذاله اللي عندك, يلا اقلب وجهك لا اسوي الحين في وجهك مهرجان*
*خالد: خخخخخخخخخخ والله حاله*
*مازن ويحط الجوال في أذونه: حسسسسسسسسسسسد اللهم ياكافي (ورد على البنت) : هلوووو حياتي*
*البنت: انت وينك تركتني على الخط ورحت..؟*
*مازن بجذب: لا بس هذا سواق الفيلا اللي في السعوديه بلدنا جايب ليي أغراض أنا طالبنهم منه وتعرفي الخدددددددم (مدد على الكلمه عشان خالد يسمع) الحياوين لآزم يغلطوا وهو البقره ماجاب ليي الغرض المهم نساه هالدلخ*
*خالد سمع كلامه وهو رايح الحمام: ماعليه مقبوله منك يامازنوه*
*البنت: طيب وش الغرض اللي نساه ومحتاجه..؟*
*مازن بخبث: مفتاح السبير حق سيارتي الهمر, لان المفتاح اللي عندي ضايع فقلت له يجيبه والحمار الغبي نساااااااااه <<طبعاً كله جذب في جذب*
*البنت: اوووه الله يعينك*
*مازن: شنسوي بعد ياقلبي لآزم ابشوف حل, وهالحثاله حسابه عندي*
*البنت: طيب شرايك نطلع وأروق لك الجوو وننبسط*
*مازن بخبث: يارررررريت بس ماعندي سياره للأسف*
*البنت: ولا يهمك حبيبي سيارتي تحت أمرك , خلاص رح أمر عليك وراح أعطيك سيارتي عشان إذا أحتجتها*
*مازن ووصل للي يمباه: أوكييييييي حياتي مشكووووره, خلاص نلتقي بالكوفي شوب اللي شفتش فيه أول مره*
*البنت: أوكي حبيبي إذا طلعت دقيت عليك سي يوو (وسكرت)*
*خالد وطالع من الحمام (والجميع بكرامه) : يلعن أبو الجذب ياشيخ*
*مازن: أقوووووووول لو تسكت يكووووووون أحســـــن*
*خالد: بتطلع معاها..؟*
*مازن وقاعد يلبس: عندك مانع..؟؟!!!!*
*خالد: وأنا..؟*
*مازن بستنكار: أشربك الحليبه يعني.!!!*
*خالد: أمبى أطلع معااااك*
*مازن وهو طالع: يمدحوا قعدت البيت ترى, بااااااااااااااااااي (وطلع)*
*خالد وتلحف بالبطانيه: سخيييييييييييييييييييييف, أتصل لأم السعف والليف جنانوه اللزقه أحسن لي (ودق عليها) <<هذي جنان القيرل فرند تقريباً من سنه وهو يكملها بس ما هو لاقي يأخذ منها شي وكل مايقول ليها يمبى يشوفها تتحجج بأهلها وكل يوم والثاني متصله فيه تمباه بس يسليها عن طريق الجوال وماتمبى غير ده الشي وهو بدلاخته ماهو راضي يفهم* 
*}{ وهذي حياااااااااااااة مازن وخالد بعيد عن الرقابه, وعدم الخوف من الخالق سبحانه وتعالى }{*
*.........................................*
*اليوم يوم جديد .. يإشراقة الشمس .. والهواء المعتدل نوعاً ما*
*( هل ياترى بيكون يوم سعيد أو يوم حافل بالأحزان والهموم..؟؟؟؟؟ )* 
*علي كان تحت بالصاله, نزل بعد مالبس وتجهز ليروح للشغل بس وقفه شوقه لحبيبته فاطمه: ااااااااااااااخ وحشتني فطووووم بعد هالدنيا, من زمان ماشفتها, من أعترافي ليها بحبي, (وراحت به أفكاره لبعيييييييييد) لو أنتين ألحين زوجتي كان أصّبح وأمسي بش وانتين قدامي, كان جهزتي ليي الفطور وجلستي تنتظريني بأحلى أبتسامه, ااااااااخ متى بيجي الوقت متى..!!!!*
*يارررررررررررب أكتبها من نصيبي ياررررررررررب*
*وبهالحين قطع أفكاره اتصال عمه عليه ((الله يستر وش عنده من صباحة الله خير)): هلا عمي صبحك الله بالخير*
*أبو أحمد بدون مقدمات: علي, وين انت ألحين جاي الدوام وإلا بالبيت لسه..؟*
*علي ((ول ول ول ول )): الحين انا توني طالع من البيت*
*أبو أحمد: لا تتأخر أبغيك ضرووووري*
*علي: انشالله (وماشاف إلا التسكيره في وجهه)*
*علي ويحط جواله في جيبه: حشاااااا وش هالأخلاق على الصبح, الله يستر بس*
*توه طالع إلا ورن جواله من جديد وكان عمه المتصل*
*علي ((لحوووووووول)): هلا عمي*
*أبو أحمد ومره معصب: لك عشر دقايق وتوصل فاااااااااهم*
*(ما أعطاه فرصه وسكره بوجهه من جديد طوط طوط طوط... وسط دهشت علي)*
*علي وشال الجوال: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, هدويش, وش فيه اليوم مولع على الأخر, عفر مصبح بوجه من هذا, أفففففففف الله يستر*
*(ركب سيارته ومشى علطول)*
*.............................................*
*ايمان أوتعت من النوم وكانت مره متوتره , تحس نفسها مخنوقه من قعدة البيت ونفسها تطلع مكان أي مكان بس تروح عنها هالخنقه*
*ايمان وتكلم نفسها: ليش ما أخلي علي يطلعنا اليوم, أحس نفسي مخنوقه حددددددددددي ولاعت جبدي من قعدت البيت, زهقت من البيت وروتينه, تنظيف, غسيل, طبخ, نوووووووم اففففففففف*
*قامت ايمان وتمسحت وصارت تقرأ قرآن وأدعيه لعل وعسى تهدّى نفسها*
*وبالفعل حست نفسها واجد أحسن وعلطول طلعت بره متجهه لغرفة علي وزهره تنظفها*
*(طبعاً أكيد بتسائلوا ليش ماعندهم شغاله , هم على قد حالهم وراتب علي يا دوب يكفي ويعيشهم, ولا تنسوا بعد الضيف الجديد وهي الجده فـ لآزم يصرف عليها بعد بما إنه رجال البيت, فـ صاير عليه مررررررره ضغط)*
*............................................*
*علي وصل الشركه وراح ركض لعمه..*
*دق الباب ودخل علطول*
*علي: السلام عليكم..؟*
*أبو أحمد: بلا سلام بلا هم خلصني وين المعاملات حق شركة الـ....... اللي عطيتك اياهم من فتره*
*علي وعقد حواجبه: بس أنا عطيتك وياهم أول الأمس , حتى قبل ما طلع من الدوام على النهايه*
*أبو أحمد وموووووووت معصب: لا عطيتني وياهم ولا شي رووووووووووووووووووووح أذلف شوفهم هذولا معاملات مهمه يالغبي, وان مالقيناها يمكن تضيع الشركة بسبب أهمالك*
*علي وتنرفز: بس أنا متأكد إني عطيتك إياهم قبل لا أطلع مليووون بالمئه, حتى قلت ليي باحطهم في الدرج الخاص عند المحامي عشان لا نفقدهم*
*أبو أحمد وخلاااااااااااااااااااااص وصلت معاه للأخر: انت حماااااااااار ماتفهم, قلت لك ماعندي شي وانا متأكد أنك ماعطيتني وياهم, يلا روووح دور عليهم بلا هدره*
*علي ومره متضايق وبنفس الوقت معصب: انشالله (وطلع وهو يسب نفسه)*
*وصار يدور في مكتبه على المعاملات : من زاويه لزوايه ومن درج لدرج ولا لقى شي وهو متأكد وباصم أن المعاملات عطاهم عمه إيد بإيد, ((خلني أروح للسكرتير يمكن عنده خبر ويدري وين هم)) (وراح)*
*..................................................  ...*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  ...*
*جلست ايمان في الصاله بعد التنظيف لإنها حست بشوية تعب وجلست ترتاح إلا وتلفون بيتهم يرن قامت بتثاقل وبدخلها تتسائل من اللي متصل هالحزه*
*ايمان: ألوو..!*
*المتصل: السلام عليكم*
*ايمان ومتفاجئه: وعليكم السلام, نعم..؟*
*المتصل: لوسمحتي علي موجود..؟*
*ايمان: لا والله حالياً هو في العمل ويجي بحدود الساعه 1 الظهر*
*المتصل: طيب أختي ممكن تعطيني رقم جواله.!*
*ايمان: إيه تفضل (05××××××××)* 
*المتصل: أوكي شكراً مع السلامه*
*ايمان: لحظه أخوي ممكن الإسم عشان أقوله <<آبو الفهايه والتنك ياشيخ هع هع هع*
*المتصل بستنكار: مايحتاج أختي أنا راح أتصل فيه على جواله*
*ايمان بإحراج لدرجة حمّر وجهها: أسفه مع السلامه (طرااااااااااااااااااااااااخ) <<سكرت السماعه*
*بعد ماسكرت السماعه حست بكبر غبائها وضربت رأسها وهي مره متفشله*
*ايمان: ياربيييييييي والله أثبت اليوم اني ذكيييييه حددددي اففففففففففف*
*ياربي اللقافه تطلع بأوقات كلش مو عدله (وركبت غرفتها وهي تلوم حالها)*
*....................................*
*علي ويحوس بين الأوراق: دووووووور عدل, أكيد موجود مني مناااااااااك يعني وين بيروحوا*
*السكرتير: مافي شي أستاذ علي, دورت بكل مكان ومالقيت شي ابداً*
*علي وعاقد حواجبه: يعني وين بيروحوا.؟؟ أبتلعتهم الأرض مثلاً*
*يالله ألحين انا ويش أسوي ويه عمي.؟؟؟*
*السكرتير: انشالله نقدر نلاقيهم قبل أنتهاء الدوام*
*علي: يلا خلنا نشوووووووف وين ذلفوا*
*وبينما هم قاعدين يدورو رن جوال علي رقم غريب وعلطول رد عليه*
*علي وقاعد يدور وهو يكلم: ألو مرحبا*
*المتصل: علي!!!*
*علي ووقف البحث وهو عاقد حواجبه: ياهلا معاك علي بغيت شي أخوي؟؟*
*المتصل: علوووووووووه يالدلخ وحشتنييييييييييييييي*
*علي بستنكار: نعم!!!!!!!!!! , انت تعرفني!!!!!!!!!*
*المتصل: أنا أسامه الـ........, اللي كفخنا مدير الثانويه لإن أخذنا سيارته وقعدنا نفحط فيها, ذكرتني وإلا أزيدك بالتفاصييييييييييييييل كركركركركركركركر*
*علي بفرحه: اسااااااااااااااااااااااموه (ووقف) يالخااااااااااايس وينك أنت مختفي من زمااااااااااااااااااااان عنك من ايام الجامعه ماشفتك وانت تدرس بره وااااااااااااال ايام قديمه يالمغبر ههههههههههه, وش اللي رماك عليي الحين؟؟ أنا قلت إنك خلاص بتنساني*
*اسامه: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه رجعت من شهرين بس وكنت بتصل عليك بس أنشغلت مع الأهل وأول مافضيت علطووول دقيت عليك, وحشتني عدل يا أسود الوجه خخخ*
*علي وفطس ضحك: هههههههههههههههه بعدك أنت على هالكلمه والله شكلك بتسود وجهي عن حق وحقيق*
*اسامه: وهذا اللي راح يصير خخخخخخخخخ, إلا قولي شخبارك وشخبار أيامك*
*علي: والله الحمدلله بخييييييييير, وانت كيف العزوبيه معاااااك*
*اسامه: هههههههههه خبرك قديم وأنا هناك عقدت على بنت عمي*
*على بفرحه: والله حركااااااااااااااات أيا الخاين ماتقول خويي وابنتظره*
*اسامه بمزح: لو أنتظرك جااااااان عنست في بيت أبويي خخخخخخخ*
*علي: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يرجك*
*(وظلوا سوالف وعلي وعد صاحبه اسامه إنه يلتقي معاه ويعزمه على طلعه محترمه)*
*.................................................*
*حسن بعصبيه: أقووووووووووول أنقلع من خلقتي لا أرتكب فيك جريمه ترى مانا فاضي لك, والأفضل إنك تنسى أن عندك صاحب أسمه حســـن*
*أيمن بخبث <<صاحب حسن: شدعوه عاد شدعوه أنا ويش سويت لك عشان أحصل منك هالمعامله..؟؟*
*حسن وعصب أكثر: لا أبد ماسويت شي, والسيديات الوسخه , الصور والفيديو اللي زي وجهك, هذا كله ولا سويت شي.!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أيمن ببرود: حسون وش فيك هذا يسموه تطور, ليش منته راضي تتطور, تمبى تعيش بالتخلف يعني..!! ترى كل الناس تحب هالشي إلا أنت صاير متخلف وااااجد*
*حسن ورفع صوته: أنا راااااااضي بالتخلف هذا وش عندك بعددددددد, ويلا انقلع لا اسوي وجهك شوارع من الضرب*
*ايمن وعصب: تراااااك مصختها وانا ساكت عنك...!!!!*
*ألزم حدودك وعن الغلط فاااااهم*
*حسن وتخصر: الظاهر ماحد كفخك اليوم ومشتااااااااااااااق للضرب والعجان*
*ايمن ورفع صوته لحد ماعنده: تخسسسسسسسسسسسسسي يالحيوان*
*وهني بس مسك حسن قميص ايمن وبدت الشبقه عظيمه بينهم وشدخ ومشادخ والسب عامل عمايله خخخخ*
*جاسم سمع أصوات رفيعه وطلع يشوف ولقى شبقه بين أخوه وايمن وعلطول راح ليهم :هييييييييي وش فيكم*
*(بس أبد ماحد رد عليه ومندمجين بالصراااااااااخ والضرب)*
*جاسم وعصب حددده: أكلمكم أنااااااااااااااااا (وشدخهم كل واحد بعيد عن الثاني) (وكمل كلامه) ويييييييييش صاااااااااااااير ليش كل هالشبقه*
*حسن ويمسح الدم من على بوزه وينافخ: أسأل هالمحترم هذا*
*ايمن: انا ماسويت لك شي فاهم لا تقعد يقط مصايبك عليي*
*حسن وتخصر: لااااااااا احلف*
*جاسم وعصب من جديد: حســـن قولي ويش صاير!!!*
*(وعلم حسن اللي صار وياه مع ايمن بالحرف الواحد)*
*هني جاسم تنططت الشياطين في وجهه وراح لعند ايمن ومسكه من زنوده بكل قوته وصار يهزء فيه: أيا النذذذذذذذذذل تمبى تخرب أخويي يالحيوان*
*ايمن بخوف بس ضبط نفسه: جذاااااااااااب أخوك جذاااااااب أنا ماعطيته شي*
*جاسم: أسكت يلاااااااااااااا وأنقلع من قدامي لا أرتكب فيك جريمه, أخويي مايجذب يالجحش (وصرخ صرخه) أنقلع يلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه (ودزه)*
*ايمن وماسك زنده لانه يألمه من ضغط جاسم عليه: أوكي أنا ليكم يا أولاد الـ ............. <<قال أسم عايلتهم*
*جاسم وقام يصارخ: انقلع ولعنة شكلك ياالخايس يلاااااااااه*
*(وراح عنهم ايمن ركيض)*
*حسن ومنزل رأسه: أسف جاسم, ما كنت أدري أن صداقته وسخه*
*جاسم: ماعليك أخوك ولاتشيل هم, أصلاً انت باللي سويته كبرت بعيوني, حسيت أنك أخويي بأفعاله وأخلاقه العاليه, خلك جذي علطوووول, ولا تعطي فرصه للشر إنه يخربك*
*حسن ببتسامه: أكيييييد أنا تربية أمي وأبويي, أعرف أميز بين الصح والغلط*
*جاسم وحط إيده على كتف أخوه وابتسم: هذا عشمي فيك يا أخوي الصغير, هاااااااه ويش رأيك تروح ويايي نداور بالسياره وبعدين نروح الكورنيش شوي ونرجع*
*حسن بفرحه: أكيد ماراح ارفض يلااااااا*
*(وركبوا السياره ومشوا)*
*.....................................*
*الجده قعدت من النوم وراحت المطبخ علطول*
*أنتبهت لوجودها ايمان وراحت ليها: وش حالش أماه*
*الجده وماليها زاغر: زينه*
*ايمان: تعالي أماه الصاله باحط لش قناة فورتين اذا تمبي وباجيب لش حليبه*
*الجده: آهو وديني مافيني شده افتح التفلزيون*
*ايمان: هههههه يلا اماه*
*(ودتها الصاله وفتحت ليها التلفزيون على القناة وانواع الإندماج صار ويه أم صالح)*
*وهاللحظه دخل علي سرحاااااااااااااااااااااااان ومره متضايق وقاعد يكلم نفسه: وين راحوا الأوراق, معقوله أنا ضيعتهم..!!*
*بس أنا متاكد إني عطيتهم ويااااااااه بيدي, ياربي وش هالمصيبه افففففففففف*
*الجده: ويش عندك تتحرطم بروحك*
*علي وانتبه لكلام جدته: لا مافيني شي اماه بس تعبان وبروح أريح شوي*
*(وراح غرفته وفكره صابنه كله على هالأوراق ونفسه يعرف وين رااااااااااحت وويش اللي ضيعها)*
*..................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................*
*العصر في بيت العمه ابتسام (أم عبد العزيز)*
*اللي كان جالس بالصاله أم عبدالعزيز ومحسن وهنادي*

*محسن ويكلم أمه: أماااااه وينهي ندوه صاير ليها أكثر من أسبوع ماتقعد ويانا ولا تتغذى حتى ماتسولف, جه مريضه..!!*
*أم عبد العزيز: وش دراني عنها أني, بس أمس سألتها وش فيش قالت رأسها كله يعورها وماتحب تقعد ويانا وفروحوه موجوده لإن تقول بيزيد عليها*
*محسن ورفع حاجب: الله يالدنيااااااا, الحين ندوه المزعجه هالهداره دي اللي صراخها وهدرتها توصل لأخر الدنيا الحين ماتحب الإزعاااااج, سبحان اللي يغير ولا يتغير*
*هنادي: افففف محسنوه خلنا نروح بيت خالي والله ملل*
*محسن: لإن أنا فاضي لش, مكلف بمللش أنا, انقلعي خلي عزيزوه يوصلش*
*أم عبد العزيز: وانته ويش عندك ماتوصلنا هيه, وش ناقصنك, سياره وعندك وش من عذر بعد..؟؟؟*
*محسن: أماااااااه أنا مواعد أصلاً أصدقائي أبطلع وياهم, تمبيني أكنسل الطلعه عشان ست الحسن والدلال هناديوه والله ماسويتها*
*هنادي وتخصرت: ماعليه لكن اللي يعطيك وجه هالمره ويسوي لك باستا, ارويك لكن يامحسنوه الزفت*
*محسن تنرفز: مااااااااالت عليش من زينها باستا جب جب جب اللي يشوفش يقول الشيف رمزي*
*هني جئ عبدالعزيز ودخل عليهم الصاله: السلام*
*الكل: وعليكم السلام*
*هنادي بمصلحه: هلا وغلا هلا بالغالي هلا ومرحبا بسندي بأخوي الكبير, عساااااااك على القوه يالغالي (وتناظر محسن تقهره)*
*عبدالعزيز وجلس وياهم: هلا بيش, ويش هالإستقبال الحار أكيد وراش مصلحه (وغمز ليها)*
*هنادي وحكت رأسها: ايه امبى منك شي (وبتردد) امباك توديني بيت خالي*
*عبد العزيز وضحك: هههههههههههههههههههه كل هالمصلحه وهالإستقبال عشان توصيله أما أنش نكته هههههههههههههه جان طلبتيها بدون ماتتعبي نفسش بهالف والدوران, خلاااص عشر دقايق وأجهزي*
*هنادي وفرحت: يسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*فرح اللي كانت تلعب يو اس بي: اني بأد بالوه (اني بعد باروح)*
*هنادي: لا تحلمي واجد انجبي ما بأخذش*
*فرح وبرطمت: ليث (ليش)*
*هنادي: لا والله مافي قعدي ويه امي مالي شغل بش*
*فرح وخلاص على وشك دموعها تطيح: امبى ألأب ويه هثن (امبى ألعب ويه حسن)*
*هنادي وتنرفزت: انقلعي منااااااااااااااااك فاضيه لش*
*محسن: هي ترى مافي روحه اذا ما أخذتي فروح*
*عبدالعزيز: ليش ما تمبيها تروح وياش..؟؟*
*هنادي بقهررر: لإن باحط دوبي ودوبها: فرح عيب, فرح هذا غلط, فرح لاتسوي شطانه, فرح وفرح واني بصراحه أمبى أروح أخذ راحتي مو أقول جوزي وهوني*
*فرح وطاحت دمعه من عيونها: أوأدث ما أثوي ثتانه (أوعدش ما اسوي شطانه)*
*أم عبدالعزيز: يلااااا عاد هناديوه أخذي أختش وياش*
*هنادي: افففففففففف انزين (وراحت فوق تسأل ندى إذا بتروح وياها)*
*.......................................*
*في بيت أم مازن..*
*كانت ريناد قاعده بغرفتها وضااااايق خلقها موووووت*
*ماحد معاها أمها ومستحيل بتقعد وياها لإن بكل بساطه مستحيل تفتح وياها مواضيع بنوتيه وهي مو من عمرها فـ ماراح تستفيد شي*
*ريناد: اففففففففففففففففففففففففففف والله زهق لو مدرسه أهون أقلها نقعد مع بشـــر ونسووووولف, ياربي ويش هالعيشه دي, عطله على الطل الناااس تسافر وتروح وتجي واني منلطعه هنــي, ماقول غير مالت عليي*
*ماليي إلا أرووووح لزهرو اني وعدتها أروح ليها*
*خلاص ابقوم اتجهز وبتصل لخالي رضي يوصلني*

*(( ابقوول لكم نبذه مختصره عن الخال رضي أخو أم جاسم وأم مازن*
*اسمه رضي عمره 39 سنه متزوج وزوجته مره طيوبه وحساسه بنفس الوقت أسمها سوسن وعمرها 31 سنه طبعاً ماعندهم أولاد وصار ليهم متزوجين فوق الـ 8 سنوات بس الله ماكتب ليهم وهم صابرين ومتحملين وينتظرون فرج رب العالمين عليهم, هو المسؤول عن عائلة أم ريناد بما إنه ماعندهم أعمام, طيب ومتفاهم ويحب ريناد موووت ويعتبرها بنته, أما مازن فما تعجبه حركاته ولا حتى أسلوبه وتصرفاته ودائماً ينتقده بس يحبه ويدعي له بالهدايه ))*

*ريناد أخذت جوالها ودقت على زهره*
*ريناد: هاااااااااا يالخايسه ياللي ماتستحي على وجهش*
*زهره: بل وش صاااااير*
*ريناد: ماكأنه عندش صديقه تسألي عنها, (وقالت بمزح) ياخساااااااااارت شبابي اللي ضيعته عليش انتين وفطمووووووووووه الخايسه*
*زهره من سمعت كلامها فطست ضحك:  نايبه اللي يشوفش عجوووووووز بينش وبين الموت شعره, وبعدين يالخايسه أشوفش انتين اللي حارقه جوالي وإلا تلفون بيتنا أتصالات*
*الجده وفلصت زهره بما إنها قاعده جنبها: جه ويش فيها العجوز هيه مو ماليه عيونش جــــــــه*
*زهره وشالت الجوال: هداويه أماااااه ويش فيش أنتين, أني ماقصدش اف (وحطت جوالها من جديد) هااااااااا ويش تمبي*
*ريناد: ماعلينا ويش عندش بعد نص ساعه هع هع هع باجي لش*
*زهره وفرحت: قولي والله حركاااااااات خلاص أنتظرش*
*(وصارت بينهم سوالف وعلي محترق ومستانس على إن يفتكر فاطمه هي اللي بتجي بيتهم وبعدها سكرت)*
*زهره بفرحه: ايمانوه سوي ليي كيكة بلييييز بتجي صديقتي*
*علي ونط في السالفه: أي صاحبه فاطمه لو ريناد..!!*
*زهره بخبث: فطوووم*
*ابتسم علي ابتسامه عررريضه وهو مايدري بنوايا أخته*
*زهره وفيها الضحكه: اووش أقصد رينادوه الدبه*
*علي ورفع حاجب: اهاا اوكي أنا بطلع غرفتي بنام ليي شويات (وراح)*
*زهره هني خلاااااااااااااص تأكدت من مشاعر أخوها 100% بس باقي تتأكد من فطموه نفسها*
*..............................*
*هنادي وتحاول في أختها تروح وياها*
*ندى بعصبيه: اففففففف مابروح*
*هنادي: إلا مافي بتروحي*
*ندي ووصلت حدها: أقولش مابروح غصب هي*
*هنادي بخبث ومكر: يمكن تشوفي الحُب هناك بالغلط*
*ندى برتباك: أي حُب واي خرابيط*
*هنادي ودزتها: علينااااااا ندوه وجسوم وين راح (وغمزت ليها) ترى مكشوفه انتين على فكره لاتفتكريني هبله ما أفهم عليش, من يوم أحنا صغار وانتين تعشقيه وأخر مره يوم يجو بيتنا ولما نزلتي بالغلط وشافش وشفتيه كيف كانت حالتش  وقتها, كل هذا واي حُب واي خرابيط*
*ندى وعصبت بقوه: هناديوه انقلعي عن وجهي بلا تفاهات*
*هنادي بترجي: تكفي ندوي تكفــــي طلبتش مابي اروح بروحي أمباش ويايي*
*ندى وصعب عليها أختها: أنزين انقلعي بقوم ألبس*
*هنادي بفرحه: اووووووووووكي (وطلعت)*
*....................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*....................................*
*أم مازن كانت تنظف الصاله انتبهت على أحد داخل الصاله وألتفتت له ومن شافته أبتسمت بفرحه: هلااااااااااا يالغالي شحوالك وشحوال سوسن*
*رضي ببتسامه: هلا فيش خيوه احنا بخير نسأل عنش والله*
*أم مازن: سألت عنكم العافيه ياغناتي*
*(وهني جت ريناد ولابسه ومخلصه) هاااااااااي خالوو يلا اني جاهزه*
*رضي: أنزين أنتظري أسولف ويه امش من زمان ماشفتها*
*ريناد وعصبت: اوهوو خالي بتأخر جذي*
*(رضي أعطاها نظره خلتها تخاف وقالت إنها بتروح السياره تنتظره)*
*رضي: إلا وين مازن ماشوفه*
*أم مازن وضاق خلقها: توه جاي من الكويت ويه صاحبه وعلطووول خمد*
*رضي: هذا متى يعقل اللي كبره الحين يشتغلوا في أحسن الشركات ومتزوجين بعد وهذا كل ماجئ له يصغر*
*(وظلوا يسولفوا 10 دقايق وريناد مفوووووووحه في السياره)*
*.........................*
*في مكان تواجد محمد بـ أمريكا*
*كان جالس بمقهى مع صديقه ساري (ساري من عمر محمد أمه كوتيه وأبوه سعودي)*
*ساري: مادري كيف بنعيش في هـ الدوله المتوحشه سنين احس أن إحنا بنختنق*
*محمد: أي والله صدقت, بس تدري الحياة صعبه هني مو هينه زي ماتوقعنيها قبل مانجي , بالأول كنا نحلم بهذي الحياة, نحلم بالحريه, نحلم نعيش بغربه ونعتمد على نفسنا, بس كل شي طلع عكس تمنيناه, الحين أحنا متحسفين قد شعر روسنا*
*ساري وتنهد: يلا كل شي عشان المستقبل يهوون, خلنا نصبر ونأخذ الشهادة ونروح علطووول البلد, انا عندي الحكره هناك ولا الحريه هني*
*محمد: يلا نصبر ياخوووك*
*وهني بس لمح محمد بنت جالسه مع بنات قريب منهم ولما دقق في ملامحها عرفها وابتسم علطوووول*
*ساري: ويش عندك تتبسم..؟*
*محمد وأشر بصبعه بس من غير ماحد يلاحظ: شفت هذيك البنت اللي لابسه حجاب وردي*
*ساري ويناظر مكان ما أشر له محمد: ايوه هذيك اللي تضحك*
*محمد: بالضبط*
*ساري بإعجاب: لاتقولي هذيك البنت هي نفسها اللي صدمتها ذاك اليوم*
*محمد وسرحان بملامحها: ايوووووووه هي*
*ساري ولسه يناظرها: لا تقوووول, وااااااااو قطعه ويش هالجمااااال بصراحه ماتوقعتها جذي*
*محمد وتنهد: قمــر*
*ساري وعقد حواجبه: لا يكوووون بس ...........*
*محمد ولسه سرحان فيها: أي معجب*
*ساري بنفعال: وســـــــــاره ........!!!!!!!*
*محمد وناظر صاحبه: ساره هي صح حبيبتي بس ماقدر أرتبط فيها, فيه حواجز واجد تخليني أتراجع عن هذي الخطوه*
*ساري وعصب: مدام هذا كلامك ليش معلق البنت وياااااااااااك هاه, والله ماتوقعتها منك يامحمد إنك تكوون لعّاب, كل هذا يطلع منك*
*محمد وتنرفز: سااااري وش فيك أنت أكلتني بقشوري ترى, أنا ماقلت شي وبعدين حرام ساره اعلقها ويايي سنين وبعدين يمكن تكون من نصيبي ويمكن لأ وبعدها أخلي البنت تعنس مكانها*
*ساري حده معصب من تصرف وكلام صاحبه: وليش مافكرت بهذي الأشياء قبل ماتقول ليها بـ مشاعرك إتجاهها, وبعدين ليش مافكرت بيوم إن هذي الإنسانه راح تظلمها, توووك ألحين واعي على هالشي توك الحين حااااس , توه ضميرك صااااااااااااااحي*
*محمد: الحين انت ليش تدافع عنها جذي, وبعدين أنا ما صار بيني وبين هذي البنت شي عشان تعصب*
*ساري ووقف متنرفز حده: انا ويه الحق ولا أظن إن كلامي فيه غلط*
*هالأيام انا واجد أسمع عن الشباب اللي يركضوا ورى البنات ويعشمونهم ولما البنت تسلم ليهم مشاعرها يشوتوها والظاهر يامحمد انت واحد من هالشباب الخاااااااايس, انت ماتخاف في يوم من الأيام يصير مصير أختك مثل مصير ساره المسكينه..!!!*
*محمد وقام يصارخ بس بشويش: لو كان عندي أخت والله لأربيها أحسن تربيه وامي وابوي ماراح يقصروا معاها*
*ساري وفلتت اعصابه: يعني تعتقد إن كل البنات ناقصين تربيه .!!!!*
*صحيح يامحمد طحت من عيوني ترضاها لبنات الناااس ولا ترضاها لأختك*
*ماتوقعتك أبد جذي تلعب على مشاعر بنات الناس, بس تدري في النهايه راح تندم وراح تعرف قدر اللي سلمتك قلبها وحطته عندك أمانه, لو ساره مو مربيه صح زي ماتعتقد كان ماتعاملت معاك بحدود الأدب وقالت إنها راح تستناك طول العمر, ولا تنسى يامحمد ساره اخت صاحب أخوك حسين يعني تأكد إنها من عايله محترمه*
*محمد: ساااااري ويش هالكلام هذا, ارجوووك لاتجيب هالطاري مره ثانيه وساره انساها لإني بكل بساطه راح انساها لان ماتناسبني*
*ساري ومشى بس قبل ما يمشي ألتفت لمحمد: الحين ماتناسبك, وين كلامك لما وقفت معاك وقفات ماحد ينساها ولا أحد يوقفها , الحين عشان بنت لا تعرف أصلها من فصلها تبيع حبيبتك بكل بساطه حساااااااااافه يامحمد (ومشى تارك محمد في دوامه من افكاره بس ماسرع ماتغير مزاج محمد ومشى مقرر إنه يكلم البنت هذي)*

*كانوا البنات قاعدين يسولفوا وطبعاً هم من مختلف الدول لإن يبان عليهم اللي متحجبه واللي فري واللي لابسه ساتر واللي لابسه مره عاري*
*محمد ببتسامه تطير العقل وهو يناظرها هي بالتحديد: هااااااااي*
*البنت: هاااااي (وعقدت حواجبها) تعرفني..؟*
*محمد: أكيد أنتي اللي صدمتش ذيك المره بالطريق*
*(طبعاً البنات عواينهم على محمد لإن وسيم وجميل مررررررررره ويبان عليه إنه غني ولد عز)*
*البنت: أيوه تذكرتك ياهلا*
*محمد: كنت مع صديقي ولمحتش من بعيد قلت أجي اسلم*
*(البنت أكتفت ببتسامه خلت محمد يذوووووووووووووووب)*
*محمد ورد ليها الإبتسامه: مصّره ماتقولي ليي أسمش*
*البنت: اسمي عهود وانت..؟*
*محمد وفرحان على تجاوبها: محمد من القطيف*
*عهود: اني من البحرين بس ساكنه بالسعوديه*
*محمد وفررررح: أجل أنتين جارتنا*
*عهود: ههههههههه ايوه*
*محمد: تشرفت والله بمعرفتش ممكن أخذ رقمش ونكون على تواصل*
*عهود: نو نو نو ماقدر*
*محمد وضاقت فيه الدنيا: ليش..! طيب أيميلش*
*عهود: اذا ايميلي أوكي (كتبته في المنديل الموجود على الطاوله وعطته وياه وهو قمه من فرحه)*
*محمد وابتسم لها: أوكي مشكووووره على الثقه واليوم انشالله راح اضيفش انا ايميلي ××××××××*
*عهود: أوكي (وابتسمت له)*
*وبعدها مشى من عندها وهو طاااااااااااااااااااااااااااير من الفرح*
*(بلحظه باع حبه اللي كان سنتين واكثر وأعجب في بنت ماعرف كيف أخلاقها) <<هذا هم الشباب اللي مايخافون ربهم بسرعه يحبوا حُب عابر وبسرعه ينسوا*

*....................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*....................................*
*أم أحمد معصبه: فيصلووووووووووه ووجع*
*فيصل بستحقار: خير , ويش صاير أصمخ أنا قاعده تصارخي جذي..!!*
*أم أحمد وعصبت على قلالت أدبه: انت ماتستحي على وجهك تكلمني جذي كأني وحده من الطريق, كفايه ساكتين عنك يوم ترسب والحين جاي وماد لسانك شبرين وبأسلوب خااااااااااااايس , شين وقوات عين بعد*
*فيصل وعصب: اوهووووووووووووووو والله حاله أطلع من البيت أنا أحسن ليي (وطلع بره بعد ماحط حرقيته في الباب)*
*أم أحمد اللي كانت مره معصبه فيه: تعاااااااااال وتعتعوبك انشالله ياقليل الحياااااااا*
*أحمد وجاي من بعيد: ويش فيش اماه ويش عنده فيصلووه بعد*
*ام احمد وفاقده أعصابها بسبب ولدها الصغير: هالزفت يتكلم ويايي وكأني وحده من الطريق ولا اني امه لا أحترااااام ولا خناقه تخنقه (ودمعت عيونها) حريقه تحرقني يووووووووم أجيبه ياعسااااااااااه ريح في بدنه*
*أحمد وضاق خلقه: أمااااااااه خلاص له لاتعور قلبش عشان هالزفت فيصلوه طنشيه يعني أنتين ماتعرفي حركاته القذره*
*مصطفى وجئ من بره وحالته حاااااااااله من الغبره: هاااااااااااااي (وأنتبه على حالهم اللي كان ضايق) ويش فيكم, أبويي سوى ليكم شي..؟؟؟*
*أحمد: مافينا شي*
*أم أحمد: خناقه روح تسبح حالتك حمّد من هالكوره ياعلي ياعلي وش هالحاله دي*
*مصطفى: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انزين لاتذلونا*
*رحاب ونازله من الدرج: خخخخخ مصطفوه ريحتك واصه لفوووووق من صاقعه*
*مصطفى: ههههههههههه حماره جه قالوا لش ويش انقلعي يلااااا (وركب عنهم)*
*رحاب وتوجهه كلامها لأمها: ابروح بيت عمي أبو علي الله يرحمه, وحشوني زهره وايمان وجدتي بعد وحشتنييييييييييييييييييييي من زمان ماشفتها*
*أم أحمد ومالها بال: إيه ومن اللي راح يإذن لش تروحي..؟؟؟*
*رحاب وعصبت: انتين أو أبوي وبعدين بيت عمي مو بيت غريب*
*أم أحمد: هذا الكلام تقوليه لأبوش مو ليي*
*رحاب وفووولت: اووووه ياربي وش هالعيشه أرووووووووح اندفن في غرفتي أحسسسسسسسسسسسن (وراحت ودموعها على خدها)*
*أحمد وعورت قلبه أخته: اماه رحاب وياها حق بيت عمي مو غريب ومن حقها تطلع وشوو تقعد جذي بلا روحات وجيات احسها بيوم راح تستخف*
*ام أحمد: والله هالكلام مايمشي عند أبوك*
*أحمد وعصبت: وش هالأبو ده لا معامله عدله ولا أسلوب عدل ولا حتى كلمه طيبه, هذااااااااا قاسي حجرررر مستحيل يلين (حس بالخنقه وعلطول طلع بره بيتهم في التهويه*
*..................................................  ........*
*ايمان بحزن وكانت تكلم عبدالله مسنجر*
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: عبدالله لو سمحت انا ماقدر أكلمك كل يوم أو أرسلك على البريد*

*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: ويش اسوي أنا إذا غبتي عني أحاتيش واشتاااااااق لش والله أشتاااااااااااااااااااااااق*

*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: عبدالله ويش هالكلااااااااااااااااااااااااام*

*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: شوق ممكن أقولش على شي بس توعديني ماتفهميني غلط ولاتأخذي عني فكره مو أوكي*

*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: <<بخوف*
*ويش صاااااااااااير خوفتني*

*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: أوعديني بالأول تسمعيني للأخر وماتأخذي فكره غلط عني*

*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: أوعدك بس قوووووووول والله قلبي طاح في بطني*

*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: اممممممممممممم <<كان مره متردد وخايف يقول ليها*

*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: اسمعك.!!!*


*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: اممممممم انا بصراحه مو أسمي عبدالله ولا وحيد أمي وأبوي.............................................  .......*


*................................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*................................................* 
*ريناد اللي كانت مبسوووووطه ويه صديقتها زهره: يلا الحين بروووح تأخرت وخالي قال مابيمر عليي إذا تأخر واجد*
*زهره: يوووووووه رينادوه تسخررررري تو الناس, قعدي تعشي ويانا له*
*ريناد: ماحد بيوديني بعدين ماتفهمي, لو جت فطموووه جان أقلها عادي لو تأخرت لإن برجع وياها*
*زهره: لا تذكريني فيها هالحماااااااااره, قاهرتني اقول ليها تعالي تقول (وتقلد صوتها) بنات عمتي هني جيفا اخليهم واجي*
*ريناد: هي من زمااااااااان حماره توش تدري عنها*
*زهره بنفعااااااال: على طاري حموريتها باقووووووول لش سالفه خطيره*
*ريناد وتفاعلت: وشووووو قولي بسرعه*
*زهره وغمزت مبسوطه: طايحة الحظ فطموووه تحب*
*ريناد وفققت عواينها: هاااااااااا*
*زهره: ههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه تحب الجحشه*
*ريناد ومفهيه: تحب من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*زهره بفرحه: ماتتوقعي من هو؟؟*
*ريناد ورفعت حاجب ودقات قلبها سريعه: من هو.!! يعني تحب ولد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*زهره ونقعت ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اجل بنت أكيد ولد انتين تعرفي فطموه ماتشتهي حُب البنات*
*ريناد بهمس وقلبها طبول: مـن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*زهره: هههههههههههههههههههههههه علوه أخوي تصوري طلعوا يحبوا بعض الملاعنه من ورانا بس اني عرفت و.......(وهني بس غاب صوت زهره عن مسامع ريناد لإنها أنصدمت, ودخلت بغيبوبه)*
*معقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووله الإنسان اللي حبيته يحب ومييييييين بنت خالتي وصاحبتي الروح بالروح لا لا أكيد احلم, أكييييييييييييييييد زهره تتوهم أكيييييييييييييييييييييد مستحيل فاطمه وعلي لا لا لا لا لا لا لا مستحيل لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااا* 
*(صعب حُب إنك تكِن لـ شخص محبه وتنصدم إن أقرب شخص لك يبادله الشعور وبينهم علاقه وأنت في غفـــله ماتدري)* 
*زهره وأنتبهت على سرحان ريناد ودموعها الطايحه, قالت بخوف: رينادوووه ويش فيش*
*ريناد اللي نزف قلبها بعمق كبييييييييير: اوكي اني رايحه (وأخذت جوالها ودقت على خالها وقال ليها إنه جاي بالطريق)*
*زهره بخوف: ليش تصيحي ..!!!*
*ريناد وبينت إنها طبيعيه: لا بس تفاجئت من فطموه الحماره ولاتقول لينا, يعني أخر شي توقعته إن فاطمه تحب عشان جذي انصدمت*
*زهره وفاتت عليها السالفه: ههههههههههه واني على بالي فيش شي ثاني, يلاااا خلنا بس نلتقي والله لأدوخها لين ماتعترف ليي بحبها باجننها تجنن الهبله*
*ريناد ابتسمت بغصه بس بدخلها جرررررررررررح مررررره عميق وينزف بقوووووووووووووووووووووووه*
*................................................* 

*هُنا فقط أنتهى الجزء بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*


*إلى المُلتقى....*



*يلا توقعاتكم هعهعهع*


*من هذا عبدالله ووش قصته وليش كذب بحقيقة شخصيته على إيمان وهل هو صاق أو كذاب؟؟*

*وريناد كيف ردة فعلها ووش راح تسوي ألحين بعد ماعرف الحقيقه المُره؟؟*

*هل راح تستمر بـ حُبها لـ علي أو رآح تنسحب؟؟*

*ووش راح تكون علآقتها مع فاطمه بعد اللي عرفته؟؟*

*هل رآح تبتعد ريناد أو راح تبقى وتعاند فاطمه بحُبها لـ علي؟؟*


*}{**ووش من أحدآآآث تنتظرنا**}{*


*راح نشوف في الجزء الجديد*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المميزة

> *................................................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *يلا توقعاتكم هعهعهع*  
> 
> *من هذا عبدالله ووش قصته وليش كذب بحقيقة شخصيته على إيمان وهل هو صاق أو كذاب؟؟* 
> ...



ياعلي وش هالحماس عيوني بتعمى من كثر ماني مندمجة  :toung: 
رووووووووووعة الجزء يجنن  :lol: 
مسكينة ريناد عفر كسرت خاطري  :amazed: 
بس اشوى الحمد لله قالت ليها زهراء >>> العن ابو التفاعل خلاص لا تصيحي :no:

----------


## اول دمعة

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد*
*اهلين اختي المحرومه كيفك وكيف الصحه انشاء الله تكوني بخير* 
*واخيرا حطيتي الينه الجزء ومع انه قصير بس ماعليه* 
*اما توقعاتي على القصه فاني اتوقع ان عبدالله من شخصيات القصه واني شاكه في شخص* 
*واتمنى ان يطلع هو بس ما راح اقول مين واعتقد انه صادق مع ايمان* 
*اما ريناد مسكينه كسرت خاطري عفر واتوقع انها راح تستسلم للامر الواقع وما راح تسوي شي*
*وخلها تنسحب احسن اليها لانها اصلا ماراح تستفيد شي لان علي يحب فطوم* 
*اما علاقتها بفاطمه يمكن نزعل اليها شويه بس اكيد بترحع الامور زي ماكانت* 
*وفي حاجه بعد حسافه على محمد وعلى الحب الي عطته وياه ساره طلع ما يستحق شي* 
*والله يستر ساره ويش بتسوي في روحها* 
*اتمنى هالمره ما تطولي وتحطي الجزء باسرع وقت ونبغاه هالمره طوييييييل شويه* 
*والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه* 
*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*ودمتي بخير*

----------


## اول دمعة

وينك أختي المحرومه 
ليش الى الحين ما حطيتي بقية الأجزاء
نحن بالانتظار 
اتمنى انك ما تطولي 
تحياتي لك 
ودمتي بخير

----------


## المحرومه

اعتذر على اطالتي

بس عشان هالأسبوعين مشغوله مره
عندي عرس قريب مره وعاد تعرفوا تجهيز وحاله

بس اوعدكم انزل لكم الجزء الجديد بأسرع وقت ومليئ بالمفاجئات

اعذروني تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

والله مدانا ننسى القصة خيتووو

----------


## اول دمعة

اي والله مدانا ننسى القصه 
الظاهر ما تبغانه نكملها وننساها 
الى متى بننتظر مر ترى اسبوعين اذا مو اكثر 
لا تطولي علينه ترى احنه ننتظر بقية الاجزاء 
وملينه واحنه ننتظر  :notrust: 
مع تحياتي لكي 
ودمتي بخير

----------


## المحرومه

وش أسوي بعد أنا حظي مش حلو أبداً
بعد ماخلصنا من الزواج كتبت الجزء ومن حظي الخايس أخترب جهازي
ووديته للتصليح وطوّل ولما جبته طارو الملفات  :angry: 
طبعاً لإنو فرمته ولا أعطاني خبر وخلاااااااااااااااااص الجزء راح عليي  :no: 
أنا أسفه جداً لإطالتي وانشالله أعوضكم
أنا ألحين جيتكم بالجزء الجديد بس معليش فصلته لإني ماقدرت أكتب أكثر من جذي
أسمحوا ليي حبايبي
كل إنسان له ظروفه في الحياة

أتمنى إنكم تعذروني
تحياتي

----------


## المحرومه

*عدتُ لكم من جديد بعد غيبةً طالت الكثير*
*ولكنني عدتُ لأضعَ بين يديكم جزءً يحملُ في طياتهِ المُفاجئاتِ لكمْ*
*راجيةً من الله العلي القدير أن ينال على أعجابكم ويشبعَ فُضولكمْ* 
*}{ تحيةً خاصه مني لكل من شجعني ودعمني بردوده , لكم مني جِل الإحترام والتقدير }{* 
*تحياتي* 

*الجزء السادس:*


*الفصل الأول....* 

*حسن: يلا فروحه تعالي ترى عندي حلاوه لذييييييييييذ*
*فرح بزعل: ماهبك أنت تثدب أليي (ماحبك أنت تجذب عليي)*
*حسن: ههههههههههههههه (ومسكها وهو حاملنها عطاها بووووسه قويه)*
*فرح وتضرب فيه: ماني ماني أتلكني ماهبك (ماني ماني أتركني ماحبك)*
*حسن ونزلها: اححححححححح تصقعش على دي إيد تعور ضرباتش*
*فرح ونزلت دموعها: امبى ألوح لهناتي (امبى أروح لهنادي)*
*حسن: ليييييييييش حبيبتي شرايش نلعب بلاي ستيشن*
*فرح ومسحت دموعها: لا لا امبى ألأب الأم والأبوو (لا لا أمبى ألعب الأم والأبو) <<عرفتوها اللعبه قدييييييييييييييمه, الأول أني وبنات عمي كله نلعبها خخخخ الله يرحم ديك الأيام هع هع هع*
*حسن: خخخخخخخخخخخخخ: أي أم و أي أبو انتين..!!!*
*وأنشالله من اللي بيلعب دور الأم والأبو.؟؟؟؟*
*فرح ببرائه: أني أم انت أبو*
*حسن: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عاشووو أجل*
*فرح وماهي فاهمه شي: وثوو (وشوو)*
*حسن وجرها من ايدها: خلينا على الغميضه أحســـــــن*
*(طلعوا بره التهويه يلعبوا)* 
*.............................................*
*ايمان بحزن وكانت تكلم عبدالله مسنجر*
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: عبدالله لو سمحت انا ماقدر أكلمك كل يوم أو أرسلك على البريد* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: ويش اسوي أنا إذا غبتي عني أحاتيش واشتاااااااق لش والله أشتاااااااااااااااااااااااق* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: عبدالله ويش هالكلااااااااااااااااااااااااام* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: شوق ممكن أقولش على شي بس توعديني ماتفهميني غلط ولاتأخذي عني فكره مو أوكي* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: <<بخوف*
*ويش صاااااااااااير خوفتني* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: أوعديني بالأول تسمعيني للأخر وماتأخذي فكره غلط عني* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: أوعدك بس قوووووووول والله قلبي طاح في بطني* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: اممممممممممممم <<كان مره متردد وخايف يقول ليها* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: اسمعك.!!!* 

*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: اممممممم انا بصراحه مو أسمي عبدالله ولا وحيد أمي وأبوي, بصـــراحه أنا أسمي جاسم وهذي السنه تخرجت من الجامعه وعندي أخ واحد وأختين والحمدلله امي وابوي عايشين وحالنا ممتاز*
*أكيد بتستغربي ليش غبيت عليش كل هالفتره عن شخصيتي الحقيقيه, بصراحه انا كنت محتار من البداية وكنت أختبرك إن كنتي من البنات المؤدبين وإلا لأ بس الحمدلله أكتشفت إنش إنسانه متربيه وأخلاق وكشفت هالشي من لما قلتي لي عن سالفة صاحبتش وكيف أثرت عليش, صدقيني أنا طول الوقت كنت أتكلم معاش بعفويه ورب الكون ماكذبت عليش بحرف واحد إلا اسمي وإني وحيد أمي وأبوي..*
*أنا كنت من البداية بس أمبى اتعرف عليش بس ألحين أقولها لش صريحه مني*
*أنا حبيتش تعرفي وش معناة حبيتش, انتي غيرتيني وأسرتيني حتى من غير ما أشوفش, دخلتي حياااااااتي ولونتيها بأجمل الألوان, حبش خلاني اشعر بكل شي حولي, لما تغيبي عني فتره أحاتيش واتمنى لو اعرف اخبارش ولما اشوفش اون لاين اطيييييييييييييييييير من الفرح وكأني اشوفش فيس تو فيس واتكلم معاش, يمكن تتفاجئي صحيح من هذا كله بس اعرفي ان كل شي قلت لش عنه صحسح واعيشه حالياً, انا احبش ياشوق والله احبش ومستعد اجي اطلب ايدش من اهلش اليوم قبل بكره بس اوعدش اني لما اتوظف انشالله راح اخبرش مشان اعرف اهلش واتقدم لش رسمي اذا ماكان عندش أي مانع* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*هني إيمان انصدمت جتها صدمه مابعدها صدمه, نزل عليها كلامه كـ الصاعقه قووووووووووويه, ماهي قادره تستوعب اللي قاعده تقرآه*
*ايمان ومسكت رأسها غير مصدقه: معقوله كل اللي قاعد يصير معقوله, لا لا أكييييييييد اني في حلم, وإلا وش هذا اللي قاعده اشوفه وأقراه, ياربيييييييييي*
*(ظلت ايمان تقرأ الكلام مره ومرتين وثلاث بس لسه ما استوعبت شي)* 
*)(طبعاً انتوا الحين عرفتوا مين جاسم!!!! جاسم طلع هو أخو فاطمه وساره*
*شفتوا كيف الدنيا صغيــــــــره!!! )(* 
*جاسم خاف ان صار ليها شي وحط ليها كذا مره اهتزاز بس مافي فايده*
*(وأخيراً ردت عليه ايمان)*
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: ويش تمباني اقولك!!!!!*
*أقول إنك طووووول هالفتره خدعتني وإلا أقول بصراحتك هذي فرحاااااااااااااانه, وإلا أقول إني لسه مصدووووووومه وماني عارفه اركز في كلامك من الصدمه!!!!!* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: شوق ارجوش انا وضحت لش موقفي تكفــــي فهميني ولاتضيعي حبي لش* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: أنت صدمتني, كيف أتقبل بهالسهوله كيييييييف, أني صحيح ماقلت لك اسمي الحقيقي بس على الأقل عطيتك إياها في وجهك وقلت لك ماراح اقول إلا اسمي المتسعاااااااار صح؟؟* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: ايه صح وانا أذكر هالشي بس صدقيني انا احبش ولا تخلي سالفة أسم لا اكثر ولا أقل تخرب عليي علاقتي معاااااش بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: تدررري احس بتجاهك شعور غريب وكأنك تعرفني أو أنا اعرفك* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: تعرفيني أو أنا اعرفك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ليش أنتي تعرفي واحد من معارفكم اسمه جاسم أو شي؟؟؟* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: لا ماعرف إلا جاسم ولد جيرانه وعمره 11 سنه صغييير وجاسم اخو صاحبة أختي زهره يمكن في عمرك مادري (الغبيه قالت اسم زهره بالغلط ولا انتبهت لزلتها)* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: اسمها زهــره!!!* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**]: <<وعضت على شفايفها بس ما اهتمت لان مجرد اسم لا راح ولا جئ وهو وش عرفه*
*ايه عندي أخت اسمها زهور وصاحبتها فطوم اللي عندها الأخو اللي على أسمك* 
*(جاسم انصدددددددددم وعرفها خلاااااااااااااص هذي ايمان اللي شافها ذيك المره بالغلط اييييييييييه هذي هي ايمان واسم أختها واسم أخته أكدت شكوكه)*
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: أنتي ايمااااان صح!!* 
*(هني ايمان انكت عليها ماااااااااااااي بارد حده وانتفضت وحست برعشه قويه تسري بعروقها وظلت مفهيه طول الوقت غير مستوعبه)* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: أنتي ايمان صح لان فطوم أختي عندها صاحبه اسمها زهره واختها الكبيره اسمها ايمان وعندها اخو واحد بس اسمه علي* 
*(هني ايمان من جد ماااااااااااااااااااااتت تصنمت انتهتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت)* 
*[**c=14**]ليهـً سًسَاكتَ و داخلكً زحمةً [**c=1]|~[/c] [c=0][a=#FF0080**]حَكٍيً[/**a][/c] ![/c**]: الووووووووووو قولي أنتي ايمان صح والله مابسوي لش شي انتي عارفه اني احبببببببببببببش ومستحيل اضرش اذا انتي ايمان اللي اقصدها اخت زهره قووولي وربي مابضرش لإني وقسم بالله احببببببببببش* 
*[**a=16][c=31]emoo[/c=21][/a**] سجل خروجه* 
*(طبعاً ماقدرت تتحمل وعلطوووووووول سجلت خروجها وطلعت من المسنجر وهي مرررره منهاره)* 
*هني جاسم لما شافها طلعت تأكد مليووووووووون بالمئه إنها ايمان اللي يقصدها اخت زهره وإلا لو كان مو صحيح ما طلعت فجئه جذي, من داخله فرررررح واااااااااااااجد وبنفس الوقت حزن وقال أكيد إن هي مأخذه فكره غلط عنه وظل يفكــــــــــر وأخذه التفكير لبعيييييييييييييييييد*  
*..................................................  .*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  .*
*مرت ثلاثه أيام من الأحداث اللي صارت*
*وبالنسبة لـ ايمان كأنهم سنيييييييين من التفكير وبان عليها الضيق من تصرفاتها*

*الجده وتناظر بتها ايمان: ويش عندش متضايقه ياخلف جبدي ومالش خلق هذي فلافة ايام؟؟ جـه مرررررررريضه ئه؟*
*ايمان بتعب واضح: لا اماه مافيي إلا العافيه*
*الجده: تتلعبي على من!! شوفي وجهش في المنظره جيفا صاير*
*ايمان ببتسامه باهته: صدقيني أماه مافيني إلا العافيه*

*.................: بس أنا بعد لآحظت!!!!!*
*لفت ايمان لمصدر الصوت وقالت بتعب بس غبته بداخها: هلااا علوي*
*علي ببتسامة: هاااااا ويش فيش, يلا قولي ليي*
*ايمان وضحكت بتوتر: هههه ياربي عليكم صدقوني مافيني شي*
*علي وقعد بجنبها وحط رأسه على كتفها: بنطوفها هالمره وبشوووووووف وش أخرتها*
*ايمان اكتفت ببتسامه وغمضت عيونها وبداخها صراااااااااااااع نفسي*
*الجده: وينهي زهروووو الخايبه*
*ايمان وتنهدت: مرت عليها فاطمه وراحوا سيتي بلازا ووياهم ريناد وأمها*
*علي ورفع رأسه بعصبيه: من اللي وداااااااااااااااااااااهم؟؟؟*
*ايمان وقلبها دددددق دق مو طبيعي بمجرد راح تنطق اسمه: جـ......ـاسـ.....م جاسم أخو فاطمه*
*علي ورجع لوضعيته: ايوووه على بالي بعد راحوا بسوااااااااق أو شي*

*(هني ايمان حمدت ربها ان ماحس على أرتباكها وتوترها)*

*الجده: عجل اتصلي عليها عفيه وقولي ليها تشتري ليي تتن حق القدو وإلا لااااااااااااا قولي ليها تشتري ليي زقاير احسن*
*ايمان ماقدرت تتحمل ومن توترها فجرتها ضحكه بالرغم من الألم اللي كل دقيقه يحطمها: اماااااااه الله يهديش هم رايحين يشتروا ملابس, الستي بلازا مافيها تتن وزقاير هههههههه*
*علي: خلاص اماااااااااه انا بشتري لش بعد آمررري*
*الجده واستهل وجهها: ياعساااااااااااااني بالغه فيك ياولدي معرررررررررررررس*
*علي وابتسم من قلب على هالدعوه اللي ردت فيه الروح: في حياتش أمااااااااااااه (ووجه كلامه لـ ايمان ) لويش مارحتي وياهم؟؟*
*ايمان وتلعب بشعرها من اعصابها المشدوده: مالي خلق واصلا بعد يومين ثلاثه بروح أي مووووول ابشتري ليي فستان سهره*
*علي وعقد حواجبه: جه من هو اللي بيعرس عندنا؟؟*
*ايمان: لاا هذي صاحبتي شهد عرسها بعد اسبوع ولحد الحين ماتجهزت*
*علي: خلاص اموووون ولا تشيلي هم انا بوديش برسم الخدمه*
*ايمان بفرحه: مشكوووووووووووووور علاوي ماتقصر*

*...........................................*
*في ستي بلازا...*

*فاطمه: زهرووو ورينادووو شوفوا دي القطعه قااااااااااتله*
*ريناد وزهره: الله تهبببببببببببببببببببببل*
*فاطمه بفرحه: وش رآيكم نأخذ مثلها ثلاثتنا!!!*
*ريناد: اني بأخذ*
*زهره: واني بعد*
*ام ريناد وداير رأسها: ياربي عليكم ماستمليتوا له راااااسي دار*
*ريناد وتنرفزت: أماااااااااه ماصار لينا شي من وصلنا*
*ام ريناد: لو اني ماجيت وياكم احسن ليي ورايحه العزيه*
*ريناد ودارت بظهرها معصبه: هالمره لا تجي*
*زهره وفاطمه معصبين: رينادوه ووجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*
*أم ريناد وحز بخاطرها كلام بنتها: يلا اني باروح عند النافوره بقعد إذا خلصتوا حوستكم تعالوا عشان نرجع البيت , وهذي (تقصد بتها) خلها تأخذ راحتها في طوالت اللسان*
*زهره وفاطمه: اوكي خاله يعطيش العافيه*
*(مشت ام ريناد وخلاص متحطمه من بتها .. جزاتها تاركه العزايا وجايه مع بنتها حق تستانس)*
*زهره وعصصصبت حدها: رينادوه ولعنه هذا مو اسلوب تكلمي فيه أمش*
*فاطمه وطلع عرقها من العصبيه والنرفزه: اقسم بالله إن عدتيها لـ تشوفي شي عمررررش ماشفتيه*
*ريناد عصبت من تهزيئهم بس ماجابت خبرهم ودارت بظهرها عنهم:* 
*ماحد يهمني (ومشت عنهم)*

*................................................*
*مازن كان يتصل في ساره بس هي مطنشتنه ولا جايبه خبره ابداً*
*ساره ومتنرفزه: هذا وش عندددددددده كل اتصالات, صحيح ناااااس فاضيه, هذا ماعنده إلا اني يتصل فيها ويأذيها افففففففففففففف قسم بالله قلق*
*(رن من جديد بنغمة عبدالمجيد عبدالله والله فاضي جاي تحكي لي همومك, ورفعته من عصبيتها)*
*ساره: الووووووووووووووووووووووووووو خيييييييييير!!!!!!*
*مازن بنذاله: يا أحلى ألوووووووو سمعتها صوتك مثل النغم يدخل بالقلب علطووووول ويدندن ااااااااااااااااااااه فديت صوتش أنا, وحشتيني موووووووت*
*ساره ورصت على اسنانها: بلا وقااااحه فاهم وقولي خييييييير وش عندك كل هالاتصالات؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مازن وفيه الضحكه: اللي يسمع صوتش حيااااااااتي يقول كل شي في قلبه من غير شعووووووور*
*ساره وعصبت حدها: وبعددددددددددددين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*مازن: أحبش <<قالها بهمس وعارف تأثير هالكلمه على البنات*
*ساره ببرود: صحيح قليل أدب ومو متربي جد جد ماتستحي على وجهك*
*مازن ورافع حاجبه مستغرب من برودها: أحين اللي يعترف بمشاعره اتجاهش يكون قليل أدب ومايستحي!!!!*
*ساره ورفعت صوتها متنرفزه: مو هذي المصيبـــه .. أقوووول أنت ماعندك خواااات تخاف عليهم, إذا عندك خااااااااف عليي قبل, ترى الدنيا دواره*
*مازن بخبث: ههههههههه لو أختي يحبها واحد ويمبى يتزوجها زي حالتي لـ أوافق وأنا مغمض عيوووووووووني*
*ساره وانصعقت من خباثته: اقوووووووول بلا كثرة كلام ولا تفكر تدق على هذا الرقم مره ثانيه فاهم وش دخل الزوااج مادري صحيح تافهه*
*مازن: اسمحي ليي ماقدر يابعد روووووحي, أطلبي كل شي إلا هالطلب بصراحه صعـــب وصعب واااااااااجد*
*ساره بطولت صبر: منو أنت!!! وش تبغي داااااااااااق عليي كل يوم والثاني هاه!!!!*
*مازن: منو أنا  مع الأيام راح تعرفيني, وش أبغي ابيييييييييش أنتين ياقلبي تحبيني مثل ما أنا أمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت فيش اموااااااااااااااااااااااااح (أعطاها بوسه قويه)*
*ساره وانقرفت منه: حيوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان (طـــراخ) <<سكرت الخط بوجهه*

*مازن وهو حاضن جواله: يابعد قلبي هالبنيه ثقـــل, متى بس أشوفش والله وحشتيني, ماباقي شي ياســــاره كلها أيام وراح تعرفيني, وراح اخليش تموووووتي فيي غصباً عنش يالهبله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*..................................................  .....*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  .....*
*ابو أحمد بعصبيه: هييييييييييييييي أم احمدووووووووه وينش!!*
*أم أحمد وجت من المطبخ: نعم*
*أبو أحمد: وين فيصل اليوم ماشفته أبد!!!*
*أم أحمد: في غرفته, أعيط عليه ئه؟؟*
*أبو أحمد: ايييييييه وش تحارسي*
*(وراحت أم أحمد تنادي على ولدها فيصل)*

*فيصل كان جالس على النت ويدردش مع البنات وانواااااااااع النصب*
*هني أندق الباب عليه...*
*فيصل: أقول حياتي بس دقايق فيه احد يدق الباب*
*البنت: طيب حبيبي أنتظرك لا تتأخر*
*فيصل وضحك من داخله: آآآخ ياقلبي أنا دقايق حبيبي برب*
*البنت: طيب قلبوو تيت*

*..*
*..*

*فيصل بتأفف: مـــن!!!*
*أم احمد: أني أفتح الباب له*
*فيصل بصريخ: أنزييييييييييين (وفتح الباب)*
*أم احمد: روح لأبوك يمباك*
*فيصل بلا مبالاه: ويش يمبى!!!*
*أم أحمد: واني ويش يدريني ويش يمبى فيييييييييييك, روح ليه وبتعرف*
*فيصل: انزين انزين بلا هدررررررررررررره الحين عليي ولحست مخ أدانا رايح (وسكر الباب في وجهه امه)*
*أم أحمد حز في خاطرها معاملة ولدها الصغير لها ودمعت عيونها علطوووووووووول*

*..*
*..*

*أبو أحمد كان قاعد في الصاله يطالع الأخبار وفي دقايق جئ له فيصل وطبعاً قدام أبوووه يصير ملااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك*
*قرب من أبوه وباس رأسه: قــواك الله أبويي*
*أبو أحمد ببتسامه: هلاااا الله يقويك شحوالك!؟*
*فيصل وقعد جنب ابوه: دامني أشوفك يالغالي أكيد بكووووووون بخير*
*أبو احمد وضحك: ههههههههههههه ماقدر أنا على كلامك الحليو*
*فيصل وضحك مجامله: ههههههههههههههههههههههه لإنك الغالي اللي اموووووووووت فيه لازم ادلعك واقولك من هالكلام*
*أبو أحمد: هههههههههه, إلا وينك ماتباااان*
*فيصل: انا دايم أسأل الشغاله عنك بس كل تقووول ليي أنك طالع أو عندك أجتماع بعد الشركه*
*أبو أحمد: ويش أسوي ياولدي أشغااااااال*
*(وبعد فتره من السوااااااالف المتنوعه)*
*فيصل بدلع: ابويي أنا عندي طلب صغير ممكن*
*أبو أحمد: أكييييييييد يالغالي أطلب اللي ودك فيه*
*فيصل: امبى اتعلم سواقة السياره وابشتري ليي وحده*
*ابو احمد من غير تردد: خلاااااااص تم اللي تمباه بيصير*
*فيصل وتفاجئ: صحيح!!!! <<توقع الرفض بس العكس صار*
*أبو أحمد: اكيد أنا عندي كم فيصل*
*فيصل وطااااااير من الوناسه: عسى ربي لا يحرمني منك يا أحلى أبو في الدنيا*
*(وباس رأس أبووووه)*
*أبو أحمد: إلا وين أحمدوه الجلب ماشفته اليوم ابد*
*فيصل بخبث ونذاله: من الظهر طالع, اليوم كله ماشفته أبد ولما سألت كاترينوه عنه قالت ماشافته ولما سألت أمي قامت تهزئني وقالت لي مالك شغل في ولدي حموووود هذا الغالي وانت مالك شي عندي <<طبعاً كل هذا الكلام جذب بس يمبى يطيح مابين أحمد وابوه*
*أبو أحمد ووقف معصب حدددددددده: بعد بعد طالت وشمخت أنا أورييييييييييك فيهم (ودق على احمد)*

*..*
*..*

*أحمد كان قاعد بالكورنيش مع جاسم ولما رن جواله علطووول رفعه وتوه بيتكلم إلا وأبوه نزل عليه سييييييييييل من الشتايم والتهزيئ*
*أخر شي سكر الخط بوجهه بعد ماتوعد له*
*أحمد ضاقت فيه الدنيا مشى من عند جاسم حتى من غير مايتكلم معااااااااااه وركب سيارته وسط دهشة جاسم لحالته*
*..................................................  ...............*
*زهرة جت من الستي بلازا علطول راحت لإيمان اختها تراويها اللي شرته .*
*فتحت الباب ودخلت: امووون شوفي ويش شريت !!!*
*................. لحظـه صمـت ..................*
*إيمان كانت قاعده على السرير وحاضنه مخدتها وتصيح بكل هدوء ، كان*
*منظرها يكسر بالخاطر ويصيّح بعد ..*
*زهره خافت تركت اكياسها وقامت تركض لحد ماوصلت للسرير ..*
*زهره: امــون حبيبتي ويش فيش ويش اللي صاير قولي ليي اني اختش ، عسى ماشر تكلمي !!!!*
*ايمان ورافعه وجهها من على المخده: تعبا.......اانـ.....نه ..*
*زهره اللي انصدمت من منظر اختها*
*((ايمان ماعمرها تصيح من غير سبب*
*واللحين اني اشوفها وكأنها تصيح من قلب ، نفس الوجه لما شفته في عزا أمي وأبوي ، معقوله تكون مصدومه !!!))*
*زهره بصوت مليان حب وحنان: اموونه ويش فيش تعبانه من ايش فضفضي* 
*ليي ، تكلمي ، اكيد راح ترتاحي صدقيني ..*
*ايمان بصوت مخنوق: مااظن إني ارتاح مااظن !!*
*زهره: ايمان تكلمي خوفتيني من جد ..*
*ايمان اللي ماقدرت تتحمل خرت كل شئ لزهره من غير وعي وقالت ليها   السالفه كامله من طق طق إلى السلام عليكم << قصة جاسم معاها*
*زهرة وهي مصدومه: متى صار هالكلام !!!*
*ايمان: من زمان كنت اكلمه مسنجر وماكنت اعرف انه جاسم إلا من يومين تقريباً وياليتني مادخلت النت ولا عرفته كل من أملوه الحيوانة كله منها* 
*هي السبب هي السبب (( وزادت نوبة صياحها ))*
*زهره: خلاص خيوه كل شئ صاار وانتي مابيدش شئ, صحيح انتين غلطانه*
*عشانش سمعتي كلام أملوه الزفة بس خلاص كل شئ مقدر ومكتوب* 
*بس جاسم إنسان مؤدب وخلوق مستحيل إنه يلعب بمشاعرش ويجذب*
*عليش يعني أكيد هو صادق بمشاعره إتجاهش !!!*
*مو معقوله راح يعرف إنش إيمان أخت علي اللي تقريباً  صار صاحبه ويقعد*
*يضحك عليش ، مستحيييييييل ، أخو فاطمة مو من هذي النوعيه ..*
*ايمان وهي تصيح: بس أني ما أمبى امشي في هذا الطريق, أني كنت غبيه*
*لما سمعت كلام أمل ولاتنسي أن الفراغ اللي في حياتي كان يساعدني على* 
*إني أتخذ القرار الخاطئ ..*
*زهره: خلاص اموون الحين ويش تستفيدي إذا صحتي وبعدين إذا هو صحيح يحبش  ويبغيش أظن يعرف منهو أنتي ويدل بيتنا عدل وراح يدخل من الباب ماهو من الدريشه اوكي حبيبتي .. والماسنجر خلاص انسيه ولاتدخلي عليه ..*
*ايمان وتحضن زهره بقوة: ريحتيني زهووووره بجد ريحتيني*
*زهره: يالله قومي غسلي وجهش عشان اراويش الأغراض اللي شاريتنهم ,.*
*ايمان: اوووكي ..*

*..................................................  ...................*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  ...................*
*ابو احمد: ماتستحي على وجهك رجال على الطل (( ويمسكه من بلوزته ))*
*الف مرره اقولك لاتطلع من غير استإذان ولا بعد طالع من الظهر ليش الدنيا سايبه ياحضرت احمد ..*
*احمد: ابوي انا قلت لك ماطلعت الا المغرب من البيت وماشفتك فستأذنت من امــي ..*
*ابو احمد: يعني مافيه اختراع اسمه جواال يالغبي ..*
*احمد بصبر: ادري بس انت ماترفع اذا دقيت عليك ويش تمباني اسوي ..*
*ابواحمد وخلاص الشياطين تتنطط قدامـه: انقلـع غرفتك وإياني  وياك تطلع منها يالحيوان اذا ماخليتك زي رحابووه بلا طلعه ماكون انا ابوك يالحمار ، انقلـع لابارك الله فيك (( وتركـه ))*

*احمد من عصبيته بدل مايروح غرفته راح لغرفه رحاب عشان يفضفض ليها*
*حس انه مخنوق بس للأسف لقاها نايمه سكر الباب*
*وراح غرفة مصطفى ونفس الشئ لقاة نايم وقال في نفسه ..* 
*مو بس انا يا أخواني اللي عايش برعب في هذا البيت حتى أنتو والدليل إنكم نايمين عشان لاتحصلوا كلام يسم البدن من الأب الحنوون اللي عندنا*
*(سكر الباب وراح غرفتـه ..)*

*}{وهنــي الكــل غمض عيونــه وأعلن نهـاية يـوم صعـب}{*

*..................................................  ......................*
*في يوم جـديـد ..*

*أمل وهي تصيح << دمووع تماسيح : ارجـوك حبيبي انا احبك*
*لاتسوي فيني جذي ، معقوله هنت عليك تبي تتركني ..*
*الولد >> بوي فرند: انا قلت لش مستحيل استمر معااش خلاص اللي بينا انتهى ، وماعدت احبش مثل قبل ، انا كل مره اطلع معاش وتسويلي سالفـه*
*وتمننيني على هالطلعه بصراحه زهقت منش لعنبوا*
*امل: الحين انا مننتك افا ،  انا اموول حبيبتك تقول جذي ماهقيتها منك*
*الولد بصوت واطي: اموول حبيبتك !! زوع الله جبدش زوعتي جبدي بهالدلع*
*امل: ويش تقوول ..!!*
*الولد: اقولك خلاص احنا* *over*
*امل: هذا آخر كلام عندك*
*الولد: وياليتش تفهميه*
*امل: طيب انت اللي راح تندم صدقني وراح تركض ورآي , وساعتها بذلِك ذل تعرف وش معناه بذلك..!!!!!*
*الولد: أعلى مافي خيلش اركبيه ياأمل  (( وسكر الخط بوجهها ))*
*أمل بكل عصبيه (( هييييييييييييييين هين إذا مارويتك ماكون امل ))*
*ويتصل عليها البوي فرند الثاني:* 
*الولد: الووو*
*امل: هلا براعي احلى الوو*
*الولد: هلا ياقلبي كيفك ؟!*
*امل: دامني سمعت صوتك اكيد انا تمااااااااااام*
*الولد: اشتقت لك ياعمرررررررري خليني اشوفك .*
*امل: طيب ويش رأيك نروح المارينا مول*
*الولد: طيراااااااااااااااااان الحين انا رايـح*
*امل: خلاص حبيبي بس بلبس وبتشوفني هناك قبلك ..*
*الولد: انتظرش ياقلبي ، وعندي لش مفاجئه بعـد !!*
*امل (( بغباء )): والله!!  ويش هي ؟؟*
*الولد: اقولش مفاجئه تقولي ويش هي ؟!*
*امل: طيب ياعمري باخليك الحين عشان اجهز*
*الولد:اوكــي حبيبتي سي يـوو*
*امل: سي يوو توو*
*((سكرت وراحت تتجهز))*
*(( طبعاً أمل صيده سهله للشباب  ، تطلع معاهم ، تسهر معامهم ، تكلمهم ،*
*وطبعاً يعرفون عن تفاصيل حياتها اسمها ، وين ساكنه وهكذاا........*
*امها وابوها منفصلين ولايدروا عنها وهي ساكنه مع جدتها الكبيره بالسن*
*هـذا حال أمل كل يوم ليها بوي فرند ، وتستمر الاحداث ))*

*..................................................  ....................*

----------


## المحرومه

*..................................................  ....................*
*ايمان: خيوه ويش رايش نروح اليوم المول ونأخذ ويانا ساره وفاطمه وريناد!!!*
*زهره: اوكي مافي إشكال الحين ادق عليهم, بس تعالي انتي عطيتي علي خبر مشان يوصلنا!!!!*
*ايمان: أيه هو قالي أي وقت بيودينا*
*زهره: اوووووووكي الحين اتصل اخبرهم*

*((الكل مارفض واستانس للروحه وكانوا مرحبين للفكره لانهم من زمان ماطلعوا كلهم مع بعضهم, ولا عاد فطوووم مستانسه حدهاااا عشانها بتشوف علي حبيب القلب..))*

*..................................................  ..*
*في الصاله بعيد عن الأولاد ومشاكساتهم..*
*أم جاسم كانت حاطه على قناة فورتين ومكيفه روحها مع العزا والمواليد اللي يحطوها, وابو جاسم جالس جنبها ويسولف خفيف وياها ولاننسى الشاي والقهوه اللي مايستغنوا عنه هعهعهعهع*
*أم جاسم ونزلت شوي على الصوت: ويش رآيك نروح لأختي أم مازن صار لينا دهر ماطبينا بيتهم!!*
*أبو جاسم: والله مالي خلق أروح زيارات حق أحد هبابي هباب هالشغل اللي عندي, ماااااااالي ابداً مزاج, إذا أنتي بتروحي بروحش باوصلش*
*أم جاسم: لا خلاص مره فانيه نروح, وقت ما أنت تكون رايق رحنا*
*أبو جاسم: براحتش*
*أم جاسم وعقدت حواجبها: منته ملاحظ شي غريب ئه!!!*
*أبو جاسم بإهتمام: زي ويش!*
*أم جاسم: أولادي ماشوفهم باينين أبد من تقريباً اسبوع, مو بالعاده يعني؟*
*حتى أنت ياعبدالله ماشوفك تروح ليهم بس تتصل؟*
*في شي صاير واني مادري عنه ئه؟؟؟*
*أبو جاسم: مافيه إلا العافيه بس عادي, أنا صاير منشغل ووقتي ضيق شوي*
*أم جاسم: لا ويش جذي هذولا أولادك زورهم واني وياك بعد وحشوووني والله ماني قادره يمر يوم ولا اشوفهم فيه*
*ابو جاسم ببتسامه مريحه: أصليه يا وفاء ومافي زي قلبش الكبير*
*أم جاسم واستحت وصارت تفرك في إيدها: يلااا أتصل آهو الحين أمبى أكلمهم و أطمئن عليهم*
*ابو جاسم وطلع جواله: انشالله*

*::*
*::*
*::*
*::*

*طبعاً متفاجئين ويش السالفه!!!*
*تمبوا تعرفوا احين وإلا بعدين هع هع هع هع ;) <<خطيره يمبى ليها دست يعدلها ههههههه*
*خلاص لا أحد يدعي عليي باقول خخخخخخ*
*هذا سلمكم الله أبو جاسم قبل مايتزوج أم جاسم كان متزوج بنت عمه هدى, هذا الزواج كان تقليدي, مسميين لبعض من لما كانوا صغار وفي عايلتهم كان ما يأخذوا إلا القرايب فـ ولد العم يأخذ بنت العم وأبو عبدالله من شاف ولده كبر وكمل الـ 20 علطوووول خطب له بنت عمه وتم الزواج بالرغم من رفضه من كلا الطرفين...*
*تزوج عبدالله هدى اللي توها داخله الـ 17 سنه وهي كانت بسن مراهقه وصغيره ماتميز الصح من الغلط فـ كان فيه خلافات بينهم وأحيانا توصل للضرب بس الغير مبرح, ومع كل هذي الخلافات إلا أن عبدالله خاف من أبوه يشك فيهم وفي علاقتهم المشوشره فـ أقترح على هدى إنهم يجيبوا أول طفل وبعدها كل واحد يعيش بحاله بس عشان اهلهم لا يشكوا فيهم, وصار ذا الشي وجابت هدى أول طفل وأول حفيد لعايلتهم وكانت فرحه غير موصوفه, بالرغم من المشاكل اللي كانت بينهم إلا أن هذا الطفل نساهم الدنيا ومافيها وقربهم من بعضهم واجد وفي هذي الفتره حبو بعضهم وزادت علاقتهم, وبعد سنتين بالضبط جابوا بنوته حلوه والامومه والابوه اللي فيهم خلتهم يتقربون من بعضهم اكثر واكثر وحبو بعض غصباً عنهم وأخر شي جابت ولد وفي هذي الفتره تعبت واااااااااااااجد وعبدالله خاف عليها ووداها علطول المستشفى وقالوا له إن هي وياها القلب ومو زين تجيب أولاد اكثر من جذي وورى بعض,لكن هدى كانت عنيده وحملت للمره الرابعه بعد 3 سنوات وهالمره جابت تؤام وهذا اللي دهور صحتها وتعبها أكثر من قبل وشاء القدر إنها تمووووت بعد ولادتهم بنص ساعه وبجذي خلت في رقبة عبدالله أمانه 3 أطفال غير التوم وهم صغااااااااار ومحتاجين للرعاية والاهتمام*
*هني حزن عبدالله لفراقها وبنفس هذي الفتره مات ابوووه وزاد همه وكبر عذابه وأقترحت عليه أمه الكبيره في السن أن يتزوج بنت عمه وفاء مشان تربي أولاده وبالفعل تزوجها بعد سنه من وفاة هدى وكانت وفاء طيووووووووبه مره وصارت كـ أم بديلة لهم ماتقصر معاهم في أي شي وكانت فايضه بالحب والحنان وكأنهم أولادها بالضبط...*
*وبعد سنه من زواجهم ومن تربيتها للأولاد حملت وفاء وكانت سعادة عبدالله لا توصف فرح من قلب وجاب جاسم, كانوا أولاد هدى صعب إنهم يتقبلون ضيف جديد يشاركهم حنان أمهم البديله وفوق هذا جابت بعد لهم ساره فـ كثرت المشاكل ووجع الرأس وبعدها عبدالله حط بيت لوفاء وعيشها فيه هي وجاسم وساره بس بعد وفاء ماتركتهم ودااااااااايم تروح لهم وعندها صار مسؤوليتين كبااااااااار وبعد بسنه جابت فاطمه وبعدها حسن ومن كره اولاد هدى صار مايشتهوا بعضهم أبداً لين ما كبروا*
*وبجذي تستمر الأحدااااااااااااااااااث......................*

*...........................*

----------


## المحرومه

}{ هُنا فقط أتت نهاية هذا الفصل }{

بإنتظار تعقيبكم أحبتي

وأنتظروا مني الفصل الثاني قريباً

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

واخيراااااااااا





> وش أسوي بعد أنا حظي مش حلو أبداً
> 
> بعد ماخلصنا من الزواج كتبت الجزء ومن حظي الخايس أخترب جهازي
> ووديته للتصليح وطوّل ولما جبته طارو الملفات 
> طبعاً لإنو فرمته ولا أعطاني خبر وخلاااااااااااااااااص الجزء راح عليي 
> أنا أسفه جداً لإطالتي وانشالله أعوضكم
> أنا ألحين جيتكم بالجزء الجديد بس معليش فصلته لإني ماقدرت أكتب أكثر من جذي
> أسمحوا ليي حبايبي
> كل إنسان له ظروفه في الحياة
> ...







معذووورة خية 
بس تصدقي قريت الجزء الاخير اول نسيت اخر الاحداث هع هع
اهم شي ما تطولي علينا في الاجزاء الثانية  :embarrest: 
وياريت يكونو طوال >>>قرعة وتتشرط خخخخ :toung:

----------


## romance

*وااااااااااااااااااااو قصه حلووووه مرررررررررررررره*
*عجبتني بقووووووووه*

*ياليت ماتطولي علينا*

*بصــــــــــراحه قمه في الروعه*

*والله يناسبوا بعض فاطمه وعلي وايمان وجاسم*


*تحياتي وربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## المميزة

وينك محروووووووووومة 
في الانتظااااااار

----------


## سجينة الآهات

اللهـم صـلي عـلى محمد وآل محمد ..

عزيزتـي المحرومة .. أهنيك أولا على امتلاككٍ قـلم الإبداع

وأنـا كان ودي أقـرا رواية وجيت هنـا وشدني عنوان روايتك .. وأكثر شي عجبني أنها بعد جديدة وقطيفية *_^

الأجـزاء حلووة وطويلة << يعني تسوى الواحد يقراها

بس كان تعليقي على الجزء الأول .. أنه مافيه أكشنات ,, 

لكن الحمد لله الجزء الثاني بـرد قلبي وفيه اكشنات

أنـا الليلة انتهيت من الجـزء الثااني

يعطيك ربي ألف ألــــف عاافية ..

وراح أكمل القراءة بأقرب وقت إنشاء الله ^_^

تحيــااتي

----------


## اول دمعة

*و اخيرا حطيتي الينا الجزء خيتو ما بغينه* 
*بس الجزء كان مرررررررررررررررررره قصير* 
*وجدا جدا رائع ومن البدايه اني كنت متوقعه انا عبدالله هو جاسم* 
*ننتظر بقية الاحداث و اتمنى انك هالمره ما تطولي علينه* 
*وتشكري على هذا المجهود المبذول* 
*مع خالص تحياتي لكي* 
*و دمتي لكل خير*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أحداث ولا أروع .. طبعا أنا كل يوم أقراها بس ما كنت أعلق ..

انتهيت من قراءة الأجزاء ..

لكـن بلييييز لا تخلينا ننتظر .. 

نبي أجزاء .. << تراني منظمة وقتي عليها 

وتسلم أنـاملك حبيبتي

ودام قلمك المبـدع

تقبلي تحيااتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

بليييييييييييييييييز نزلي البااااقي

واذا ما تقدرين كـل يوم نزلي لنا 3 بارتات عالأقـل ..

يـلا حبيبتي بانتظارك بأقرب وقت

----------


## المميزة

يالله خيتووو طولتي
فالانتظاااااار

----------


## سجينة الآهات

طووووووليتــي علينا .. عااد عوضيناا

يلييييز عن جد لا يطير الحمااس

منتطــــــــــــــــــــرين

----------


## المميزة

اي والله خية طولتي واجد
اذا ما تقدري تدخلي المنتدى باستمرار 
حطي اكثر من بارت في مرة وحدة

----------


## اول دمعة

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 
*وينك اختي المحرومه* 
*اتمنى ان ما يكون عندك شي ياخرك علينه هالمره خيتو* 
*قراء القصه متحمسين هالمره اكثرررررررررررررر* 
*يالله حطي الينه اجزاء اكثر ولا تحرمينه من ابداعك* 
*واطبقي اسمك علينه وتسوينه احنه بعد محرومين من القصه واحداثها الروووووووووووووووعه* 
*مع خالص تحياتي لكِ*
*و دمتي بخير*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يــاا علي حددش طولتي عــااد .. مو حليوين كذا الروايات يروح الحمااس منها

----------


## سجينة الآهات

المحــروووووومة وبعدين معاااش ^_^ 

نبييييها .. كن تنزلي لنا حق أسبوع كامل @_@

----------


## اول دمعة

مراااااحب أختي المحروووووووووووومه وينك هالمره بعد شكلك 
مطوله أكثر من قبل متى بتنزلي الينه بقية الاجزاء 
ملينه و نحنه ننتظر بقية القصه
 لا تطولي علينه اكثر 
مع تحياتي لكِ 
و دمتي بخير

----------


## المحرومه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*أحبتي القُراء*

*أسعد الله مسائكم // صباحكم .. يكل خير*


*أعتذر حقاً لـ هذا التأخير الغير مقصود*

*فـ أنا خجِلى منكم فعلاً*

*الإنسان لا يخلى من الظروفِ التي تحكمه*

*وأنا قد أصابتني بعضاً منها*

*ورجائي هو أن تصبروا عليّ*

*انا مُتيقنه من إنني أصبحتُ أقتلَ فيكم الحماس*

*لكن ما بالبيد حيله*

*اليوم فقط أستطعتُ أن أدخل المنتدى لكي أعتذر منكم*

*قريباً وفي خلال أيام سأضعَ بيديكم فصلاً طويل*

*ألتمس منكم العذر*

*وألقاكم على خير*

*وشكراً لكلِ من كتب لي في هذهِ الصفحات .. مجردِ رؤية حماسكم يُسعديني كثيراً*

*دمتم بكل ود أحبتي*

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمواا انا عجبتني القصه

خصوصا شخصيه علي وفاطمه وزهرة

اي واتمنى انك تكملها باسرع وقت

وشكرا

----------


## سجينة الآهات

وأخيــرا نورتي .. 

يـلا عـااد نزلي لنا بارتاااااات وااجد ^_^

وانشاء الله تكون ظروفك خيـر

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

هلا خية 
عسى المانع خير 
بس حاولي انج تحطي اكثر من بارت مثلا او تحطي بارت طويل 
لان يمدينا ننسى القصة من بارت للثاني

----------


## اول دمعة

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*عاذرينش خيتو بس اهم شي انش اتحطي الينه* 
*جزء مرررررررررره طويل ويكون بعد مرررررررره حماس*
*لاتطولي اكثر كلنا بشوق لبقية القصه* 
*مع تحياتي*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

طــووولتي بقــــووووووووووووووووة

----------


## المحرومه

أعتذر لو طولت عليكم
بس وربي انا مخلصه الجزء من زمان ومجهزته حق انزله
بس لما جيت ابنزله اكتشفت إن شبكتنا عطلانه وسألت عن السبب وقالوا إن الكل جذي يعني اساس العطل من عند الشركه
فتضايقت وزعلت لإني ماوفيت بوعدي لكم
وانا الحين بس دخلت من جوالي مشان أخبركم ان بكره انشالله راح ينزل الجزء مهما حصل ومهما كان راح ينزل
وتقبلوا عذري لكم

المحرومه

----------


## المحرومه

*ليس لدي حافز..*
*سوى ذلك الشعور الذي أحسه من خلال قرأتي لردودكم..*
*حين أرى الحماس والمتعه تُصيبكم من القراءه*
*هذا هو الشعور مايدفعني لكتابة المزيد..*
*أعتذر لو أطلت عليكم*
*فـ هذه المره خرج الأمر عن يدي بسبب الشبكه..*
*أتركم مع الحماس*
*وأعذروني على قصوري*


*الفصل الثاني:*
*فاطمه: رينادووووه ,شوفي هذا الفستان فضيييييع مره وقاتل واااااو وألوانه أنوثيه*
*ريناد بعناد: وييييييع ماعندش ذوق <<طبعاً هي حاطه ذوبها وذوب فاطمه مشان الأكتشاف اللي أكتشفته زهره وقالته ليها بأن علي يحب فاطمه*
*فاطمه بنظره حاده: أسكتي انتي يا أم لسان مستغنيه أني عن رأيش*
*زهره: رينادوه بالعكس الفستان حليوو واجد إذا فطموه بتأخذه أني بعد بأخذه*
*فاطمه وتمبى تقهر ريناد: يلا زهور حياتي أخذي لش واحد واني بأخذ مشان نطقم ونصير زي بعض <<وهي تناظر في ريناد المفوحه*
*ريناد وبينت البرود: بكيفكم <<هي معصبه حدها بس بينت العكس ولو على كيفها أرتكبت جريمه في فاطمه وخلصت*
*ساره: واو شوفي ده الفستان أحلى بواجد من اللي عندش واحسه يناسبش أكثر*
*فاطمه وتمبى تقهر ريناد بأي طريقه مشانها كارهتنها: واااااو قاتل خلاص أبأخذه وابأخذ ده بعد (ورفعت الفستان لهم)*
*ساره: طالع هذي من جدش أنتين!!!*
*فاطمه بعناد: اييييييه أمباهم أثنينهم*
*زهره: صحيح بقره ويش تسوي فيهم أثنينهم أقلها أخذي ده وأخذي فستان ثاني من محل ثاني غير هذا*
*فاطمه بعناااااد: عاااااادي مافرقت*
*ريناد بنرفزه: الحمدلله والشكر (قالتها بكل نرفزه وهي عارفه تأثيرها على فاطمه)*
*فاطمه واعصابها مشدوده: أقووووول ترى لما كنتي ساكته كنتي واجد نافعتنا*
*زهره وتدخلت مشان لا تصير هوشه كبيره: يلا نحاسب , (وناظرت يمينها وشمالها) وين ايمان!!!!*
*ساره: هي قالت ليي أنها بتروح تشتري ماي لعن الله يزيد وبترجع مابتطول*
*زهره: أجل خلونا نروووح نحاسب (وراحوا)*
*::*
*::*
*::*
*في هذي اللحظه كانت ايمان رايحه تشتري ماي ولما أخذت غرضها وحاسبت أنتبهت على شخص قاعد في الكوفي ولما ركزت نظرها عرفته عطووووول*
*(أيـــــه أمـــــــل مــافـــــي غيــــرهــــا)*
*ايمان بصدمه: امـل!!*
*أمل انصقعت وقالت بإرتباك: هلا هلا ايموو كيفك!!*
*الولد: حبيبي منهو هذي؟؟ <<وهو قاز قز في ايمان* 
*أمل ولعنته في قلبها: هذي صديقتي (ولفت على ايمان) ها ايموو ماقلتي ليي أنش جايه المجمع*
*ايمان بعدها مصدومه من صاحبتها قالت بألم وتكابر دموعها: حبيت أسويها لش مفاجئه, ماتوقعت إن راح أشوفش ولا بهذي الصوره القذره (ناظرتهم بإحتقااااار)*
*أمل وبلعت ريقها لإن مو من مصلحتها ايمان تعرف بعلاقاتها المشبوهه: بس هذا.........*
*ايمان وقاطعتها بعصبيه: مايهمنــي مين يكووون وأنتي بحره بتصرفاتش بس (سكتت شوي وتكلمت) حسافه وثقت فيش بيوم من الأيام وأعتربتش بئر لأسراري, دامني شفت صورتش وأنكسرت بهالحظه أعرفي أني مابيش بحياتي فاهمه (وناظرت الولد بشمإزاز) ياقذره (وراحـــــــت عنهم بوسط دهشت أمل وعصبيتها)*
*::*
*::*
*::*
*علي كان يراقب فاطمه بعيونه المشتاقه لها, كانت عيونه عليها وين ماتروح ووين ماتجي وكيف تتكلم وكيف تبتسم وكيف تضحك بخفه حس بنبضات قلبه سريعه وخاصةً أن هالمشاعر صار ليها زمان من جته وخلته متيم وعاشق...*
*وطبعاً هذا كله تحت مراقبة زهره <<خطيره صايره كونان هع هع*
*ايمان كانت متضايقه مره من اللي شافته من صاحبتها وكل شوي ماتسرح وتبعد بعيييييييد بأفكارها بس مسرع مانفضت رأسها تبعد الألم لان بنظرها أمل حقيره دامها مرخصه نفسها للشباب وتحسفت إنها كانت عادتنها صاحبه مقربه لها, راحت لعلي ومسكت ايده: علاوي خلنا نروح فينيسيا مول هنا ماحصلنا شي*
*علي وابتسم لها برواقه: أوكي مافي مشكله بس أنتي سألتي البنات؟*
*ايمان ولفت لهم تسألهم: ويش رآيكم بروح الفينيسيا؟؟*
*كلهم ماعدا ريناد المتضايقه: أوووكي*
*ايمان وتناظر علي: يلا مشينا*
*علي ببتسامه: يلااا (ومشى وهم وراه)*
*..................................................  .*
*مازن كان جالس بالبيت وملاااان حده ماهو عارف ويش يسوي قعد بالصاله ويفرفر بالقنوات وبعدها حط على قناة روتانا ودندن مع الأغنيه وهو يسمعها خطر في باله يرسل مسج لساره بالفعل أخذ جواله وهو مبتسم أبتسامه خبيثه*
*.................................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*.................................................*
*في السيارة كان علي سرحان على الآخر ماهو مصدق الحلم قدامه ويشوفه طل الوقت*
*فاطمه كانت منحرجه وساكته ، أما ساره وايمان هدره وسوالف*
*زهره كانت حاطه بإذنها آي بود وتسمع أغاني ، وريناد طول ماهي تطلع في علي وعيونها شرار لكن تخفي وراء هذا الشرار حب الصادق لعلي مهما كان هذا حبها*
*الأول والأخيـر هذا الحلم اللي هي عايشه عشانه ، هذا حبها اللي سهرها الليالي*
*اللي غير حياتها ماتقدر في يوم وليله تمحي الحب من قلبها ، ماتقدر تشوف صاحبتها واقرب الناس ليها تشاركها في حبها ، وماتقدر تشوف الأنسان اللي حبته بصدق*
*يروح من بين ايديها ولإنسانه ثانيه ماتقدر مستحيل تقدر*
*النسيان نعمه من رب العالمين ، بس هي ماتقدر تنساه لان حبه مازال في اعماق قلبها..*
*وقطع افكار ريناد صوت مسج من جوال ساره*
*ساره: من اللي راسل مسج*
*ايمان: اسألي نفسش ههههههههههههههه*
*ساره: انجبي يالله .. وفتحت المسج اللي كان عباره عن* *mms*

*أعرف انك ماتصدق بس والله فوق والله٠٠٠*
*والله انه راح مني نصف عمري*
*في غيابك*
*واعرف أني شلت همي**تاركن*
*حبي على الله٠٠٠*
*كني أبعد من نجوم الليل وأقرب من ثيابك*
*ياعساك**وياعساني وياعسانا*
*وياعسا الله٠٠٠*
*ياعسى الدنيا تموت وما يعيش إلا**ترابك*
*يا أحبك واعشقك واهواك وإلا*
*يفتح الله٠٠٠*
*ماتعودت افتخر باحساسي**إلا*
*تحت بابك*
*ايه أحبك والقضية واضحة والشاهد الله٠٠٠*
*يطرد المظلوم خصمة**وأنت خصمي ياهلا بك*
*ياهلا بك يوم تجرح خافقي ويسامح الله٠٠٠*
*ياهلا بك يوم**تلحق غيمتي*
*والحق سرابك*
*جابك الله في حياتي ياحياتي جابك الله٠٠٠*
*ليش مدري**وين مدري كيف مدري بس جابك*
*كل ماقلت ابتدينا في المحبة قلت يالله٠٠٠*
*مادريت**ان النهاية بين بعدك واقترابك*
*احسبني كل شي في عيونك يعلم الله٠٠٠*
*واثر عينك**مستعفة ماتحب إلا حجابك*
*إنظلمت ولا شكيت ولاتركت الأمر لله٠٠٠*
*كان همي انتظر**باقي عذابك في عذابك*
*الله الله انتبه واحذر وفكر والله الله٠٠٠*
*مثل ما أحسب**حسابي في هواك أحسب حسابك*
*ماطلبت المستحيل ولا رجيتك شي لله٠٠٠*
*ما طلبتك**ارتفع من حجرتي واسكن سحابك*
*يصرخ القلب المعذب يالمعذب وكل الله٠٠٠*
*شاب حبك**في عيوني وانت توك في شبابك*
*رحت شي وجيت شي مختلف ياحسبك الله٠٠٠*
*تصدق إني**مابغيت اجلس مع حظرت جنابك*
*غيرك ذاك الزمان ويازماني منك لله٠٠٠*
*ليش ماغيرت**فيني شي يوم إني أهابك*
*ليش ماعلمتهم عن قصتي وتوحد الله٠٠٠*
*يعرفون انك سؤال**ويعرفون اني جوابك*
*ويعرفون اني حلفت ولا عرف*
*أغلى من الله٠٠٠*
*والله انه**راح مني نصف عمري في غيابك*
*والله إني أحبك والله٠٠٠الله٠٠٠*
*راح تعرفيني قريب ياقلبي احبش* 
*<< حشا صارت خاطره مو رساله* *mms*
*ايمان: حشا كل هذي رساله تقريها*
*ساره برتباك: هااا أي هذي صاحبتي راسله رسالة* *mms**.*
*ايمان: شئ طيب*
*ريناد: امبى اشوفها شكلها حلوة*
*ساره بحرج: لااا مافيه وشوو تشوفيها مالش خص برسايلي.*
*ريناد: مالت عليش وعلى رسايلش وعلى اللي يقولش امبى اشوف مرة وحدة ..*
*فاطمه تدخل: رينادوه ووجع ويش فيش اليوم صايره ماتنطاقي لسانش يلوط اذانش حشاااا ماصارت اعترفي اعترفي ويش فيش*
*ريناد بعصبيه: انتي بذات انطمي فاهمه*
*ايمان: بنات ويش فيكم صلو على النبي انتو خوات قبل لاتكونو صديقات*
*الكل: اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ريناد: اداني سكت*
*علي كان يسمع كلامهم بس شئ اكيد ماراح يعلق عليهم لانه مادخله في الموضوع*
*بس اكتفى ان يسمع ويسب في ريناد لانها عصبت حبيبة قلبة*
*فاطمة وانتبهت إن احد يطالع فيها ولما ناظرت المرآيا شافت الموت الأحراج شافت علي يطالعها وعيونه حالمه ، اكتفت بالإبتسامه ونزلت رأسها ..*
*أمـا علي ذااااااااااب من ابتسامتهااااا*
*وعلطول حط شريط على اغنيه بحبك وحشتيني ..*
*فاطمه رايحه فيها وهي تسمع الكلمات ..*
*آآه ياعلي والله احبك من كل قلبي احبك والله احبك*
*علي ويناظر المرايا عشان يشوفها*
*ياويلي يافاطمه متى بس اقدر اجلس معاش براحتي من غير حواجز* 
*متى يجي اليوم اللي اشوفش فيه بثوب الزفاف وأنا جنبك وماسك ايدك واسولف معاش متى اضمش لصدري إذا تضايقت متى ادلعش متى ازعلش وفي نفس الوقت اراضيش ويلي ياربي احبها والله احبها*
*تعال اناا وش قاعد اخرف واقول صج اني مااستحي اسغفر الله ربي صحيح اني خبل هذاا كلام اقوله وهي بعدهي ماتصير على ذمتي الدلـخ دلـخ (( وضحك على نفسه )) << الأخ هيمان*
*ايمان: ساره ويش فيش من أول ما جاش المسج وانتي ساكته!! لايكون ضايقش ؟*
*ساره بإحراج: لا أبد بس أحس بطني يألمني شويات*
*ايمان: اووه اذا تعبانه غناتي عادي نرجع البيت مافي مشكله*
*الكل بصوت واحد: لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*ايمان وضحكت: هههههههههه بسم الله هههههههههههههه خلعتوني*
*فاطمه ومعصبه: ايمانوه, ساروه مافيها إلا العافيه وزي الحصان لاتكنسلي الروحه مشانها*
*ساره وتناظرها: نايبه تصقعش*
*(هني علي ماقدر يمسك نفسه وضحك لا أرادياً على عصبية فاطمه)*
*وفااااطمه ضاااااااااااعت بين ثيابها وصار وجهها أحمــــــــــر هع هع*
*..........................................*
*جاسم ويناظر الصاله: أماه وينهم أخواني فاطمه وحسن وساره!!!*
*ماشوف أحد موجود..!!!*
*أم جاسم وتقرطع أصابيعها: طالعين ياولدي ماتشوفني قاعد بريحاتي*
*حسن طالع ويه ولد جيرانا وراحوا المطعم يتعشوا وخواتك رايحين السوق ويه صديقاتهم*
*جاسم بستنكار ورفع حاجب: نعم..!!!!!*
*وانشالله من اللي وصلهم؟؟*
*أم جاسم: لاتخاف راحوا مع زهره واختها الكبيره ايمان واللي وصلهم أخوهم علي الله يعطيه العافيه*
*جاسم وتحمس للموضوع من سمع طاري أمون في السالفه, قال بستعباط: منهو هذي أخت زهره أماه تعرفيها..؟؟*
*أم جاسم: جه ماعرفها إلا, هذي الكبيره متخرجه من ثنوي وقاعده بالبيت وعلى عمري شايله مسؤولية أخوانها وهي اللي تطبخ ليهم وتنظف وتغسل وحتى ألحين شايله مسؤولية جدتها طول الله في عمرها, بنيه مؤدبه وأخلاق ومره سنعه يعتمد عليها بس هي خجوله واااااااجد عيني عليها بارده*
*وجاسم وفهه على مدح أمه لها: ويلي عليها*
*أم جاسم وعقدت حواجبها: ويشوووووووووو*
*جاسم: ها لا لا قاعد أهربد بروحي, يلا انا طالع تآمريني بشي*
*أم جاسم وعصبت: روووح انت بعد اذلف خليني بروحي بعد, مالت عليكم من أولاد*
*جاسم وباس رأس أمه: أفاااا الوالده حاقده هع هع هع*
*أم جاسم وضربته: حاقده في عينك يلا رووووح (ودزته)*
*جاسم: أفا دام أم جسوم زعلانه لآبو الطلعه لآبو أبوها مانا طااااااااالع بقعد معاش ياحلوه*
*(وظل حالهم على النقار وجاسم بس جالس سايرها ويرفع ضغطها شويات)*

*..................................................  .......................*
*نجي لشخصيه أول مره ندخل بتفاصيل حياتها الخاصه....*

*رضي: أقووول سوسن خلينا نروح المستشفى لش موعد اليوم الساعه 9*
*سوسن بعصبيه: رضي خلاص اني مليييييييييييت, مستشفياااااااااات ماني رايحه خلاااااااص تعبــــــــــت من جد عاااااااافت نفسي وقسمن بالله*
*رضي بحزن: بس هذا موعد يعني انشالله فيه أمل وهذا دكتور شاطر والكل يمدحه*
*(سوسن من قهرها راحت الغرفه)*
*وهني مشى رضي ورآها لطي خاطرها*
*رضي: سوسن حياتي انا ماقلت شي مشان تنهاري جذي!!!!*
*سوسن: انت عارف ان احنا خلاااااااااص فقدنا الأمل, تعرف أن صار لينا كم متزوجين فوووووق 8 السنوات لو ربي كاتب لينا الخلفه كان صار قبل من ألحين واحنا كبرنا*
*رضي ببتسامه: خلاااص سوسو ولاتزعلي من اليوم وطالع ماراح افتح سيره دكاتره, هااااه رضيتي (وغمز ليها) وبعدها راح ليها وحضنها*
*سوسن وصاحت: والله لو بيدي كان ماقصرت معاك صدقني*
*رضي: اووووش هذي إرادة الله سبحانه لاهو بيدي ولا بيدش (ومسح دموعها)*
*رضي بمزح: اقوووول سوسنوه ليكون مسويه هالمناحه دي كلها عشان ماتسوي عشاء هاااااااه اعرفش انا اذا تليعنتي, يلا يلا قدااااامي آهو لا افلعش بقوطي النشاف يلا يلا*
*سوسن وضحكت على كلامه: ههههههههههههه لا والله (وتخسرت) انززززين اذا ماخلصيت عشاك مالح بتشووووف*
*(وصار الضحك والمزح من جديد)*
*.....................................*
*طبعاً البنات راحوا فينيسيا مول وشروا ليهم فساتين*
*وطلعوا بعد ماتعشوا وعلي ويلي على علي طااااااااير من الفرحه ولو على كيفه وقف الوقت مشان يشوف فطوم حياته طول اليوم علطول بس وين خلااااص الحين خلصوا وبيرجعوا البيت وبينتهي كل شي وكل شخص حامل بقلبه شوووووووقه....*

*ايمان شرت ليها فستان حلو وناعم ولما قاسته في غرفة القياس الكل استخف عليها وشجعها انها تشتريه*

----------


## المحرومه

*ايمان شرت ليها فستان حلو وناعم ولما قاسته في غرفة القياس الكل استخف عليها وشجعها انها تشتريه*

*وهذي صورته ناعم وجميل جداً راق لي كثيراً هع =)*

*http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00180/d3ohwpsnaezq.jpg*

*اما زهره فـ شرت ليها فستان حلو وناعم وااااااااااجد وهذي صورته*

*http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00106/zuir6z33g41q.jpg*

*أما باقي البنات*
*ساره شرت ليها فستان ناااااعم وقصير*
*فاطمه بعد نفس الشي وريناد*
*.............................................*

*وبعد مرور ثلاثة ايام...*

*الجده بصريخ: ايمانوووووووووووووه زهروووووووووووووه وصواقع انشالله وينه انتون؟؟*
*ايمان وجت تركض لجدتها: وش فيش أماه.؟؟؟؟*
*الجده: ماتستحوا على وجوهكم هيه مخليني هني بالصاله وماميش احد ويايي لا أنيس ولا ونيس؟؟؟*
*ايمان: أماه الله يهديش اني كنت قاعده أنظف غرفتش!*
*الجده: عجل وينهي زهروه الخايبه لويش ماتقعد ويايي تشيه اني يهوديه؟؟*
*زهره وهي نازله من الدرج: أماه كم مره اقولش اني أسمي زهره مو زهروه ولويش بعد اني خايبه؟؟؟؟*
*ايمان عصبت وصرخت على أختها: زهررررررررررررررررره تأدبي اوكي!*
*زهره وجلست على الكنب: واني الصادقه, هذي هي حالتنا كل يوم صراخ ومناقر وكل تسب فيي وأخر شي تتهمني بقت سراولتها, والله العظيم حاله قلو ملابسي أخذ سراوله خلاقين ومعالف*
*ايمان بحده: زهره وبعدين وياااش؟؟ خلاص انتهينا, إحترمي جدتش أوكي*
*زهره بطناش: انشالله (وأخذت الريموت وحطت قناة* *mbc1** على مسلسل "على حافة الهاويه" وجلست تشاهده مطنشتنهم)*
*الجده: أيه مو هامنش شي آهو أقوم أشرب ليي زقاره أقند أبها رأسي (وقامت بكل ثقل وراحت)*
*أما ايمان فـ كانت تناظر زهره بنظرات وبعدها هزت رأسها بالإنهزام ومشت عنها تكمل شغلها*
*........................................*
*في أمريكا ..*
*محمد: أنا لآزم أشوفش وربي مشتاااااااااااااق لش*
*عهود: لا حبيبي ماقدر والله ماقدر*
*محمد: ليش عاد.؟ والله مشتاااااق لش, خليني أشوفش بليييييييييييز*
*عهود: حبيبي لاتضغط عليي صاحباتي معاي ماقدر أكلمك أكثر يلا باي (وسكرت بدون ماتسمع رده)*

*محمد وعصب: هين ياعهود اليوم ترفضي تشوفيني بس بكره راح تترجيني إني بس أطلع معااااااااش, وبتشوفي!*

*( أكيد بتتسائلوا ويش اللي صاير...!!!! <<أكشن*
*محمد من لما أخذ عهود ظلت معاه فتره تكلمه مسنجر وكل واحد منهم أفصح عن اعجابه وشوي شوي صار بينهم حُب, وصارت بينهم مكالمات وسهرات وطلعات بس عهود صايره كله تتغلى على محمد وساعات ترفض تقابله بس جذي عناد...*
*(وطبعاً بتتسائلوا ساره..!! وين موقعها من الإعراب في حياة محمد....؟؟؟)*
*محمد تناسى ساره بالمره وتناسى حُبها وقرر بينه وبين نفسه دامه عنده عهود راح يقطع علاقته مع ساره وينساها للأبد لان ماتلزمه وكل ماتتصل عليه يطنشها)*

*...........................*
*ام جاسم بفرحه: ويش رآيكم نروح شاليه الأسبوع الجآي..!*
*فاطمه وتفاعلت للموضوع: اللااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي وناسه عاشت أم جاسم عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت, وش رآيش ساروه*
*ساره ومتضايقه حدها: عــآدي*
*فاطمه وتقلد على صوتها: عــآدي, هذا اللي قدرتي عليه (ورمتها بالمخده)*
*ساره: أوووه ماني رآيقه لش*
*أم جاسم: سوير ويش فيش مبوزه وحزنانه*
*ساره برتباك: لا أماه مافيني شي, بس هالأيام أحس بصداع في رأسي*
*أم جاسم: أكيد من هالنت الزفت, أنتين 24 على 24 قاعده عليه ومنرزه عيونش وين مايصدع رأسش*
*(ساره سكتت وعاقده حواجبها مستنكره كلام أمها)*
*فاطمه: لويش ماتروحي المستشفى, يمكن نظرش ضعف مشان جذي تحسي بصداع*
*ساره: لا أروح ولا شي, فاضيه أروح مستشفى عشان صداع, لا تحاتوا مافي شي*
*أبو جاسم ودخل الصاله قاطع كلامهم: السلام*
*الكل: وعليكم السلام (وجلس جنب فاطمه)*
*فاطمه باست خد أبوها: قواك الله أبويي*
*أبو جاسم ويحضن بنته وابتسامته على محياه: الله يقويش حبيبتي*
*أم جاسم بفرحه: عندنا لك أقتراح ياعبدالله*
*أبو جاسم ببتسامه: ويشو عندكم..؟؟*
*فاطمه: أمي عندها أقترااااح تفقييييييييييييع هههههههههه*
*أم جاسم وضربتها على خفيف بفخدها: جوزي آهو . (وتكلم رجلها) نمبى الأسبوع الجاي نروح شاليه نستانس ونغير جو ونأخذ ويانا الأهل*
*أبو جاسم ورحب بالفكره: أوكي على خير انشالله بس أنتوا حددو الموعد وأنا انشالله بحجز ليكم*
*فاطمه ومستانسه حدها: والله أني ماعليي بعزم صديقاتي وبخليهم يجو معاي*
*أم جاسم: ايه مايخالف قولي لبيت زهره صاحبتش كلهم خلهم يجو يستانسوا وعلى عمري, واني باقول لأختي أم مازن وأخوي رضي*
*أبو جاسم: خلاص قولي ليهم وانا باقول لأختي أم عبدالعزيز وأولادي, أخوانكم*
*أم جاسم: ايه أكيد قول ليهم أصلاً اني ماني متحركه من هني إلا بهم أمبى أشوفهم ونستانس و.....*
*وقاطعتها فاطمه بحزن وهي واقفه: أني مابروح*
*ساره: واني بعد مابروح, روحوا أنتوا (وتوهم واقفين مشان يروحوا غرفهم إلا وقفهم صوت أبوهم)*
*أبو جاسم بصرامه: عشان أخوانكم بيروحوا أنتوا هونتوا..؟؟؟؟*
*أم جاسم بعصبيه: واخزاه منكم جذي أني ربيتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فاطمه ومتضايقه: أبوي أنت تعرف رأينا في الموضوع وتعرف موقفنا كلنا منهم,* 
*يعني ماله داعي نكرر نفس كلامنا كل مره, (وبنبرة ترجي) بليييز أبويي الله يخلييييك إذا تحبني أني وأخواني لاتجيب طاريهم قدامنا*
*أم جاسم ومعصبه: لاااااا حلفي انتين مع وجهش, هذولا أخوانش وغصباً عليكم بيروحوا معانا*
*أبو جاسم وعصب: هذولا أخوانكم من لحمكم ودمكم هذلا عزوتكم واللي راح يبقوا ليكم من بعد عيني أنا وأمكم*
*فاطمه ونزلت دموعها: أسم الله عليكم بعيد الشر, بعد عمراً طويل أبوي لاتقول جذي (وقامت تصيح)*
*أبو جاسم وكمل كلامه: صديقاتكم عادي إنكم تعزموهم بس أخوانكم لااااا يعني وش هالتفرقه هذي..؟ يعني أصحابكم أحسن من أخوانكم هااااااااه*
*ساره: ابويي أحنا مانقدر نتقبلهم نسيت وش صار في الماضي*
*أبو جاسم بصرخه هزتهم: في الماااااااااااااااااااااااااااضي مو ألحييييييييييييين..!!!!!!!*
*فاطمه وانهزت من صرخه ابوها: بس لو كان هني حسن وجاسم بيكون رآيهم مثلنا*
*حسن وجئ من بره وحالته حاله من الكوره والغبره: بتعملوا إيييييه..؟*
*(ولاحظ أن الجو متكهرب وخاصة لما شاف فاطمه تصيح)*
*وش صااااااااااير..؟*
*أم جاسم بنرفزه: تعال اقعد بدون صوت*
*حسن ورفع حاجب: افااا الوالده معصبه خخخخخ*
*ابو جاسم بصرخه: حســــن تمبى تقعد هني تقعد بدون هرج تفهم*
*حسن وبلع ريقه: انشالله*
*أم جاسم: وش هالخناقه..؟ حالتك حاله قووم أسبح قوووووووووم*
*حسن: اماه امبى اتهوى شوي خليني*
*ابو جاسم: والحين..؟ للحين على رآيكم ماغيرتوه!!!!!!!*
*فاطمه وتمسح دموعها: أبويي الله يخليك, لاتقول ليهم*
*ساره: ابويي خلاص احنا مو موافقين على جيتهم ومانبي نشوفهم, هم لو يحبونا كان صار ده الشي من سنين مو ألحين!!!*
*حسن في داخله (عــدل السالفه فيهم أخواني خخخ وانا اشوفهم في حرب)*
*أبو جاسم: هالمره بس مابي أضغط عليكم, لإني مابي اسبب مشاكل بينكم وخليكم تكرهوا بعضكم أكثر*
*أم جاسم وماعجبها الكلام: يوووووووه لويش تأخذ على كلامهم جه هذولاك مو أولادك زي ماهذولا أولادك*
*فاطمه وجلست جنب أمها: أماااااه لاتصيري ضدنا*
*ساره: أماه خلاص احنا مو موافقين لا تخلينا نكرهم أكثر من جذذذي*
*ابو جاسم وهو قايم: خلاص انتهى الموضوع والاسبوع الجاي بنروح بدونهم (وركب غرفته)*
*حسن وراح لساره: وش صاير عفرر ( وقالت له أخته كل السالفه)*
*حسن ورافع حاجب: أنا أشوف إن ماله داعي هالمناحه دي كلها, ويعني لو جو ويانا.؟؟؟ هم في حالهم وإحنا في حالنا*
*فاطمه بعصبيه: اقوووول حسن حبيبي سكر على الموضوع أحســن, ترى بجد انغثيت من السالفه دي أووووووكي (وراحت غرفتها)*
*أم جاسم ولسه معصبه: الجاهل يفكر أحسن منكم يالضباره (الضباره = الكبار)*
*حسن: هع هع هع*
*................................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*................................................*
*مازن كان جالس على سريره وصاب كل تفكيره في ساره*
*( آآآآآآآآخ يامازن شكلك طحت بالغرام وماحد سمى عليك اففففففففف والله وطلعت تحب ساره بجد وانت ماتدري, وش سويتي فيني ياساره, قلبتي موازين حياتي, وخليتيني أشتاااااااااق لك كل لحظه وكل ثانيه, صدقيني وقت ماراح تعرفي من أنا.! راح اخليش تحبيني وغصباً عنش)*
*سكت وراح للأستيريوا وأخذ شريط أحلام وحط على أغنيه ناويلك على نيه*
*ريناد وهي تقرب من غرفة مازن سمعت صوت أغاني طالعه منه (هذا أكيد أستخف رسمي هع هع هع) ودقت الباب عليه: مازنوووووووه (طق طق طق)*
*وجااااااااااع مازنوه, افتح الباب امباااااااااااااااك شويات اففففففففففف*
*مازن سمع صوت دق على الباب وهو قايم سمع صوت ريناد (هالغبيه وش فيها تصارخ خربت عليي جوي) وفتح الباب*
*قال بكل عصبيه: ويش فييييييييش هالغبيه كسرتي باب الغرفه*
*ريناد ورافعه حاجب: مادري عنك صاير ليي رومنسي هالأيام, مرفع صوووووت الاغاني على الاخر وين ماتسمع دق الباب..!!!!*
*مازن بعصبيه: أخلصي وش عندش.!!!!*
*ريناد: بيت خالتي أم جاسم بيروحوا شاليه أسبوع الجاي, بتروح وإلا لأ (طبعاً تكلمه بدوووون نفس)*
*مازن وطاااااااير من الفرحه لإن جته الفرصه على طبق من ذهب: أكييييييييييييييييييييييييييد بروووووووووووح وهذا شي يتفوت هههههههههههههه*
*ريناد ورافعه حاجب: وش هالإنبساااااااااط الله يدومه عليك*
*مازن وباس خد أخته بقوووووووووه: أحلى خبــــــــر سمعته واااااااااااااااااااو*
*ريناد وفهت: هاااا*
*مازن بفرحه: متى بتروحوا..؟*
*ريناد وتخصرت: أشوووووفك مستعجل..؟ أعترف أعترف ترى مايفيدك الجذي لاويييييييش..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مازن ومسكها من بلوزتها وطلعها بره غرفته: اشووووف عطيتش وجه زياده عن اللزوم انقلعييييييييييي يلااااااااااااا (وسكر الباب بوجهها بعد ماطردها مسكينه)*

*ريناد بعصبيه: اورييييييييك يامازنوه السخيييييييييييف (ونزلت الصاله)*
*أم مازن وشافتها: ويش فيش بعد من صاقعه معصبه*
*ريناد وتقعد على الكنب: أماااااااااه لو سمحتي سكتي عني*
*أم مازن وتخيط زار دراعتها: الحمدلله والشكر مادري ليش صديقاتش متحملينش لحد الحين, لا اخلاق الله يدفع البلا ولا تعامل عددددل*
*ريناد: أماااااااااه ماليي خلق ترى هدره فاضيه هااااه ترى مزاجي حده مقفل*
*(واخذت الريموت وحطت على قناة الميلودي) وكانت أغنية روبي (ليه بيداري كذا)*
*والأخت اندمجت مع الفيديو كليب*
*أم مازن بعصبيه: غيري هالقلة الحياااااااااا, مافي غير هالمصخره هي اللي بتخرب عقلللللش, رقص وبصاقه و ... وييييييييييييع, غيريه عساش تهوّي غي نااااااااار جهنم الحمرا*
*ريناد بتطنيش: أمااااااااااااااه ويش فهمش أنتين هالسوالف سكتي بس*
*ام مازن: غيريه لا أصلخ جلدش ياقليلة الحيا والادب*
*ريناد: عاااااااجبني ماني مغيره شي*
*أم مازن بجديه: متأكده مابتغيريه..؟؟؟؟*
*ريناد ورافعه حاجب: ايييييييييييه متأكده (وصارت تناظر التلفزيون)*
*ماشافت إلا امها قايمه وراح لعند الفيش وشالته بكبره وطفت التلفزيون ووقفت عنده*
*ريناد وعصبت: اماااااه رجعيه ماتشوفيني أشاهد اففففففففففف يعني لازم تخربي عليي*
*أما مازن: لا والله اذا بتشاهدي لآزم تشاهدي هالمسخررررررره.......؟؟؟؟*
*هذي مو اغنيه هذي سفاااااااااله وقلة أدب ناس مفاصيخ ويهزو*
*ريناد وعصبت حدها: الشرهه عليي اللي قاعده وياااااش زييييييييين (وركبت غرفتها وهي مفوله على الأخر)*
*أم مازن ورجعت الفيش وغيرت القناة لـ فورتين: خله ينزل بس مازنوه باخليه يحذف هالقنوات اليهوديه*
*........................*
*زهره وتكلم فاطمه جوال: مادري فطووم بسأل إيمان وبارد عليش*
*فاطمه ووجهها أحمر: حتى علي أخوش قولي له لإن الرجال بيكونوا موجودين, وجسوم اخويي هو اللي قال يمباه يجي*
*زهره بخبث: جاسم أخوش ئه هو اللي قال لش..!!!*
*فاطمه وتفحت خدودها: أي جاسم اخويي أجل من.؟؟*
*زهره ورافعه حاجب: اهاااا قلتي ليي جاسم*
*فاطمه وتنرفزت: ويش قصدش؟؟؟*
*زهره وكاتمه ضحكتها: لا شدعوه ماقصدي شي أبد*
*فاطمه وغيرت على الموضوع مشان لاتنفضح: إلا ايموو شخبارها خلاص تجهزت للعرس ئه؟؟؟ ترى بكره يعني ان ماتجهزت راحت فيها*
*زهره: لا لا تجهزت وخلصت وبنروح انشالله الكوافير الساعه 3 العصر, خليكم جاهزين مشان نروح جميع*
*فاطمه: انشالله على خير, يلا اني بأخليش جاسموه جئ من بره وبروح اجلس وياه, بصراحه زهقـت من جنس البنات كله 24 ساعه بنات بنات بنات خليني أغير شويات هع هع هع*
*زهره: هههههههههههههههه الله يأخذش فشلتينا*
*فاطمه: ماعليي منش يلا باي*
*زهره: قليلة حياااااااا (باااااااااي)*

*.........................................*

----------


## المحرومه

*.........................................*
*في بيت أبوأحمد (الساعه 12 بالليل)*
*صالح وينادي على كاترينا: كاترينوه هيييييييييي ووجع انشالله*
*كاترينا: نعم بابا*
*أبو أحمد: وين رحابوه..؟؟*
*كاترينا: انا مايشوف هيا وين, بس هوا في غرفه مال هوا*
*أبو أحمد: انزين ذلفييييييييي (وراح عنها راكب الدرج)*

*(هني دخل أبو أحمد غرفة رحاب من غير مايدق عليها الباب)*

*رحاب بخووف: أبويي.....!!!!! <<ماتعودت تشوفه يدخل غرفتها بهالوقت المتأخر*
*ابو أحمد: ويييييييييينش انتين من العصر ماشفتش وكل خامره في غرفتش هااااااااااه*
*رحاب ودقات قلبها سريعه: مـ...ـا ســ...ـوي شـ....ـي (وبلعت ريقها)*
*أبو أحمد ولمح عندها دفتر واتضح عنده ان هي جالسه تكتب شي: ويشووو ده الدفتر اللي عندش هااااه.؟؟؟*
*رحاب وخلاااااااااااص ماتت خوف: هذا (وبلعت ريقها وصارت ترتجف) دفتر خواطر*
*أبو أحمد بستنكار: خواااااااااطر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (وسحبه من عندها بكل قوه وجلس يقرأ فيه)*

*(حبيبي يا أجمل مافي الحياة..*
*قربك يجعلني أنسانة أخرى.. وأحضانك تحسسني بالحب والحنان.......................) " ماكمل قرايت الدفتر لأن ثااااااااااار بكل ماتحويه الكلمه من معنى ورمى الدفتر في وجهها "*
*أبو أحمد وفاقد أعصابه: منهووووووو هذاااااااا حبيبش يافااااااااااااااااااجره (ومسكها في بيجامتها)*
*رحاب ودموعها أعلنت الإنطلاق: أبويي لاتفهم خطأ هذا دفتر خواطر يتكلم عن مجهوووول <<قالت كلامها بفك مرتجف*
*أبو أحمد وبدت الشياطين تتنطط في وجهه: ياحيوااااااااااااانه ياقليلة الأدب يافااااااااااااااااجره تحبين صبــــي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*(ضربها كف) منهو هذا عشيقش, تكلمـــــي (ومسك شعرها وشده وسط صرخاتها وأنينها)*
*رحاب ومنهاره: والله العظيم ما أحب صبي وقسم بالله أني أكتب بس مجرد هوايه (وقامت تصيح بصوت عاااااااااالي)*
*أبو أحمد وعطاها كف ثاني أقوى من اللي قبله: قلت لش منهو هذاااااااااا يافاجره يا................. (تشفير) على بالش باصدقش ياحقيرررررررره (ويرميها على الأرض بكل قوته ويرفس بطنها بكل وحشيه)*
*رحاب اللي حست إن روحها طلعت: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*أبو أحمد بحيوانيه سحبها من شعرها وصار يضرب رأسها بالأرض: تكلميييييييييي منهو هذا عشيقش قووووولي لا أقضي عليش*
*رحاب وخلااااااااااص راحت فيها بين أيد ابوها: آآآآآآآآآآآآآه يكفي آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه مـ....ـاعـ...ـرف أحـ...ـد*
*أبو أحمد وغضبه يحكمه بكل حقاره: يتعترفي وإلا ويييييييييييييييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*رحاب والدم ينزل من رأسها ولسانها صار ثقيل: والله ورب الجلاله ما اجذب عليك*

*(هني خلاااااااااص أبو أحمد ثاااااااار جنونه وفقد اعصابه بالمره ورمى رحاب على الأرض وصار يرفس فيها ببطنها وبظهرها ورحاب مابيدها تسوي شي غير إنها تصرخ من قوووووووووووة الألم)*

*أم أحمد طلعت وغرفتها وهي مفزوعه وراحت لغرفة مصطفى واحمد*
*ستنجد بهم*
*وراحوا ثلاثتهم غرفة رحاب..............*

*أم أحمد وطااااااح قلبها للمنظر اللي شافته: لويييييييييش قاعد تضربها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أبو أحمد وبعده يرافس في بنته: انقللللللللللللللللعي بره اصلاً انتي ساس البلا انتي اللي ماعرفتي تربيها, انتي اللي خليتها صاااااااااايعه (ودز ام احمد بكل قوه)*
*أحمد هني تدخل ماقدر يشوف أمه وأخته ينضربوا وراح لعند أبوه ومسكه من ايده وظل يباعده عنهم وسط شتايم أبوه له*
*أحمد ومره متنرفز من أبوه: تباعد عنهم تبااااااااااااااااااعد*
*وهني جئ مصطفى وصار يباعده مع أخوه*
*وظلوا يباعدوه بس أبو أحمد صار يضرب بطريقه مبرحه*
*ابو احمد وضرب رحااااااااااااااااااااب رفسه بطنها: فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااجره*
*رحاب وخلااااااااااااص راحت فيها فتحت عواينها بألم وصرخة صرخه هزتهم يبان ان هي فارقت الحياه: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه (وانقطع نفسها)*

*احمد: رحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب*



*\*
*/*
*\*

*هُنا فقط أتت النهايه*

*بإنتظار تفاعلكم أحبتي*

*توقاعتكم..*

*وش من أحداث راح تصير؟؟*

*ووش من مفاجئات في البارت الجديد راح تحصل؟؟*

*وهل أولاد أبو جاسم الثانين راح يظهرون وإلا بيكونون شي عابر في الروايه؟؟*

*وعلي وفاطمه وش بيصير معاهم؟؟*

*ساره وش بيكون موقفها من محمد اللي نساها بغمضة عين وكيف راح تكون ردة فعلها لو درت؟؟*

*مازن هل راح يتوصل لساره بنت خالته؟؟ وإلا في شي راح يصير؟*

*ورحاب هل فعلاً فارقت الحيــــــــاة؟؟*


*أنتظروني في البارت الجديد*

*توقفتُ عند هذا الحدث لكي تتشوقوا أكثر مع إنني كنت سـ أكمل ولكنني رغبتُ أن أشوقكم لقراءة المزيد ^_^*

*اتمنى إني قد أشبعتُ فضولكم*

*تحياتي المحرومه*

----------


## اول دمعة

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ما بغينه انكحل اعيونه بهذا الجزء الرائع والمشوق* 
*عجبني مره مره مرررررررررررره*
*واكيد احنه متشوقين لتكملة القصه* 
*الفساتين مرررررررررره حلوين* 
*و رينادوه قهرتني يبغا اليه احد يسطرها لو يدوس في بطنها صايره مرررررررررررره سخيفه*
*وابو احمد هالمجرم هاد بعد من اول القصه مو طايقتنه مو بعد سوو كدا * 
*و اكيد الاجزاء الجايه فيه مفاجئات كتيييييييييييييييره* 
*واتوقع انا اولاد أبو جاسم الثانيين راح يظهرون* 
*ورحاب الله يستر انشاء ما يصير فيها شي* 
*وعلي وفاطمه الله يكملها وياهم وما يصير شي بعد وتخترب سالفتهم*
*وساره اكيد بتنصدم من الي سواها محمد هاد بعد يبغى اليه* 
*ننتظر تكملة الاحداث* 
*بسرعه مو تطولي زي كل مره* 
*والله يعطيش الف الف عافيه* 
*و موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير*
*و دمتي بحفظ الباري* 
 :signthankspin:

----------


## المميزة

واخيرآآآآآآآآآآآ
بس بصراحة البارت كان روووعة  

اممم
اتوقع ان اولاد ابوجاسم بيظهرووو في بقية الاجزاء ويمكن يكون وراهم اكشن هع 
وسارة اكيييد بتنصدم لم تعرف عن محمد بس انشا الله ما تتعلق في مازن كنوع من العناد 
اتوقع ان مازن بشووف سارة في الشاليه و بقط عليها من ثقالة دمه شويااات
ورحااب مسكيينة انشا الله ماماتت 
بس اتوقع انها تعورت عدل هذا ابو احمد مانيب ضايقته من اول الرواية والحين يسوي كدا 
الحقييييييييييير >> داخلة جوو الاخت
وعلي وفاطمة وناسة اذا شافوو بعض في الشاليه حركاات 
بصراحة البارت يجنن 
وفي انتظار البقية 
بس بليييز مو تطولي الحماس وااصل مليوووون  >> كف

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو

----------


## سجينة الآهات

امممم .. بــارت رائــع 

لكن بعــد نبي طـووووال عوضينا هع هع

أتـوقع أنو رحـاب بتمـوت وبتكون موتتها صحـوة لأبوهـا .. بعد وش هالحـالة حابسها بالبيت وحـرام حتـى تعبر عن مشـاعرها ..!!

وأتـوقع مـازن بيعترف لسـارة عن حبه لها في الشاليه ..

ومحمد بيصدم سـارة بالحقيقة 

وطلعة الشـاليه بتكون في صالح الحبايب خخخ

ويـلا ننـــتظــــــر  بارتات طـوال .. 

يعطيك ألف عاافية

تحيــاتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يــلا عـاد ..

بليز قمـر بلا هالطواالـــة *_*

----------


## المحرومه

معلش حبايبي
تأخرت بس انشغلت بقرب الأختبارات
وعشاني انشغلت مع أخواني وكذا
فعشان ظرف الأختبارات
وعشانكم انتوا بعد
مابي اشغل أحد عن مذاكرته
والله إني أتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح
وادعي لكم من قلبي :)
فراح أأخر الاجزاء لبعدين
وعشان يمديني أكتب جزء طويل
فياليت تعذروني
ذاكروا منيح وهالله هالله بالعلامات
والله يوفقكم

تحياتي

المحرومه إيموو

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
الله يوفقش اختي المحرومه في امتحاناتك 
ويوفق جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وينجح الجميع انشاء الله 
بس اني ما وراي لا امتحانات ولا شي يعني بقعد انتظر كثير 
الله يصبرني عجل 
واتمنى انش بعد الاختبارات اتعوظينه بجزء مرررررررررررررررررررررررره طويل 
وما تطولي بين الجزء والثاني 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وموفقه انشاء الله لكل خير
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## سجينة الآهات

بـــااااكـ .. وخلصنـا اختبارات .. عــاد يلا ما نوصيش >>

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## المميزة

وآآآآخيرا خلصنا الاختبارات 
في انتظار البارت الجديد

----------


## سجينة الآهات

في الانتظـار الطووووويل >_<

----------


## المحرومه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مرحبا يـ الغـــوالي

صبــاح // مســآء الخـــــير ..!!

كيفكـوـوـومـ ..!!!

مبــــــــــــــــــــروك على العطله الطـــــــــــــويله

جد فرحانه لكم ولي بعد هع هع هع

بصراحه ماورى علينا جت العطله  :wink: 

وش سويتوا في الأختبارات انشالله كل شي أوكي..؟

وربي أشتقــــــــــــــــــــــت لكــوـوـومـ يا أحلـــــــــى قـــــــــــــــراء  :embarrest: 

اتمناكم بأحسن حــــــــــآل..!!


يلا أنتظروني قريب أنزل البارت الجديد

تونا مخلصين اختبارات خلوني أريح شويات خخخخخخ بس ماراح اطول عليكم

وبنزل البارت قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريب

يلا اشوفكم على خير

واتمناكم تسامحوني

سي يوو


}{همســــــــه}{

أشكر كل من القراء الغالين على قلبي
بصراحه لولاكم ماتواجدت هني
وما استمريت في الكتابه
أشكـــــــــــــــركم
من أعماق قلبي
وانشالله أكون عند حِسن ظنكم جميعاً

تحياتي
المحـــــــــــــــــرومه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

في انتظرك عزيزتي

----------


## المميزة

في الانتظار 
على احر من الجمر

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

مشكوره حبيبتي على الرواية الحوه 


تسلمي بنتظرك 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

المحــــرووووووووومة .. وبعدين ,, دي ما صـآرت روآآية.. 

نزلي لنا وفكيـــــنآآ .. دامك مكلفـة حآلك فيهـآآ بليز التزمي معــآنآ

----------


## المحرومه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*متباركيييييييييين يا أحلى قُ**ـــــــراء* 
*بمولد الإمام علــــي (عليه السلام)*
*كل عام وانتم بألف خييييييييييييييييير*
*حقق الله أمانيكم جميعاً*
*ولاتنسوني من الدعــــــــــاء*  
*::*
*::* 
*عزيزتي سجينة الآهات* 
*بقولك على شي وحطيه في بالك* 
*الإنسان ماهو فاضي دايماً ولابد أن في شي يشغله* 
*يعني أنا أو أنتي أو غيرك من الناس أكييييييييييد لهم أشياء تشغلهم* 
*أنا لي حق أرتاح ولي حق أكتب على رآحتي عشان أطلع أفكآر تعجبكم* 
*ومهماً كــان المفروض تعذريني مو تقولي لي جذي..!!* 
*أنا انسانه حالي من حالكم من حقي ارتاح ومن حقي اطلع ومن حقي اسوي اللي ابغيه* 
*صح أكتب روايه ولآزم أكون مقيده فيها* 
*بس أنا أكتب بقدر ماقدر* 
*ولو كان عندي جهاز خاص كان شفتيني اكثر تواجد* 
*بس الله العالم كيف الظروف* 
*يعني أنا ما ألعب .. وأحاول بقدر ماقدر إني أكتب بارت طويل بس مايمدي* 
*ومع هذا أحـــــــــاول وربي أحــــــــــــــاول* 
*بس أحسكم ماتقدورا ظروفي* 
*المهم* 
*انشالله بنزل البارت قريب لاني قربت انهيه* 
*شكراً لكِ* 


*......................* 


*عزيزاتي* 
*المميزه وسفيرة الأحلام وسجينة الآهات*

*وكل من يقرءُ روايتي من وراء الكواليس* 
*يُسعدني تواجدكم هُنا* 
*أنرتمْ صفحتي* 
*لا تحرموني من تواجدكم الدائم* 
*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلموووو غناتي
في انتظار البارت الجديد
بس ماوصيش خلي فيه اكشن
خخخخخخخ
سي ياا..~

----------


## قطعة سكر

خيه طولتي بالقووووووووووووووة

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
هلا خيتي المحرومه كيفك انشاء الله بخير 
وانشاء الله النتيجه حلوه 
عاذرينش خيتو على تاخيرش ومقدرين ظروفش والله يعينش انشاء الله علينه 
وعلى هدرتنه عليش  :amuse: 
منتظرين تكملة القصه ومتحمسين لبقية الاحداث اكيد مره رووعه 
موفقه انشاء الله لكل خير 
مع خالص تحياتي 
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## المحرومه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

جئتكمْ بالبارت الجديد ولكن عذراً لقصره

السبب يعود لأخي الصغير فقد دخل على الملف الخاص بي ولعب فيه لعب

تحملوني

ادري اني اسبب ليكم القهر بس وربي اني حظي خاااااااااااااايس حده

اتمنى انكم تسامحوني

تحياتي لكم

----------


## المحرومه

*لاتوجد كلمات تفي حقكم قُرائي الأعزاء*

*فـ أنا لولاكم لما تواجدتُ هُنا*

*صدقوني حافزي الوحيد هو انتمْ*

*من أجلكم أكتب ومن أجلكم أبدع*

*فـ أنتمْ سبب تواصلي لكتابة المزيد*

*أتمنى أن أكون عند حِسن ظنكم*


*تحياتي لكم*

*أتمنى لكم أحبتي قراءه ممتعه ^_^*

*إيموو*


*الفصل السابع:*
*الجزء الاول:*

*وظلوا يباعدوه بس أبو أحمد صار يضرب بطريقه مبرحه*

*ابو احمد وضرب رحااااااااااااااااااااب رفسه ببطنها: فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااجره*

*رحاب وخلااااااااااااص راحت فيها فتحت عواينها بألم وصرخة صرخه هزتهم يبان ان هي فارقت الحياه: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه (وانقطع نفسها)*


*احمد: رحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب*


*ام أحمد ورحت حضت بتها بقووووه: ياعلييييييييييييييييي بتي مااااااااااااااااااااااتت خسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره (وصارت تصيح بصوت عاااااااااااااااالي)*

*ابو أحمد ومعصب حددددددددددده ويلهث من الجهد اللي بذله في الضرب: هذذذذي الفاجره مابي اشوفها قدامي فاااااهمين*

*أم أحمد وتصيح صياح يقطع القلب: قتلت بتك ياصااااااالح قتلتهااااااااااا ويليي عليش يابتي متي في عز شبابش ويلييييييييييييي خساره بتي ماتت خسااااااااااااااره (وتضم رحاب لصدرها اللي كانت جثه ماتتحرك)*

*أحمد ونزلت دموعه: قومي أمااااااااه خلنا نوديها المستشفى قووومي*

*فيصل وطلع لهم من ورى ابوهم: ماله داعي للمستشفى هذا كله دلع (ومسك أبوه) تعال ابويي ريح ماعليك من هذولا*

*احمد بعصبيه ودموعه تنزل: انت بالذات انققققققققققققققلع بررررررررررررره*

*(فيصل ابتسم ابتسامه جانبيه وسحب ابوه مشان يطلعوا)*

*ابو أحمد قبل مايطلع ألتفت عليهم وهم يشيلوا رحاب: كلكم حثاااااااااااااااااااااااله (وطلع مع فصيل)*

*(هني شالوها وعلطول ودوها المستشفى على الطوارئ دغري)*

*اللي يشوف رحاب جثه بدون حياة*

*هل هُنـــاك أمل لبقائها على قيد الحيـــاة..!!!*

*سنــــــرى*

*..................................................  .....................*

*الدكتوره ببتسامه: تفضل أخوي ليش واقف؟*

*أحمد برتباك وهو يجلس: أختـ....ـي وش ..... وش ... فيهـ.......ـا!!! (وبلع ريقه)*

*الدكتوره: هي تعرضت لضرب مبرح صح؟؟؟*

*أحمد وارتبك: هاا لا بس*

*الدكتوره وقاطعته: لا تخاف ترى انا مابقول شي للشرطه*

*احمد وانفجع: الشرطه!!!!!!!!!*

*الدكتوره: ايه لازم هذي إجرائات قانونيه ولا تنسى هالشي شروع في القتل, وهذي روح وأكيد يعاقب عليه الشخص بما أن الضرب كان مبرح وبقوه بعد*

*وفي أماكن جداً جداً حساسه, هذا غير الرأس والظهر تعرضو لعنف*
*أحمد ونزل رأسه: هذا أبوي ضـ..........ـاربهــــــــا*
*الدكتوره وتنهدت بأسف: وهذا هم أولياء الأمور دايماً يغلطون ويتوصلون لمرحلة الضرب*
*أحمد ونفذ صبره: دكتوره اختي وش فيها قولي ليي صاير ليها شي!!*
*الدكتوره: يؤسفني أقولك إن أختك بغيبوبه من أثر الضرب اللي أكلته*
*وفي شي لآزم تعرفه إن إحتمال اختك تفقد الذآكره يا بشكل دائم أو بشكل مؤقت لاتنسى أن الضرب كان أكثر شي بالرأس والحمدلله ما أصابها نزيف داخلي وأدى إلى الوفاة*
*أحمد ومنصدم: تفقد الذاااااااااااااكره!!!!!!!!!!*
*الدكتوره: لا تخاف يمكن الفقدان يكون بشكل مؤقت بس*
*أحمد: وألحين حالتها كيف!!*
*الدكتوره: لما تصحى من الغيبوبه نشوف وش معاها من أعراض أكيد مايخلى من الكسور والرضوض وهذا من الإحتمال حدوثه*
*أحمد ووقف: طيب دكتوره شكراً*
*الدكتوره: العفو أخوي*
*احمد كان بيطلع بس تذكر شي ولف عليها: طيب دكتوره نقدر نشوفها أنا واخوي وامي!!*
*الدكتوره: مافي مشكله بس الأفضل انكم ماتتأخرون يعني ربع ساعه بس, هي بغيبوبه يعني ماراح تحس فيكم بس الأفضل انكم ماتكثرون الزيارات*
*أحمد: انشالله (وطلع عنها)*
*..................................................  .....................*
*صحت رحاب بعد ساعات طويلة من غيبوبتها ، فتحت عيونها بتعب وشوي شوي بدت تشوف الضوء الخفيف اللي كان بالغرفة ، رفعت إيدها تمبى تحجب الضوء عن عينها بسبب قوته بس فجئه حست بألام قوية تعتصر بيدها وصرخت بصوت قوي: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*اوتعى احمد اللي كان نايم جنبها على الكرسي: رحاااااااااااااب وش فيش ؟*
*رحاب وماسكة إيدها ومغمضة عيونها بقوه بسبب الآلم: ايدي آآآه ايدي*
*(احمد علطول طلع ينادي الدكتورة)*
*شوي إلا جت تفحص رحاب ، وبعد ماخلصت طلعت لأحمد الواقف بره على اعصابه*
*احمد: وش صار عليها ، هي بخير ؟*
*الدكتوره: زي ماتوقعت عندها ارتجاج في المخ مما اذى إلى فقدان الذاكره بشكل مؤقت بس لاتخاف أخوي لأن هالشئ مافيه خطوره أبـد وتقدر تسترجع ذاكرتها بأي لحظه من اللحظات بس حابه اخبرك ان يدها اليسار فيها كسر وظهرها* 
*يحتاج الى إلتأم عشان كذا لازم تلازم السرير وتستلقي على ظهرها فترة من الزمن*
*حتى تشفى تماماً ، انا سويت إللي عليّ والباقي على رب العالمين وعلى اتباعها تعليماتي* 
*راح تكون عندنا كم يوم وانشالله راح اكتب ليها تصريح خروج اذا شفت منها استجابه واذا خلص تحقيق الضابط*
*احمد ومنزل راسه: انشالله*
*(بعد ماراحت عنه الدكتوره طلع جواله واتصل على امه وطمنها على اخته)*
*..................................................  ................*
*بعد ساعتين جت الممرضة وقالت لهم: الشرطة هني راح تأخذ اقوال المريضة* 
*ام احمد وهي تبكي: ويلي عليش يابنتي .. لاويش الشرطة بعد*
*مصطفى ومعصب: اكيييييييد شرطة هذي جريمة شروع في القتل جه تفكري الشئ هين*
*ام احمد: ياعلــــــــــــــي وش هالمصااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايب*
*احمد: همشي اماااااه باوديش البيت ماله داعي جلستش والشرطة موجوده*
*ام احمد وتزيد في الصياااااااح: ماااااني متحركه من هني خليني عند بنتي*
*قلبي مايطاوعني اخليها*
*::* 
*::*
*(( للمعلومية رحاب استرجعت ذاكرتها بعد ماشافت امها وقامت تصارخ وتصيح وانهارت بمجرد انها تذكرت ضرب ابوها ليها وصارت تهذي بأسمه وتقول كلمات مو مفهومه ومنها فهموا السالفة كاملة ))*
*داخل الغرفة* 
*الشرطي بطولة صبر: بتظلين سااكتة ؟*
*(لايوجـد رد)*
*الشرطي: ترى هذا مش من مصلحتك تظلين ساكتة كذا الأفضل انك تعترفين منو اللي تعدى عليك بالضرب المبرح هذا ..*
*((وبعد ثواني قال )): والأخيييير تراك عطلتينا* 
*رحاب بألم: طحت من الدرج*
*الشرطي وتنهد: بس هذي آثار ضرب*
*رحاب بأصرار: قلت لك طحت من الدرج*
*الشرطي: ماراح يفيدك هذا الكلام ، الأفضل انك تعترفين لمصلحتك وصدقيني هذا الشئ راح يأخذ حقك*
*رحاب بعصبيه: اكتب انه ضد مجهووول وسكر التحقيق وفكنا ( وفجتها صيحه )*
*الشرطي وتعاطف معاها لأنه عرف ان تعدى واحد من اهلها وخايفة عليه اوخايفه*
*تتكلم:هذاا آخر كلام عندك ؟*
*رحاب وتمسح دموعها: ايه*
*(سجل الضابط المعلومات وطلع علطوول بره)*
*دخل احمد عليها الغرفة بإبتسامه مترددة وقال: قلتي له انه ابويي ؟*
*رحاب ظلت ساكته وبعدها انهارت من الصياح*
*احمد و حاضنها: خلاص خيوه لاتسوي في نفسش جذي*
*الحين بتجي امي ومعاها مصطفى ماامباهم يشوفوا دموعش* 
*رحاب بصوت مبحوح: وينهم ؟*
*احمد ويجر خدها: رايحين البقاله يجيبوا لش علف*
*رحاب وضحكت على خفيف وقالت بصوتها المبحوح: جه قالوا لك صخله*
*توه بيتكلم الا بدخولهم وبدت السوالف من جديد بعد ماصار الأحضان والصياح بينهم*


*الجمعه بكمل انشالله*
*اعذروني لتقصيري بقوووووووووووووووووه*
*ادري اني زودتها بس مافي اليد حيله*
*واذا تحبوني بتعذروني*

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية خيتوو 
بس من جد البارت قصير واااااااااجد
لكن معذورة 
واهم شي ماتتاخري علينا في البارت الجديد

----------


## سجينة الآهات

وأخيــرا .. هههههههه 

أمنى أنك ما تزعلي مني حبيبتي ..

وفي انتظارك 

يعطيك ربي ألف عاافية

سجــون

----------


## روابي الروح

يسلمووووووووو
رووعه نبي بارت جديد

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووووووا

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلوووو وياليت تطولي البارت

----------


## المحرومه

لــي عـــودة

}{ أنتظـــــرونـي }{

فـ مازلت أكتب المزيد لتستمتعوا



أحبكــــــــــم فــــــــي اللــــــــــــــه


المحرومه

----------


## المحرومه

*اتوقف عن الكتابه*

*فـ ربما أعود وربما لا أعود*


*سامحوني*


*أعانني الله على هذه الدُنيا*

*أدعوا لي كثيراً يرحمكمْ الله*

----------


## المحرومه

رُبما أعود بكامل الروايه بعد رمضان
لإجلكم سأكتب
صدقوني ماعدتُ إلا من أجلكم
سـ أحارب الظروف وسـ أتخطى العثرات لكي أوصلها لكم كامله
ليس لدي قلب أن أقف هُنا
بل سأكمل للنهايه
وسامح الله كل من أساء لي
وأخطأ في حقي
تحياتي لكم
المحرومه
ايمي

----------


## رووحي معاك

يعطيك العافيه

بانتضارك....

----------


## قطعة سكر

الله يعطيش الف عاافيه
وبأنتظار التكمله......

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآو*
* عن جد في منتهى الرووعه والجمآآآآآآل خطييييييييييره آنتي آيمي* 
*تعلقت فيهآ وبشخصيآتهآ كثيييييييير..!* 
*مرره تجنن .. وعلى رآحتك حبيبتي لآتتعبي حآلك كثير وبنفس الوقت لآتطولي كثير < كف* 
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عآفيه ع المجهود النآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآيس .. متحمسه حدي آنتظرك بششوق* 
*لاتحرمينآ روعة آبدآعآتك* 
*موفقه وعسآك سآلمه من كل شر* 
*سي يوو..!*

----------

